# Old Pokemon General(RIP)



## Jake

http://www.pokemon.com/pokemonxy/en-us/

smart child > http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...nd-Pokemon-Y&p=1284314&viewfull=1#post1284314


----------



## Justin

I don't think it will be Gen 6. Not quite yet, even though it's been a while.


----------



## Jake

I don't want it to be Gen. 6 either


----------



## Hey Listen!

Serebii posted this on facebook the other day. Can't wait to find out


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I'm thinking it might be another spin-off game. I feel like there hasn't been enough for Gen V yet, maybe a Ranger game. Or it could be something for Wii U like Battle Revolution.


----------



## oath2order

We just got Black and White 2. I think it'll be a spin-off


----------



## Kaiaa

Spin off most likely. I'd like to see a Ruby/Sapphire remake though. It be cool to even see a pokemon game for the wii u but that's highly doubtful seeing as the wii u only just came out.


----------



## Sora

could it possibly be an announcement for Mystery Dungeon? I know we all know about it but Nintendo may just want hype.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Sora said:


> could it possibly be an announcement for Mystery Dungeon? I know we all know about it but Nintendo may just want hype.



Unlikely unless you're referring to DLC. Besides it's been out for awhile in Japan so to announce it to them is pretty stupid.


----------



## Tammyface

PLEEEEEASE be a R/S/E remake that is my favorite pokemon game ever!!
Even though we just got BW2... this isn't a release, just an announcement that it would eventually be made, so it's not completely unlikely, is it?
Or a new Pokemon Ranger would be awesome  Also January 8th is my birthday so woohoo..


----------



## Stevey Queen

It will probably be another Ranger game or a new spin-off game or I'm hoping it will be the R/S remake. Hoenn was my favorite region <3


----------



## Souhaiter

Hoenn was my favorite region, so I'd love to see a remake.
But it'd be cool if it was a WiFi event too. Or a Ranger game. Anything, really. xD
Fire Emblem, AC: New Leaf, possibly another Pokemon game... Nintendo's gonna make me go broke. >-<​


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I'll be happy with whatever, but I'm reallllly hoping for that Hoenn region remake. It's time they do it compared to when they made the other remakes. And that was definitely my favorite region so a remake would make me happy


----------



## Hey Listen!

Hoenn was so awesome. remastered in new graphics would be nerdgasmic


----------



## Jake

The Wii U Revolution game would be cool.
Wouldn't mind a new Ranger game either, but that's not really 'big'...


----------



## Jake

*Shigeki Morimoto to Appear on January 6th?s ?Pokemon Smash?*



			
				Pokebeach said:
			
		

> Junichi Masuda has stated on his Twitter account that Shigeki Morimoto will appear on January 6th's episode of Pokemon Smash. This is two days before Gamefreak is set to make some sort of big announcement.
> Morimoto has been involved in every main series Pokemon game, creating and programming the Pokemon battle systems along with the Pokemon Mew, and he was the director of HeartGold and SoulSilver (oh lawdy I know what everyone is going to say the second I typed the end of that sentence). However, in his two appearances on Pokemon Smash in the past, he has only helped out contestants with Pokemon battles rather than actually announcing anything. So we'll see what happens, if anything.
> Junichi Masuda announced on his Twitter earlier this month that he had just taped an episode of Pokemon Smash. The episodes usually air around a month after they're taped, so it will probably air sometime in January. Mr. Masuda has often announced big Pokemon news when appearing on Pokemon Smash, so that taping may perhaps be the one we're really expecting.



> http://pokebeach.com/2012/12/shigeki-morimoto-to-appear-on-january-6th-pokemon-smash


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> *Shigeki Morimoto to Appear on January 6th’s ‘Pokemon Smash’*
> 
> 
> > http://pokebeach.com/2012/12/shigeki-morimoto-to-appear-on-january-6th-pokemon-smash



I think we're getting RSE remakes based off that.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I had to look up what Pokemon Smash was and now I'm jealous. I want a Pokemon show! D:


----------



## Jake

yeah i'm leaning towards RS remakes now, too


----------



## Kip

*Pokémon Company Says The Pokémon News Coming Next Week Is "Big"*

_Pok?mon-related news is coming next week, as first revealed last week in a recent Japanese trailer for Pok?mon Black 2 & White 2.

We now know that the upcoming news isn’t only for the Japanese audience, as The official Pok?mon Twitter page for North America sent out a tweet today that read, “Pok?mon fans, mark your calendars! Check Pokemon.com on January 8th for some big news!
_
I wonder just how "big" this news is. Thats what she said. Last time i saw an announcement like this from the pokemon company it wasn't anything too amazing. Hopefully this time it really is something to be excited for!


----------



## Jake

yeah I'm really wondering what it is...
Pokemon is dying? lol that would be big


----------



## oath2order

Honestly though, I would love it if we got the R/S/E remakes. Sapphire was my first Pokemon game; I love it; and yes, I have the nostalgia glasses on fully here. I have been waiting for the remakes because I knew that would be coming. I got bored of Pokemon in Black and White, skipped BW2, which were the first games I skipped since RSE, and it would just be an awesome way to get back into the series.


----------



## Justin

Pokemon Yellow on the 3DS Virtual Console?


----------



## Jake

o.m.g

if they did that i would **** myself


----------



## Elijo

I can't wait!


----------



## Ashtot

I feel like gen 6 will be filled with Pokemon like coinmon and bookcasepuff.


----------



## Juicebox

As much as I would want one, I don't think it's going to be an R/S/E remake. The DS has already reached the end of it's life, and I can't imagine Gamefreak would want to have the first main series 3DS release to be a remake. 

I'm hoping I'm wrong since R/S/E are my favorite games. I think that Gen 6 is actually kind of likely, or perhaps there will be another Pokemon Colosseum game for the Wii U? So many possibilities....


----------



## Prof Gallows

It's a little early to be announcing a new Gen. Though hopefully when they do decide to announce a new one, if they do, it'll be for the 3DS.

No idea what this "big announcement" could be though.


----------



## SockHead

I really don't think its GEN 6. Hopefully they announce the remakes.. or put the old gameboy games on the eShop.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I don't think I could handle another generation..


----------



## Prof Gallows

From past experiences, this big announcement is probably just going to end up being some spin-off.


----------



## Kaijudomage

Perhaps it's for the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon game on the 3DS, I don't recall there being an English trailer for it.


----------



## Jake

Kaijudomage said:


> Perhaps it's for the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon game on the 3DS, I don't recall there being an English trailer for it.



it' already been announced for NA in March (the 23rd i think)


----------



## Kaijudomage

Jake. said:


> it' already been announced for NA in March (the 23rd i think)



Oh, well I feel sheepish..... :/


----------



## Jake

omg its tmr!!!


----------



## Kaijudomage

Jake. said:


> omg its tmr!!!



TMR?


----------



## Jake

tomorrow. Gosh get a forum decoder


----------



## Jake

"Join Nintendo fans around the world tomorrow for the first Nintendo Direct of 2013 at 6 AM EST! Mr. Iwata will be sharing a short message with news about Pok?mon to viewers around the globe."

on Nintendo's Facebook!
What time is 6am EST in GMT+10/EDT?


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Jake. said:


> "Join Nintendo fans around the world tomorrow for the first Nintendo Direct of 2013 at 6 AM EST! Mr. Iwata will be sharing a short message with news about Pok?mon to viewers around the globe."
> 
> on Nintendo's Facebook!
> What time is 6am EST in GMT+10/EDT?



That would be 11 am GMT and 9 pm for you.


----------



## Stevey Queen

What time would it be in United States, Florida?


----------



## oath2order

Lovemcqueen said:


> What time would it be in United States, Florida?



All of Florida is GMT-5/EST, so 6am


----------



## m12

oath2order said:


> All of Florida is GMT-5/EST, so 6am



Except for Pensacola. 

I'd like to see a Stadium-like game for the Wii U. They already have updated 3D models for all pokemon, why not use them in something other than an IOS or 3DS app?


----------



## Gummy

m12 said:


> Except for Pensacola.
> 
> I'd like to see a Stadium-like gane for the Wii U. They already have updated 3D models for all pokemon, why not use them in something other than an IOS or 3DS app?


I loved the Stadium games, so I wouldn't mind this at all. Or if a game like that appeared on the 3DS or something. I'm not a fan of R/S/E, so if it turns out to be a remake, I won't be impacted.


----------



## Juicebox

m12 said:


> Except for Pensacola.
> 
> I'd like to see a Stadium-like gane for the Wii U. They already have updated 3D models for all pokemon, why not use them in something other than an IOS or 3DS app?



I'd personally prefer a Colosseum-like game, but with Stadium's feature. I've always dreamed of a game that was built like Stadium with tournaments and rental Pokemon, but there could also be an optional story mode.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I'm just hoping for R/S/E remakes for the 3DS since... I don't have a WiiU.


----------



## Jake

Ehingen Guy said:


> That would be 11 am GMT and 9 pm for you.



Senk u.


----------



## SockHead




----------



## Trundle

SockHead said:


>



It will be called Stareon because there are stars on the last one.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Not sure if you're being serious or not Sock..

but that thing was already resolved a while back. The middle bit doesn't count as Espeon, it's being used as a space to keep the two words apart. The last one is the one they're using for Espeon.


----------



## SockHead

Prof Gallows said:


> Not sure if you're being serious or not Sock..
> 
> but that thing was already resolved a while back. The middle bit doesn't count as Espeon, it's being used as a space to keep the two words apart. The last one is the one they're using for Espeon.



I didn't make that pic, I found it on tumblr. Guess you're right though.


----------



## oath2order

Or they could port one of the handheld games to the WiiU so it's like Colosseum.


----------



## Jake

http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=193851
lol

if that's true i am liking the 'over 20 new pokemon' not too many good


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=193851
> lol
> 
> if that's true i am liking the 'over 20 new pokemon' not too many good



Nintendo almost never has leaks so I doubt it. Then again, it's always possible.


----------



## Jake

well there is 6 hours left!


----------



## Trundle

I am so excited! 
Please, despite rumors, be R/S/E remake!


----------



## Jake

http://pokebeach.com/2013/01/pokemons-twitter-asks-about-eevees-evollutions


----------



## Bacon Boy

That would be the worst announcement ever.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I agree. If all of this is over a single flipping new pokemon, I'm going to be seriously disappointed.


----------



## Jake

I know but again, the eevee thing sock posted before, and the go nintendo thing, the new eevee could be one of the 20 new pokemon


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jake. said:


> I know but again, the eevee thing sock posted before, and the go nintendo thing, the new eevee could be one of the 20 new pokemon



Even then. What use is twenty new pokemon apart from being early spoilers for a new Gen? Which I doubt they would be.

I'll be staying up to catch the ND, but at this point, if there is any mention of new pokemon, there better be a mention of an entirely new Gen.


----------



## Jake

just over 2 and a half hours


----------



## Prof Gallows

You should see all of the insane people on the ND site.

The theories these people are spewing is ridiculous.


----------



## Jake

do u have a link where i can watch it coz i am bidoof and derp and i dunno how 2 find 1 coz i herp 
w9 is dis it?
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/pokemon/direct20130108/index.html derp lol


----------



## Prof Gallows

http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/archive/01-08-2013/


----------



## Jake

sry i beat u 2 it

but senk u 4 helping me :3


----------



## Prof Gallows

It's the thought that counts.

and this way anyone else interested can click it.


YOU'RE WELCOME POTENTIALLY INTERESTED PEOPLE.


----------



## Jake

man o man my body is not ready for this **** i feel like i could go into cardiac arrest any second!


----------



## Justin

Prepare for massive disappointment,.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Prepare for massive disappointment,.



this is not ac buddy


----------



## Stevey Queen

I hope this is good. I can't sleep anyways. I have literally been getting multiple 1 hour naps for the past 2 days.


----------



## Jake

its time they r running late!!

talking about red and green version lol he say 'venazaur'
now he talk about red and blu
now gld and slva IS HE JUST GIVING US FKN HISTORY LESSON FOR  1 HR?
yup now rby and sphr

I DO NOT CARE ABOUT HISTORY JUST TELL ME


lol he didnt mention emerald wat a rude lil ****

3DS game confirmed

new poekmon



Pokemon X and Pokemon Y... wow original


----------



## Kaijudomage

OMG GEN 6!!!


----------



## Jake

that fire one looked like a zorua rip off and the water one looked like it came from a thrift store

coming worldwide october 2012


----------



## Prof Gallows

Welp. That was extremely unexpected.

Get ready for the new gen guys, comes out in Japan October 2013.

Pokemon X and Pokemon Y, for the 3DS.


----------



## Justin

It comes out EVERYWHERE in October.

WOW IWATA THIS IS A GENIUS IDEA IF ONLY YOU USED THIS GENIUS IDEA FOR SOMETHING ELSE

I DON'T KNOW

MAYBE ANIMAL CROSSING?

NAH


----------



## Jake

i just want ****in pokemon 2 follow us again but  lol nope


----------



## Kaijudomage

Why are people so hell bent against new generations of Pokemon?
I honestly I welcome the change, like Pokemon themselves the series will continue to evolve to new directions.


----------



## Mint

I'm stunned.  6th gen already? And EVERYWHERE gets the game at the same time?
Wow!

Now if only they could do that with Animal Crossing...


----------



## Prof Gallows

It's a 3DS game, I'm extremely happy about this.

and the pokemon look GOOD. lawdy.


----------



## Jake




----------



## Prof Gallows

<333


----------



## Jake

The grass one reminds me of chip and dale + slowking
fire zorua + fennec fox
water one reminds me of Lookyhookys drawings


but hey now more of a reason to get an XL


----------



## Justin

X Y and Z as in planes. Like height, width, and depth. Because it's 3D.


----------



## Kaijudomage

Let me guess if they release a third for this group, it'll be called Z.

The game naming doesn't bother me, just want to take an semi-obvious swing at it. 


Edit: Got ninja'd... D:


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yes. That is most likely the case. lol


Nintendo have really outdone themselves with this, I'm very, very impressed with how good the game looks all together, and also very impressed on the global release.


----------



## Kaijudomage

The retrospective brought a tear to my eye, nearly 15 years of memories summed up in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I had a theories thread going on in the Pokemon group, nobody posted in it.. probably a good thing.. lol

So! Those stater Pokemon. This is the first time I've said this since Gold and Silver.
Those starters look great.


----------



## Mint

Prof Gallows said:


> I had a theories thread going on in the Pokemon group, nobody posted in it.. probably a good thing.. lol
> 
> So! Those stater Pokemon. This is the first time I've said this since Gold and Silver.
> Those starters look great.



Agreed. This is the first time since G/S/C that I've liked all of the starters.  I'll definitely have them all on my team in one of the versions.
The deer legendary is amazing. x3 But I hope there aren't 4786454 new legendaries in this game.


----------



## Kaijudomage

Prof Gallows said:


> I had a theories thread going on in the Pokemon group, nobody posted in it.. probably a good thing.. lol
> 
> So! Those stater Pokemon. This is the first time I've said this since Gold and Silver.
> Those starters look great.



Yeah, there's usually so much unnecessary hate towards a new gen, like gen 1 was some sort of master gen, looking back it looks pretty bland now.


----------



## Prof Gallows

The deer thing seems kinda popular with Pokemon lately, especially with them being legendary(Cobalion and gang).

Looks like I'll be spending on a 3DS XL afterall. I had planned on getting one anyway, but now I'll for sure be waiting for a pokemon themed one, just in case.



Kaijudomage said:


> Yeah, there's usually so much unnecessary hate towards a new gen, like gen 1 was some sort of master gen, looking back it looks pretty bland now.



Gen I is nostalgic, yeah. But it's not the best one of the series.


----------



## Kaijudomage

Mint said:


> But I hope there aren't 4786454 new legendaries in this game.



Well probably not that many.... 
I'd say there would have to be at least 5, the 2 on either cover, plus the obligatory trio set.


----------



## m12

Pokemon X and Y! Didn't see that one coming for a while. The new starters look nice, too.


----------



## Jake

thaat deer legend looks like sawsbuk or w.e


----------



## Kaijudomage

Just noticed this..... How or Why is Pikachu in Paris?


----------



## Prof Gallows

I would imagine that flying pokemon.. er. I'll bother with doing screenshots.

The two pokemon in the trailer are most likely the cover pokemon.



Spoiler
















and



Spoiler


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> I would imagine that flying pokemon.. er. I'll bother with doing screenshots.
> 
> The two pokemon in the trailer are most likely the cover pokemon.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



u smart child

> http://www.pokemon.com/pokemonxy/en-us/


----------



## Thunder

Can't say I care a whole lot for the starter Pokemon (Mostly the grass type), maybe I'll need to wait and see the evolved forms, or just give it a bit of time.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Wow. They already have the site up as well. lol

So yeah, pretty much every site I've visited is currently very happy with the trailer.

ya did good Ninty, ya did good.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Thunderstruck said:


> Can't say I care a whole lot for the starter Pokemon (Mostly the grass type), maybe I'll need to wait and see the evolved forms, or just give it a bit of time.



D=

I think they're pretty good. It does seem odd though, doesn't it?
not seeing them in 2D sprite form. GPXPLUS and the other sites are gonna have to find a way around this one. lol


----------



## Thunder

Prof Gallows said:


> D=
> 
> I think they're pretty good. It does seem odd though, doesn't it?
> not seeing them in 2D sprite form. GPXPLUS and the other sites are gonna have to find a way around this one. lol



I think I'm being too judgemental, I'm sure I'll grow on 'em. Fennekin and Froakie aren't bad, but I'm not really feeling Chespin yet.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I posted this on the group page as well, but


Here are some things I've gotten from this trailer.

In this screenshot, the girl character in the bottom right is following the player character. Possibly showing that tag partners will carry over.


Spoiler












In these screenshots, it shows the female player character standing at the first part of a pokemon gym(assuming because the character standing to the left is probably the guy who gives you tips about the gym)


Spoiler















In this screenshot the female player character runs across a bridge passing a statue of a trainer with a golerk holding an eevee, possibly a palpitoad on the right.


Spoiler











In this screenshot it shows the player character running through a city. The tower in the background resembles the Eiffel Tower.


Spoiler











and this last screenshot is the player character running through a route(possibly route 3) with a town in the distance.


Spoiler











Judging on the landscape and the building design, this region is probably based on Europe.


----------



## Pelshko

Finally! I've been waiting for main series 3DS Pokemon games since Black & White. I wasn't expecting 6th gen until at least another year. The fact that it's a worldwide release is even better  

The starters all look good. Froakie is my favourite, definitely choosing that. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Prof Gallows

They've had to have been working on these for a while now.

I didn't mention in my huge post.

but that one screenshot of the boy in the city with the tower. He's got rollerskates on. *Rollerskates.*


----------



## Pelshko

Does anyone else thnk the overoworld looks kinda ugly? Almost looks like a regular DS game to me. Battles and Pokemon models look great, though.


----------



## Prof Gallows

The quality was probably downed a bit.

Also, like most other 3DS games, it will look ten times better with the 3D on and sadly we couldn't see it with the 3D on. =[


----------



## SockHead

This is amazing. Thank you Nintendo. I hate you for Animal Crossing but I love you for Pokemon. Definitely going to get X because of the Forest Spirit lookin legendary. But the Y legendary looks cool too.


----------



## Kaiaa

I'm very excited for this new generation! The 3D models are what I've been waiting for in a handheld Pokemon game hehe I'm definitely going with Fennekin as my starter pokemon.


----------



## SodaDog

so froakie wears gloves...
very interesting....

Wow, i wasn't expecting a 6th gen but a ranger spin off of some sort that takes advantage of wii u.


----------



## Trundle

I want the water starter! Gimme that frog/toad!


----------



## Ashtot

Kaiaa said:


> I'm very excited for this new generation! The 3D models are what I've been waiting for in a handheld Pokemon game hehe I'm definitely going with Fennekin as my starter pokemon.



Fennekin all the way! I've been looking forward to a colosseum type handheld game forever!


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> It comes out EVERYWHERE in October.
> 
> WOW IWATA THIS IS A GENIUS IDEA IF ONLY YOU USED THIS GENIUS IDEA FOR SOMETHING ELSE
> 
> I DON'T KNOW
> 
> MAYBE ANIMAL CROSSING?
> 
> NAH



Lol, I know right? I would LOVE IT IF THEY DID THAT BUT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Justin said:


> X Y and Z as in planes. Like height, width, and depth. Because it's 3D.



That has to be their most clever naming for a Pokemon game.

This is going to get me back into the series. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Toeto

DAT Deer, love it.


----------



## Bacon Boy

It's no R/S/E, but it looks beautiful! Just around my birthday, too! Awesome.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Wow, this looks amazing. I hope the fire starter isn't another fire/fighting type like it has been for the past 3 generations.


----------



## oath2order

Lovemcqueen said:


> Wow, this looks amazing. I hope the fire starter isn't another fire/fighting type like it has been for the past 3 generations.



Agreed!


----------



## Stevey Queen

So if the 3rd game is called Pokemon Z and the Legendary's seem to be based off their respective letters, what would the Z Legendary look like?


----------



## Bacon Boy

I think it's X Y Z to represent the axises on the 3DS. Like, the X, Y, Z, axises on a plane. In this case, it would be a 3D plane, so it would make sense.


----------



## oath2order

Lovemcqueen said:


> So if the 3rd game is called Pokemon Z and the Legendary's seem to be based off their respective letters, what would the Z Legendary look like?



Well, X is the ground, and that's a deer, and Y is the sky, and that's the flying thing, Depth could be...I don't know.

I wonder what the world-changing event will be since there usually is one


----------



## aikatears

I didn't see this coming and I like it. I got time to save the cash for at least one game. The world wide release is great.


----------



## Sporge27

.... I just got pokemon black... I am soo behind lol


----------



## Gummy

Looks like fun! I hope some more customization features will be included for your trainer.


----------



## Hey Listen!

I knew it was right to get a 3DS! I'm going to make a lovechild with this game.  A LOVE CHILD I TELL YOU!


----------



## SockHead

Lovemcqueen said:


> So if the 3rd game is called Pokemon Z and the Legendary's seem to be based off their respective letters, what would the Z Legendary look like?


----------



## JasonBurrows

SockHead said:


>


I laughed so much when I saw that.


----------



## Elijo

I've never saw this coming! Wow! Now I need to tell my brother about this...
I'm totally looking forward to the game now and I hope my sister gets it too.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Gummy said:


> Looks like fun! I hope some more customization features will be included for your trainer.



That would be cool. The male character had sunglasses on his hat but that's probably just his overall appearance.



SockHead said:


>



Lol, I want it.


----------



## oath2order

With this being the new style of graphics moving forward, I'm perfectly fine with them waiting to do the Ruby and Sapphire remakes because with how X and Y look now, the R/S remakes are going to look freaking awesome.


----------



## Volvagia

oath2order said:


> With this being the new style of graphics moving forward, I'm perfectly fine with them waiting to do the Ruby and Sapphire remakes because with how X and Y look now, the R/S remakes are going to look freaking awesome.



I agree. :3

I really like the new fox starter but I have mixed feelings about this new game...


----------



## Gummy

I honestly haven't been excited for a Pokemon game since Diamond/Pearl, it feels more promising to me.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm not sure they're going to make remakes now..

I mean it's completely possible, but they would have to make the entire game up from scratch. It would be a pretty long while if they did, considering they still have these two games in the works and an inevitable third version of them.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm not sure they're going to make remakes now..
> 
> I mean it's completely possible, but they would have to make the entire game up from scratch. It would be a pretty long while if they did, considering they still have these two games in the works and an inevitable third version of them.



They don't have to make the remakes in the same style as X/Y. But after this game, anything less would feel like a downgrade.


----------



## SockHead

I read somewhere there are two pokemon teams creating the pokemon games. It's a possibility that this OTHER team that didn't work on BW was working on XY. Makes more sense because Gen 6 came out of the blue, and maybe the BW team are still making the remakes. But again, it might not happen at all.


----------



## Jeremy

> 'i



Best intro ever


----------



## JabuJabule

Yes yes yes.


----------



## SockHead




----------



## Prof Gallows

The amount of fanart at this point is astounding.

But I'm going to be very confused at how these people are rollerskating in long grass and on dirt paths. lol


----------



## Hey Listen!

I would just love if they did a 3D Classics remake of the games


----------



## Stevey Queen

My computer won't let me upload the photo so, the Legendary Pokemon are named Xerneas and Yveltal.


----------



## SockHead

Lovemcqueen said:


> My computer won't let me upload the photo so, the Legendary Pokemon are named Xerneas and Yveltal.



Yep it's official now. I like Xerneas but I hate the name Yveltal. Maybe it'll grow on me.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Ok got it to work.

@Sock, I don't even know how to pronounce either of them XD


----------



## Jake

Lovemcqueen said:


> I don't even know how to pronounce either of them XD



me too yolo


----------



## Sora

This may not be related, but in a poster for a new Pokemon movie coming out, I saw something suspicious. It was Eevee and Pikachu together and below there was the title in the Eevee evolution colors. But there was an extra gray-light blue color that didn't fit. I've seen a bit of speculation that suggests the possibility of a new Eevee evolution in gen 6?


----------



## Kaiaa

Lovemcqueen said:


> View attachment 2545
> Ok got it to work.
> 
> @Sock, I don't even know how to pronounce either of them XD



Xerneas would be "zerr-knee-us" (right?), and Yveltal would probably have a silent y and be called "vell-tall" Well that's my guess anyway.


----------



## Bacon Boy

They released the pronunciations. Kaiaa has it down for Xerneas. Yveltal is pronounced "ee-VELL-tall".
Really weird and unnecessary names.


----------



## oath2order

Bacon Boy said:


> They released the pronunciations. Kaiaa has it down for Xerneas. Yveltal is pronounced "ee-VELL-tall".
> Really weird and unnecessary names.



Yveltal has the same beginning as the name Yvette. It's not that weird.

Have the types been revealed yet? If not, then I think Xerneas is gonna be Grass/Psychic, and Yveltal is either Psychic/Flying or Dark/Flying.


----------



## Jake

I'm thinking that fire started may be firer/psychic i donno why i'm just thinking that..

but yeah your ones on the legends sound about right (unless there is a new type in this game)


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> I'm thinking that fire started may be firer/psychic i donno why i'm just thinking that..
> 
> but yeah your ones on the legends sound about right (unless there is a new type in this game)



In which case they will both probably be that type. Just switch the psychic for the new type.


----------



## Jake

here are some user made sprites i found


----------



## Stevey Queen

I think the water starter will evolve into a water/ice type.


----------



## Rover AC

Jake. said:


> here are some user made sprites i found



Better get used to them dying... the sprites I mean. It will be no more. Pokemon has grasped the concept of graphical depth, and now, will not release it from it's iron grip. 

I am going to miss them but I do like the new graphics.


----------



## SockHead

Lovemcqueen said:


> I think the water starter will evolve into a water/ice type.



Water/Ice seems accurate. I'm guessing Chespin will be Grass/Ground or Grass/Fighting.


----------



## oath2order

SockHead said:


> Water/Ice seems accurate. I'm guessing Chespin will be Grass/Ground or Grass/Fighting.



I would LOVE grass/fighting.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Rover AC said:


> Better get used to them dying... the sprites I mean. It will be no more. Pokemon has grasped the concept of graphical depth, and now, will not release it from it's iron grip.
> 
> I am going to miss them but I do like the new graphics.



Most likely there will still be sprites for the in-game menu, but nothing to the caliber of what Jake posted. Just the ones like in your sig.


----------



## Jake

posbl leak of starter evo

http://www.reddit.com/r/pokemon/comments/16myox/someone/c7xiaog


----------



## Prof Gallows

Not buying it.

If anything, Nintendo will have learned from past generations that the best possible route to go would be pure types. Not that I'm against the whole grass/dark fire/psychic water/fighting thing.


----------



## SockHead

Prof Gallows said:


> Not that I'm against the whole grass/dark fire/psychic water/fighting thing.



It sounds stupid when it's not confirmed. But if gamefreak announces it, I won't hate the game for it.


----------



## Dustbunnii

A friend of mine found this and I thought you all might find it interesting/cool.

If you don't feel like reading all of it, then it's basically saying that Pokemon X and Y seem to be heavily based off of Norse mythology, or the legendaries are at the very least. I'm hoping they end up being right because that would be really awesome.
But that's just me :3


----------



## Stevey Queen

Dustbunnii said:


> A friend of mine found this and I thought you all might find it interesting/cool.
> 
> If you don't feel like reading all of it, then it's basically saying that Pokemon X and Y seem to be heavily based off of Norse mythology, or the legendaries are at the very least. I'm hoping they end up being right because that would be really awesome.
> But that's just me :3



So the other legendary might be a Z-shaped snake. Awesome :3 lol

Actually, this is really cool.


----------



## Prof Gallows

That would be good, and it makes sense.

Though any mention of any of the norse gods will kill it for me. Don't need any of that nonsense.


----------



## Dustbunnii

Prof Gallows said:


> That would be good, and it makes sense.
> 
> Though any mention of any of the norse gods will kill it for me. Don't need any of that nonsense.



Agreed. Having the legendaries being based off of the mythology is enough for me.
Makes me wonder who the main antagonists will be this time around. Guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Someone guessed it might be people wanting to get rid of pokemon all together.


----------



## SockHead

Dustbunnii said:


> Agreed. Having the legendaries being based off of the mythology is enough for me.
> Makes me wonder who the main antagonists will be this time around. Guess we'll just have to wait and see.



Team Algebra


----------



## Prof Gallows

It's really hard to tell what they could be called, since none of the team names have anything to do with what they're about.(aside from Aqua and Magma)

From the little bit we've seen though it's a good guess that most of it will be really good.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> Someone guessed it might be people wanting to get rid of pokemon all together.



dis is wat is sink!!!1












as 4 names i dno mayb somefin liek 'team zero' iunno evreysink else seems odd


----------



## Juicebox

Team Alpha. They only use Unown and Porygon Z.


----------



## SockHead

Jake. said:


> dis is wat is sink!!!1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as 4 names i dno mayb somefin liek 'team zero' iunno evreysink else seems odd



Talk normal or you'll be banned again


----------



## Dustbunnii

SockHead said:


> Team Algebra



I approve.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I hope they step aside from the whole "team" thing altogether. The word team made every single one of those guys seem less sinister.


----------



## SockHead

Lovemcqueen said:


> I hope they step aside from the whole "team" thing altogether. The word team made every single one of those guys seem less sinister.



Doubt they will. I mean, it's still a kids game.


----------



## Juicebox

Lovemcqueen said:


> I hope they step aside from the whole "team" thing altogether. The word team made every single one of those guys seem less sinister.



I agree. I wish they would have something else to battle other than teams just once. Like maybe a rough gang of Pokemon, or even a giant corporation or something. The whole "I want to take over the world BAHAHAHA!" is getting tired.


----------



## oath2order

I was hoping they'd have a team that wanted to destroy Pokemon. Then I realized that'd be a little dark for a Pokemon game.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Destroying all pokemon might be pushing it, but getting rid of them is different.

Not exactly sure how they could but the possibilities are there.


----------



## Stevey Queen

oath2order said:


> I was hoping they'd have a team that wanted to destroy Pokemon. Then I realized that'd be a little dark for a Pokemon game.



But using Pokemon to get rid of Pokemon would make them hypocrites.

Then again, Team Plasma were hypocrites too.


----------



## Juicebox

I think a war between humans could be interesting, because it wouldn't necessarily be a "goal" so much as an occurrence. I could see the plot surrounding the two different sides of a region fighting over something. And the evil team could be members of each sides. We kind of saw something like it in B/W with the twin kings, but seeing it fleshed out could be something totally new.


----------



## Jake

http://pokebeach.com/2013/01/junichi-masuda-writes-about-pokemon-x-and-y


----------



## Prof Gallows

I really like how Junichi is excited for the simultaneous worldwide release. That is probably the best thing to have happened to a Pokemon game.

Everyone will be able to experience it relatively around the same exact time.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> I really like how Junichi is excited for the simultaneous worldwide release. That is probably the best thing to have happened to a Pokemon game.
> 
> Everyone will be able to experience it relatively around the same exact time.



I think it's awesome.


----------



## Jake

apparently fake but they're pretty cute. such a shame


----------



## Juicebox

Jake. said:


> apparently fake but they're pretty cute. such a shame



I saw the image, and joy filled my heart. Then I read the text, and the joy was replaced with disappointment.

It's a shame, because the bird has the potential the evolve into something totally BA!


----------



## oath2order

This looks interesting


----------



## Juicebox

oath2order said:


> This looks interesting



At least those rumors were plausible, and not stupid. Still not really buying adding new breeding aesthetics though. Seems like it would take up a lot of space for a feature that wouldn't be worth it. Then again, Gamefreaks surprised me before. I hope that Chespin is grass/steel though.


----------



## Dustbunnii

Jake. said:


> apparently fake but they're pretty cute. such a shame



A shame indeed. I really like the bird pokemon ._.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm all for Chespin being grass/steel as well, and even more so if the starters are based on European archetypes.

The skin thing is a neat idea, like poster said, but it would be really difficult to pull something off like that with 3D models. They managed well back in Gen 3 with Spinda, every Spinda you found had a different pattern and it had some crazy number of different possible patterns. BUT where I know it's completely not going to happen was the whole, "some pokemon would sport pikachu's red cheeks if the parent pokemon was a pikachu"

Yeah, no. That's not gonna happen, even if it was possible. I just can't see something like a Heatmor or Rhyperior sporting red/yellow cheeks just because their parent pokemon happened to be in the pikachu line. But again, the idea is really neat, but no way of it happening.

If any older pokemon get new evolutions I'll be happy. Some Gen 1 and 2 pokemon deserve some much needed evolutions.


----------



## Jake

I actually like all those rumors tbh.


----------



## Prof Gallows

The rumors were neat ideas. It would certainly give a really in-depth way of making your pokemon truly unique to your party.

Can't wait for some facts though. I wanna know more about that new way of connecting with people.


----------



## Julie

Prof Gallows said:


> Can't wait for some facts though. I wanna know more about that new way of connecting with people.



Same. I also want to know if you can customize your character. I've played as male trainers in past games because I was really not fond of some of the female trainer designs and I am really not liking the design for the female trainer in X & Y either.



Juicebox said:


> I saw the image, and joy filled my heart. Then I read the text, and the joy was replaced with disappointment.
> 
> It's a shame, because the bird has the potential the evolve into something totally BA!



Agh I know. I really like the bird.


----------



## Sora

I really hope they make a male equivalent to Kirlia, I always have loved the Ralts evolutions but I think the whole male Kirlia is weird. 
Also they should add something new with your friends, like the letters. I always wanted to send them to my friends but it required so much work that in that time I could have just told them my message. 
Customization, as said before, is really something I hope for. I have never been a fan of the male models excepting the models for Platinum and Black/White.


----------



## YanoShigun

oath2order said:


> This looks interesting


I wouldn't be surprised if most of that was true. 

The cross-bred variations concept is really interesting. I'd love it if Pokemon were more unique in that way. But I can't help but think it may bring up complications. 

The new region is being based off Europe (France specifically), and according to the article, the new starters would be based off medieval figures from Europe. Though *Unova* was based off of The *Un*ited States *of* *A*merica, the starter finals were based off figures from ancient Asia, which is interesting. 

I could honestly care less about the legendaries' typing, and I'm not too fond of the typings listed.


----------



## Prof Gallows

YanoShigun said:


> The new region is being based off Europe (France specifically), and according to the article, the new starters would be based off medieval figures from Europe. Though *Unova* was based off of The *Un*ited States *of* *A*merica, the starter finals were based off figures from ancient Asia, which is interesting.



I think everyone is assuming too much when they say it'll be based mostly on France. The one town we got to see was based on Paris, but that's most likely as far as it will go, like they did with Unova and it's towns based on cities in the US.

As for the starters evolving.. that's as far a guess as anyone can do. If they weren't on the boxes, I doubt many people would have been able to guess what Charmander, Squirtle, and Bulbasaur would have evolved into, same with the other starters.
and as far as types go, they don't HAVE to follow a table. Even though this was before dual-types, the gen1 pokemon don't have exact strong/weak types against each other. Charizard being Fire/Flying, Venusaur being Grass/Poison, and Blastoise being pure water.
We could end up with any combination of types for the starters. I'm also not bothered with the legendaries either. I don't use them in battles.


----------



## oath2order

UNOVA MEANT UNITED STATES OF AMERICA?!

Oh my god *facepalm* I never knew that.


----------



## YanoShigun

oath2order said:


> UNOVA MEANT UNITED STATES OF AMERICA?!
> 
> Oh my god *facepalm* I never knew that.


I honestly can't tell if you're joking or not.


----------



## oath2order

YanoShigun said:


> I honestly can't tell if you're joking or not.



I'm not >.>


----------



## YanoShigun

oath2order said:


> I'm not >.>


Ah, ok. Sorry. c:

Also, according to the article, Chespin's evolution line will be based off a knights. And he's already wearing a little hat thing, so it could easily turn into a knight's helmet when it evolves.


----------



## Juicebox

YanoShigun said:


> Ah, ok. Sorry. c:
> 
> Also, according to the article, Chespin's evolution line will be based off a knights. And he's already wearing a little hat thing, so it could easily turn into a knight's helmet when it evolves.


I hope that one is true, because a chestnut knight could bring some very interesting designs.


----------



## Sora

Juicebox said:


> I hope that one is true, because a chestnut knight could bring some very interesting designs.



Also if he's a knight... Maybe we'll be seeing a Grass/Steel starter evolution after all.


----------



## YanoShigun

I love Chespin and all, but I don't know if I could handle the quadruple damage from fire. What's up with cool new steel-type knight Pokemon with double weaknesses?


----------



## Sora

YanoShigun said:


> I love Chespin and all, but I don't know if I could handle the quadruple damage from fire. What's up with cool new steel-type knight Pokemon with double weaknesses?



Actually now that you bring up that point... maybe he'll be Grass/Rock. I mean what if that head cloth becomes like a stone helmet. I doubt they would give us a double loss. Idc that much though because for the first time ever I'm going to start with Fire. I have a feeling this one will be better that Gen 4 and 3 in the regard that it won't have super low health.


----------



## Julie

Juicebox said:


> I hope that one is true, because a chestnut knight could bring some very interesting designs.








I am still hoping for something similar to this. So awesome. I was really disappointed with last gen's starter evolutions so these better be badass.


----------



## YanoShigun

Official player character art has been leaked. They look a little young... but they still look kinda cool. I'm loving the long hair on the boy character. And his boots!! Hnngh. <3

Also, holy ****, a blonde trainer! She's so cute!


----------



## Treasu(red)

oath2order said:


> This looks interesting



This looks like troll manure.


----------



## Jake

defo based on europe


----------



## Juicebox

YanoShigun said:


> Official player character art has been leaked. They look a little young... but they still look kinda cool. I'm loving the long hair on the boy character. And his boots!! Hnngh. <3
> 
> Also, holy ****, a blonde trainer! She's so cute!



Where was it leaked? And I agree, I like the girl too.


----------



## Dustbunnii

YanoShigun said:


> Official player character art has been leaked. They look a little young... but they still look kinda cool. I'm loving the long hair on the boy character. And his boots!! Hnngh. <3
> 
> Also, holy ****, a blonde trainer! She's so cute!



I love the character designs for this one 
And I agree that they look young, but I think that's probably just because of how big their eyes and hats are... the boy character looks especially young because the hat makes his head look so big...

I'm pretty much already sold on this game. All we need are some peeks at the other pokemon and it'll be a definite buy in October... assuming I have money...


----------



## Prof Gallows

Not official. I looked into it and it's come off of Pixiv, it's fanart.

Though it's probably not far off.


http://www.pixiv.net/member.php?id=1284397


Sorry guys. But like I said, it's probably not far off from what they'll look like.


----------



## Juicebox

Prof Gallows said:


> Not official. I looked into it and it's come off of Pixiv, it's fanart.
> 
> Though it's probably not far off.
> 
> 
> http://www.pixiv.net/member.php?id=1284397
> 
> 
> Sorry guys. But like I said, it's probably not far off from what they'll look like.



That's what I figured. The art style seemed kind of off, and some of the major websites didn't have anything posted.


----------



## YanoShigun

Oh wow, it's just fanart? Looks downright official to me, they sure had me fooled. I probably shouldn't have believed what people were saying on tumblr. Oh well. Not gonna change my avatar.


----------



## Jake

Spoiler


----------



## Juicebox

Jake. said:


> Spoiler


It's a beautiful day for CoroCoro leaks. Reminds me of Victini and Milotic.


----------



## SockHead

It's probably a normal type but who knows. Could be flying type but that's a stretch.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Oh, it's so cute. My guess is it's a normal type. So far, I'm not disappointed by the Pokemon in this generation. Even the fake ones were cool lol.


----------



## Sora

My bet is flying. If it was Normal I would be interested in how Eevee evolves to that point.


----------



## oath2order

It looks like it could be an evolvution of a starter


----------



## YanoShigun

Looks like a flying Eeveelution to me. I translated its name: *Ninfia*. Cute!


----------



## Dustbunnii

oath2order said:


> It looks like it could be an evolvution of a starter



Seeing as how the page before it has the other Eevee-lutions and the page that it's on has an arrow pointing from the Eevee in the corner to the new pokemon, I think it's safe to say that say it's a new Eevee-lution and not an evolution of one of the starters.

It is quite cute though. I'd have to say that it's a normal type though due to the lack of wings and its overall appearance... normal types seem to have a much more cutesy look than the other types, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## oath2order

Oooh never mind. I hadn't seen the starters in a while. In a side-by-side comparison, they don't look too similar.


----------



## Treasu(red)

I sincerely hope this is real. Jake where'd you get the pic?? I trust it's from the magazine but I can't find it anywhere else online

[EDIT] Nevermind. Just looking at the image source said serebii.net. lolwut

ERMAGERD I WERNT IT


----------



## Jake

Treasu(red) said:


> I sincerely hope this is real. Jake where'd you get the pic?? I trust it's from the magazine but I can't find it anywhere else online




It's on Serebii, Pokebeach, and Bulbapedia

Those three are pretty much the biggest Pokemon news sites around so I don't know where you've been looking...


----------



## Treasu(red)

Under a rock. Ok?
Also, I want Audino to get an evolution.


----------



## oath2order

Treasu(red) said:


> Under a rock. Ok?
> Also, I want Audino to get an evolution.



To each his own, I guess. I hate Audino.


----------



## Treasu(red)

oath2order said:


> To each his own, I guess. I hate Audino.



Awh. why? The cuteness? The current useless move pool? 

I hope it gets an evo that has a really good move pool. ^^ It's cute, and I like that.


----------



## Juicebox

I hope for an Audino evolution as well. I loved using one in my White run through, and all the little thing needs is a boost. (Besides, if the evolution can be found in the wild, it will be an EXP gold mine.)


----------



## Rover AC

I haven't really been playing White 2 recently - not even completed it yet -_-;  - But I'm definitely anticipating X and Y. Just thought I'd make clear what was apparent anyway.


----------



## Treasu(red)

They're saying it's name is "Ninfia" but there's no way that'll be the English name. Every single one of eevee's evolutions ends with "on"--- Flareon, Glaceon, Leafeon, Umbreon, Vaporeon, Jolteon, and Espeon. It's probably be very different, not even Ninfion.


----------



## Treasu(red)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOH. My friend has a theory too, that it's a new type of Poke like light or sound. If it's a light type pokemon that might explain why there's all these shinies around it on the opposite page in CoroCoro 

http://www.serebii.net/corocoro213.jpg


----------



## Officer Berri

Finally there's an eeveelution custom tailored for me! PINK!!!

I showed a friend of mine the scans of it. His response: "It evolves by feeding Eevee huge amounts of cotton candy."


----------



## Sora

Shaymin looked nothing like a flying type but... IT WAS! (totally useless point) Anyways who knows? I still believe it CAN'T be normal, it just can't! So it is (in my head) Flying, Fighting, Steel, Rock, Ghost, Bug, Poison, Ground, or Dragon. I think it will be either Flying or Normal though. I hope they make a second one too to keep it uneven. (For a second my picks are: Steel, Poison, or Ghost)


----------



## Treasu(red)

Maybe it's a bug type


----------



## Juicebox

I see fighting type personally, and I'm really hoping they don't add a new type. I'd rather have them play around with the types they have now (fix the poison and ice type perhaps) instead of adding yet another link to the long chain.


----------



## SockHead

full page scan


----------



## Officer Berri

It looks so lovely in those in game screenshots~ So elegant and pretty. Looks like Flareon and Umbreon have a friend up on the top of my list of best eeveelutions!


----------



## Sora

Officer Berri said:


> It looks so lovely in those in game screenshots~ So elegant and pretty. Looks like Flareon and Umbreon have a friend up on the top of my list of best eeveelutions!



Lol my list is:
1.Glaceon
2.This
3.Leafeon
4.Espeon
5.Vaporon
6.Umbreon
7.Jolteon
6.Eevee
7.Flareon (Sorry It just doesn't fit with the others imo. It looks like a red eevee to me.)


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh but I love how soft and poofy Flareon is! It stands out because it looks so cute and chubby while the others look thin and sleek.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Haven't cared about Pokemon games since Heartgold personally.


----------



## Jake

Treasu(red) said:


> They're saying it's name is "Ninfia" but there's no way that'll be the English name. Every single one of eevee's evolutions ends with "on"--- Flareon, Glaceon, Leafeon, Umbreon, Vaporeon, Jolteon, and Espeon. It's probably be very different, not even Ninfion.



not being rude but it's kinda obvious it wont keep its japanese name...

@sock: senk u 4 dat scan


----------



## comic321

Chespin the chosen one...


----------



## Stevey Queen

Totes not fake.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Lovemcqueen said:


> View attachment 2808
> 
> Totes not fake.



I laff'd


----------



## Officer Berri

An Oreo eeveelution to go with the cotton candy eeveelution!

Hooray!

xD That is the silliest fakemon I have ever seen.


----------



## NanoStar

Lovemcqueen said:


> View attachment 2808
> 
> Totes not fake.



If I had an Oreon in my party
....I would eat it.


----------



## oath2order

Oreon sounds delicious. I really want Oreos now.


----------



## YanoShigun

I'm really starting to like this thing.


----------



## Stevey Queen

YanoShigun said:


> I'm really starting to like this thing.



I loved it from the moment I saw it's bowtie. It's classy.


----------



## Officer Berri

Eevee's got so many evolutions now. I wonder if they'll ever decide it has enough? xD


----------



## Juicebox

Officer Berri said:


> Eevee's got so many evolutions now. I wonder if they'll ever decide it has enough? xD



When every type is covered. So never.


----------



## Sora

Juicebox said:


> When every type is covered. So never.


Lol as long as they never do a bug type, I'll be happy!


----------



## VillageDweller

So, here's Sylveon. http://www.pokemon.com/pokemonxy/en-us/

Interestingly enough "Syl" means alike or together.
I doubt it but somebody said it might be a combination of all the types.
And for that to work I'd place my bet on normal type, but being able to learn lots of different moves?


----------



## Officer Berri

My boyfriend thinks Sylveon might be a flying type because it sounds somewhat like Sylph. And Sylphs are fey associated with the element of air. :3


----------



## Treasu(red)

Officer Berri said:


> My boyfriend thinks Sylveon might be a flying type because it sounds somewhat like Sylph. And Sylphs are fey associated with the element of air. :3



This is what I thought when I saw the name. Also the name "sylvia" means wooded, or forest but also means "nymph". Maybe it is a fairy type D: D: D:


----------



## Gummy

Treasu(red) said:


> This is what I thought when I saw the name. Also the name "sylvia" means wooded, or forest but also means "nymph". Maybe it is a fairy type D: D: D:


Clefairy and Snubbull are both fairy type pokemon, so I could see that.


----------



## Sora

In a video it is shown using some psycic looking moves but it can't be psycic. I really doubt now that it is normal. We will see...


----------



## oath2order

Sylveon = Sylph = Silph? Maybe related to Silph Co?


----------



## Juicebox

We _could_ be able to choose the type ourselves. I'm not sure how it would work, but it could offer some very interesting combinations, especially competitively.


----------



## Stevey Queen

On that website it made it sound likes it type was such a big deal. But I'm almost positive it's a normal type. So now I'm thinking there's gonna be new types


----------



## YanoShigun

oath2order said:


> Sylveon = Sylph = Silph? Maybe related to Silph Co?


This could relate to how Sylveon evolves. Maybe by an invention of Silph Co.? They found ways of making Porygon evolve.


----------



## Sora

I have no doubt they will give us all of the starter evolutions and types for Sylveon, X pkm, and Y pkm (too lazy to look up names), but wouldn't it be cool if they didn't reveal any of the pokemon to us until we played it? That would be super interesting to wait for.


----------



## Sora

YanoShigun said:


> This could relate to how Sylveon evolves. Maybe by an invention of Silph Co.? They found ways of making Porygon evolve.



Then it turns out it is just the "fake pokemon" from Super Smash Bros Melee lol?

*Sorry for double post, it was an accident. I wish I could delete this one.


----------



## YanoShigun

Some pretty interesting fakes I found.


----------



## Jake

The first set of fakes were much cuter and looked ore legit. these look so dodgy.


----------



## oath2order

Sora said:


> Then it turns out it is just the "fake pokemon" from Super Smash Bros Melee lol?
> 
> *Sorry for double post, it was an accident. I wish I could delete this one.



Wut


----------



## Stevey Queen

I'm glad those ones are fake.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I can believe it coming from some of you, because I've deduced that some of you are insane.

Cute pokemon are what is killing the series for me. I get the whole appeal in Japan, where the whole cuteness factor is a major marketing magnet. But I really don't like it when I'm battling and my pokemon has huge eyes and looks like something a baby would play with. I'd really like for more serious looking pokemon to be introduced.

I'll let it slide for the Eevee evolution though, it's the only one aside from Eevee itself that is over the top cute.
Also, I'm 100% sure it's normal type and I'll bet that it evolves with either some wacky, completely unique method(like Oath said about Silph Co), OR it'll evolve with a dawn stone. Because that seems like the easiest thing to do with it.

Whoever brought up the thing about Silph being similar to Sylph, you're right! That's where the company gets it's name from. Sylph are air spirits, and Silph Co invented the Silph Scope, to identify invisible spirits. ☆========

Two of those fakemon are really bad looking. That one on the bottom has Paras' pincers even. But that ghost one looks kinda cool.


----------



## Jake

The Silph Scope thing was cool to bring up, but I don't think it's correct.

It's a cool theory, but Sylveon's Japanese name is ニンフィア (Ninfia) and the Silph Scope's Japanese name is シルフスコープ (Silph Scope)

The Japanese spelling of the Silph Scope and Sylveon don't have any common spelling; I think if it were true, the Japanese would be in the same instance as the English and have a pun or something on Ninfia's name


I do think Sylveon is Normal type (like seriously, I don't see why people on other Pokemon forums are complaining about it being normal type I don't care); it used a variety or types of attacks in the trailer which can show it can be a normal type due to it's move pool.

The only reason why I don't see it as flying is;
i) Pure flying? They already had Tornados (Tornadus? idk the spelling) as pure flying, and thats a legendary. Seems to lose its uniqueness if Sylveon is made pure flying
ii) I don't see wings (that's stereotyping or w/e but idc)
iii) Let's be real here - they didn't waste much time announcing the types of the three starters (haven't mentioned the legends type either). It seems pretty odd they'd announce this new Pokemon and not give us the type. Especially labelling it as '???' on the website. 


There's been a demand on having a light type for a while now, I honestly wouldn't be surprised if they add a light type in (or something equivalent), and make Sylveon a light type (along with the two legends since they don't have a type yet). It's a new game on a new platform, why not add a new type.



Idk I just dont see it as a flying type (I can see it as a normal type but honestly I don't see why'd they do that) - they have the perfect opportunity to add a new type, why not add it. Seems really sus they're not revealing the type so...


----------



## Prof Gallows

Light type is already introduced. In Japan, their psychic type is called "Light".

It's exactly the same thing, either way you want to roll with it. Psychic and light, that is.


I also don't agree with the comparing of Silph to the Eevee evolution, I used Oath's example just as an example of something wacky they would do for it to evolve.
I really loved the trump card animation.. it's the only one I could 100% identify in that little teaser video.
ANYWAY.
It being a flying type is just.. ridiculous. It doesn't look ANYTHING like a flying pokemon would look like. It has every characteristic of a normal type pokemon, being that it's cute, pink, and doesn't have any distinguishing features that prove otherwise. I don't understand how the thought of it being flying could even form.. it doesn't have wings, or feathers, or.. anything that could suggest that.

I'm all for a new type, but like I said, they wouldn't be able to add an actual "light" type, due to it already being in the Japanese games, which is our psychic type.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> Light type is already introduced. In Japan, their psychic type is called "Light".
> 
> It's exactly the same thing, either way you want to roll with it. Psychic and light, that is.
> 
> I'm all for a new type, but like I said, they wouldn't be able to add an actual "light" type, due to it already being in the Japanese games, which is our psychic type.



The Japanese name for Psychic is エスパー (Espee)  wut?


And even if the Japanese name was Light, that doesn't mean the English can't be called Light, obv the Japanese equivalent would be named something else...

Best way I can explain this is through Animal Crossing villagers.
In the Japanese version, there is a Rhino named Patty, but in the English there is a cow named Patty - if your argument/point/whatever was valid, that would mean that this would not be possible as Patty already exists in Japanese thus blocking it existing in a different form (in this case a villager instead of a type) in a foreign game


----------



## Prof Gallows

Hm. I got my sources mixed up on that part. It's actually Esper, not Espee. It's referring to ESP. So essentially, it's another way of saying psychic.

I'll be sure to give my other source a good kick in the pants for making me look like an idiot. =p

I'm not against a light type, but I would need to see it work statistically. Obviously it would be the complete opposite of dark, so dark would have something other than fighting to be super weak against.
But then light would need a weakness. I would be for light and dark being strong and weak against each other. Would make for some pretty interesting battles.

But it would have to factor into the other types as well. Ghost would probably be weak to Light.. but that's all I can think of at the moment. I'd really like to see some NEW type ideas being thrown around. Light types have been suggested and thrown around ever since Gen 2.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> Hm. I got my sources mixed up on that part. It's actually Esper, not Espee. It's referring to ESP. So essentially, it's another way of saying psychic.




actually the ー on the end makes the 'e' sound longer so it's spelled 'ee' but pronounced 'er' 
sry i done being a smart ass now

But ya, I am really interested to see if it is light how that would work out.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I know how it translates damnit! I'm a Professor, not a doctor!(I have a doctorate, though.)

With them bringing the game up so suddenly and unexpectedly, we really can't tell what they're going to do next. New types? Possibly. Seems like there is new everything for this generation. New transportation method(rollerskates), new region and pokemon, new evolutions for older pokemon, etc.

Which is something I hope they do more of, as well. I'd love to see a third stage for Koffing that involves the use of a King's Rock. It'd be perfect. It would be called Choking.
Some first and second gen pokes need some evolutions. Some of them still have only one in their line. Type variations are something else I'd like to see more of. Still want a Grass/Fire, Poison/Rock, Poison/Steel..


----------



## Sora

Don't you dare shoot down my flying idea! I say those ribbons are just bent up helicopter wings. And as I said before, Shaymin looks like a basic grass type, but it is a flying as well (no wings). Also as said before, Sylph are air spirits! (according to you Mr. Dr. Pf. Gallows)


----------



## Prof Gallows

That's Mr. Professor Doctor Gallows to you!

I'm going to laugh very, very hard when we come up with all of this and it ends up being fighting type.
Shaymin was special, legendary pokemon don't have rules. The design screams normal type.

It's color scheme even matches some other normal pokemon!
Snubble, for example, is also pink and blue. But to me, it looks a lot like Delicatty with Mienshao's arms and a Gothita bow.

Any of those types I could believe, but don't. I'm adamant that it's normal type. From the other types that Eevee doesn't have evolutions for, it makes a lot of sense for it to have one that stays normal type.


----------



## oath2order

I hate the idea of having a normal Eeveelution, mostly because that's what Eevee already is.


----------



## Hey Listen!

I want more cool bad-a looking Pokemon like Tyranitar, Garchomp, BLASTOISE, and Zoroark.  Although since most Eevee evolutions are cute they're also not stupid


----------



## Rover AC

I was just thinking....
 You know what I would like to see make a come-back? Walking with Pokemon outside of their Pokeballs. Because that was freakin' awesome. Yes the feature wasn't essential to actual gameplay but it did enhance it and, I must admit, made the experience of bonding towards your Pokemon a-lot more enriching. 

Ok, I know what you're thinking, devoted TBT reader, "But, Rover! Their virtual!" Yes, well done my educated poster, but that is beside the point. The feature made the feeling of raising your Pokemon more enjoyable as you could take them to certain places and see how they would react. You could learn (which I did) that Pokemon with quiet personalties tended to dislike areas such as Goldenrod city and the Pokathalon in SoulSilver. It was cute and unnecessary but fun! 

So, Nintendo, bring back the feature of walking with Pokemon outside of their Pokeballs (working on a shorter title). 
Do it. Do it. Do it now.​


----------



## Sora

Another point I have:
Nintendo released a diagram recently of all of the eeveelutions plus Sylveon. Of course the opposites were opposite: Ice-Water, Grass-Fire, Psychic-Dark, Electric-Ground or Flying. Sylveon is going to be the opposite to electric so it must be flying or ground. So... my bets are on it being flying because its a bit too AMAZING to be a ground.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Rover AC said:


> Do it. Do it. Do it now.​



I agree completely. Letting your pokemon walk outside of their pokeball with you was one of the best features in the games that the feature was in. It does give you that sense of a closer bond, if you plan on sticking with that pokemon to the very end. It also makes it much less isolated, like the games can tend to be. Walking through a cave or a dark forest alone.

I've played Soul Silver over more times than any other pokemon game due to the fact your pokemon walked with you, and due to the fact that gen 2 was my favorite, but that's besides the point.
In the sense of the game, having your pokemon with you made you feel like it was experiencing everything at the same time as you did because it was walking with you to see it all.

Aside from the fact gen 6 is on the 3DS(finally), and that everything in it is completely new. Putting that one feature in it would have made the game ten times better.


----------



## Officer Berri

Prof Gallows said:


> I agree completely. Letting your pokemon walk outside of their pokeball with you was one of the best features in the games that the feature was in. It does give you that sense of a closer bond, if you plan on sticking with that pokemon to the very end. It also makes it much less isolated, like the games can tend to be. Walking through a cave or a dark forest alone.
> 
> I've played Soul Silver over more times than any other pokemon game due to the fact your pokemon walked with you, and due to the fact that gen 2 was my favorite, but that's besides the point.
> In the sense of the game, having your pokemon with you made you feel like it was experiencing everything at the same time as you did because it was walking with you to see it all.
> 
> Aside from the fact gen 6 is on the 3DS(finally), and that everything in it is completely new. Putting that one feature in it would have made the game ten times better.



I agree completely. Having the pokemon walking behind you was just awesome. It made me feel like the pokemon were actually characters in the game. Not just some mass of pixel I put into battle to throw effects at another mass of pixels. For the series being called 'pokemon', the pokemon really don't do a whole lot besides stare at each other and throw cool visual effects at each other. Having the player interact with their pokemon actually changed that for me. |: And then they took it away.


----------



## Treasu(red)

I really liked having pokemon follow me too. It's exactly like what you're saying. You don't feel so alone in the game. It feels like you and your best partner are on a grand adventure. ^^


----------



## Dustbunnii

I also really enjoy having a pokemon walking with me. Makes it seem like you've actually got a relationship with them.
I wish it was an option in all of the games .___. but alas, it is not.


----------



## Treasu(red)

My hubby found something on imgur today and wanted me to see. It was this:


----------



## oath2order

Treasu(red) said:


> My hubby found something on imgur today and wanted me to see. It was this:
> View attachment 2840



Yeah, that's pretty much it XD


----------



## VillageDweller

Sora said:


> Another point I have:
> Nintendo released a diagram recently of all of the eeveelutions plus Sylveon. Of course the opposites were opposite: Ice-Water, Grass-Fire, Psychic-Dark, Electric-Ground or Flying. Sylveon is going to be the opposite to electric so it must be flying or ground. So... my bets are on it being flying because its a bit too AMAZING to be a ground.



http://prntscr.com/t3gk0 <---- Bad diagram but explains it
Follow the arrows..

Flareon > Glaceon
Umbreon > Espeon
Leafeon > Vaporeon

Vaporeon > Flareon
Glaceon > Leafeon

...Jolteon > Vaporeon
And then if you flip it and apply that to the bottom..
Sylveon > Leafeon

That's just my twisted idea.
I don't even want it to be flying-type but there you go
GO NORMAL TYPE EEVEELUTION


----------



## Juicebox

I think they're going to do something weird with its typing, because I don't feel like they would be keeping it a secret otherwise.

The question is, what tricks do they have?

The fact that they're also keeping the way it evolves a mystery shows that Sylveon is going to have something very unique about it.


----------



## Officer Berri

I'm starting to think that it's going to be a bug type now, since I've seen the other versions of its name and where the names come from.

Spanish, Italian, English: Sylveon (Could be Sylvan which one of the definitions of the world is "of, pertaining to, or inhabiting the woods.")

French: Nymphali (From Nymph: which one of the definitions is "the young of an insect that undergoes incomplete metamorphosis.")

German: Feelinara (Could be from Feelers: Which is another word for antennae, which bugs have.)

Of course, I'm not going to be disappointed if I'm wrong.


----------



## VillageDweller

Officer Berri said:


> I'm starting to think that it's going to be a bug type now, since I've seen the other versions of its name and where the names come from.
> 
> Spanish, Italian, English: Sylveon (Could be Sylvan which one of the definitions of the world is "of, pertaining to, or inhabiting the woods.")
> 
> French: Nymphali (From Nymph: which one of the definitions is "the young of an insect that undergoes incomplete metamorphosis.")
> 
> German: Feelinara (Could be from Feelers: Which is another word for antennae, which bugs have.)
> 
> Of course, I'm not going to be disappointed if I'm wrong.



I hope not, I want something to actually look like a bug type.
Not many bugs have.. ribbons? 

Hopefully normal, if not,... flying? Or.. light? o.o (no I want normal ;-


----------



## Officer Berri

In another forum I go to someone mentioned the 'look like a bug type' thing.

My response:



> Well, Eevee is based off of mammals. It'd be kind of difficult to make a mammal look like a bug without making it into an eldrich abomination.
> 
> This would hardly be the first time Pokemon has made a pokemon a certain type without it looking like it would fit that type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a dragon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bug! Despite other crustaceans being water type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pure steel type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an electric type.


----------



## YanoShigun

I hope its bug now. That'd be cool. I'd _imagine_ one of its premier moves would be the bug-type move Silver Wind?


----------



## oath2order

Why do you all want it to be normal type? *Eevee* is normal.


----------



## SockHead

oath2order said:


> I hate the idea of having a normal Eeveelution, mostly because that's what Eevee already is.



But who uses an Eevee on their team? NO ONE. Its stats are so bad why would anyone use it other than it's evolutions. Might as well have a stronger, more stat heavy normal type.


----------



## Mary

Because it's cute? Idk, I guess that seems like a lame reason, but still...


----------



## Juicebox

oath2order said:


> Why do you all want it to be normal type? *Eevee* is normal.



Eevee isn't really all that usable. It would be nice to have a stat boost to work with the versatility that comes with normal types.


----------



## Prof Gallows

SockHead said:


> But who uses an Eevee on their team? NO ONE. Its stats are so bad why would anyone use it other than it's evolutions. Might as well have a stronger, more stat heavy normal type.



Exactly. Just because everyone is so hopped up on thinking that it has to be something other than normal doesn't mean the obvious isn't staring them in the face.

This is Pokemon. They use certain kinds of visuals that make a pokemon obviously associated with a certain type.
and this one is screaming normal type. There isn't anything wrong with that, I don't see why people are getting so butthurt about it. Other than Eevee, it'd be the only one in the Eevee line that is completely immune to ghost type attacks and will probably have a pretty decent HP stat compared to the others.

And yes, with the Dwebble and Sudowoodo thing, they don't HAVE to look like something to be that type. But with a pokemon like that, that they're going to use for advertising and stuff, they're not going to throw in some sort of crazy typing.

Because the truth of it is, the only reason this pokemon has been shown so early is to get people hyped, it's most likely going to end up being a novelty sadly. The same way they used Marill, Plusle, Minun, and Emolga as marketing tools.
If it ends up being useful at all, then that'll be great. But from past experiences, they use these cute pokemon as a means to promote the game.
I wish people would hop on another subject, to be honest. I'd really like to know what everyone thinks about the region itself and what sort of other pokemon might be in it.


----------



## Officer Berri

*shrugs* I was just giving a guess based upon the naming style. I don't really care what type Sylveon ends up being. All that matters to me is that it's pink, blue, and friggin adorable. xD


----------



## SockHead

Also if it had anything to do with the Silph Co. (WHICH BY THE WAY IS A LONGER SHOT THAN SYLVEON BEING BUG TYPE) it would have been called Silpheon or at least SylvCoeon


----------



## oath2order

SockHead said:


> Also if it had anything to do with the Silph Co. (WHICH BY THE WAY IS A LONGER SHOT THAN SYLVEON BEING BUG TYPE) it would have been called Silpheon or at least SylvCoeon



Why would it have to be Silpheon?


----------



## Sora

I would actually love to play the whole game with just eevee and its evolutions, but that is near impossible as you would have to have 2 games, 1 completed, and 2 ds's. Also why it would be bad if it was normal is because then it make eevee another baby. If it isn't then eevee keeps its rare status.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sora said:


> I would actually love to play the whole game with just eevee and its evolutions, but that is near impossible as you would have to have 2 games, 1 completed, and 2 ds's. Also why it would be bad if it was normal is because then it make eevee another baby. If it isn't then eevee keeps its rare status.



or you could breed it with a Ditto and save yourself a lot of time. =p

Nothing is wrong with the new one being normal type. Eevee is still rare regardless.


----------



## Juicebox

I wonder is Sylveon is going to count for this generation's Lucario/Zoroark. In that it's going to have really nice stats, but it's going to get spammed like crazy.

If so, it may be Lucario's replacement in Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Where does my hubby find these... seriously...


----------



## BellGreen

@up

IDK but whoever made that did a good job


----------



## Jake

BellBringerGreen said:


> @up
> 
> IDK but whoever made that did a good job



No those images are really old, they've been around since HG/SS

All they did was copy and paste them and slap on an X and Y logo



Spoiler










> http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/1520116/Bidoof/


----------



## Crazyredd35

I really want to get Pokemon X but i have to buy so much in the next year that i cant


----------



## Prof Gallows

Juicebox said:


> I wonder is Sylveon is going to count for this generation's Lucario/Zoroark. In that it's going to have really nice stats, but it's going to get spammed like crazy.
> 
> If so, it may be Lucario's replacement in Super Smash Bros.



I was thinking that as well. It seems pretty likely that it might be the case, especially if they end up using it in a movie as a main character. Can't say I'd be happy about it being in Smash Bros as a character, but it would be better than having Zoroark that'd end up being a Lucario clone.

I dunno though. It might just be something to get people hyped up.
You know they were aiming it at older fans who were wanting a new Eevee evolution.


----------



## Juicebox

Prof Gallows said:


> I was thinking that as well. It seems pretty likely that it might be the case, especially if they end up using it in a movie as a main character. Can't say I'd be happy about it being in Smash Bros as a character, but it would be better than having Zoroark that'd end up being a Lucario clone.
> 
> I dunno though. It might just be something to get people hyped up.
> You know they were aiming it at older fans who were wanting a new Eevee evolution.


Yeah, I could see that. I suppose it could be the Munchlax/Weavile/Bonsly.

I don't think it's going to be the "cute" advertising Pokemon though. It's usually awhile before those a revealed.


----------



## Officer Berri

I dunno. Unless they have a pokemon that exudes every cute trait that ever exists in a teeth meltingly sweet way, Sylveon is going to be hard to beat in the cute department. At least for me.

...Also they would have to avoid making it so cute its sickening. xD


----------



## Hamusuta

Ok for me,
Sylveon is Milotic+Victini+Eevee...

and for some reason I think that makes a flying type. It can be a flying type like Shaymins sky form, i can just imagine it soaring through winds...

And I will punch nintendo in the face if they make a new type...


----------



## YanoShigun

Hamusuta said:


> Ok for me,
> Sylveon is Milotic+Victini+Eevee...
> 
> and for some reason I think that makes a flying type. It can be a flying type like Shaymins sky form, i can just imagine it soaring through winds...
> 
> And I will punch nintendo in the face if they make a new type...


----------



## Hamusuta

YanoShigun said:


>



LEGIT!


----------



## Juicebox

Officer Berri said:


> I dunno. Unless they have a pokemon that exudes every cute trait that ever exists in a teeth meltingly sweet way, Sylveon is going to be hard to beat in the cute department. At least for me.
> 
> ...Also they would have to avoid making it so cute its sickening. xD



 There's a difference between a cute thing and "the" cute thing. "The" past cute things like Mincinno or Pichu, where even though they aren't very powerful, they are used in advertising for being cute. Any of the Pikachu clones fall into this category, although there are some others.

Sylveon, while cute, is more than just a gimmick. I could be wrong, but I imagine that Sylveon is going to be used as the primary advertiser, like Lucario and Zoroark.


----------



## Sora

Juicebox said:


> There's a difference between a cute thing and "the" cute thing. "The" past cute things like Mincinno or Pichu, where even though they aren't very powerful, they are used in advertising for being cute. Any of the Pikachu clones fall into this category, although there are some others.
> 
> Sylveon, while cute, is more than just a gimmick. I could be wrong, but I imagine that Sylveon is going to be used as the primary advertiser, like Lucario and Zoroark.



The only "cute" pokemon I have ever found powerful are the starters. Most others tend to be weaklings. But I think this will be something like Larvesta (forgetting evolve), so rather than a advertisement, a secret unlock that is looked upon as more than something from a poster.


----------



## BellGreen

How come with Pokemon games, starting from HeartGold and SoulSilver, the grass types are just so... hard to play with? I'm guessing its based on its stats,weaknesses,advantages, etc. I played with Chikorita and I stopped on the second gym leader. Despite that, I'm going with Chespin even if it is a grass type. I'm hoping to fill up my team so I won't have troubles. I always chose Piplup, Cyndaquil, and then Tepig.


----------



## Stevey Queen

YanoShigun said:


>



Haha XD


----------



## Sora

Found some more IMPORTANT info on Sylveon:


Also someone said this before:





And finally anyone else find these rumors about Glaceon + Sylveon creepy stuff:


----------



## Dustbunnii

YanoShigun said:


>





Sora said:


> Found some more IMPORTANT info on Sylveon:
> View attachment 2863



These made me lol
so much.
They're just so perfect :I


----------



## BellGreen

Thanks for the info Sora! I'll be jotting these in my Game Notes :3


----------



## Sora

You are so welcome! Glad to help


----------



## Prof Gallows

Juicebox said:


> Yeah, I could see that. I suppose it could be the Munchlax/Weavile/Bonsly.
> 
> I don't think it's going to be the "cute" advertising Pokemon though. It's usually awhile before those a revealed.



Yeah, it usually is a while before they do. But it's also usually a while before they release a new game as well.
They had this planned for a while though. Considering that old Eevee thing people kept fighting over.

So there is probably going to end up being a movie or something that is focused on Eevee and it's evolutions, including the new one sometime after the game is released. So I'd say it's more advertisement for that instead of the game, but it could still be a pretty decent Pokemon.




Hamusuta said:


> Ok for me,
> Sylveon is Milotic+Victini+Eevee...
> 
> and for some reason I think that makes a flying type. It can be a flying type like Shaymins sky form



I think you guys are thinking too hard on this. Shaymin is a legendary Pokemon. It is allowed to not follow the rules the rest of the pokemon follow. They can look like anything and do anything because they're legendary.

Pokemon like Sylveon don't get that luxury. And it's a shame that people expect that just because one other pokemon did.




BellBringerGreen said:


> How come with Pokemon games, starting from HeartGold and SoulSilver, the grass types are just so... hard to play with?



In gen 2, and in HG/SS, grass pokemon were at a disadvantage, like fire pokemon were in gen 1. The first gym leader is flying, so that makes all of the pokemon there super effective against your Chikorita. As for the other games, I find grass pokemon to be pretty strong honestly. It's one of the best types to use if you're into using stat reduction and damage over time moves.


----------



## BellGreen

@up
You know, I heard something about a movie called Team Rocket vs. Team Plasma but it was cancelled due to the banned Castelia City episode. So I guess Team Plasma was in it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

BellBringerGreen said:


> @up
> You know, I heard something about a movie called Team Rocket vs. Team Plasma but it was cancelled due to the banned Castelia City episode. So I guess Team Plasma was in it.



It was postponed, so it should come out sometime in the future.
Looks great too. I'm really, really excited for it.


----------



## BellGreen

Prof Gallows said:


> It was postponed, so it should come out sometime in the future.
> Looks great too. I'm really, really excited for it.



It's really cool. Speaking of teams, I wonder which team is going to be in X and Y? Plasma was pretty epic.


----------



## Prof Gallows

BellBringerGreen said:


> It's really cool. Speaking of teams, I wonder which team is going to be in X and Y? Plasma was pretty epic.



I've been wanting to discuss this but everyone seems so obsessed over Sylveon.

No idea what their theme and name could be. GameFreak has done so many teams already that I can't think of any!


----------



## BellGreen

Prof Gallows said:


> I've been wanting to discuss this but everyone seems so obsessed over Sylveon.
> 
> No idea what their theme and name could be. GameFreak has done so many teams already that I can't think of any!



I hope they change the plot with the team. It was always them trying to harness the power of powerful Pokemon and such.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Team Rocket exploited pokemon to steal money. Teams Aqua and Magma were trying to harness the power of Kyogre/Groudon to raise the sea/earth. Team Galactic was trying to create an alternate universe. Team Plasma was under the impression they were saving pokemon, but they were really just trying to separate humans from pokemon so their leader could be the only person in the world who could control them.

So it leaves a lot of options for new teams, just no idea what.


----------



## Sora

Prof Gallows said:


> Team Rocket exploited pokemon to steal money. Teams Aqua and Magma were trying to harness the power of Kyogre/Groudon to raise the sea/earth. Team Galactic was trying to create an alternate universe. Team Plasma was under the impression they were saving pokemon, but they were really just trying to separate humans from pokemon so their leader could be the only person in the world who could control them.
> 
> So it leaves a lot of options for new teams, just no idea what.


I vote these ones want to give all of the Eevelutions hugs.


----------



## Officer Berri

Maybe they'd want to run genetic experiments on the pokemon? Could fit into the whole theory of X/Y standing for chromosomes.

Though the whole 'creating the world's strongest pokemon' thing has already been done. Though if it referenced Mewtwo I'd be all over that. I friggin love Mewtwo.


----------



## oath2order

Officer Berri said:


> Maybe they'd want to run genetic experiments on the pokemon? Could fit into the whole theory of X/Y standing for chromosomes.
> 
> Though the whole 'creating the world's strongest pokemon' thing has already been done. Though if it referenced Mewtwo I'd be all over that. I friggin love Mewtwo.



It's been done outside of the games. I would absolutely LOVE it if we could have the whole genetic experiment happen in game.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I was under the impression that X and Y were referencing the fact that the game is completely 3D rendered.

Genetic experiments go past Mewtwo as well. Genesect being the newest example.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> I was under the impression that X and Y were referencing the fact that the game is completely 3D rendered.
> 
> Genetic experiments go past Mewtwo as well. Genesect being the newest example.



Has it been confirmed that X and Y are specifically for the 3D?

Granted, the version legendary mascots don't represent the whole genetic experiment thing, so that theory doesn't exactly apply...


----------



## Prof Gallows

It hasn't been confirmed, but it seems the most likely case.

Speculation is fun though. The ideas people have been coming up with are really interesting. Maybe there will be a Team 4D where they stare at the screen and talk to you.


----------



## BellGreen

Prof Gallows said:


> It hasn't been confirmed, but it seems the most likely case.
> 
> Speculation is fun though. The ideas people have been coming up with are really interesting. Maybe there will be a Team 4D where they stare at the screen and talk to you.



Team 4D? Why not just make a first person Pokemon game all in all? It'll hide the stalking trainers more. And it will only be on the 
3DS. If it was on the DS they would mention WAAAY sooner, back when the trailer was out.


----------



## Prof Gallows

BellBringerGreen said:


> Team 4D? Why not just make a first person Pokemon game all in all? It'll hide the stalking trainers more. And it will only be on the
> 3DS. If it was on the DS they would mention WAAAY sooner, back when the trailer was out.



The fact it's called X and Y is most likely due to it being on the 3DS and being able make the game in 3D.

I wouldn't like a first person game, though. That would bother me, because there wouldn't be any advantage to having the game in first person other than limiting your view, which isn't really an advantage..
I like the way it is. Having the top down view lets you see the whole area.


----------



## BellGreen

Prof Gallows said:


> The fact it's called X and Y is most likely due to it being on the 3DS and being able make the game in 3D.
> 
> I wouldn't like a first person game, though. That would bother me, because there wouldn't be any advantage to having the game in first person other than limiting your view, which isn't really an advantage..
> I like the way it is. Having the top down view lets you see the whole area.


I guess you're right. It's been in all games, why change now? But in X and Y... sometimes its not top-down now. It's more closer to the bottom. Well, that's sometimes anyway.


----------



## Prof Gallows

BellBringerGreen said:


> I guess you're right. It's been in all games, why change now? But in X and Y... sometimes its not top-down now. It's more closer to the bottom. Well, that's sometimes anyway.



Creative camera angles to add depth mostly.
At this point though, I'm way more interested in the battle scenes. The overworld looks nice, it really does. But I'd love to see a full battle and the menus.


----------



## oath2order

I wonder what the little side thing will be. I hope they just bring back the original contests from Ruby and Sapphire. I liked those.

Will it be Dream World compatible?


----------



## BellGreen

oath2order said:


> I wonder what the little side thing will be. I hope they just bring back the original contests from Ruby and Sapphire. I liked those.
> 
> Will it be Dream World compatible?



I'm pretty sure they will. They just updated it for 2-3 days for BlackWhite 2. And I'm guessing there are only a few handfuls of new Pokemon added to the International Pokedex.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I was hoping they'd do something new in regard to dream world. It's fun, but I'd like to do something IN GAME.
Maybe bring back secret bases and add on to it even further. Hollow wishing though, I doubt that'd ever happen.


----------



## BellGreen

Prof Gallows said:


> I was hoping they'd do something new in regard to dream world. It's fun, but I'd like to do something IN GAME.
> Maybe bring back secret bases and add on to it even further. Hollow wishing though, I doubt that'd ever happen.



Secret Bases? You just brought my heart to nostalgia

It was really fun. Maybe they will connect it to Dream World so it will have more online connectivity.


----------



## Roel

Am I the first person who thinks the new eeveelution looks like a butterfly?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Like I'd mentioned before, I really want some more serious/tough/scary pokemon.
The cute stuff is getting difficult and I think is really unneeded.

Take Parasect and Paras for example.
The mushroom on it's back takes control over the pokemon, essentially leaving it's body a lifeless hust for the mushroom to control. That's flipping awesome.
Shedinja's body doesn't move. At all. It's body isn't even a body, it's hollow. Looking into the hole in it's back steals your soul.
Chandelure burns people's souls for fuel, forcing their soul to disappear and rejecting them an afterlife.
Xatu is silent and unmoving because it is so completely shocked by the terrible things it sees in the future. And in some pokedex entries it says it stares at the sun all day.

We need more stuff like that.

edit: AND DON'T EVEN GET ME STARTED ON HYPNO.
This pokemon steals children so it can eat their dreams.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> Shedinja's body doesn't move. At all. It's body isn't even a body, it's hollow. Looking into the hole in it's back steals your soul.



Shedinja is terrifying because if you've ever used it in battle, you've technically had your soul stolen.


----------



## Sora

oath2order said:


> I wonder what the little side thing will be. I hope they just bring back the original contests from Ruby and Sapphire. I liked those.
> 
> Will it be Dream World compatible?



I did love the contests from ruby/sapphire but I actually liked Diamond/Pearl's better. Maybe I'm the only one who thinks that. I wish they would make the more like the show's contests. Those were always so neat.


----------



## Dustbunnii

Prof Gallows said:


> Like I'd mentioned before, I really want some more serious/tough/scary pokemon.
> The cute stuff is getting difficult and I think is really unneeded.
> 
> Take Parasect and Paras for example.
> The mushroom on it's back takes control over the pokemon, essentially leaving it's body a lifeless hust for the mushroom to control. That's flipping awesome.
> Shedinja's body doesn't move. At all. It's body isn't even a body, it's hollow. Looking into the hole in it's back steals your soul.
> Chandelure burns people's souls for fuel, forcing their soul to disappear and rejecting them an afterlife.
> Xatu is silent and unmoving because it is so completely shocked by the terrible things it sees in the future. And in some pokedex entries it says it stares at the sun all day.
> 
> We need more stuff like that.
> 
> edit: AND DON'T EVEN GET ME STARTED ON HYPNO.
> This pokemon steals children so it can eat their dreams.



Drifloon tries to steal children away and bring them into the underworld.... but it always fails because of how light it is. Also, it's apparently made up of the spirits of people.
It's both adorable and scary ._______.

And I agree that there should be more scary/serious pokemon. They make the series more interesting :3


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm glad you guys think so. I'm not throwing any accusations until I see the whole list of pokemon, but going on gen 5, GameFreak needs to really step up to the plate and give us some serious pokemon. When I was a kid and I got Red for the first time ever, it was the best thing. You had 150 pokemon that you could get and almost all of them were useful and actually playable.

I'll even give it to Gen 3. It isn't my favorite gen, I really don't even like it very much, but it was so much better than gen 4, and billions of times better than gen 5. But at least 3 had some good pokemon in it. I'm really hoping that gen 6 proves me wrong, but the past two generations were disappointing, especially gen 5. Never, not even in gen 4, had I gotten bored of the game before I beat it.
But Unova.. the region is bland, the characters were either so dull and boring that they didn't even seem like characters, or so over the top that they ended up just being annoying. And the pokemon were pretty lame too.
Gen 6 looks good so far from what I've seen, but I really don't want to be overrun with a bunch of googly eyed teddy bear pokemon again.


----------



## oath2order

I hated Unova. I couldn't get into it at all. I mean, it looked nice and all, but I couldn't get into it. It seemed so...bleh.


----------



## VillageDweller

I liked the original Black/White a lot, but not as much in BW2. I think I defeated Colress and then forgot about the Elite Four to be honest. 

Gen 6 looks really good so far, and all the starters look good (Froakie has seemed to get less ugly the more you see it..)
Hopefully all the evolutions look good though. High hopes for Chespin :3

And for the Team, TEAM LASER OBVIOUSLY
No but maybe Team Nebula.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Team Helix.

Could follow a DNA theme like other members have mentioned.


----------



## oath2order

I honestly would love for them to show us a map of the region. I don't care about city names or any specific locations at this point, just give us a map.


----------



## VillageDweller

Prof Gallows said:


> Team Helix.
> 
> Could follow a DNA theme like other members have mentioned.



Plot twist. That would be cool.
I still like the name Team Nebula though. 

I agree, a map would be nice.
THEN WE WOULD ALL HAVE A SPECULATING FIASCO


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'd like to see a region map as well. Hopefully it's not anything like Unova, which is pretty much

[]
|​
Some along the lines of Kanto or Hoenn would be great, in regard to having an island town.(which in this could represent the UK or one of the other island countries).


----------



## oath2order

A region like Hoenn would be nice. Sinnoh was meh. I liked that one, it was okay.


----------



## BellGreen

oath2order said:


> A region like Hoenn would be nice. Sinnoh was meh. I liked that one, it was okay.



I loved Hoenn and Johto. I didn't really like Unova that much either, I think I prefer a more nature-like region.


----------



## VillageDweller

Prof Gallows said:


> I'd like to see a region map as well. Hopefully it's not anything like Unova, which is pretty much
> 
> []
> |​
> Some along the lines of Kanto or Hoenn would be great, in regard to having an island town.(which in this could represent the UK or one of the other island countries).



I completely agree with having the UK in this game.


Also unlike Unova I don't want there to be this massive _thing_ in the middle of the map (as well as which isn't accessible through walking)

Hoenn5eva


----------



## oath2order

I hope the Entralink doesn't return.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Entralink was pointless. >=/


Instead of giving us pointless fancy features, they should focus on making better pokemon and fixing some of the typing issues.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> Entralink was pointless. >=/
> 
> 
> Instead of giving us pointless fancy features, they should focus on making better pokemon and fixing some of the typing issues.



I'm getting annoyed with the Streetpass thing.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> I'm getting annoyed with the Streetpass thing.



It's useful for people who live near other people. They have a chance of getting streetpasses.
I have to be extremely lucky to get even one when I go out.


----------



## VillageDweller

oath2order said:


> I hope the Entralink doesn't return.





Prof Gallows said:


> Entralink was pointless. >=/
> 
> 
> Instead of giving us pointless fancy features, they should focus on making better pokemon and fixing some of the typing issues.



Exactly what I meant.
People with my opinions, huwwai

I want some more defensive bug, poison and ice types.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> It's useful for people who live near other people. They have a chance of getting streetpasses.
> I have to be extremely lucky to get even one when I go out.



yeah, hence why Nintendo keeps including it because Japan.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> yeah, hence why Nintendo keeps including it because Japan.



I'd imagine people that live out in the country in Japan get jipped the same way.

and they need to fix bug types before adding more in.

I'm all for more poison and ice types as well. Poison being one of my favorite types. Ice not so much, but I'd still like to see more of them.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> I'd imagine people that live out in the country in Japan get jipped the same way.
> 
> and they need to fix bug types before adding more in.
> 
> I'm all for more poison and ice types as well. Poison being one of my favorite types. Ice not so much, but I'd still like to see more of them.



What problems exist with bugs?


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> What problems exist with bugs?



Underpowered. They have an insane amount of weaknesses as well.


----------



## Juicebox

Bug types have actually improved immensely in the past two generations. That being said, they could still use a little tweaking. However, I think poison and ice are in need of a fix up. Ice types are hardly ever used due to the fact that most ice moves can be taught to water types, and they need something to set them apart and improve their defensive capabilities. Poison just needs to hit harder, because poison type moves are seldom used, because they only really effect grass. The fact that every Pokemon can learn toxic doesn't help either.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I agree that poison needs to pack a harder punch, but the moves there are can be useful if you know how to use them right.
I primarily use poison type pokemon in my teams, and against pokemon who don't have any resistance to it it's pretty effective as a "kill it with bee stings" method if you can poison them.

That mixed in with an environmental damage(sandstorm, hail), proves to be extremely useful.


----------



## Juicebox

Prof Gallows said:


> I agree that poison needs to pack a harder punch, but the moves there are can be useful if you know how to use them right.
> I primarily use poison type pokemon in my teams, and against pokemon who don't have any resistance to it it's pretty effective as a "kill it with bee stings" method if you can poison them.
> 
> That mixed in with an environmental damage(sandstorm, hail), proves to be extremely useful.



I suppose you're right. I guess I've always used grass types for that kind of purpose because I like using a toxic and leech seed combo. But poisons do have better resistance.

Regardless, I'd rather have them fix the types that they have instead of introducing a new type.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I dunno how likely a new type is.


Fixing the ones we already have should be top on the list over a new type. Like you said, we need more ice pokemon and some ice type moves that are exclusive to ice types. So that water pokemon won't be able to hoard them.


----------



## Sora

I sorta like the idea of minorities in the pokemon world. Like a small number of ice so you know only experienced trainers will use them. My only concern is how much other types are growing in comparison. Steel needs some new contenders for sure IMO.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Steel has a pretty decent amount compared to ice. I personally don't like the idea of minorities outside of dragon pokemon.

Dragon pokemon were meant to be rare and elusive. Yet the further generations were get into, the easier they are to get.


We need it to be harder to get dragon pokemon, and more variety for types lacking.


----------



## Hamusuta

I really don't want a new type. It will ruin everything, because I'm telling you now. If Nintendo DO release a new type, they will change loads of past generations types and **** everything up. So I'm not rooting for a new type, infact I'm against it completely.


----------



## Juicebox

I want the pseudo to not be dragon this time. As time goes on, it's starting to get old. I want them to play with some type combinations so that this pseudo isn't stuck being compared to one another.

I also want a dragon to appear somewhat early in the game.


----------



## Hamusuta

Juicebox said:


> I want the pseudo to not be dragon this time. As time goes on, it's starting to get old. I want them to play with some type combinations so that this pseudo isn't stuck being compared to one another.
> 
> I also want a dragon to appear somewhat early in the game.



I acutally agree with the last part,
I LOVE dragon types, they're so cool, but the problem is they are always near the end of game. Maybe Nintendo could put a dragon type... lets say where Pinwheel forest was in Pokemon B&W. Around that sort of time and I'll be happy.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Hamusuta said:


> I acutally agree with the last part,
> I LOVE dragon types, they're so cool, but the problem is they are always near the end of game. Maybe Nintendo could put a dragon type... lets say where Pinwheel forest was in Pokemon B&W. Around that sort of time and I'll be happy.



I think the problem with putting a dragon Pokemon so near the beginning of the game would be that they can actually get pretty strong so it would make it kinda easy (not that Pokemon isn't already easy anyways..)

But I wouldn't mind that either.

I wish there was more Fire types(there's a good amount but it's not enough cuz I'm greedy). They are my favorite and I love them all.


----------



## Hamusuta

Lovemcqueen said:


> I think the problem with putting a dragon Pokemon so near the beginning of the game would be that they can actually get pretty strong so it would make it kinda easy (not that Pokemon isn't already easy anyways..)
> 
> But I wouldn't mind that either.
> 
> I wish there was more Fire types(there's a good amount but it's not enough cuz I'm greedy). They are my favorite and I love them all.



True and true. I never pick the fire type starters for some reason. Because I'm a complete weirdo and pick out the odd one from starters.
I pick a boy starter, and a girl starter, and then i have the other one. So for Gen 6 Chespin is the boy one, Fennekin is the girl one, so I'm picking my baby Froakie <333


----------



## Juicebox

I still haven't decided on my starter 100% because I want to see the evolutions. But I'm probably going with Chespin because my friends are all going to pick Fennekin, so I'll be able to trade for one really easily. However, I may end up ditching my starter unless I fall in love with it, because grass types are my favorites, and there may end up being far better choices.


----------



## Hamusuta

Juicebox said:


> I still haven't decided on my starter 100% because I want to see the evolutions. But I'm probably going with Chespin because my friends are all going to pick Fennekin, so I'll be able to trade for one really easily. However, I may end up ditching my starter unless I fall in love with it, because grass types are my favorites, and there may end up being far better choices.



I never ditch my starter, even if i absolutely hate what it looks like *COUGH* SERPERIOR *COUGH*


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> I really don't want a new type. It will ruin everything, because I'm telling you now. If Nintendo DO release a new type, they will change loads of past generations types and **** everything up. So I'm not rooting for a new type, infact I'm against it completely.



How is this a bad thing?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Throwing in a new type would mess with the typing pool.
But it wouldn't downright ruin it. Putting in a new type would only put a few pokemon of that type into the game.

So it's not like there would be 15+ completely new pokemon with that new type. It'd be more like 2-5. if that.

Though I'm not for a new type, I'd like for more variations on the types we have.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> Throwing in a new type would mess with the typing pool.
> But it wouldn't downright ruin it. Putting in a new type would only put a few pokemon of that type into the game.
> 
> So it's not like there would be 15+ completely new pokemon with that new type. It'd be more like 2-5. if that.
> 
> Though I'm not for a new type, I'd like for more variations on the types we have.



Agreed. 153 type combinations because order is unimportant, and we're currently at 108 combinations.

I can pretty much guarantee we won't have a Ghost/Normal or a Fire/Water type.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> Agreed. 153 type combinations because order is unimportant, and we're currently at 108 combinations.
> 
> I can pretty much guarantee we won't have a Ghost/Normal or a Fire/Water type.



I wouldn't rule out fire/water. They can work with that and still make it work.
Ghost and Normal wouldn't though. Can't see that.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> I wouldn't rule out fire/water. They can work with that and still make it work.
> Ghost and Normal wouldn't though. Can't see that.



How would fire/water work then?


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> How would fire/water work then?



well to be fair, scald was introduced in BW which is a water type move but can leave the opponent with a burn, so is possible

it'd work exactly like every other type combo?


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> How would fire/water work then?



Off the top of my head I don't know. But Slowpoke/Bro/King are all water pokemon and can use fire type moves.

I guess they could work in some sort of pokemon that vents heat to propel itself in the water. It could learn scald naturally since that is a water move that inflicts burn. Naturally it would have a strong advantage over a number of things, but at the same time have a disadvantage.
Grass pokemon would have to watch out for any fire type moves, but grass attacks would deal standard damage since the water's super effective would tone down the fire's resistance.


----------



## BellGreen

Prof Gallows said:


> Off the top of my head I don't know. But Slowpoke/Bro/King are all water pokemon and can use fire type moves.
> 
> I guess they could work in some sort of pokemon that vents heat to propel itself in the water. It could learn scald naturally since that is a water move that inflicts burn. Naturally it would have a strong advantage over a number of things, but at the same time have a disadvantage.
> Grass pokemon would have to watch out for any fire type moves, but grass attacks would deal standard damage since the water's super effective would tone down the fire's resistance.


Water/fire seems interesting. It could be like BubbleBeam only sending scalding hot water. I'm guessing a good move for that would be called BubbleBurst.


----------



## Prof Gallows

BellBringerGreen said:


> Water/fire seems interesting. It could be like BubbleBeam only sending scalding hot water. I'm guessing a good move for that would be called BubbleBurst.



Well.. more along the lines of it being able to use water and fire type moves. There could be a steam move that raises your evasiveness, but it would still be able to use flamethrower and such.


----------



## BellGreen

Prof Gallows said:


> Well.. more along the lines of it being able to use water and fire type moves. There could be a steam move that raises your evasiveness, but it would still be able to use flamethrower and such.



I think there should be more Pokemon that can change form, like Meloetta or Shaymin. Those 2 Pokemon had interesting plots in the anime and one of the movies.


----------



## oath2order

Other than Normal/Ghost being impossible, what other impossible type combos are there?


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> Other than Normal/Ghost being impossible, what other impossible type combos are there?



That's probably it. The only thing that makes that impossible is the fact that ghost type makes it immune to practically any sort of direct physical attack. I just can't really factor in how that could work with it being typed with normal as well. Would it allow it to be hit with normal/fighting moves and make them not very effective, or would it keep with the ghost rules and make it immune?

I guess it depends on it's base type, right? If it was Normal/Ghost, it would be able to be hit my those moves, but if it were Ghost/Normal, it wouldn't. or.. gah. No more.

That's it really. I could go on about steel and poison, but that's only one sided.


----------



## Juicebox

I imagine the water/fire would be a legendary. I don't have any specific evidence, it just sounds like it would be the balance of nature or something. A typing with so much potential for a backstory should be used on something with legendary status.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I wasn't expecting anything spectacular out of it.

The way I worded it I tried to make it as common sounding as I could. It's just a pokemon that uses stored up heat to navigate underwater. =p

Legendary pokemon deserve to be legendary, but they don't deserve to hold exlusive type matchups. I'd just be really disappointed if something like a water/fire pokemon ended up being a legendary. I don't like using them in my team, they're overpowered.

I was also pretty interested in a steel/poison, as I'd mentioned before a few times. lol


----------



## oath2order

Steel and poison...meh.


----------



## Jake

Steel/Poison would be intereting


tbh I want ice/grass (i know there's snover but something better)


ice/fire could work and would be pretty cool


pretty much ice/anything is good

ice/electric, ice/psychic (eww Jynx)


----------



## Sporge27

Juicebox said:


> I imagine the water/fire would be a legendary. I don't have any specific evidence, it just sounds like it would be the balance of nature or something. A typing with so much potential for a backstory should be used on something with legendary status.



Fire and water could also be like one of those worms from the volcano vents...


----------



## Sora

oath2order said:


> How would fire/water work then?


A giant orange whale who spits out lava. Done.


----------



## Hamusuta

Sora said:


> A giant orange whale who spits out lava. Done.



Lmao xD

But seriously, I can actually see Nintendo putting in more type combinations that haven't been used yet. LIKE fire/ice or grass/dragon(has that been used yet?)


----------



## Prof Gallows

Grass/Dragon or Dragon/Grass hasn't been used yet. I'd like for them to reserve that for a legendary, honestly. I know lately we've had a lot of legendary grass pokemon, but I still feel another wouldn't hurt.

and no more whales. Lava or no, Wailmer is the only absurdly large pokemon we need. XD

And steel/poison would be awesome, Oath. >=/
It could be like, based on mercury or something. STOP SUPPRESSING MY CREATIVE FLOW GOSH


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> Grass/Dragon or Dragon/Grass hasn't been used yet. I'd like for them to reserve that for a legendary, honestly. I know lately we've had a lot of legendary grass pokemon, but I still feel another wouldn't hurt.
> 
> and no more whales. Lava or no, Wailmer is the only absurdly large pokemon we need. XD
> 
> And steel/poison would be awesome, Oath. >=/
> It could be like, based on mercury or something. STOP SUPPRESSING MY CREATIVE FLOW GOSH



Wailord*


----------



## Prof Gallows

yeah, both of them.

Either way. Gen 6 I'm having high hopes for. If it ends up turning into another gen 5, then.. I honestly think I'll give up on Pokemon after that.
That's saying something, especially from me. But if they don't give us anything good to go with the 3D stuff, I just don't know.


----------



## Hamusuta

Prof Gallows said:


> yeah, both of them.
> 
> Either way. Gen 6 I'm having high hopes for. If it ends up turning into another gen 5, then.. I honestly think I'll give up on Pokemon after that.
> That's saying something, especially from me. But if they don't give us anything good to go with the 3D stuff, I just don't know.



I dont think we'll be having another Gen 5... because Nintendo got loads of negative feedback from it. They're probably working hard for more original and creative ideas and names, instead of rushing into it like they did with Unova.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I think that gen 5 was rushed from the get go. They wanted to churn out a new gen because development for the 3DS game was slated for years away. I bet that they had already started working on gen 6 when they started working on gen 5.

I hope they're working hard. Gen 5 was bad. I normally give Pokemon games slack, but no. Gen 5 was downright bad.


----------



## Sora

Prof Gallows said:


> I think that gen 5 was rushed from the get go. They wanted to churn out a new gen because development for the 3DS game was slated for years away. I bet that they had already started working on gen 6 when they started working on gen 5.
> 
> I hope they're working hard. Gen 5 was bad. I normally give Pokemon games slack, but no. Gen 5 was downright bad.



Anyone who played it could tell it was going down hill once they fought the first gym, AKA the easiest gym to ever be concieved.


----------



## oath2order

Sora said:


> Anyone who played it could tell it was going down hill once they fought the first gym, AKA the easiest gym to ever be concieved.



To be honest, it had a good concept, it just wasn't done correctly.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> To be honest, it had a good concept, it just wasn't done correctly.



It was rushed. The idea of it is pretty good. The bad guy team, the overall plot, was pretty nice.

Everything else was bad.


----------



## Hamusuta

Prof Gallows said:


> It was rushed. The idea of it is pretty good. The bad guy team, the overall plot, was pretty nice.
> 
> Everything else was bad.



EXCEPT FROM MINCCINO, SHE WAS AMAZING.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Prof Gallows said:


> I think that gen 5 was rushed from the get go. They wanted to churn out a new gen because development for the 3DS game was slated for years away. I bet that they had already started working on gen 6 when they started working on gen 5.
> 
> I hope they're working hard. Gen 5 was bad. I normally give Pokemon games slack, but no. Gen 5 was downright bad.



What's wrong with Gen 5?


._.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Using one pokemon as an example doesn't help it's case any. lol

Gen 5 was boring. Most of the pokemon were boring, the adventure was quick, and the region itself was even boring.

The generation in a whole was bad to me. But what gets me is B/W2. The whole time I played it I felt like I was having my hand held. Pretty much every NPC I talked to gave me an item that normally I wouldn't get until later on.

It had some moments where some pokemon and some events that were nice. But overall, could have been much, much better. Hopefully Gen 6 will make up for it.


----------



## Juicebox

*Sigh* I'm once again in the majority who loved gen 5. Although I agree that there were problems that I hope they fixed (pacing issues, higher difficulty), but overall, I enjoyed gen 5 way more than I did gen 4. I enjoyed the more complex Pokemon designs, and I like that for the first time, we had an actual storyline. Along with that, there wasn't a crappy third version (the sequels were pretty average, but still way better than a stupid third version). The region itself left a lot to be desired, I'll give you that. But this also probably had the best music in any generation, and I enjoyed the characters.

Different strokes, I suppose.

That being said, I'd prefer every generation to have its own unique niche, so I try not to compare to past generations. Gen 6 already seems to be pretty different from the other games. I hope they mix it up.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I do give gen 5 it's uniquity, and like I said, there are certain parts and pokemon that I do like a whole lot.

I dunno what it is that I can't stand though. =/

so I'll focus on what I liked about it. 
I liked that they are still putting in darker things; the rumors in Lacunosa about a pokemon that comes and eats people and pokemon at night, Chandlure stealing peoples souls to use for fuel. I really miss things like that, that they used to have pretty commonly in the older games.
Bridge Village is one of my favorite places. I really like how they focused on being able to change the background music through interacting with NPCs.
The strange house. I've always loved the ghost houses in the previous games, and this one didn't disappoint.
Sigilyph, the Solosis line, and the Deerling line are possibly the most unique, amazing ideas I think that came out of gen 5 pokemon wise.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Prof Gallows said:


> I do give gen 5 it's uniquity, and like I said, there are certain parts and pokemon that I do like a whole lot.
> 
> I dunno what it is that I can't stand though. =/
> 
> so I'll focus on what I liked about it.
> I liked that they are still putting in darker things; the rumors in Lacunosa about a pokemon that comes and eats people and pokemon at night, Chandlure stealing peoples souls to use for fuel. I really miss things like that, that they used to have pretty commonly in the older games.
> Bridge Village is one of my favorite places. I really like how they focused on being able to change the background music through interacting with NPCs.
> The strange house. I've always loved the ghost houses in the previous games, and this one didn't disappoint.
> Sigilyph, the Solosis line, and the Deerling line are possibly the most unique, amazing ideas I think that came out of gen 5 pokemon wise.



Oh you like Sigilyph? Forget about my earlier post then .-.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I acknowledged your post by saying one good pokemon doesn't help the case. XD


But yeah, there are good parts. I give it more heat than it deserves.
It's going to be tough waiting for information to come out. Starting to see how some of the AC fans felt when there wasn't any information floating around. lol


----------



## Juicebox

Prof Gallows said:


> I acknowledged your post by saying one good pokemon doesn't help the case. XD
> 
> 
> But yeah, there are good parts. I give it more heat than it deserves.
> It's going to be tough waiting for information to come out. Starting to see how some of the AC fans felt when there wasn't any information floating around. lol



I like how Pokemon tends to do pre-release though. CoroCoro is nice because it gives a little info every month, even if it's small. Still, it sucks waiting every month XD. Especially when the people who leak CoroCoro are always such teases. They leak like half of a page a day and just drag out the anticipation.


----------



## Sora

I say we make a pokemon game with only Deerling. That would make me happy! Sorry I know this isnt a question thread, but did B2/W2 have it such that you couldn't use legendaries online? Im just asking because I have always hated the idea of trainers being able to catch legendaries. I feel like it often makes everyone's pokemon team exactly the same.


----------



## SockHead

Gen 5 wasn't bad in my opinion but I understand why you didn't like it. I'll agree it did seem a bit rushed at times, and the story wasn't great.. But when was a Pokemon story ever great? If anything Gen 3 had the best story and to me it still wasn't very memorable. 

On the note of Gen 5, if they had just released the sequel would you like Gen 5 any better? I agree with you that B/W1 had some boring moments, but I think they fixed it with the sequel.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

My random thoughts on all 6 gens starter pokemon

Best Fire type: Charmander
Worst Fire type Tepig close between this and Torchic

Best Water type: Totodile/Squirtle (Piplups final evolution is also pretty cool!)
Worst Water type: I'm really not liking Froakie. but for now, Oshawott 

Best Grass type: Easy. Treecko
Worst grass type: Chikorita.

Chespin: I'm having high hopes this one!
Fennekin: Not liking it seems way to feminine. That's the problem most first stage pokemon look like a girl yet their final stage is some tranny man beast. EX: Piplup, Torchic, Cyndaquil. The only start that pulled off the "girl look" from stage 1-3 was Bayleaf.
Froakie: Looks good awful. Haven't had a cool looking first stage water starter since gen 2.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> My random thoughts on all 6 gens starter pokemon
> 
> Best Fire type: Charmander
> Worst Fire type Tepig close between this and Torchic
> 
> Best Water type: Totodile/Squirtle (Piplups final evolution is also pretty cool!)
> Worst Water type: I'm really not liking Froakie. but for now, Oshawott
> 
> Best Grass type: Easy. Treecko
> Worst grass type: Chikorita.
> 
> Chespin: I'm having high hopes this one!
> Fennekin: Not liking it seems way to feminine. That's the problem most first stage pokemon look like a girl yet their final stage is some tranny man beast. EX: Piplup, Torchic, Cyndaquil. The only start that pulled off the "girl look" from stage 1-3 was Bayleaf.
> Froakie: Looks good awful. Haven't had a cool looking first stage water starter since gen 2.



I understand you want a macho looking well balanced starting poke. You seem to be the type of guy who'd like a poke-pal to reflect your own macho-ness (and that's a good thing! You shouldn't stick manly men with wussy pink pokes). 
Stick ME with the feminie equally as well balanced pokes. I'm a lady. I'd like some ladylike pokemon to reflect me, and kick some @#$% in the process too.
Just nod your head, go "mmmmm ohhh" while rubbing your chin. Take into consideration.... well. Players like me. 
I'm gonna rock Fennekin so you don't have to. 






_p.s. I want more cute pokemon that have balanced stats!!!! Blissey and Milotic are two great examples. ShhhH!!! Lord I know I'm going to get so much hate for writing this._


----------



## Sora

Garrett x50 cal said:


> My random thoughts on all 6 gens starter pokemon
> 
> Best Fire type: Charmander
> Worst Fire type Tepig close between this and Torchic
> 
> Best Water type: Totodile/Squirtle (Piplups final evolution is also pretty cool!)
> Worst Water type: I'm really not liking Froakie. but for now, Oshawott
> 
> Best Grass type: Easy. Treecko
> Worst grass type: Chikorita.
> 
> Chespin: I'm having high hopes this one!
> Fennekin: Not liking it seems way to feminine. That's the problem most first stage pokemon look like a girl yet their final stage is some tranny man beast. EX: Piplup, Torchic, Cyndaquil. The only start that pulled off the "girl look" from stage 1-3 was Bayleaf.
> Froakie: Looks good awful. Haven't had a cool looking first stage water starter since gen 2.



I have to correct you on best grass, its Turtwig for sure.


----------



## Treasu(red)

My best friend's got a treecko that's really tough to 1-hit-KO with just about any build of any thing unless it's in OU. But I'm partial to turtwig b/c ev trained torterra and equipped with earthquake. Haha. Hold onto yo 'nads boys. 
Urgh I had chikorita and haaaaaaated it <:[ 
It was so cute but so worthless too. Slot 6 in my party always until dumped.


----------



## YanoShigun

I don't HATE Gen. 5, but I just didn't get the same feeling that I get when I play other Pokemon games. 

Their goal was to create a fresh, new game with Black and White. However, I was a bit disappointed with what it turned out to be. A lot of the Pokemon are rushed, uninspired, and downright forgettable. The storyline was great conceptually, but wasn't executed correctly. They tried a bunch of new things like indoor 3D, detailed areas like Castelia, animated battles, and different camera angles. Due to the DS's hardware limitations, this ultimately made the game look a bit sloppy to me. I think they should have waited for the 3DS to make a game that was was completely "new" like that, instead of doing it on an aging console that already had five main Pokemon games released for it. The game overall felt too easy, and I got bored a lot. I wish there was a bit more challenge to it. Same goes for B2/W2. Sequels was a pretty bad idea too, B2/W2 are my least favorite games. It's nice that they continued the storyline and all, but I didn't like the story in the first place, so meh. I guess Gen. 5 is okay in terms of music/sound.

HeartGold/SoulSilver is my favorite by the way.


----------



## Juicebox

Sign me up for the cute Pokemon! As much as I admire giant beastly Pokemon, my heart shall always be with the little cuties with average stats. If they can manage to balance the cute with the cool (and throw some weird ones into the mix, because lets face it, everybody needs a weirdo) then this generation will be just fine.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I kinda like all the starters. I never had a problem with any of them. Except for Gen 5, I mean I like them but...Snivy's evolution (Servine?) is just a bigger Snivy, and Tepig evolves into another fire/fight type, which really needs to stop, and Oshawott starts off cute, then cool, and then becomes a monster.

Regardless, they are still kinda cool and I woudn't say they were failures as starter Pokemon.

Chespin, is kinda cool..
Fennekin is cute (is Fire type also, so gets automatic 50 bonus points) but also that red tuft of fur in his ears is kinda gross 
and Froakie is really cute but I'm afraid when it evolves it's going to become something like Seismotoad.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Sora said:


> I have to correct you on best grass, its Turtwig for sure.



I love turtwig! But Treecho is the coolest looking in my opinion. 

@Tresu(red) My favorite pokemon has to be Mareep most likely xD It's just I hate when a feminine looking pokemon evolves into a macho looking one. I have no problem with girly pokemon as long as they stay that way. haha


----------



## Stevey Queen

I have a question about B/W 2. Can you rebattle Gym Leaders and does the VS. Seeker return?


----------



## oath2order

*Favorite Fire: *Cyndaquil
*Favorite Grass: *Turtwig
*Favorite Water: *Mudkip. Because I herd u liek them


----------



## Prof Gallows

Lovemcqueen said:


> I have a question about B/W 2. Can you rebattle Gym Leaders and does the VS. Seeker return?



No, you can't rematch them. And no, the VS Seeker didn't return.


----------



## BellGreen

When I get this and beat it, I'll train my Pokemon really hard. I really wanted to compete in a video game tournament, and so far, X and Y is my best chance. I would have gotten B/W2 but...


----------



## Prof Gallows

*Pokemon General Thread*

Figured one thread would be easier than multiple ones.
So yeah, anything Pokemon related goes here.


----------



## AndyB

Been playing a lot of Pokemon lately. Namely Emerald and Crystal.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Today I moved pokes from sapphire to platinum, moved the combined group to White 2, then moved all my good pokes from Black to White 2. I moved about 35 pokemon, 10 of which had been stuck on sapphire for a long time. I feel like I've had a family reunion.
I really want to battle now!!!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Treasu(red) said:


> Today I moved pokes from sapphire to platinum, moved the combined group to White 2, then moved all my good pokes from Black to White 2. I moved about 35 pokemon, 10 of which had been stuck on sapphire for a long time. I feel like I've had a family reunion.
> I really want to battle now!!!



I just did this earlier this morning. lol
There are still some I need to bring over from Sapphire though. But I brought over around ten so far.


----------



## oath2order

I think I'm just going to have a brand new start in X and Y.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> I think I'm just going to have a brand new start in X and Y.



What do you mean?
because I'm not sure if we'll be able to carry over our past generation pokemon to gen 6. Unless there is some sort of way to connect normal DS games to 3DS games.


----------



## VillageDweller

oath2order said:


> I think I'm just going to have a brand new start in X and Y.



Same. (Although it's not like I didn't do this in all the other games)


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> What do you mean?
> because I'm not sure if we'll be able to carry over our past generation pokemon to gen 6. Unless there is some sort of way to connect normal DS games to 3DS games.



What I meant was I wasn't going to import any old Pokemon. I assumed we would be able to import from Gen V to Gen VI, not even thinking that we might not be able to.


----------



## Hamusuta

Garrett x50 cal said:


> My random thoughts on all 6 gens starter pokemon
> 
> Best Fire type: Charmander
> Worst Fire type Tepig close between this and Torchic
> 
> Best Water type: Totodile/Squirtle (Piplups final evolution is also pretty cool!)
> Worst Water type: I'm really not liking Froakie. but for now, Oshawott
> 
> Best Grass type: Easy. Treecko
> Worst grass type: Chikorita.
> 
> Chespin: I'm having high hopes this one!
> Fennekin: Not liking it seems way to feminine. That's the problem most first stage pokemon look like a girl yet their final stage is some tranny man beast. EX: Piplup, Torchic, Cyndaquil. The only start that pulled off the "girl look" from stage 1-3 was Bayleaf.
> Froakie: Looks good awful. Haven't had a cool looking first stage water starter since gen 2.









'scuse me?


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> What I meant was I wasn't going to import any old Pokemon. I assumed we would be able to import from Gen V to Gen VI, not even thinking that we might not be able to.



Oh alright. If we can't I'll have to deal. I've kept a Slowking in all of my games, same one, since Sapphire. I caught him as a Slowpoke on that game, evolved him to Slowking on Diamond, and sent him over to Black. He's on my White 2 currently.


----------



## Sora

I need a Ralts in this game! C'mon Gamefreak! Give me it! 
Seriously there has been no simple way to get Ralts in the past 2 gens excepting Platinum.
Idc if Gardeviour isn't the best Psycic type, I just love her too much to not have her in every game. (If your'e wondering, I always turn the males into Gallade because... you know)


----------



## Hey Listen!

I'm going to miss the over head feel that I love in Pokemon.  It was pretty much perfected in soulsilver.  That's why B/W left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Hamusuta

Honestly, I want there to be a REALLY CUTE pokemon thats really strong, that ISN'T a legendary. Like an insanely strong Cincinno or something. Because i always have the cute ones on my team but none of them are strong xD I know your all probably thinking 'Well why dont you just get a strong pokemon duhhhh'
Because they aren't cute enough k?


----------



## Hamusuta

Hey said:


> I'm going to miss the over head feel that I love in Pokemon.  It was pretty much perfected in soulsilver.  That's why B/W left a bad taste in my mouth.



B+W left a bad taste in my mouth.
B+W2 made me have to go and get dental surgery on my mouth because it was that bad.

^lmao dental surgery in the mouth k that makes sense


----------



## monochrome

pokemon x & y actually looks like it could be good. it looks legit.

though b&w was a bomb for me--and i didnt even bother with b&w2 because b&w was such a bomb...not a unsuccessful venture for nintendo's wallets though of course...


----------



## Officer Berri

Am I the only one who played Black and enjoyed it? |: I didn't think it was a 'bomb' at all. It was just the same as every other game in the series I've played.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Officer Berri said:


> Am I the only one who played Black and enjoyed it? |: I didn't think it was a 'bomb' at all. It was just the same as every other game in the series I've played.



It was a different approach, and a lot of people didn't seem to enjoy what they did with it.
The games aren't unplayable. They have fun moments.
If you're getting into gameplay, then yeah, it's exactly the same as any other pokemon game.

But how you went about your adventure was different, like every game. I think the problem was the jump from HG/SS to a new gen. Which was like skipping three generations.


----------



## Juicebox

Officer Berri said:


> Am I the only one who played Black and enjoyed it? |: I didn't think it was a 'bomb' at all. It was just the same as every other game in the series I've played.



I loved Black/White because they were different. It's probably my second favorite generation behind gen 3. Most people on the Pokemon forums enjoyed them as well, so you're not alone. The majority of people on this website just happened to dislike the games, which I don't mind, because they have been very respectful with their dislike.

So you're not alone at all.


----------



## BellGreen

I loved White but Unova wasnt as exciting and gripping as the past


----------



## oath2order

BellBringerGreen said:


> I loved White but Unova wasnt as exciting and gripping as the past



That's a good way of putting it. It wasn't as gripping as others. Except the gyms. The gyms were good.


----------



## VillageDweller

Here's a bunch of rumours I've found.

•Main characters are Jean and Jane; names are non-customizable
 •Trainer now appears in the bottom screen during battle, with a speech bubble interface holding the trainer commands inside
 •Trainers now have their own leveling system that affects how in-game NPCs react to you and grants various bonuses such as increasing capture rate and the rarity of Pok?mon encountered
 •A new key item called the Whistle can be used once per battle with differing effects, such as waking up a Pok?mon or snapping it out of confusion.
 •A bond level replaces the happiness meter from past games; higher bond levels grant bonuses such as experience or stat gain for Pok?mon
 •Bond level bonuses and the whistle feature can be turned off in PvP matches for the benefit of competitive play
 •A new item called the Bond-EYE that resembles a pair of sunglasses allows players to view the nature of wild Pok?mon and their capture rate
 •The Bond-EYE also allows players to see visual avatars of other players and send them messages or trade and battle requests; this feature, akin to the Miiverse function in Nintendo Land, will be the first of its kind on the 3DS
 •Wireless co-op is now possible, with one player being the leader and the other aiding in battle
 •Players not able to play cooperatively will be allowed to request aid from NPC trainers in their adventures via a juice bar located in every town
 •The Pok?Dex resembles a tablet with a 3D display that allows players to view Pok?mon models, read full paragraph descriptions of them, hear their cries, view their locations, compare their sizes and weights with others, and read comments made by other trainers around the world about them
 •Excess money can be stored in banks that grant interest and special gifts upon depositing certain amounts
 •Using a special wris****ch device, players can travel 30 years into the past which features different characters, younger versions of current characters, different layouts, and different wild Pok?mon
 •The rival faction is Team Gear whose members wear purple bodysuits with black clock hands on them; they mess with events in the past that affect the present
 •In one part of the game, you must catch a Munchlax in the past to clear the road of a Snorlax in the future, suggesting that past generations of Pok?mon will be available from the start
 •The professor is Professor Bristle and the rival is Ricki, a magazine writer who documents the strange events occurring in the past
 •The new generation consists of 99 new Pok?mon, many of them baby Pok?mon (something Leviathyn writer Ray G. doesn’t want to see) and new evolutions of current Pok?mon
 •Sylveon is a Normal Pok?mon that evolves based on the new bond level; it is the only new Eeveelution
 •There will be a total of six legendary Pok?mon that include Xerneas (Psychic/Rock) and Yveltal (Ghost/Flying) along with four black and white Pok?mon based on card suits: a cobra with a heart-shaped hood and tail, a tiger with diamond patterns, a t-rex with spade-shaped eyes, and a peacock with a club-shaped tail
 •Most of the brand new Pok?mon will be new type combinations such as Fire/Ice and Dark/Electric (something Leviathyn writer Ray G. does want to see)
 •The types of the final evolutions of the starter Pok?mon will be Grass/Flying, Fire/Psychic, and Water

I mean loads of them seem stupid to me but you can read them.
"non-customisable names", "grass/flying, fire/psychic and water" <--- wth no.


----------



## Jake

Using a special wris****ch device, players can travel 30 years into the past which features different characters, younger versions of current characters, different layouts, and different wild Pok?mon

**** sounds cool

Team gear sounds **** though

Grass/Flying will be interesting, i called the fire one to be psychic tho

fire/ice sounds cool

psychic/rock ehh would've preferred grass instead, ghost flying is cool - those other 4 legends are weird tho except the peacock


still only rumors but they are pretty neat


----------



## Dustbunnii

I can definitely see Fennekin being a fire/psychic type, but I'm sort of feeling like Froakie will be a water/fighting or something...
as for Chespin, I can't see grass/flying..... I can hardly tell what animal is resembles :I I know a lot of art for the final evolutions have it looking like a mole, but based on it's name (which seems to be referencing hedgehogs or other similar animals looking at Bulbapedia) I feel like it'll be a grass/ground. We'll see~

As for the rumor that there will be some time traveling going on.... that sounds pretty cool. 

Hopefully the game itself will be just as cool as some of these rumors :I


----------



## Rover AC

Dustbunnii said:


> As for the rumor that there will be some time traveling going on.... that sounds pretty cool.



Speaking of travelling, you get a pair of neat roller-skates instead of bike-cycles. I think that's a nice change. I hope the skates don't come with their pre-recorded theme music because I found that irritating. Especially when you where in a dramatic situation and you needed to get somewhere fast, all of a sudden there would be a "_*ring ring* *clap clap* Doo doo doo doo de doo da da da da da do do do de do_". It ruined the moment xD


----------



## Juicebox

Rover AC said:


> Speaking of travelling, you get a pair of neat roller-skates instead of bike-cycles. I think that's a nice change. I hope the skates don't come with their pre-recorded theme music because I found that irritating. Especially when you where in a dramatic situation and you needed to get somewhere fast, all of a sudden there would be a "_*ring ring* *clap clap* Doo doo doo doo de doo da da da da da do do do de do_". It ruined the moment xD



Omg. You're so right. I loved how you literally spelled out the music. That probably made my day.



And as much as I'd like to see time-traveling, I'm not so sure it would happen. If the games are truly going with a DNA/axis theme, time travel seems slightly out of place. Plus, Celebi is already the time travel Pokemon, and Dialga is the Pokemon who created time, so I think we already have time Pokemon covered, and it would be odd to put either of those Pokemon in the game. IDK about the rest of the rumors. These rumor lists come out so often that I hardly even care about them.


----------



## oath2order

Names non customizable? Yeah right. I doubt that.

I'm amused about how you can't say "wrist watch" as one word. It got censored out XD


----------



## Sora

Excuse me! No starter is allowed to take my precious Tropius' type. Chespin better stay far away from flying.


----------



## Blackbeltnick95

Just pre-ordered Pokemon Y a few days ago .


----------



## Juicebox

Sora said:


> Excuse me! No starter is allowed to take my precious Tropius' type. Chespin better stay far away from flying.



But... Jumpluff and Sky Shamin.

Joking aside, I agree. Plus, it makes no apparent sense for it to be flying. If anything, it will be ground.


----------



## VillageDweller

Juicebox said:


> But... Jumpluff and Sky Shamin.
> 
> Joking aside, I agree. Plus, it makes no apparent sense for it to be flying. If anything, it will be ground.



Hopefully.

And yeah time travelling seems a bit out there IMO.


----------



## Sora

Juicebox said:


> But... Jumpluff and Sky Shamin.
> 
> Joking aside, I agree. Plus, it makes no apparent sense for it to be flying. If anything, it will be ground.



Yeah I suspect ground but a slight chance at rock, who knows? Lol also that 6 legendaries thing couldn't be more fake. But the card four actually would be sorta neat in a Pokemon Ranger game though.


----------



## Hamusuta

Maybe its leaf hood will turn into a massive leaf parrachute.
A giant chipmunk with a leaf parachute. <- legit.


----------



## VillageDweller

Hamusuta said:


> Maybe its leaf hood will turn into a massive leaf parrachute.
> A giant chipmunk with a leaf parachute. <- legit.



Plot twist, it is a flying type. Under it's leaf hood is a fan which it turns to propel into the sky.


----------



## Juicebox

VillageDweller said:


> Plot twist, it is a flying type. Under it's leaf hood is a fan which it turns to propel into the sky.



Bigger plot twist, it's actually a fire type. It's final stage makes the fan overheat and it catches on fire.

All joking aside, how cool would that be? Chespin becomes Grass/fire, Fennekin becomes Fire/water, and Froakie becomes Grass/water. I would approve that even if it came out of nowhere. 

I base this speculation off of nothing.


----------



## Prof Gallows

All of those rumors originated from /vp/.

None of them are true. The news sites copypasta'd it, regardless of them knowing it was all fake.


----------



## Hamusuta

Awww i thought we were on to something then


----------



## YanoShigun

Those darn vippers.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Though I was part of the rumor making process, I didn't think people would end up taking it seriously.

I mean, read the whole list. That stuff is downright ridiculous. lol


We'll get some legit info soon.


----------



## YanoShigun

Some things did seem out of place, that's why I didn't want to comment about it.


----------



## Hamusuta

To be honest (changing the subject here lmao) i dont care what type Sylveon is, as long as its not a new type. If there is a new type... i dunno, pokemon just wont feel the same any more.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oh my..

are we STILL on the sylveon stuff?

All this fighting over something that probably nobody is going to end up using in their team. With all of the other speculation you could be doing over the region, pokemon ideas, new items, gym leader types, elite four, champion, STORY.
Really. =/


----------



## Stevey Queen

Speaking of gym leaders ^^ what do you think the final gym leader's type should be? Let's try guessing something that hasn't already been used. So no dragon, water, ground or electric (i think that's all)

This is actually kind of a tough one. I'm gonna go with dark. I don't think there has been a dark gym leader yet so having a dark type final gym would be interesting. Idk if it would be a challenge though.


----------



## Prof Gallows

There hasn't been a dark type gym yet.

As for it being final, I'm not really bothered which final gym leader has what type. I hope that the first gym is something different, like ice or electric.


----------



## Sora

Prof Gallows said:


> oh my..
> 
> are we STILL on the sylveon stuff?
> 
> All this fighting over something that probably nobody is going to end up using in their team. With all of the other speculation you could be doing over the region, pokemon ideas, new items, gym leader types, elite four, champion, STORY.
> Really. =/



As soon as they make a pokemon game with only eevees, I will get it.


----------



## BellGreen

I plan on getting an Eevee and a Chespin. And of course other Pokemon. It's funny because in HeartGold, Diamond, and the first time I played White, I always got one Pokemon and beat the game.


----------



## Prof Gallows

So I'm about to go through the Elite Four on White 2 with an all poison team. Working on getting those medals.


----------



## Treasu(red)

gallows has a point about the sylveon
Eevee was my favorite poke when I was 13 and the games came out.
But I can honestly say I've never had an eeveelution on my team. 
they all sort of suck .___.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Exactly. I would really enjoy to speculate about the game that doesn't involve eevee or it's evolutions.

What is something everyone would like to see environmentally? More rivers, waterfalls? Another desert? Swamps? A new snowy area? Volcanoes?

New gen generic bird and little critter starting area pokemon, what do you think they will be in this generation, or do you think they'll replace them?


----------



## BellGreen

Starting up Pokemon Global Link again. It's loading like a snail.


----------



## Thunder

One Pokemon away from completing my Unova Pokedex.

Shuckle, here I come.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Thunderstruck said:


> One Pokemon away from completing my Unova Pokedex.
> 
> Shuckle, here I come.



The rarest of rare pokemon.


----------



## AndyB

Thunderstruck said:


> One Pokemon away from completing my Unova Pokedex.
> 
> Shuckle, here I come.



Nice! Legit trading or just a second copy?


----------



## SockHead

Thunderstruck said:


> One Pokemon away from completing my Unova Pokedex.
> 
> Shuckle, here I come.



I've been meaning to do this. Maybe someday... _maybe_... _someday_...


----------



## Thunder

AndyB said:


> Nice! Legit trading or just a second copy?



I had to trade with my brothers to get some of the black 2 exclusives and Oshawott, some of them I ended up breeding, but the rest I caught on my own.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Hahaha. I've been playing pokemon since I was 13 and I have yet to ever complete the pokedex. I've always wondered what Prof Oak, Elm, Birch, Rowan and Juniper had as a reward. 

Can someone spoil it for me? I just don't have that dedication.


----------



## AndyB

It's a "certificate". I've completed it on Yellow and Silver.

And I guess in Pok?mon news, last week I caught 2 shinies in Crystal and Emerald.


----------



## YanoShigun

AndyB said:


> And I guess in Pok?mon news, last week I caught 2 shinies in Crystal and Emerald.


Nice! I've never shiny hunted, but I did find a shiny by chance once. I was playing my Japanese version of Pokemon Black and I had a Woobat. I was trying to train it up, so I went to the Dreamyard to beat up some Munna with my Woobat's ghost-type moves. As I battled through the Munna, I found a shiny one. And it was yellow and green colored and quite hard to miss. I caught it in a premier ball. 

As for me, I'm working on going through my games in order. I finished Platinum, working on HeartGold, then I have White and White 2 to complete.


----------



## oath2order

I have never gotten a shiny.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> Exactly. I would really enjoy to speculate about the game that doesn't involve eevee or it's evolutions.
> 
> What is something everyone would like to see environmentally? More rivers, waterfalls? Another desert? Swamps? A new snowy area? Volcanoes?
> 
> New gen generic bird and little critter starting area pokemon, what do you think they will be in this generation, or do you think they'll replace them?



They had a volcano in Ruby and Sapphire, but I would love to see a new one that you can explore the inside of.

I hated the swamps in Diamond and Pearl. I wouldn't mind more rivers IF you could just walk seamlessly from land to water and vice versa without having to constantly press A.

Of course we'll get the same starting area Pokemon.

I liked the Pacifidlog to Slateport route, where there were the rapids.


----------



## Thunder

Spoiler: Technically White 2 spoilers



I've gotten the shiny Dragonite from Benga, working on getting that Shiny Haxorus.


----------



## Prof Gallows

There was also a volcano in Red and Blue, and Gold and Silver etc. Cinnabar Island pretty much.
I actually liked the swamps.. lol. They could do with some improving though. Seamless walking/surfing, I dunno. Would be nice, but I don't see them doing it.

The rapids were nice, and the crazy amount of water routes in gen 3. I think that's why a lot of people like it so much, that and the pretty cool story.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> There was also a volcano in Red and Blue, and Gold and Silver etc. Cinnabar Island pretty much.
> I actually liked the swamps.. lol. They could do with some improving though. Seamless walking/surfing, I dunno. Would be nice, but I don't see them doing it.
> 
> The rapids were nice, and the crazy amount of water routes in gen 3. I think that's why a lot of people like it so much, that and the pretty cool story.



I thought people didn't like Gen 3 as much.

Yeah, there was Cinnabar, but there was actual lava in Gen 3.


----------



## YanoShigun

There was also lava in that mountain in White 2, but I think it was replaced with cool water in Black 2.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I want Eevee so I can get Sylveon!
I also want a Fennekin and the legend pokemon from X!


----------



## Treasu(red)

My best friend caught a purple wurmple once. Haha. He was so mad. Of all the shinies he could have found-- it was a wurmple.
I've only ever caught one! A blue staryu, which I gave to my friend b/c I knew he'd cherish it more than I would. haha


----------



## Treasu(red)

AndyB said:


> It's a "certificate". I've completed it on Yellow and Silver.
> 
> And I guess in Pok?mon news, last week I caught 2 shinies in Crystal and Emerald.



That's kinda lame! ^^;;

edit: The certificate thing is lame! Not that you caught shinies! Shinies are awesome! <:l sorry!!


----------



## Thunder

Treasu(red) said:


> That's kinda lame! ^^;;
> 
> edit: The certificate thing is lame! Not that you caught shinies! Shinies are awesome! <:l sorry!!





Spoiler: Something I touched upon in my other spoiler, but never quite explained



"After you have seen all the Pok?mon in the Unova Dex, you will receive a License. This item, when shown to the airport attendant in Mistralton City, takes you to the Nature Preserve, a place filled with wild Pok?mon. However, in the middle of this sanctuary is the rare Shiny Haxorus."


----------



## Sora

I've only ever caught one shiny, it was a Misdreavous. I never used it because I already had a good ghost type on my team.


----------



## Juicebox

For some reason, I can see the starting bird as a finch. I would want a finch because I like them in real life, and I generally like having the bird on my team.


----------



## Hamusuta

Prof Gallows said:


> oh my..
> 
> are we STILL on the sylveon stuff?
> 
> All this fighting over something that probably nobody is going to end up using in their team. With all of the other speculation you could be doing over the region, pokemon ideas, new items, gym leader types, elite four, champion, STORY.
> Really. =/



Well there has to be SOMETHING to talk about and sylveons the lateset info we know >_>


----------



## Juicebox

I've caught two natural shinies: an oddish and a camerupt. I evolved the oddish all the way up to a bellossom, but it ended up mysteriously vanishing from my PC. I think it could have been a side effect of my cloning, since my game had a whole bunch of weird effects after I started cloning.
I caught the camerupt on my emerald this summer, and I love the thing! It kind of sucks since its stats focus in sp. attack instead of attack, but it's still perfectly usable.

I'm bad and I've actioned replayed shinies, but I never used them. I mostly just did it as a novelty, because my friend lent me his action replay, and I thought, "why not catch a shiny mew?"


----------



## Hamusuta

HAPPY 17TH BIRTHDAY POKEMON!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rover AC

Hamusuta said:


> HAPPY 17TH BIRTHDAY POKEMON!!!!!!!!



~ We've been belting out the Poke-Rap for 17 years ~
Let's post an almighty Pokemon Meme in order to celebrate this moment...


----------



## Prof Gallows

Man. I can't believe it's been fifteen years since I've been playing Pokemon.
So guys. Do you remember when you first played Pokemon, and what game it was?
Mine was wayyyy back in October of 1998. My parents bought me Pokemon Red because I didn't have very many games for my gameboy, and it was new at the time. I completely fell in love with it. I was six at the time, so I didn't really pick up on it completely, but then I got my friend to get it and we found out about link cables. It was great.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> I thought people didn't like Gen 3 as much.
> 
> Yeah, there was Cinnabar, but there was actual lava in Gen 3.



For the current age group, gen 3 was their first game. Myself personally, didn't enjoy gen 3 more than 2, but that's just me. lol
But yeah, there was an actual volcano that had lava and all that good stuff. And a good bit of fire pokemon in the surrounding areas. Which Cinnabar lacked.



YanoShigun said:


> There was also lava in that mountain in White 2, but I think it was replaced with cool water in Black 2.



Yup. And also like in gen 3, the area outside also has fire pokemon.




Hamusuta said:


> Well there has to be SOMETHING to talk about and sylveons the lateset info we know >_>



"With all of the other speculation you could be doing over the region, pokemon ideas, new items, gym leader types, elite four, champion, STORY."
There is PLENTY to talk about. Just because none of it has been released doesn't mean the released info is any more important.
I mean, if everyone wants to talk about one pokemon for the next how many ever pages of this thread I can't stop you. But I figured if I butted in and offered more subjects, there would be a lot more to talk about.


----------



## Juicebox

The first Pokemon game I ever got was Pokemon Stadium back in 1998. I remember buying it with my own money, which was a ton because I was only four at the time. I thought battling was so cool, and even though it took me a while to figure out typing (I always sent out water types), I loved it. My mom ended up finding a Blue version at a yard sale about a month later (who would sell it?) because my sister had a gameboy, but no games. We were forced to share it, which caused many fights, but she ended up getting out of the Pokemon fad, and I got the game all to myself. I played it on the Nintendo 64, and I always had the same team:
Venusaur
Raichu
Farfetch'd
Clefable
Parasect
Lapras


----------



## Juicebox

I hope they do secret bases with Streetpass. Even though I hardly get any streetpasses where I live, it could be a nice way to use the feature, especially if they allow battles like they did in Emerald.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'd love for secret bases to come back, but not with streetpass. I'd never be able to use it. =/


I get the streetpass thing is huge in Japan. But they should really focus a lot more on wifi features. That way everyone who has internet access could use them.

This is weird but I just thought of it. I want to see a new home town. Like.. all of the home towns have been pretty much the same other than B/W2, which I guess is where my thought is stemming from. lol


----------



## Juicebox

Prof Gallows said:


> I'd love for secret bases to come back, but not with streetpass. I'd never be able to use it. =/
> 
> 
> I get the streetpass thing is huge in Japan. But they should really focus a lot more on wifi features. That way everyone who has internet access could use them.
> 
> This is weird but I just thought of it. I want to see a new home town. Like.. all of the home towns have been pretty much the same other than B/W2, which I guess is where my thought is stemming from. lol


I suppose it's better if there were an option to obtain secret bases from wifi. I'd be able to use it as well. I can just see the streetpass thing as entirely plausible since it's similar to the Happy Home Neighborhood in ACNL.

I want a new home town too. I think it would be cool if maybe your character lives on a farm or something. Nothing like that has been done before, and it could add some uniqueness the family structure. Especially since the game is supposedly set in France, and the game could be like a kid who's never left the farm gets to explore the most elaborate cities in the region.


----------



## Prof Gallows

That's sort of how the rest of the games are.
Supposedly your character has never been out in the world. They've only been to their own home town.

Upon receiving a pokemon they get to start their journey exploring the world. But the farm idea further pushes story into that, like you said. Giving a back story to your character and their family, even if it's just a tiny bit, makes a huge impact.
In B/W2, your mom used to be a nurse and worked at a pokemon center. That gets brought up a few times through the game and so many people probably missed it.

The tiny things are what make the biggest impacts.


----------



## Juicebox

Exactly. Something that I hope is implemented someday is having a sibling serve as the rival character. I feel like a very rich story could come from that. If you're willing to read further, this is the back story I've always wanted put in, but it's a little long.

The opening will be very similar to the past games, only instead of speaking to the professor directly, it will be a radio. The radio will ask you the questions to set up the game; i.e. gender, name, sibling's name. They will then tell you that you have won a contest and you have won a Pokemon. Your sibling however, will demand one as well and your mother will send both of you to retrieve the Pokemon. The town itself will be similar to traditional starting towns, but instead of exploring, you will automatically be put on the train/bus. You will be put into the big city, where you will be lead to get your Pokemon. You go in and the professor introduces his/herself. You will choose your Pokemon, and your sibling will choose the opposite, and you will receive a Pokedex without your sibling knowing. You will board the bus/train, only to have your rival discover your Pokedex. They will challenge you to your first battle. This battle will have you get kicked off the train/bus and your sibling will run off in a fit of rage. The professor will run into you and contact your mother, and you will be tasked with finding your sibling. Looking for your sibling and trying to convince them to stop being stubborn will be a recurring theme as you challenge the gyms and league and fight the evil team.


----------



## Prof Gallows

What if in that fit of rage, your sibling rival teams up with the bad guys?


----------



## Juicebox

Prof Gallows said:


> What if in that fit of rage, your sibling rival teams up with the bad guys?



I've considered that too, and I think that could be really cool. Of course it's Nintendo, so the sibling would eventually learn the error of their ways. But I can also see the sibling sacrificing themselves in a big way (turning into a Pokemon, getting trapped in another world). It could lead to something very emotional and could turn into a real tearjerker moment if done properly.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Juicebox said:


> Exactly. Something that I hope is implemented someday is having a sibling serve as the rival character. I feel like a very rich story could come from that. If you're willing to read further, this is the back story I've always wanted put in, but it's a little long.
> 
> The opening will be very similar to the past games, only instead of speaking to the professor directly, it will be a radio. The radio will ask you the questions to set up the game; i.e. gender, name, sibling's name. They will then tell you that you have won a contest and you have won a Pokemon. Your sibling however, will demand one as well and your mother will send both of you to retrieve the Pokemon. The town itself will be similar to traditional starting towns, but instead of exploring, you will automatically be put on the train/bus. You will be put into the big city, where you will be lead to get your Pokemon. You go in and the professor introduces his/herself. You will choose your Pokemon, and your sibling will choose the opposite, and you will receive a Pokedex without your sibling knowing. You will board the bus/train, only to have your rival discover your Pokedex. They will challenge you to your first battle. This battle will have you get kicked off the train/bus and your sibling will run off in a fit of rage. The professor will run into you and contact your mother, and you will be tasked with finding your sibling. Looking for your sibling and trying to convince them to stop being stubborn will be a recurring theme as you challenge the gyms and league and fight the evil team.





Prof Gallows said:


> What if in that fit of rage, your sibling rival teams up with the bad guys?



This would be cool. Personally, I'm tired of a friendly rival. I want to hate them again because of their jerk attitudes like the ginger from G/S/HG/SS and also sorta kinda Gary Oak. Those make the best rivals.

Also they need better Pokemon, they are hardly a challenge ever.


----------



## Juicebox

Something else I've always thought would be cool is if the leader of the evil organization has your exact team. You end up getting your Pokemon put into one of the machines used to put your Pokemon into the hall of fame. They end up battling you with the exact same team. Depending on what Pokemon you have, this could be really difficult.

Maybe it shouldn't be for the final boss, but maybe for an admin.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Gen 2 Rival was probably the best. Blue had a lot of those stuck up comments but Silver was raised bad.
Son of Giovanni, stealing pokemon and downright hating them and forcing them to get stronger. That's the sort of rival you want to prove everything to. Not some weird kid who runs around screaming about feeling his rage and whining about his sister's cat.


----------



## Juicebox

Silver is my favorite too. He's a jerk, but a jerk with a back story. I hate Blue though, I've hated him ever since I was a kid.

The friendly rival thing is okay, as I think they did it very well with Cheren and Bianca. However, Barry and Hugh were both really lackluster, as I didn't care about them at all.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Cheren and Bianca were really great characters. I have to say that they are probably the best out of any Pokemon game in the series that are closely linked with the main character.

Other games have touched on the back story lightly. Gen 3 had your dad working as a gym leader, for example.
But B/W really pushed it to where it needs to be with Cheren and Bianca. They drove parts of the story way more than any other sort of method could have.


----------



## Sora

Juicebox said:


> I want a new home town too. I think it would be cool if maybe your character lives on a farm or something. Nothing like that has been done before, and it could add some uniqueness the family structure. Especially since the game is supposedly set in France, and the game could be like a kid who's never left the farm gets to explore the most elaborate cities in the region.



Thats a good idea except the whole family/farm thing was done is Pkm Ranger: Shadows of Almnia. I would like to see maybe that you start your game in a town with a gym leader, ie: you actually have to train a bit before challenging them. If they did that, it would be neat if it was a Ghost type gym with only normal type pokemon around it so you were forced to use your starter. 
On another note, I would love it if double and triple battles were brought into the game more quickly. They could do this by having a man or woman, at those pit stops between routes, warn you that you may need more than your x number of pokemon here. It would continue with double or triple battles along the route. If you didn't heed their warning, you would simply have to fight 1 v 2 or 1/2 v 3 battles. 
The biggest thing they should give us is more variety at the beginning regarding wild pokemon. Like a Gen 6 bird type and a Gen 4/5/3/2/1 Gen bird type, and so on. This would cause not everyone to end up with a Staraptor, if you understand what I mean.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Christmas. When I was 12. I'd seen an add in the Toys R Us magazine for gameboy colors, and the pokemon games. I've never agonized over a game and game system as hard. My parents got me a lime green gameboy color, and pokemon Red-- just what I'd asked for. I chose squirtle, I've always had an affinity for water types and I really liked Misty on the anime haha. They have a picture of me this Christmas, sitting on the love-seat bug eyed completely transfixed on the game. Even my grandparents were complaining I did zero socializing that Christmas. Haha. Ugh. Good times. I remember taking it to school and so many of my friends were jealous.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I don't consider the Ranger games canon, and I really think nobody else should. =p

As for the gym, that's the sort of forcing that needs to stay out of games. Pokemon is an extremely free game, allowing you to do whatever you want to do. Adding in restrictions like that would lose tons of fans, myself included. Some people just don't like the starter pokemon, and that's fine.

Gen 6 is doing what you've said. During the announcement video, it was stated that pokemon from the previous series would be available from the get go.


----------



## Treasu(red)

OH OH OH. And I remember the first time I saw Missing No. 
Hahahah! I was like WHAAAAAAAAAAAT!?!?! This is real!?
And then the item cloning began! 999 rare candiesssss >=D


----------



## Prof Gallows

My school had a restriction against bringing in Game Boys, so I never got to take mine to school.
I also picked Squirtle the first time I ever played! =D

I didn't get a Gameboy color until G/S came out though. My normal one was used to play both Red and Blue.
Speaking of which, I still have my GB Color and attempted playing Silver and Crystal on it a while back. The batteries are dead in both of the games. =/

Really glad to see that Pokemon has been a part of people's lives for almost their entire life.


----------



## oath2order

Sora said:


> Thats a good idea except the whole family/farm thing was done is Pkm Ranger: Shadows of Almnia. I would like to see maybe that you start your game in a town with a gym leader, ie: you actually have to train a bit before challenging them. If they did that, it would be neat if it was a Ghost type gym with only normal type pokemon around it so you were forced to use your starter.
> On another note, I would love it if double and triple battles were brought into the game more quickly. They could do this by having a man or woman, at those pit stops between routes, warn you that you may need more than your x number of pokemon here. It would continue with double or triple battles along the route. If you didn't heed their warning, you would simply have to fight 1 v 2 or 1/2 v 3 battles.
> The biggest thing they should give us is more variety at the beginning regarding wild pokemon. Like a Gen 6 bird type and a Gen 4/5/3/2/1 Gen bird type, and so on. This would cause not everyone to end up with a Staraptor, if you understand what I mean.



I hate the rotation battles. Triple are good.


----------



## Roel

I've been playing pok?mon since red.. and I still have a game of each generation! The games I own are:

- Red
- Gold
- Crystal
- Saphire
- Leafgreen
- Pearl
- HeartGold
- White
- White 2

I still enjoy pok?mon.. even though I don't play it a lot anymore. I do want to buy X or Y! Anyways, I actually won Crystal at a game event where I had to play pok?mon stadium. Still proud of that! I'll probably be a fan of pok?mon forever.. and I'll eventually get a tattoo of it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> I hate the rotation battles. Triple are good.



I cannot explain how much I agree.
Double battles were amazing when they were introduced. Triples battles even more so. But rotation battles? Neat idea, bad result.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I managed to go through my stuff and find all of mine. lol

I've got..
Red, Blue, Yellow, Gold, Silver, Crystal, Ruby, Sapphire, Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, Black, and White 2.
My gameboy color is also the special edition pokemon yellow/blue one. =D

A huge portion, and I mean really huge, of my life has involved Pokemon. I was constantly playing it, my two best friends growing up played it, and I used to watch the show on TV. I wonder if Nintendo and GameFreak ever think about how much of an impact the Pokemon series made on some people's lives.


----------



## YanoShigun

All of you have been playing since Red and Blue, I'm kinda jealous!

I always kinda liked Pokemon growing up, and I watched the classic anime and collected all the classic cards, most of which I still have today. I remember my first card was a Machop. I also have a Marill and Mew plush, from before Gen. 3. Even though I loved it, I was never interested in the games too much. I was still kinda young, I was born in '97.

Then in 4th Grade, we were having a read-a-thon at school and my friend brought a Pokemon pillow. It had Clefable on it and I though it was Wigglytuff, and she got mad and was all like "No, that's Clefable. >:U" We became friends over it and I started to like Pokemon more and more. Then she asked me if I wanted to borrow a game since I loved Pokemon so much, and she let me borrow her Pokemon Ruby for me to play on my DS. I chose Mudkip. And it was awesome. She eventually needed it back, so I never got to finish, but I bought other Pokemon games for my DS, Like Diamond, which came out the next year.


----------



## Zen

Hmm apprently a lvl99 Shiny Magikarp will be given away in Nagoya's pokemon center to celebrate its Grand reopening.

that ***** knows Hydro Pump. O_O

Oh and Junichi Masuda's lv100 Deoxys will be given away as well.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I completely neglected to mention the TCG!

I probably mention it way too much, but I do enjoy gloating. I've been playing the TCG ever since I was a kid as well, and I've got a ridiculous collection of cards. Now a days, I don't get around to playing much. The only time I ever get to play is with Andy on the TCGO beta.
A few years ago I entered the Professor Program and was accepted, and that's the reason I changed my username to Prof Gallows.

Though I'm part of other communities completely dedicated to Pokemon, it makes me really happy to see even more people from other communities that enjoy the games and have a past with them.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Making a separate post so everyone will know.

More fake information is being concocted at the moment, and it won't surprise me if it gets spread through the internet before tomorrow.
Just a heads up in case you see some backwater "Pokemon News" site posting it.


----------



## SockHead

My first game was Yellow when I got it for Christmas with the limited edition Pokemon gameboy color.



Spoiler: pic












 4 months later I got both Red and Blue for my birthday! My school also had a restriction on bringing gameboys to school, but I did it anyway. I stayed a couple hours after school ended because my parents worked late and that's when a bunch of the kids played their gameboys anyway, so you can say I had a pretty awesome childhood.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I thought that was where I got my GB Color from.

Did you get that one as well Sock?

edit: You edited your post you butt. Now I look like a doofus.


----------



## Juicebox

Pokemon is hands down my favorite series. No game has given me more joy and excitement than any of the Pokemon games, and I'm glad I got to grow up with it from the beginning. I'm sure I'll be playing Pokemon in my retirement home, to gen. 60 and beyond.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Can't even imagine what Pokemon will be like in 20+ years.

We're getting 3D in the new games coming out this year. Maybe sometime in the future there will be some sort of virtual reality type thing. Creative thinking. lol


----------



## Sora

Prof Gallows said:


> I don't consider the Ranger games canon, and I really think nobody else should. =p



But... they are amazing. I have always enjoyed their stories much more than some of the main games. Anyways, when I said having different Gens at the start, I meant more than 2 or 3 pokemon avalible on the first route, rather more like 5 or 6 to add diversity. In Gen 4 I noticed that in the "haunted" forest there were only like 4 pokemon, what forest has 5 different animals in it? I get that they want to make sure you would find the pkm but I wish they would make it a bit more challenging to find them. The whole rare, unusual, common thing works but I wish they added more common, a few more unusual, and only a tiny amount more of rare to the set base. <- Frantic typing so if it doesn't make sense just ask me.


----------



## Prof Gallows

The Pokemon world works a lot differently than the real world.
Animals are Pokemon. So you're only going to find a few different types in certain areas. This could also apply to the real world, I suppose. Where I live, the forests around me only have around five or so different species not including birds in them.

I'm pretty sure that gen 6 will still have what you're asking for though. I would imagine starting the game and going out to the first route to catch pokemon will yield the new ones and all previous gens typical route 1 pokemon. I get that they won't all be new, but it's still more than usual.

I like how they've done things up to this point. There could be some more diversity in some areas, but again, if you're getting down right into it, there are real world areas like that. And sometimes, like haunted houses, you don't have a lot of pokemon to choose from that you can place there.
So.. say there was a haunted mansion building in gen 6. You wouldn't find a Yamask there because that isn't where Yamask are found. They're ghost types, so it would fit the theme, but the pokemon is unique in the fact that it's only found in the desert.
Just like you wouldn't find a Snowver in the cold storage in B/W. It's an ice pokemon and fits the theme, but there isn't any reason for it to be there.


----------



## Sora

Prof Gallows said:


> I like how they've done things up to this point. There could be some more diversity in some areas, but again, if you're getting down right into it, there are real world areas like that. And sometimes, like haunted houses, you don't have a lot of pokemon to choose from that you can place there.
> So.. say there was a haunted mansion building in gen 6. You wouldn't find a Yamask there because that isn't where Yamask are found. They're ghost types, so it would fit the theme, but the pokemon is unique in the fact that it's only found in the desert.
> Just like you wouldn't find a Snowver in the cold storage in B/W. It's an ice pokemon and fits the theme, but there isn't any reason for it to be there.



I also like how they've done that. I hope that with pokemon X and pokemon Y that they make the stories to find them a bit different. I think X should be found in a forest ie: where it was shown, and that Y should be found on a mountain or in the desert. Unlike Gen 4 or 5, these two are NOTHING like each other which I love so much. For the first time, the legendaries may not have a super obvious connection! Palkia and Dialga... super crazy metal dragon beasts that travel between time and space. Garitina, a crazy interloper between time and space. Zekrom and Reshiram... two ulimate dragons used by people of the past. (They're back stories are sort of out of place regarding other Gens) I forgot that new grey dragon b/c I did not play B2/W2.


----------



## Prof Gallows

The dragons were getting a bit old, honestly. They were cool in gen 4, but there really wasn't any need for them to carry over to gen 5 and make even more dragon type legendary pokemon.

I'm not sure what the connection to them could be. Obviously there will be one, but maybe it'll be subtle. They'll play an important role in the region like all other legendary pokemon do, but I really cannot figure in what that could be. I'm also hoping that the legendary pokemon that come along with the two main ones are just as creative.

As far as the story goes, and what role they would play, I'm stumped.


----------



## Juicebox

I'm hoping CoroCoro either leaks the character artwork, or a sneak peak at the evil team. I'd rather have the evil team, but it's still pretty early for them to reveal them. I'm pretty sure they'll show a couple new Pokemon as well, and maybe the legendaries types, but it still might be too early.


----------



## Juicebox

Prof Gallows said:


> Can't even imagine what Pokemon will be like in 20+ years.
> 
> We're getting 3D in the new games coming out this year. Maybe sometime in the future there will be some sort of virtual reality type thing. Creative thinking. lol



Hopefully they bring back the Virtual Boy. That would totally be a big hit.

Just in case you're wondering, I was kidding about the Virtual Boy. Unless it's extremely refined, they should not bring that back for a long while.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Full immersion virtual reality with simulated senses. 8D


----------



## Prof Gallows

Flying/Dark and Steel/Psychic

Calling it now.


----------



## Juicebox

^ I could see it. I would be kind of bummed that they're doing another psychic type legendary, but it's better than dragon I suppose. Besides, dark/flying would be awesome.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Pokemon Yellow was my first game too but I didn't get a pretty Pikachu gameboy, I got a bluish greenish one. I got it on my 6th birthday along with Oracle of Ages. I didn't even know what Pokemon was at the time but it was super fun. I even got to stay home from school and play with my new gameboy color. Eventually I got red and blue from my uncle but I didn't like them as much because it was sort of a downgrade for me and the Pokemon looked weird and different from how they appeared in yellow. Especially Ekans.


----------



## oath2order

Juicebox said:


> ^ I could see it. I would be kind of bummed that they're doing another psychic type legendary, but it's better than dragon I suppose. Besides, dark/flying would be awesome.



So tired of dragon, like seriously.


----------



## SockHead

I see them trying stuff like with the AR card in the future. Only instead of only seeing it on the screen you'll actually see a hologram. That'd be so cool. Gamefreak take my idea.


----------



## oath2order

I'm surprised we haven't had some sort of development into holographic games. I mean, they had holographic Tupac, you would think that developing holographic video games would be next.


----------



## Hamusuta

Prof Gallows said:


> Man. I can't believe it's been fifteen years since I've been playing Pokemon.
> So guys. Do you remember when you first played Pokemon, and what game it was?
> Mine was wayyyy back in October of 1998. My parents bought me Pokemon Red because I didn't have very many games for my gameboy, and it was new at the time. I completely fell in love with it. I was six at the time, so I didn't really pick up on it completely, but then I got my friend to get it and we found out about link cables. It was great.



Well i'm 13 so unfortunately Pokemon is older than me lmao, but the first game i played was Sapphire and loved it ^_^


----------



## AndyB

Saying that, Red and Green came out today in Japan 17 years ago. Happy Birthday Pok?mon!


----------



## SockHead

AndyB said:


> Saying that, Red and Green came out today in Japan 17 years ago. Happy Birthday Pok?mon!



still not old enough to **** dam

and lol 3000th post


----------



## Officer Berri

What a post to have be number 3000. xD

My first pokemon game was Pokemon Blue. I still have my copy and the same Gameboy I played it on. That and pokemon pinball are literally the only games I ever played for the Game Boy. |: Sadly the game got saved over by someone so the last time I wanted to try and play it, I had to restart from scratch instead of seeing what pokemon I used to beat the elite four.

I can guarantee you that my Charizard was the highest level though. All the others were probably level 30 or something lower.

"What do you mean I should use more than my Charizard? Charizard is the best pokemon!"


----------



## Officer Berri

I'm finding dragon legendaries to get dull as well. Yes yes. Dragons are 'rare', but we don't need a dragon legendary every generation now. @_@

That's why I love Xerneas. Only some cruel twist of fate would make that pokemon a dragon type. All regal and majestic and awesome looking...

Whichever game has that one as it's Legendary, I might get that version. You know. If the other version doesn't have more appealing version specific pokemon. But Xerneas makes it ooooh so tempting to completely ignore that.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'll end up getting both versions eventually..

I'm really hoping there will be a bundle for it. So I'm not preordering until the last minute.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Since we're still on memory lane.

There are a few very memorable battles I've had over the years. Lately more than most. I had a really intense battle with Sabrina in my last SS playthrough. I was down to my Tyranitar, all my moves other than sandstorm had been used up.

So for ten minutes, my Tyranitar had to sit through not being able to be hit, and not being able to attack, while Sabrina's last pokemon got hit every turn by sandstorm. Right when her pokemon would get into the red, she would use a full restore.

THREE TIMES. Three times she used a full restore through this. Finally after using up all of my sandstorm PP, I managed to land a struggle attack and KO the pokemon.


----------



## SockHead

Oh **** this one time I was battling the Bug type leader in White 2 and I was down to my Riolu who was VERY underleveled at the time. He had his strongest pokemon out with most of his health and I only had one shot really. So I chose counter and I TOOK THE HIT! The counter KO'd it in one hit and at that moment, I knew I was a pokemon master.


----------



## Officer Berri

I may end up getting the other version if it's really worth getting, but since my 3DS is actually connected to the internet I don't really have to worry about version exclusive pokemon if I can trade for them.

It'd have to take something big like the game playing a different way between versions for it to be worth it for me to buy both. I bought both Ruby and Sapphire when those games came out. One Generation I ever have and there's a reason I haven't done so since then. xD Feels like I spent way too much for two copies of the same game.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yeah, and then you've got the inevitable "updated" game. So you'd wind up buying three of the same thing.

Also, here is a pretty nifty picture I found on reddit. It's big too.

http://i.imgur.com/FooAcV9.jpg

The empty spots are types that don't have pokemon in them. This is referring back to a post earlier where I mentioned there are a lot of type variations that still haven't been used. This picture shows which ones. =]


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh wow. That's pretty cool and convenient! xD


----------



## Juicebox

My most memorable battle was against Blue on my first Firered run through. Since I had beaten Blue several times, I went in the battle pretty cocky, since I had just wiped the floor with the elite four with ease. I only had one full restore, and no revives. Needless to say, I ended up having trouble. I ended up with my Chansey, with her HP down to nothing, and I was up against his Charizard, who was also in the red. However, it was way faster and I was sure I was a gonner. As a joke, I had my Chansey use blizzard, however, Charizard's attack ended up missing. Blizzard hit him and knocked him out. and that's how I got into the elite four.


----------



## Officer Berri

My most memorable battle was against lance in soul silver. But it was so stressful that I can't even remember most of it.

All I remember is having one pokemon left and he had one pokemon left. My pokemon's HP was in the red. I had no more healing items. I wasn't even that low of a level from his pokemon. I just happened to be unlucky and get hit with a ton of critical hits. His last pokemon knocked me down to one HP. I attacked. Missed. He attacked... missed. I attacked again! CRITICAL HIT. His pokemon's down! I've finally beaten another elite four battle since back in the days of the first silver game! Wooooooo~


----------



## Prof Gallows

I feel pretty left out with people having awesome Champion battles. lol

My greatest battles have always been against gym leaders or normal trainers.


----------



## Officer Berri

@_@ I wouldn't consider that a good thing. I admittedly was a few levels under what I wanted to be when I got there... mainly because at that point I was just tired of grinding and decided to charge in like Leeroy Jenkins.

I just somehow managed to win because of my careful pre-planning with pokemon and move sets. ...Though Sudowoodo was NOT a good choice for that. Sometimes I think my HM Slave Raticate would have done a better job. |:


----------



## Jake

Those ice rows and columns are lookin' pretty empty...


----------



## Prof Gallows

Officer Berri said:


> @_@ I wouldn't consider that a good thing. I admittedly was a few levels under what I wanted to be when I got there... mainly because at that point I was just tired of grinding and decided to charge in like Leeroy Jenkins.
> 
> I just somehow managed to win because of my careful pre-planning with pokemon and move sets. ...Though Sudowoodo was NOT a good choice for that. Sometimes I think my HM Slave Raticate would have done a better job. |:



No really, I wish I could have a good Champion battle. I've had decent ones. My White 2 Champion battle was pretty good. My same Tyranitar from SS managed to take out most of her team by himself, but was knocked out and my Breloom had a really tough time picking up.


----------



## Prof Gallows

They are practically empty. Maybe if the new region is based on Europe there will be a big snowy area to the north with lots of new ice pokemon. lol


----------



## Officer Berri

Looking at that reminds me that types like grass/dark are different than dark/grass. I forget that sometimes. xD


----------



## Officer Berri

I can understand where you're coming from. I guess it is pretty nice to have an interesting story to tell about the final four/champion fight.

Another story I have is catching Lugia in Soul Silver. I had to restart this battle over 100 times. I was convinced I'd end up seeing and fainting a shiny lugia before I ended up catching the dang thing. I even had pokemon to paralyze it or put it to sleep. It's HP was in the lowest of the red. I threw literally all my poke/great/ultra balls at it. Nothing. Every time. Then on another attempt I threw another ball. I forget which. First one. Got it.

I would have thrown my DS if I weren't so happy I finally caught it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I like to have one or two pokemon dedicated to catching other ones. Pokemon that have a pretty good defense and know moves like false swipe, sing, ice punch. Freezing a pokemon is seriously annoying, but I think it's the best way to catch them.

Though sing and false swipe tend to be my main method. Put them to sleep and false swipe, so even if it crits, it still leaves them with 1HP.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yeah, primary and secondary type placement play a big role in what sort of pokemon it is.

Though there aren't any dark pokemon with grass as a secondary yet.


----------



## Officer Berri

I never thought of doing that before.

Then again, I'm terrible at strategy when it comes to pokemon games. Luckily I've never played against anything but the NPCs. I barely ever have a move that isn't an attacking move after my pokemon are fully evolved. -.-;


----------



## Quiggy

Having 1 or 2 sleepers on your team is generally a good idea, though I've never been a big fan of false swipe users. As convenient as it can be to have false swipe on something when catching legendaries, i find it to be a waste of a move slot or a waste of time training something for only that specific use.


----------



## Prof Gallows

You'd be surprised how useful those stat boosting moves are.
Competitive battling isn't for everyone, and that's okay. Now a days, Pokemon is more than just battling and collecting.


----------



## SockHead

Prof Gallows said:


> I like to have one or two pokemon dedicated to catching other ones. Pokemon that have a pretty good defense and know moves like false swipe, sing, ice punch. Freezing a pokemon is seriously annoying, but I think it's the best way to catch them.
> 
> Though sing and false swipe tend to be my main method. Put them to sleep and false swipe, so even if it crits, it still leaves them with 1HP.



I use a Bisharp for catching Pokemon to help me with the pokedex and sometimes I shiny hunt but I've still never found a random encounter shiny ever since ruby. The moves I use for catching are False Swipe, Thunder Wave. I put cut on him too just in case I have to use cut for an area where a pokemon could be. Then finally there's Swords Dance but I rarely use it. When I do it's usually against someone with high defense, because false swipe isn't the strongest move in the world lol.

Also I named my Bisharp: DarkKnight. Because.. He's dark type.. and steel type.. and he looks like.. a... knight..


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bisharp is a pretty decent pokemon. Not a whole lot of weaknesses and a pretty good amount of advantages.

The only pokemon you'd really have a problem with are fighting, ground, and fire.

edit: Not rock. Had to double check. lol


----------



## Juicebox

Officer Berri said:


> I can understand where you're coming from. I guess it is pretty nice to have an interesting story to tell about the final four/champion fight.
> 
> Another story I have is catching Lugia in Soul Silver. I had to restart this battle over 100 times. I was convinced I'd end up seeing and fainting a shiny lugia before I ended up catching the dang thing. I even had pokemon to paralyze it or put it to sleep. It's HP was in the lowest of the red. I threw literally all my poke/great/ultra balls at it. Nothing. Every time. Then on another attempt I threw another ball. I forget which. First one. Got it.
> 
> I would have thrown my DS if I weren't so happy I finally caught it.



One time I was battling Dialga, and I threw a normal pokeball at it while it had full HP. Caught on the first try.


Another capture story: I was trying to catch Rayquaza, and it refused to get into a ball. He was down to 1 HP, and I had tossed all my ultra, great, poke, and timer balls. All I had left was a dive ball, so I went for it. It caught it, and now I have a dive ball Rayquaza.


----------



## Quiggy

Juicebox said:


> One time I was battling Dialga, and I threw a normal pokeball at it while it had full HP. Caught on the first try.
> 
> 
> Another capture story: I was trying to catch Rayquaza, and it refused to get into a ball. He was down to 1 HP, and I had tossed all my ultra, great, poke, and timer balls. All I had left was a dive ball, so I went for it. It caught it, and now I have a dive ball Rayquaza.



In one of my older Heart Gold runs, my first encounter after releasing the 3 dogs into the wild was Entei. Had 1 pokemon in my backpack and i caught him. I think i caught Virizion on my last Black 2 run with 1 net ball as well.


----------



## Princess

SockHead said:


> I use a Bisharp for catching Pokemon to help me with the pokedex and sometimes I shiny hunt but I've still never found a random encounter shiny ever since ruby. The moves I use for catching are False Swipe, Thunder Wave. I put cut on him too just in case I have to use cut for an area where a pokemon could be. Then finally there's Swords Dance but I rarely use it. When I do it's usually against someone with high defense, because false swipe isn't the strongest move in the world lol.
> 
> Also I named my Bisharp: DarkKnight. Because.. He's dark type.. and steel type.. and he looks like.. a... knight..



LOL!!! :^)


----------



## Treasu(red)

Juicebox said:


> One time I was battling Dialga, and I threw a normal pokeball at it while it had full HP. Caught on the first try.
> 
> 
> Another capture story: I was trying to catch Rayquaza, and it refused to get into a ball. He was down to 1 HP, and I had tossed all my ultra, great, poke, and timer balls. All I had left was a dive ball, so I went for it. It caught it, and now I have a dive ball Rayquaza.



That's awesome!! I also had a moment like this. I caught Giratina on the second poke-ball!!! But other pokemon, like Rikaou (which I had to keep going between two routes to try and get his icon on the same route as me, took... a few days actually. I had it paralyzed, would put it to sleep, and it would run away asleep. It took me so long just to safely whittle down it's hp. >__<


----------



## oath2order

I think I got Kyogre with a dive ball.


----------



## VillageDweller

Prof Gallows said:


> Yeah, primary and secondary type placement play a big role in what sort of pokemon it is.
> 
> Though there aren't any dark pokemon with grass as a secondary yet.



It does? O_O
I never knew that. I just thought it didn't matter. lol


----------



## Treasu(red)

oath2order said:


> I think I got Kyogre with a dive ball.



That's pretty epic. Did you run out of Ultra Balls?
I vaguely remember catching a legendary with a timer ball b/c it went forever, don't remember which tho.


----------



## Officer Berri

This reminded me of my early pokemon days. Pokemon blue, before my cousin taught me the magic of Missingno. I was in Cerulean Cave. At Mewtwo. I didn't have my master ball. My pokemon were not nearly leveled well enough for this fight. Charizard was the only one I ever tried to level up that much at this point. Luckily, I knew Mewtwo was there because my cousin was nice enough to inform me of that. I only had around 15 pokeballs over all.

Saved before the fight. Lost all my pokemon but charizard. I spammed my healing items to keep him alive as I whittled down Mewtwo's HP. When it was in the red I started throwing my pokeballs. All of them. So I had to turn my system off and try again. I did this so many times I've completely forgotten how long it took to actually catch him. I remember when I finally caught him. I squealed and ran around and cheered.

...I miss that save file.


----------



## Officer Berri

Prof Gallows said:


> Yeah, primary and secondary type placement play a big role in what sort of pokemon it is.
> 
> Though there aren't any dark pokemon with grass as a secondary yet.



That's what made me realize that the primary and secondary types make the two combinations totally different. I saw there were no dark/grass pokemon and I was like "Wait what about Shiftry- oh wait that's Grass/Dark." xD


----------



## Prof Gallows

VillageDweller said:


> It does? O_O
> I never knew that. I just thought it didn't matter. lol



The primary type is normally the "natural" type of the pokemon.
Like Slowpoke. It's water/psychic. It's habitat is in and around water sources, so that fits with it's primary type.
Secondary types are more what the pokemon is capable of. Slowpoke is naturally a water type, but is also psychic type allowing it to use psychic powers.

I hope this makes sense. lol


----------



## Prof Gallows

Speaking of Mewtwo, I have a Mewtwo in a premier ball.

Even though the premier balls are pretty much recolored pokeballs, I like trying to catch my legendary pokemon in them. =p


----------



## Officer Berri

Ooh yeah the premier balls. I have a tendency to buy pokeballs in groups of ten now so I can always get one!

I can imagine trying to catch legendary pokemon with them. Since I have issues with using my 'rarer' items I would throw the ball and if it didn't catch them I'd turn the game off and try again. xD


----------



## Officer Berri

That makes sense to me! I never gave it that much through before.


----------



## VillageDweller

Prof Gallows said:


> The primary type is normally the "natural" type of the pokemon.
> Like Slowpoke. It's water/psychic. It's habitat is in and around water sources, so that fits with it's primary type.
> Secondary types are more what the pokemon is capable of. Slowpoke is naturally a water type, but is also psychic type allowing it to use psychic powers.
> 
> I hope this makes sense. lol



Ohhh ok yes that makes sense.
Sorry I thought you meant it like affected the actual Pokemon themselves, as in damage dealing and stuff.
Makes more sense how you described it now.


----------



## Juicebox

Premier balls are my favorites design wise. I try to catch my Pokemon in them. Luxury balls and moon balls are really cool looking. I hate the design of ultra balls though.


----------



## Officer Berri

I looooove moon balls. Mainly because I really like the moon and it's symbolism.


----------



## Prof Gallows

TBT had a thing back when HG/SS was released, based on Team Rocket.

If you could see yourself in any of the villain organizations, which one do you think you would be in?


----------



## Juicebox

Prof Gallows said:


> TBT had a thing back when HG/SS was released, based on Team Rocket.
> 
> If you could see yourself in any of the villain organizations, which one do you think you would be in?



Team Plasma. I could see myself feeling bad for my Pokemon, and it would be easy to manipulate me. I'd quit once  I found out the true motives, but I'm a total softie towards animals.


----------



## Officer Berri

That's a good question. To be honest, I'd say I'd be in Team Rocket. Out of all the teams, I'd say they're the least 'super evil'.

-Aqua/Magma want to alter the world's water/land ratios. Thatwould totally screw over everything so there's no way I'd be on either of their teams.
-Team Galactic's leader is completely out of his mind. Their uniforms are also absolutely horrid and there's no way I'd be caught dead in that hair.
-Team Plasma annoys me. I would never help them, no matter what they say about wanting 'pokemon to be free'. Most trainers take care of their pokemon, they'd have no right to take them away. After you remove the facade you've just got Ghetsis. And I just really REALLY hate Ghetsis.

Team Rocket is pretty much your simple bear-bones crime organization. If I had to choose to be in one, I would be here because it's the lesser of the other evils. Plus, in the anime I might get to meet Jessie and James. (I also uh... sort of have a huge crush on Giovanni...)


----------



## Hey Listen!

Sick of my emulators.  I want a 3D classics GBA Pokemon game so bad


----------



## Prof Gallows

Officer Berri said:


> That's a good question. To be honest, I'd say I'd be in Team Rocket. Out of all the teams, I'd say they're the least 'super evil'.
> 
> Team Rocket is pretty much your simple bear-bones crime organization. If I had to choose to be in one, I would be here because it's the lesser of the other evils. Plus, in the anime I might get to meet Jessie and James. (I also uh... sort of have a huge crush on Giovanni...)



I wouldn't say that. Rocket does experiments and tends to torture pokemon a lot. They use them to gain any sort of leverage they can to get a better profit.
Though I'll admit their long term plans aren't as crazy as the other organizations. I'd probably end up in Rocket as well, just for the fact that I wouldn't be able to follow some sort of crazy leader.


----------



## Officer Berri

I'd also join team rocket for the fashion.

They have the best uniforms out of all the villain teams to me. xD


----------



## Prof Gallows

Rocket also is the biggest of any of the organizations.
It had bases in Kanto and Johto, and on the Sevi Islands. It's members came from all over the world, in one case a grunt from Unova stole some parts from the power plant in Kanto.

To me the other ones had a sort of religious view towards their goals, and that isn't really the sort of gang I think I'd end up in.
If I were to go bad, I'd most likely end up in it for the money, not winding up in some cult who wants to raise the earth/ocean or destroy the universe in hopes of creating a new one.
Even Plasma, looking to their lord N to guide them, or Ghetsis.

But I'd be bashing some skulls in the second they tried to start cutting off Slowpoke tails. >=/


----------



## Juicebox

Yeah, I couldn't do Team Rocket. Everything about them screams greed and evil, murdering a Cubone's mother is not okay. I wouldn't want to be associated with thugs like that.


----------



## Officer Berri

Yeah, even though Team Rocket is the only one I'd see myself joining, I'd never be able to properly stomach a lot of the bad things they do to pokemon. It'd take a pretty rough change of heart for me to see past all that. Otherwise I'd probably end up backstabbing them all and foiling their plans until Giovanni caught wind of it.

Then I'd probably be put into a witness protection program. xD


----------



## Stevey Queen

I would join Team Magma. I think they have the best uniform. And they use Fire types. Mainly Numel lol.

If my application for Team Magma got denied, I then would join Team Rocket.

The others are lame so yah.


----------



## AndyB

Speaking as the former Team Rocket Admin of TBT, you can plainly see my stance of the matter. 
The other "Teams" are all based around some silly ideology.


----------



## SockHead

Team Plasma for the cause, Team Magma for their costume.


----------



## AndyB

Sock, you hippy!


----------



## Kaiaa

Prof Gallows said:


> If you could see yourself in any of the villain organizations, which one do you think you would be in?



Hmmm... as much as I would like to say I'd join Team Rocket (my favorite villainous organization) I can't because I probably wouldn't join a gang. I'd be more likely to be an Officer Jenny tracking you villains down =p


----------



## Stevey Queen

Kaiaa said:


> Hmmm... as much as I would like to say I'd join Team Rocket (my favorite villainous organization) I can't because I probably wouldn't join a gang. I'd be more likely to be an Officer Jenny tracking you villains down =p



Join us.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Alright, new question.

If you could have any job, or if you're a trainer, what sort of trainer would you be?


----------



## Officer Berri

If I could have any job, it'd be a pokemon breeder or a daycare lady. That way I could tend and make pokemon happy. It'd give me the opportunity to work with all kinds of pokemon without having to travel around and catch them.

If I were just a trainer, I'd go around trying to compete in any competitions that I could. Me and my Charizard would eventually see every part of the pokemon world! The idea of seeing the sites of many different locations sounds really exciting as well as traversing through caves and hunting through forests.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I would own and run a circus show, like Butler from Jirachi Wish Maker (I think thats his name). That was my favorite Pokemon movie.

But I really wanna be a trainer. I would own 1 of every and I do mean _*every*_ Pokemon but I would dominate with my Fire Types, even against Water because I am just that good.


----------



## Hey Listen!

I would just pursue the adventure of the protagonist.  I have dreams about this stuff.  I feel sadness when I wake up and can't go hang out with lucario


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'll throw in a little bit of things.


With the story in the pokemon games, they're a little unbelievable. Don't get me on the whole "the story is unbelievable yet you can believe pokemon" nonsense. Go with this.

A kid going out on a journey, for the first time ever, isn't going to have a crazy adventure like that. It might get pretty intense at times, but it's going to be a lot more slow paced.
Eventually you might have this awesome adventure, but that's going to take years, walking over your entire region.

Anyway..
If I had a job, I'd probably go into the science of things. I'd like to go out and study the pokemon in their habitats, study their hunting and natural behavior out in the wild. I would probably get into training pokemon as well, since I would need a way to protect myself. After a few years of study I would probably get into doing the gym challenges and maybe eventually the league.


----------



## Sora

Prof Gallows said:


> I'll throw in a little bit of things.
> 
> 
> With the story in the pokemon games, they're a little unbelievable. Don't get me on the whole "the story is unbelievable yet you can believe pokemon" nonsense. Go with this.
> 
> A kid going out on a journey, for the first time ever, isn't going to have a crazy adventure like that. It might get pretty intense at times, but it's going to be a lot more slow paced.
> Eventually you might have this awesome adventure, but that's going to take years, walking over your entire region.
> 
> Anyway..
> If I had a job, I'd probably go into the science of things. I'd like to go out and study the pokemon in their habitats, study their hunting and natural behavior out in the wild. I would probably get into training pokemon as well, since I would need a way to protect myself. After a few years of study I would probably get into doing the gym challenges and maybe eventually the league.



I would be that kid who goes on the journey. I would only fight with a Starly, Piplup, and Fennekin, and I would evolve them respectively.  My goal would be in contesting though. 
That is my dream team and I think if Z happens, I will trade in a Piplup so I can have that team.


----------



## Gummy

Prof Gallows said:


> Alright, new question.
> 
> If you could have any job, or if you're a trainer, what sort of trainer would you be?



I'd like to be one of the many Nurse Joy's, I think helping heal and take care of sick/hurt pokemon would be very rewarding. Chansey is also one of my personal favorites!


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'll rephrase my question a bit.

View the pokemon world a little more realistically. It would be drastically different from the real world obviously, but take into consideration the things that aren't mentioned in the games.
Not every person gets to go to a lab and receive a pokemon, and it seems like there are an extremely limited number of individuals who own pokedexes. So you would have to be a really rare case to get one, and possibly to get one of the three pokemon that the professor of the lab in that region has.

So it cuts down the choices a bit. I know that really blocks out that whole dream team, dream adventure thing, but I think it's an interesting view on the matter. You would have to make your own choices on how you want to go out on an adventure, and what purposes and how you would go about catching what pokemon.
So for Sora, for example, wants a Piplip and a Fennekin. They would have to either live in either of those regions and have to travel to the other region to get the other one. In a realistic situation, that would probably cost a lot of money and you aren't even positive you'll be able to find either of those pokemon being how they don't have any natural habitats that anyone knows of, other than the professors of course.

Given those limitations, and how you've grown up and where you live in the pokemon world, how do you think you would go about having an adventure of your own? and if you want, what do you think you would do as a job? Not everyone in the pokemon world trains pokemon, you know.


----------



## oath2order

In the anime, it's canon that the starters live in the wild though.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> In the anime, it's canon that the starters live in the wild though.



That's anime canon, though.
The main games and the anime don't share canon. =/

but yeah, that's what I'm getting at as well. The starters are gonna have to live in the wild somewhere, but nobody knows where really.


----------



## Officer Berri

Realistically then, I'd probably end up as a small town pokemon breeder or someone who makes medicines for pokemon. My pokemon would probably end up being the common pokemon like Rattata and Pidgey, or common bug types since the area around here is mainly fields and forests.

That or a purrloin I was gifted for Christmas.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Officer Berri said:


> Realistically then, I'd probably end up as a small town pokemon breeder or someone who makes medicines for pokemon. My pokemon would probably end up being the common pokemon like Rattata and Pidgey, or common bug types since the area around here is mainly fields and forests.
> 
> That or a purrloin I was gifted for Christmas.




But if you evolve your Pidgey to a Pidgeot you could have it fly you to other places. I think you could fit on a Pidgeot.. I think they're like almost five feet tall and around 100lbs, give or take.
Depending on where you live you could be close to another town, or even a city that has methods of transportation that you could take advantage of to go off to other places.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> That's anime canon, though.
> The main games and the anime don't share canon. =/
> 
> but yeah, that's what I'm getting at as well. The starters are gonna have to live in the wild somewhere, but nobody knows where really.



Granted, I'd assume the starters are like an endangered species.


----------



## Officer Berri

Prof Gallows said:


> But if you evolve your Pidgey to a Pidgeot you could have it fly you to other places. I think you could fit on a Pidgeot.. I think they're like almost five feet tall and around 100lbs, give or take.
> Depending on where you live you could be close to another town, or even a city that has methods of transportation that you could take advantage of to go off to other places.



True, that's a pretty good point. I've always wanted to ride on a pokemon. xD It seems really exciting to ride on the back of a giant bird.


----------



## Sora

I would live with my sister in a small house with a Pokemon breeder. I would have a partner of   Mightheyena. I think I would wait till I was 16 and then go to the big city with my older sister because she wants to dance. There I would start my trainer journey with the gym there. 

Now I talking about a modified sapphire here where it's more evolved.


----------



## Hey Listen!

I'd probably want to become the Water Gym leader.  I love water types for some reason.


----------



## Juicebox

I could see myself owning Pokemon more as pets. I could see myself becoming a Pokefan, you know, those trainers who sit around and adore their Pokemon. I wouldn't be strong, but I would just be happy with my Pokemon, I'd probably just travel for the heck of it, and not even worry about gyms or contests.

If I could have any job, I'd totally want to travel around and just write about my journey. It would be awesome just to document the places of seen and the things that I've met. I could write about all the different Pokemon and all the crazy situations I'd get myself stuck into. In fact, this seems like a pretty cool dream without the Pokemon!


----------



## oath2order

I could probably see myself as working in a Pokemart.


----------



## Trundle

If Pokemon were real I would probably end up as a Pokemon Breeder. I love it!


----------



## Hey Listen!

How would you guys feel if there were a game that looked sort of like this hack but more 3D rendered.  Personally, I would love it.  I like overhead views better.


----------



## oath2order

Hey said:


> How would you guys feel if there were a game that looked sort of like this hack but more 3D rendered.  Personally, I would love it.  I like overhead views better.



This...hack? What?


----------



## AndyB

I think he forgot an image.


----------



## Hey Listen!

I'm sorry guys I was distracted buy league of legends.  Here's the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAmpFwyMFC8&list=HL1362259522 .  God I feel stupid right now.


----------



## AndyB

I think the games look fine as they are. Even with the new direction of X/Y.
Speaking of Light Platinum, I've been meaning to try that out.


----------



## Juicebox

I do really like the cell-shaded style, but I still prefer the direction X/Y is going. They are able to get more detail and I prefer the battle scenes to be more life-like.

That being said, that's a really nice hack.


----------



## Hey Listen!

Yeah I just saw this in my suggested feed today.  Looks pretty fun.  I just hate when games like these cant be mobile.  I guess I'm jumping the gun.  We've seen so little gameplay of the new games anyway.  Either way I'll have to just get used to it.


----------



## AndyB

Hey said:


> Yeah I just saw this in my suggested feed today.  Looks pretty fun.  I just hate when games like these cant be mobile.  I guess I'm jumping the gun.  We've seen so little gameplay of the new games anyway.  Either way I'll have to just get used to it.



When you say by "be mobile", do you just mean on a portable system? 
Well you can do that, if you get an emulator for a decent phone and then go through everything to get the Romhack in place.. transfer that to your phone and you're good to go.


----------



## Hey Listen!

I would but I'm stuck with my awful Samsung Brightside... it just wants to be a smartphone, but will never make it.  I really want to download Pokemon Light Platinum but I can't seem to find a download link that is working for me


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> Granted, I'd assume the starters are like an endangered species.



Yes! Exactly like that. Sort of the same with legendary pokemon.



Officer Berri said:


> True, that's a pretty good point. I've always wanted to ride on a pokemon. xD It seems really exciting to ride on the back of a giant bird.



I think it would be really exciting to ride a flying pokemon. I'd probably try and get a Golurk, can you imagine flying around on that thing?




Juicebox said:


> If I could have any job, I'd totally want to travel around and just write about my journey. It would be awesome just to document the places of seen and the things that I've met. I could write about all the different Pokemon and all the crazy situations I'd get myself stuck into. In fact, this seems like a pretty cool dream without the Pokemon!



Exactly what I was thinking. Having an adventure can be amazing even without all of the over the top things.


----------



## Kaiaa

Going back on the topic, I would either own or work at a museum dedicated to pokemon history since I actually really like history. I probably would be to nervous to go on a journey with my pokemon even though it would be a dream of mine to defeat the elite four. Perhaps if I made some friends and we were around 17 or so when we began training our pokemon, I would go on the journey with them.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Now that everyone has a pretty good idea of what they'd like to do in the pokemon world, I'll move onto a different question.

Pokemon as everyday problems and pests. In the world of pokemon humans have to find a way to work with or around pokemon. Sometimes this doesn't work out too well. If you were living in the pokemon world, what do you think would be common problems caused by wild pokemon?

As an example, Electabuzz/other electric pokemon climbing onto a power cable and feeding off of the electricity, possibly causing a brownout in an area or worse, a complete blackout.


I'd also like to mention that I'm doing these questions to keep you guys entertained, and to keep the thread semi-active until some actual new information on anything pokemon related comes up.


----------



## Juicebox

I'm curious about what kind of Pokemon would appear in my town if Pokemon were real. There probably wouldn't be anything spectacular, probably just the basic Pidgey and Rattatta. I could also see there being a ton of Wingull and Murkrow because my town is infested with crows and seagulls. But I also wonder what region I'd be a part of. I'm technically closest to the Orre region, so there may not even be wild Pokemon in my town.

What kind of Pokemon do you think you would find in your home town?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Juicebox said:


> What kind of Pokemon do you think you would find in your home town?



I live in a sort of rural area, and up in the mountains. So depending on the region, I would probably expect to find things like Deerling, Teddiursa/Ursaring, Geodude, Graveler, Machop, maybe even Larvitar or Torkoal, since the mountains here are rich in coal. I also live by a river, which is heavily polluted, and there are a lot of industrial plants around, so I'd expect to see lots of Koffing, Grimer, both of their evolutions, and probably smaller forest pokemon for the lower elevations.


----------



## Juicebox

Prof Gallows said:


> Now that everyone has a pretty good idea of what they'd like to do in the pokemon world, I'll move onto a different question.
> 
> Pokemon as everyday problems and pests. In the world of pokemon humans have to find a way to work with or around pokemon. Sometimes this doesn't work out too well. If you were living in the pokemon world, what do you think would be common problems caused by wild pokemon?
> 
> As an example, Electabuzz/other electric pokemon climbing onto a power cable and feeding off of the electricity, possibly causing a brownout in an area or worse, a complete blackout.
> 
> 
> I'd also like to mention that I'm doing these questions to keep you guys entertained, and to keep the thread semi-active until some actual new information on anything pokemon related comes up.



I can honestly see problems arising from some of the fire Pokemon. Even though the Pokedex exaggerates some things, I think Pokemon like Slugma could be a real nuisance, as they could kill grass very easily and there's always the risk of fire when watched. Same goes for grimer, who could really hurt the plant population if overcrowded. I actually imagine that introducing Pokemon away from their natural habitat is actually rather difficult.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Juicebox said:


> I can honestly see problems arising from some of the fire Pokemon. Even though the Pokedex exaggerates some things, I think Pokemon like Slugma could be a real nuisance, as they could kill grass very easily and there's always the risk of fire when watched. Same goes for grimer, who could really hurt the plant population if overcrowded. I actually imagine that introducing Pokemon away from their natural habitat is actually rather difficult.



In a real setting, I can see Slugma not even surviving outside of it's natural environment. It has to constantly move or else it'll solidify and die. The neat thing about Grimer and Muk though, is that they can control their toxicity levels. So unless you had some pissed off Grimer and Muk, I don't see them purposely going out and destroying things. But you are right on the last bit, introducing pokemon to a new environment is a good way to screw up the system.

Fire pokemon are interesting though. The town.. or whatever it's called, that I live in was built however long ago for coal miners to live closer to where they work. Further up in the mountains along some paths I like to go, there is this huge mine that caught fire eighty some years ago, and is still burning. That sort of thing seems like somewhere that fire pokemon would feel at home at if they aren't in their natural habitat.


----------



## AndyB

Living on the seafront I see there be lots of water types, at least closer to the coast. Even more so where I work, we're right on the docks so there'd be loads there. And I'd be cool with that!
I could see grass types being in the fields and backrounds, flying types not far from the Wind farms near me? I dunno.


----------



## Officer Berri

I don't really live in a big town. I live down a back road just a bit aways from a small town you miss if you blink. A Military base isn't that far away either. I assume that the area around here would be mostly inhabited by birds, the small rodent types, and insects and bugs. Maybe a few deerling and sawsbuck as well, since there are deer native to the area. And anything equivalent to a coyote. Coyotes have become a bit of a problem around here at times. We also have Raccoons and skunks so those types of pokemon would be seen as well. You'd spot the occasional Wingull too. There's a reservoir not far north of here. I see freaking seagulls around when it's warm enough.

People have a pretty big problem with littering around here. So I could see pokemon like Grimer and Trubbish being attracted to the areas around the wal-mart and other shopping areas. Though beyond that, large bird pokemon frolicking in the parking lots, packs of wild dog pokemon running through the fields, and rodent infestations would be the biggest problem around these parts.


----------



## Prof Gallows

You see seagulls in Indiana?


----------



## Officer Berri

Yep. |: I have no idea how in the world they got here, but honest to god, I see the dang things hanging around the Kroger Parking lot once it gets warm outside. At first I thought they were just big white birds. Then one flew down and landed right freaking next to the car as I stepped out of it.

I even went home to check wikipedia images of seagulls afterwards to be one hundred percent sure of what they were. My mind was blown.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Wow. Can't say that we have seagulls in West Virginia.. the weirdest we get in our Kroger parking lots are like, bears, and even then that's pretty uncommon. lol


ANYWAY.

Given that animals in the real world sometimes migrate to random places, I suppose the same could go for pokemon.


----------



## Juicebox

The problem with predicting what Pokemon would be near me is that Idaho's ecosystem is really odd. It has abundant forest and mountains, and I'm sure a ton of Pokemon could flourish in that part, but I live in the more urban area. On one hand, Idaho is somewhat considered a dessert, but it isn't arid and dead enough for me to see things like Trapinch. However, it also isn't lush enough for most Pokemon either. The weird thing is, I could see Castform flourishing very well in my town because our weather is so random.

My town has a ton of seagulls despite the utter lack of sea.


----------



## Kaiaa

There are a lot of problems that could arise. I believe that Steelix and Onix would be heavily regulated pokemon (in fact, most very large pokemon would be) because of their size. You can't just say "Steelix, go!" and expect not to get in serious trouble. The would probably only be endangered wild pokemon or used in construction.


----------



## Juicebox

I also wonder, how would we feed carnivorous Pokemon? I know that some Pokemon could probably eat synthetic meat like animals, but there are also some animals that have to eat their prey live. Do you think that if you have an Arbok, you have to you know, catch its dinner?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Juicebox said:


> I also wonder, how would we feed carnivorous Pokemon? I know that some Pokemon could probably eat synthetic meat like animals, but there are also some animals that have to eat their prey live. Do you think that if you have an Arbok, you have to you know, catch its dinner?



It mentions in a few of the main series games that carnivorous pokemon eat other pokemon. So I would imagine that it would still work like that. For the pokemon that you own, I'm sure there would be some sort of system in place where you just purchase food, because in the pokemon world, humans have to eat meat as well, and the only meat in the world are pokemon. lol

In Arbok's case, you'd probably be able to feed it any kind of meat without any ill effects.


@Kaiaa

In the pokemon stories that I write, I have a system set in place exactly like that. Big pokemon like that aren't allowed to be brought out in a lot of places. The only time you'd see a big pokemon like Onix or Steelix is way out in an area that a gym leader who uses either of those pokemon has built, or a natural open area. Of course, Wailord is completely useless, as are most other water pokemon, outside of water. Considering it's size as well, I doubt many trainers are going to come to own one.


----------



## oath2order

Does Onyx technically fly then? I mean, it's obviously levitating somewhat, I think.

I could imagine at some point in this world, there'd be a few ships getting sunk due to pissed off Wailord.

Miltank would end up being factory farmed


----------



## AndyB

Onix doesn't float. Not even Steelix does. Maybe with something like Magnet Rise they could, but they don't.
And of course some Pok?mon would be used for agricultural stuff.


----------



## Stevey Queen

In the anime, Brock would make the Pokemon food that looked like Kibbles n Bits, so I assume that captured Pokemon eat dog food.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Right, Onix and Steelix don't float. That's only visual stuff for things like Pokemon Stadium.




Lovemcqueen said:


> In the anime, Brock would make the Pokemon food that looked like Kibbles n Bits, so I assume that captured Pokemon eat dog food.



That was just because they can't show pokemon eating each other in the anime. It's just a creative alternative so they can keep their ratings stable. Again I'll say, anime canon is just anime canon. It has it's own version of the pokemon world. The main series games don't share any canon with it, or any of the other games.

and in a real life situation, I don't think artificial food is going to cut it.


----------



## oath2order

AndyB said:


> Onix doesn't float. Not even Steelix does. Maybe with something like Magnet Rise they could, but they don't.
> And of course some Pok?mon would be used for agricultural stuff.



So how does Onyx move?


----------



## AndyB

oath2order said:


> So how does Onyx move?



Think how a snake would. Just... massive, and leaving the ground all upturned.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> So how does Onyx move?



..like a snake? lol

since you know.. Onix is a rock snake pokemon.. =p

Also like a snake, it spins it's head like a drill to dig underground.


----------



## AndyB

Would anyone be interested in doing a Pok?mon Elite Four/Battle Frontier type showdown. Having a few select "champions" for others to challenge and prove they're a master. Just an idea I'd have.


----------



## Prof Gallows

We attempted to do something similar to this a while back, but it never got off the ground because there were too many people involved in the process.

It'd be fun if we could get it going though. Would pass time until the new games, or at least until New Leaf is out.


----------



## Juicebox

I'd love to do that, but I know I wouldn't make it too far. :/. I love these games, but I'm really not good at them. I'd still try to participate though for the fun.

But would we have Smogon rules in place? Because I'd prefer it if we had our own rules in place instead of following the current competitive tier listings.


----------



## Prof Gallows

No no. Smogon is more for really serious competitive players. Our thing is for fun, and is only directed at TBT members.

I forget how long ago it was, a few years. We(Andy and I) started up a TBT Pokemon League, which consisted of eight gym leaders and an elite four. It was chaos. People got really excited for it, got their positions, and then didn't do anything.

There were all sorts of things planned for it, like custom badges and things. But again, it never got off the ground. An Elite 4 seems easier because we already have half of the four. We'd just need two people who want to be part of it, and who don't mind using a specific type team. But we'd also need people who want to battle us, and that's where it gets complicated.
Our league last year went pretty well though, with a few bumps. So maybe this will have good results too?


----------



## Juicebox

Prof Gallows said:


> No no. Smogon is more for really serious competitive players. Our thing is for fun, and is only directed at TBT members.
> 
> I forget how long ago it was, a few years. We(Andy and I) started up a TBT Pokemon League, which consisted of eight gym leaders and an elite four. It was chaos. People got really excited for it, got their positions, and then didn't do anything.
> 
> There were all sorts of things planned for it, like custom badges and things. But again, it never got off the ground. An Elite 4 seems easier because we already have half of the four. We'd just need two people who want to be part of it, and who don't mind using a specific type team. But we'd also need people who want to battle us, and that's where it gets complicated.
> Our league last year went pretty well though, with a few bumps. So maybe this will have good results too?



I'd have to be a battler because I'm not good at type specialty teams, but if you need people to battle, sign me up. I'd also help organizing in any way that I can.


----------



## Prof Gallows

It's still just an idea right now, and it's pretty late in the day so a lot of people aren't going to see it. Especially since this post I'm writing currently will be the last post for this page.

But yeah. If anyone wants to apply for the elite 4, or if you want to battle, just say so. If there are enough people who want to play, we'll actually start it up. The league had a good bit of people, and that was for HG/SS.

If you want to battle us, it's more for bragging rights if you win.
Not to brag myself, but I have a pretty intense team being set up for this. ;]


----------



## oath2order

I'd join it. Once we get the new games, that is. I haven't played the new ones enough to know what to do >.>

Gallows, are you an EV trainer?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yup. I don't EV train all of my pokemon, but the ones I keep in my team I do, yes.

and yeah, Andy mentioned that maybe we should just wait until X and Y.
We planned on doing a League or something similar to it every year, but we didn't expect the new gen to come so quickly. So if this is something that people want to wait for, then we'll wait.


----------



## oath2order

I'd be glad to take on the role of a Gym Leader or two if needed, when the time comes and if you want someone who will gladly help out.


----------



## Prof Gallows

If you want, head over to the group thread and put in an application.

That way it'll be there so we can see it, where it won't get pushed back. It was easier to mention it here though, so people would see it. lol

But yes. If people want to wait until X and Y, no problem in waiting.


----------



## oath2order

If my friend isn't deployed yet when X and Y are released, I think I'll be able to get him as a challenger. He's a competitive battler.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sounds good. I'm not too competitive myself, but I've been into some competitions and know how serious some people can be. lol


----------



## AndyB

The issue with the Gym Leader idea, and why I then said to use a smaller number, is that it takes longer for everybody to be ready. That's even why previous attempts have failed, because not everyone has their team set and people start early, which just causes problems.
With say 4 people, get them ready and then people can start much sooner. I'd go into it more, but I'll wait to see if anyone else is interested.


----------



## Kaiaa

I'd be a gym leader if possible. I don't do EV training so I'd be pretty easy to beat but it sounds really fun.


----------



## AndyB

They're not Gym leaders, another thing with that is that if we were to have only a few people interested and yet everyone wants to be a leader.. we have no challengers. So numbers dictate what we do.


----------



## Kaiaa

Makes sense. Okay, I'll be a challenger but will be appointed an elite if needed. Of course, only if numbers dictate it.


----------



## Officer Berri

I'd never be able to take part in this. xD I get bored of Pokemon easily. I would get curb stomped by anyone at the elite 4 in their games. xD Even if I did use my best team, my planning is not good enough for battling against real people.

Status affecting attacks? What's that? ALL MY ATTACKS CAUSE DAMAGE! BECAUSE I AM A WARRIOR. Grrrrr!


----------



## Prof Gallows

That seems to be the problem with a lot of people too. Well, not so much a problem more than an inconvenience.

Only a few people tend to stay interested in the game, so that leaves us with a really limited number of people to participate. Anyway, if we do anything at all it won't be until after October by the looks of it. With the wave of members that is inevitably on it's way when New Leaf is released, the number of people interested and serious about something like this might increase.


Until then, and until any new information comes out on the games, I'll keep asking questions to keep the thread active.

If you lived in the pokemon world, out of the five countries/regions we know of currently, which one would you live in and why?

I would pick Johto, myself. It's very much like my ideal home, very nature oriented with a few bigger cities around and a culture that sticks to it's history. Also an easy access way to get to Kanto, via train.


----------



## Officer Berri

Ahh, man. This is a tough question. I know I wouldn't live in Hoenn and Sinnoh, but the other three I have to think about.

-Johto, for a lot of the reasons you just stated, Gallows. Plus, it's always been my favorite region out of all the games. I think Ecruteak city would be the one I'd like to live in the most! It's such a beautiful town. Especially in some of the artwork. I'm a sucker for trees in their fall shades and this beautiful piece of artwork on Bulbapedia just shows how beautiful the town really is: http://cdn.bulbagarden.net/upload/a/a4/Ecruteak_City_Landscape.png

-Kanto because it's the region I'm most familiar with and know the most about. It doesn't have as many neat places as Johto though, but that region is just a quick trip away! If I lived here, I'd like my hometown to be Viridian City. Viridian It's close to the Viridian forest, and I love natural places like that (And has nothing to do with Giovanni. Nope. Not at all.).

-I like how unique Unova is, and I love it's pokemon. So it's got at least a 'maybe' from me. If I could live here, I'd want to live in Striaton City. I really love the area around it, and it's a short walk to Nacrene city and the Pinwheel Forest. This one is my favorite because of that beautiful fountain area as well as being close to the Dream Yard. (Also the Striaton Gym is awesome~)


----------



## Juicebox

Hoenn is stunning IMO. I would totally want to live in Fortree in harmony with all the Pokemon I catch. I can then go out to the rainy routes accompanying the town and play in the rain. I'd like to see all the towns there, because every town has something to see. Plus, Gen 3 has my favorite Pokemon designs, so I would have no problems finding a partner that I like.

Special mention goes to Johto, because it seems to have a very interesting culture, and I'd love to live in Ecruteak with all the towers and dancers.


----------



## Kaiaa

I would have to pick Johto as well, main reason being that I loved the (Heart)Gold/(Soul)Silver versions the most out of any of the pokemon games. I would live in Azalea Town.


----------



## oath2order

Hoenn is my favorite because of Lilycove <3


----------



## Stevey Queen

Hoenn will always be my favorite unless the new region somehow manages to be even better. I would live in Fortree City, but someone already said that so in an effort to be original I would live in Pacifdlog (can't spell) Town. It's a very beautiful town.


----------



## Officer Berri

I don't like Hoenn that much myself. I just don't like the design of it and all the water routes on it. xD


----------



## oath2order

What's so bad about water?


----------



## Officer Berri

Tentacools. Tentacools everywhere. O_O


----------



## oath2order

Ah yes, the Zubats of water. But nothing a few Max Repels can't handle!


----------



## Officer Berri

xD I have never been able to use my repels. I have RPG player hoarder's disease.

Everything that enters my bag never leaves unless it's a poke ball or I'm in the middle of the elite four and need to heal!

Plus using repels would take repels I have away and then I'd have to spend my precious pokemoney on more repels when I could be spending it on more poke balls. @_@ My mind is a complicated place.


----------



## oath2order

I can tell XD


----------



## Treasu(red)

I'm so bummed.. I drove to the next town to go to the Gamestop to get the Mystery Gift Meloetta and b/c I live in the middle of nowhere the guy's like "Urrrh, did you drive all the way here just for that? You should call ahead next time. I dunno when we'll get that. When was it out? Oh. Two days ago? Oh. Well. Call back." 

*facepalm*


----------



## AndyB

Hoenn is HUGE though, yes there's a lot of water, but Gen 3 had the faster surfing speed at that point.
Repels are good and all.. but they limit the chance of that illusive shiny! :O


----------



## Officer Berri

This is another reason I don't use repels! xD

I got 2 shinies while wandering around! My first was while I was hunting for the Pikachu in the Viridian Forest. Got a yellow caterpie instead.

"Me: OH MY LORD A SHINY A SHINY *SIBLING* I HAVE A SHINY!"
"Brother: OH MY GOD A SHINY!"


----------



## Stevey Queen

I have only found two shinies naturally. One was back in Crystal and it was a purple Drowzee. Back at the time, I didn't know what a shiny was and I freaked out because I thought my game was broken so I turned it off. The other was in Sapphire, I also didn't know what a shiny was at this point either, and it was Geodude. I didn't freak out this time but I was like "eww I don't want a Geodude", and ran away.

In Platinum, there's a technique you can use with the PokeRadar to increase the chances of a shiny appearing. I caught a beautiful Shinx and Larvitar this way.

All of my other shinies are products of ActionReplay.


----------



## Officer Berri

My other Shiny is a shiny Rattata I got while grinding before heading into the Viridian forest during a Nuzlocke run.

...I failed the Nuzlocke run by catching it. I figure this was the game's way of saying "NUZLOCKE IS NOT FOR YOU."

Oddly enough, both times I got a shiny were around the Viridian Forest, and one was in fire red, and the other was leaf green.


----------



## Enyeto

My first was in Pokemon Pearl. It was actually a Combee that I found by slathering honey on a honey tree. 

BUT IT WAS MALE.


----------



## Officer Berri

xD

My boyfriend's first shiny was a Tangela, I believe. He was not very pleased about the turn of events.

Whenever I play pokemon games now I'm always silently dreading that I'm going to see a shiny during the start of the game when I don't have any pokeballs, or worse I'll see one in a Safari Zone area. @_@ And I'll just be freaking out the whole time and ahhhhhhh


----------



## Prof Gallows

I don't use repels either. Never have, literally. lol


Not once in my entire life have I used a repel, I always thought it was like cheating or turning on easy mode. The point is to train your pokemon and have an adventure. Not much is going to happen if you aren't running into pokemon.


and AR's are bad. D=
the only time they are ever good is for randomizing for nuzlocke runs.


----------



## Officer Berri

I think the only time I have ever used repels is when I was looking for items in a cave and I just straight up got TIRED of the freaking Zubats and geodudes or whatever that I kept running into! xD Though now that I have discovered the Run Away ability, I usually never have to use repels. If I can get a pokemon with that ability, I just have to keep it at the front of my party and I can choose if I want to fight something or just flee. Sure I lose a few seconds compared to using a repel, but this way I won't ever miss a shiny or a rare encounter for the area!

I agree about AR's! I would never use them to get shinies. It just seems to take the triumph over catching one out of it if you can just snap your fingers and get one whenever! ):


----------



## Stevey Queen

Officer Berri said:


> I think the only time I have ever used repels is when I was looking for items in a cave and I just straight up got TIRED of the freaking Zubats and geodudes or whatever that I kept running into! xD Though now that I have discovered the Run Away ability, I usually never have to use repels. If I can get a pokemon with that ability, I just have to keep it at the front of my party and I can choose if I want to fight something or just flee. Sure I lose a few seconds compared to using a repel, but this way I won't ever miss a shiny or a rare encounter for the area!
> 
> I agree about AR's! I would never use them to get shinies. It just seems to take the triumph over catching one out of it if you can just snap your fingers and get one whenever! ):



I agree about the AR's. I just got obsessed with shinies a couple years ago and I really wanted some. I did end up releasing most of the shinies I did catch though.


----------



## oath2order

I used an AR to catch a bunch of Johto/Kanto Pokemon in Sapphire. It's why I almost have a complete Pokedex


----------



## Officer Berri

I've never used AR in my life. Using cheats to get stuff has never sat right with me. Especially after my brother used a Game Genie on Final Fantasy 6 and somehow lost the save file I had started. |:<


----------



## Prof Gallows

Back before the online trading was in the games, I would have given the ARs a slide. Back then, the only way you could complete the pokedex was to cheat, sadly. But now with the distributions and online trading, you really can get every single pokemon without cheating at all.

So apart from the 3D stuff in X and Y, what new features do you think will be in the games? Black and White introduced triple battles, special moves that interacted with each other, and a few other smaller things.


----------



## Officer Berri

I certainly hope there are no more "# Battles" introduced. @_@ Two on Two was annoying enough for me... three on three sounds like a nightmare so anything more than that would be awful.

I'd like to see a bit of player character customization. Maybe something like changing hats, clothing styles, what kind of bag your player character carries around. Also changing colors. All that would be pretty awesome. *prays this topic doesn't get filled with 'this is pokemon, not the sims!' posts like on another forum I go to*


----------



## oath2order

Rotation battles were the worst. I hope they get removed.

This is Pokemon. It is not the Sims. But we had customization with Secret Bases and the Sinnoh Underground, so I don't see why people make that point.


----------



## Officer Berri

I dunno why but on that other forum the idea of 'customizing the trainer's appearance' translated to "I WANT TO DEFINE EVERY ASPECT OF MY CHARACTER'S PHYSICAL FEATURES AND THEN FOCUS ON THAT AND ONLY THAT THE WHOLE GAME."

|: I really have no idea where they were coming from because all they would say is "THIS ISN'T THE SIMS."


----------



## oath2order

Oh, so they just fall down the slippery slope argument, okay.

Yeah, I mean, I wouldn't mind maybe changing the hair color and clothing style a bit. I mean, our trainer cards show what trainer we look like, make the overworld avatar representative of that.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I liked rotation battles...I sucked really bad at the regular Triple battles. And doubles were fun to me. And customizing your Trainer would be a dream come true.

And secret bases should return, only they should be bigger and have a lot more stuff to decorate with.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I loved triple battles, honestly. Double battles were fun, I loved them too. But I think that triple is far enough, quad battles would be too much.


----------



## Officer Berri

My preference has always been one on one. I can handle two on two matches easily, but I feel like I have less total control since I have to worry about two enemies and two of my own pokemon's stats.

I just like to keep things really simple. @_@ The thought of Rotation Battles scares me.


----------



## Enyeto

THE PIKACHU 3DS XL MIGHT COME TO AMERICA. 

I was just watching a commercial on my TV for the new Pokemon Mystery Dungeon game and one of the kids was holding THE PIKACHU THEMED 3DS XL. They even showed it close up. I was expecting them to say something about it in the commercial, but they didn't. I looked it up and found this. 

Why would Nintendo show it in a commercial and not release it? I definitely think it'll be coming our way soon.


----------



## AndyB

It could just be that it was stock footage that they're using for all ads?


----------



## Jake

I checked the ad on youtube though, its american accent, and one is like the blue 3DS XL (could be red lol) and the other is the Pikachu.. like why wouldn't they make the Pikachu be the other color


----------



## AndyB

But they can quite easily dub the ads.


----------



## Jake

True but they're not Asian and the game comes to Europe in May


----------



## Enyeto

Would a Pikachu 3DS XL + Mystery Dungeon bundle be a long shot?


----------



## Prof Gallows

For Nintendo, reusing an already existing, unpopular, themed 3DS XL wouldn't really be too long of a long shot.

The Pikachu themed 3DSXL didn't get the sales it was expected to make, so I can see them trying to ship it off somewhere else. But I also see them just using it because it's pokemon related.


----------



## SockHead

I GOT A SHINY SCYTHER LAST NIGHT AGGGHHHH!!!

Yo, new topic! How many shinies have you caught and what were they? Did you have trouble getting them or were they completely random? Shiny stories are always kind of interesting to hear!


----------



## AndyB

Think we went over it a few pages back, just before repels. 

Recent Red Gyarados while training for the Elite Four in Emerald. Not long before that Hoothoot in Crystal. Gyarados I was just training, so it came out of nowhere. Hoothoot I was initially looking for a Ghastly for my team, but that popped up so I nabbed that instead.


----------



## oath2order

Still haven't gotten one


----------



## Trent the Paladin

SockHead said:


> I GOT A SHINY SCYTHER LAST NIGHT AGGGHHHH!!!
> 
> Yo, new topic! How many shinies have you caught and what were they? Did you have trouble getting them or were they completely random? Shiny stories are always kind of interesting to hear!



Let's see... Red Gyarados in Crystal, Gold Seaking in Firered, Silver Weepinbell in either Diamond or Platinum, and Red Gyarados again in HeartGold. So Lake of Rage, Safari Zone, Shaymin's Route, and Lake of Rage. All completely random. :> Kinda wish I didn't trade away that Weepinbell though.


----------



## AndyB

Tom said:


> Let's see... Red Gyarados in Crystal, Gold Seaking in Firered, Silver Weepinbell in either Diamond or Platinum, and Red Gyarados again in HeartGold. So Lake of Rage, Safari Zone, Shaymin's Route, and Lake of Rage. All completely random. :> Kinda wish I didn't trade away that Weepinbell though.



The Lake of Rage Gyaradoses are set though. Everybody can get those. :C Sorry man.


----------



## Officer Berri

Like I (think) I said before, I have a Shiny Butterfree that I caught as a Caterpie while hunting for Pikachu in the Viridian Forest in Leaf Green.

I also have a Shiny Rattata that I caught while attempting a Nuzlock run and grinding before going into the Viridian Forest in Fire Red.

I think this may be why I like Kanto so much.


----------



## SockHead

The Masuda method really does work wonders. I've gotten two shinies out of it in the first couple hundred eggs. I wasn't keeping track but I'm guessing scyther came around 200 hundred eggs when I found the shiny.


----------



## Stevey Queen

What's the Masuda method?


----------



## AndyB

Lovemcqueen said:


> What's the Masuda method?



Using a foreign Ditto to breed.


----------



## SockHead

Lovemcqueen said:


> What's the Masuda method?





AndyB said:


> Using a foreign Ditto to breed.



A foreign ditto or just a foreign counterpart.

I had a male NA Scyther breed with a female JAP Scyther. Instead if having a 1/8192 chance of finding a shiny, it's greatly cut down to 1/1366. Read more about it here: http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Masuda_method It takes a lot of patience but the results are always worth it. It's cool to have the choice for what shiny Pokemon you want.

I like breeding without using dittos because I think you get eggs faster that way. The only thing that sucks though is that you have to go on the GTS to find foreign pokemon and sometimes its a drag to fulfill their ridiculous requests for level 9 dialgas and such.


----------



## Officer Berri

I can't even use the GTS because my DS has no internet connection! D: No foreign pokemon for me.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I stopped trying to use the GTS after Platinum for that very reason (though my Platinum copy had a broken GTS). Managed to get decent trades going in Diamond though, but I usually didn't anything good from them other than what I actually wanted surprisingly. If the GTS makes a return in X and Y (highly likely) I really hope they rig it so people can't clog it with broken trades like that.


----------



## Jake

My shinies (from memory)
geodude and gyrados: Crystal
zangoose, sandshrew and something else: Ruby
gyrados: soul silver


that's all LOL

Then I have the pichu's given away over wifi and the shiny raquayza (sp?) give out to the Japanese version for Pokemon conquest. I probably have more but can't remember


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tom said:


> If the GTS makes a return in X and Y (highly likely) I really hope they rig it so people can't clog it with broken trades like that.



I've been trying to figure out a why they could do that without breaking the whole system. It's possible to get those pokemon at those levels, so it's not illegal in the game, which is how they're abusing it. If they could have it where legendary pokemon had some sort of restrictions in the GTS, then yeah, that'd fix the problem. But where they've gone and made it possible for that to happen in game, they pretty much ruined it themselves.


I think in X and Y they'll be able to fix it though, because I don't see any X and Y connection to the older games. If there is, then hopefully they'll figure out another way around it.


----------



## Jake

pretty sure US is getting the Pikachu XL

https://twitter.com/Pokemon/status/311872840221749249


----------



## ACking

^^ I hope so.


----------



## ACking

YEESSSSS!


----------



## Officer Berri

Man Pikachu's head looks so weird in that design.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Maybe it's suppose to look like it's Pokemon Rumble Blast counterpart.


----------



## ACking

Officer Berri said:


> Man Pikachu's head looks so weird in that design.



Right? But I like it!


----------



## SockHead

I don't really like the design. I already hate the XL, so I wish they'd just keep making original 3DS designs. Plus, when you open the XL, wouldn't Pikachu's face be upside-down?


----------



## Julie

SockHead said:


> I don't really like the design. I already hate the XL, so I wish they'd just keep making original 3DS designs. Plus, when you open the XL, wouldn't Pikachu's face be upside-down?



this is why I prefer decals because I can apply it so that it's not upside down when opened. Also, not to mention that the XL's camera makes it look like Pikachu has nipples.


----------



## oath2order

Julie said:


> this is why I prefer decals because I can apply it so that it's not upside down when opened. Also, not to mention that the XL's camera makes it look like Pikachu has nipples.



I want it now, just so Pikachu will have nipples on my 3DS


----------



## Prof Gallows

I don't like it either. Never been a fan of Pikachu.

Now if they release an X/Y 3DS XL that has a cool design, then I'll get it. Otherwise, sorry Nintendo. I'll stick with my 3DS.


----------



## Prof Gallows

So for those of you who don't know about it, HarmoKnight, a rhythm game by Game Freak, is being released in the US and EU on the 28th this month.

Right now there is a demo for it on the 3DS eshop in the US, and a demo will be coming to EU next week. It's a pretty fun game, and even includes some tracks from the pokemon games.


Ah, also, Pokemon Scramble U will be available in Japan April 24th. Which if you don't know, is similar to the Skylanders in terms of the game uses the NFC with toy figures. The game will come with six standard figures and you can separately purchase one special figure in Pokemon Center stores.

So if and when that game comes to the english speaking countries, I'm sure it'll probably be like Skylanders, with the individual boxes of certain figures and bigger ones with more. If you can't tell, I'm pretty excited for it to be released over here. I enjoyed Skylanders and a Pokemon version makes that billions of times better.
But I'll clarify that they aren't like Skylanders in gameplay, just similar in that they use figures.



Spoiler: Pokemon Scramble U Trailer


----------



## Jake

Eww no

I'll just force my brother to buy them all

IMO this is ****


----------



## Officer Berri

I'm not all that keen to buy a pokemon game that requires me to buy pokemon toys. |: I'm 22 years old, it'd be awkward enough trying to find a store that sells them, let alone having to walk up to the check out with pokemon toys.

Buying a My Little Pony toy I thought was pretty back in the G3 days was awkward enough for me... buying pokemon frequently would make my poor little head explode. xD


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> So for those of you who don't know about it, HarmoKnight, a rhythm game by Game Freak, is being released in the US and EU on the 28th this month.
> 
> Right now there is a demo for it on the 3DS eshop in the US, and a demo will be coming to EU next week. It's a pretty fun game, and even includes some tracks from the pokemon games.
> 
> 
> Ah, also, Pokemon Scramble U will be available in Japan April 24th. Which if you don't know, is similar to the Skylanders in terms of the game uses the NFC with toy figures. The game will come with six standard figures and you can separately purchase one special figure in Pokemon Center stores.
> 
> So if and when that game comes to the english speaking countries, I'm sure it'll probably be like Skylanders, with the individual boxes of certain figures and bigger ones with more. If you can't tell, I'm pretty excited for it to be released over here. I enjoyed Skylanders and a Pokemon version makes that billions of times better.
> But I'll clarify that they aren't like Skylanders in gameplay, just similar in that they use figures.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pokemon Scramble U Trailer



Guess what I'm not playing? Just a gimmick for money >.>


----------



## Prof Gallows

It's not a gimmick though. =/

NFC has a serious amount of potential. Yeah, they're pretty much ripping off Skylanders and they'll be able to outmarket them with it tenfold as well. But the technology that goes behind it is what is great about it.


----------



## Jake

I will buy Bidoof that's all

Q's
_The game will come with six standard figures _
- but isn't the game eShop download?

Can you still get the Pokemon normally buy toppling them over or w/e in game?

I DONT UNDERSTAND DIS **** #####help


----------



## Justin

Prof Gallows said:


> It's not a gimmick though. =/
> 
> NFC has a serious amount of potential. Yeah, they're pretty much ripping off Skylanders and they'll be able to outmarket them with it tenfold as well. But the technology that goes behind it is what is great about it.



It kind of is. They could offer the exact same thing 100% digitally through an in-game store or even for free included in the game. Bundling them with a physical figure when you don't need to is kind of a gimmick IMO.


----------



## Prof Gallows

But then there would be absolutely no point for them to be using the NFC in the pad controller. That's what I'm trying to get at.


----------



## Jake

here is translated trailer


----------



## Prof Gallows

Wait, what the heck?

So the game doesn't actually come with any figures, you have to go out and buy them? Since it's exclusively for download. That's dumb. >=/


----------



## Officer Berri

Wow, it's download only? Welp I know a game I'm never gonna own! |:

The figure looks like crap too. I get that they're trying to match the toys in the games but they could have at least rounded the toys out so they don't look like they got yanked out of a Nintendo 64.


----------



## Juicebox

Huh. The toy thing is pretty cool, and it definitely adds an element of uniqueness in a spin-off that I wasn't really sure if they would be able to add new features or not. That being said, I'm not going to own a Wii U any time soon, so I probably won't end up with this game.


----------



## ACking

Is it coming to US? Because the way it sounded, the figures are only going to be at predetermined stores, and the Pokemon center....


----------



## Prof Gallows

ACking said:


> Is it coming to US? Because the way it sounded, the figures are only going to be at predetermined stores, and the Pokemon center....



If it does, it'll have store exclusive figures for things like Walmart, Target, Toys R Us, etc.
they do the same thing over there with their stores.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> If it does, it'll have store exclusive figures for things like Walmart, Target, Toys R Us, etc.
> they do the same thing over there with their stores.



Oh good, Target, I can use my discount


----------



## Treasu(red)

Hey TBTers. This is off topic but I wanted to hear your opinions. The last four days or so I've been playing White 2, with my favorite pokemon all in one team. I EV train, only use pokes with relatively superior IV's and a beneficial nature, really research my movepools, and equip good items. So I get on the random matchup battles, free mode over wifi... and I'm horrified at the amount of shiny pokemon I see. Most people have at least 1-2 shinies on their team, if not all of them. The best part is even though they've probably hacked/cheated my team still kicks butt over half the time, only most people turn off their systems (IN FREE MODE!) if they're losing.  I'm just about to give up on the wifi aspect of pokemon. Has anyone else had trouble with this?


----------



## AndyB

I've not battled online in a long time. I don't really know how it works in White 2, but even so I never had problems with people quitting.


----------



## Officer Berri

I don't battle online because having to EV train and stuff like that sucks all the fun out of playing pokemon.  I'd rather have a team of pokemon I want to use, with the moves I want to use. Having to compete against people who pretty much tweak every single part of their pokemon seems really overcomplicated to me.


----------



## Juicebox

Treasu(red) said:


> Hey TBTers. This is off topic but I wanted to hear your opinions. The last four days or so I've been playing White 2, with my favorite pokemon all in one team. I EV train, only use pokes with relatively superior IV's and a beneficial nature, really research my movepools, and equip good items. So I get on the random matchup battles, free mode over wifi... and I'm horrified at the amount of shiny pokemon I see. Most people have at least 1-2 shinies on their team, if not all of them. The best part is even though they've probably hacked/cheated my team still kicks butt over half the time, only most people turn off their systems (IN FREE MODE!) if they're losing.  I'm just about to give up on the wifi aspect of pokemon. Has anyone else had trouble with this?



I'm not a big online battler because I don't really EV train, but I agree that the online aspects haven't been executed very well. I can understand that I shouldn't win every battle, because I don't train my team, but I at least want to fight a team that legitimately better than mine and not just a hack (Lvl. 100 shinies with perfect everything). Also, on the rare, rare occasion that I'm actually holding my own, they always disconnect from me.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Juicebox said:


> I'm not a big online battler because I don't really EV train, but I agree that the online aspects haven't been executed very well. I can understand that I shouldn't win every battle, because I don't train my team, but I at least want to fight a team that legitimately better than mine and not just a hack (Lvl. 100 shinies with perfect everything). Also, on the rare, rare occasion that I'm actually holding my own, they always disconnect from me.



I'm sorry to hear you're experiencing the_ exact same problems_ I am. :/ I think if you have to use pokemon you don't like, and spend days and days and days breeding training getting BP for items, shards for tutoring... urgh. It's not worth it. And there's no way I'm substituting the pokemon I love to play with, for pokemon who are more likely to win playing online. 

I do EV train because with the bracer items it only takes about 30 minutes for me to get a pokemon completely EV trained (You only have to KO about 51 pokemon with a bracer to get the points you'd get killing 252 pokemon without it).

Sadly I think hacking has become so refined the game's unable to tell legit pokemon from fakes.


----------



## Juicebox

Treasu(red) said:


> I'm sorry to hear you're experiencing the_ exact same problems_ I am. :/ I think if you have to use pokemon you don't like, and spend days and days and days breeding training getting BP for items, shards for tutoring... urgh. It's not worth it. And there's no way I'm substituting the pokemon I love to play with, for pokemon who are more likely to win playing online.
> 
> I do EV train because with the bracer items it only takes about 30 minutes for me to get a pokemon completely EV trained (You only have to KO about 51 pokemon with a bracer to get the points you'd get killing 252 pokemon without it).
> 
> Sadly I think hacking has become so refined the game's unable to tell legit pokemon from fakes.



I'm hoping that the "unhackable" 3DS fixes it somewhat. There's still going to be cheats and stuff, but it might die down in X/Y. What I'm really hoping they fix is GTS. I want them to take out the ability to ask for level 9 Reshirams and other trades that are downright impossible.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> If it does, it'll have store exclusive figures for things like Walmart, Target, Toys R Us, etc.
> they do the same thing over there with their stores.



It's kinda dumb tho b/cos they come out of capsule machines in Japan which cost 200 yen which is like $2 in the US but here they're probably gonna be like $10 b/cos they suck.


----------



## Prof Gallows

@Treasured: I have that problem as well. Which is why I only play in the official tournaments when they have them. Random matchups over WIFI is just as bad as the GTS. I EV train my pokemon as well, and go through the whole thing like you do with the IVs and natures, and it seriously ticks me off when I want to battle someone and all I can see are obviously, badly at that, hacked pokemon teams.

The shiny bit could be legit, doubtful, but currently B/W2 are the two games out of any pokemon game where shiny pokemon are the easiest to get. Even without getting that charm thing, I myself managed to get three shiny pokemon through the matsuda method in the past couple of days. Their rarity has gone down a huge amount now that it's easier to get them.
But yeah, hopefully X and Y will fix all of the online problems.


@Jake: Yeah, that's exactly what would happen. They would come in those plastic front cardboard boxes and be ridiculously expensive. I thought the game looked fun, I still do, but the fact there isn't a physical copy of the game, and it's forcing you to have to go out and buy them before you can play is an automatic no in my book.


----------



## Prof Gallows

So. It's been ten years today that Ruby and Sapphire were released in NA, and will be ten years in EU later in November.

Can't believe it's really been that long. Crazy.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> So. It's been ten years today that Ruby and Sapphire were released in NA, and will be ten years in EU later in November.
> 
> Can't believe it's really been that long. Crazy.



That's....dang. 10 years? Seems so recent.


----------



## Officer Berri

Ten years? Holy crap I feel old. I still remember my grandma driving my brother and I to Toys R Us to pick up our copies! We'd both saved up a lot of money so we could both buy Ruby AND Sapphire.

I'm still bitter about the games to this day. >_> I never liked them as much and I spent soooooo much money on the games and the guide! ): I don't think I'll ever be able to fully enjoy a game through Hoenn.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Hopefully they will do a 10 year anniversary and remake it but I doubt it with X and Y coming up.


----------



## Officer Berri

If they remade Emerald or something for 3DS I'd actually consider buying it. The new look of the world in 3D is something that would give me consideration to trying out games set in Hoenn again.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Happy Gen 3 day.
Pls no remakes.


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh my lord so many trumpets. I'm laughing so hard at that right now.

I finally realize why I hated the music so much. I could never put my finger on it. BUT ITS THE TRUMPETS.


----------



## AndyB

Shut your face the music was great in Gen 3. Replaying it I've been able to appreciate it a lot more. 
Still, there are worse gens out there.


----------



## Officer Berri

Granted, I haven't really heard the music in ages so it could have just been young me who hated the trumpets. My taste in music HAS changed since I got older. I should be able to give the music a try again.

...I have no idea which route theme it is, but I have one of the route themes stuck in my head right now. ;-; I don't know how it got there.


----------



## Prof Gallows

It is true about the trumpets though. XD

There are very few songs in R/S/E that don't have them in. But I will admit I have a soft spot for Dewford Town's theme. It's gotta be my favorite one out of Gen 3.
There are worst generations in terms of pokemon(gen 5), and story(gen 4), but music, sadly, I gotta say is the worst in gen 3. =/

But it gets bonus points in my book for having great pokemon, one of the most awesome plotlines, and a really unique region. Honestly, I probably would enjoy a remake of them, especially if it were to use the X and Y engine. Ohh man.


----------



## Juicebox

I'm still hoping for a Hoenn remake in the next 3-4 years. The Hoenn games have been my favorite so far, and I want to see how they can be portrayed in 3D. It would be cool if they did a sequel where they continue the story instead, but remakes are probably less work.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Hoenn is next up in line for remakes if they're still planning to do them. Since FR/LG were remakes, and then HG/SS.

I'm more excited for gen 6 though. From the little bit we've seen it looks like it's going to have a pretty cool region, but I would like to see some more new pokemon other than the starters, legendaries, and a flipping eevee evolution. lol


----------



## Officer Berri

I want moar generation six information!

TELL ME MORE NINTENDO. Goddang it.


----------



## Juicebox

Officer Berri said:


> I want moar generation six information!
> 
> TELL ME MORE NINTENDO. Goddang it.



I agree! It feels like the Corocoro leaks are really unsubstantial this time. Usually by month two we would have more than basic info, but we still only have what we got at release, and Sylveon. At the very least, I though we would have the character art. I'm also hoping that Rumble doesn't hog the X/Y spotlight either, because Corocoro hasn't been know to prioritize very well. When B/W2 was coming out, near the end, they wouldn't shut up about Keldeo, and it felt like they were repeating the same information, so I hope this isn't the case for this release coverage.


----------



## Officer Berri

I really want to know what our characters will look like too! I also want to know if the rumors about character customization are true! Luckily I already really loved the female Player Character I saw in the intro video, so even if I can't customize her I can be happy running around with that character.

I also wanna see more pokemon and see towns already!


----------



## Juicebox

I think the next Pokemon they release will either be:
Pika-clone
Starting bird
Starting rodent


It's going to be a while before we get to see the villains, so I doubt that's coming at least until May. However, they will probably give a name to one of the more prominent cities, and show us around.


----------



## oath2order

I'd say we get the bird most likely.


----------



## Officer Berri

I always love the bird pokemon, so I'd like to see the new bird!


----------



## Juicebox

I personally think that the new bird is going to be a finch, and I hope I'm right. I looove finches.


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh man I love finches too! They are all over the place around here. Especially since Spring is coming! :3 Sometimes I even seen bright yellow ones.

Recently red-headed finches have started showing up around here. Never had them a few years ago!

FINCH POKEMON PLZ.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I don't think Rumble will hog the spotlight. The lack of information is probably because they're trying to get the information to everyone at the same time to correlate with the international release. I could be wrong, but that's what makes sense to me. lol


Any new information would be good with me. Even if it's just naming a few towns or the region. But I would like to see what some of the pokemon look like.


----------



## Juicebox

I really want to start seeing new Pokemon. This is going to be my first time going through the game blind in a long time, so I want a glimpse so I can at least have an idea of what I want on my team.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm happy that most of us will be going in blind. We won't have Japanese sites months or weeks before with people posting spoilers and lists and all of that. Everyone everywhere gets it released on the same day. That alone, even though it isn't a feature in the game, makes the game so much better to me.

Everyone starts on even ground and we all get to find out about the game at the same time.

But with the bits of information that'll come out before the game is released, I too would like to get an idea of what I want my team to be like, since I rarely ever use my starter pokemon for longer than the first or second gym.


----------



## Juicebox

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm happy that most of us will be going in blind. We won't have Japanese sites months or weeks before with people posting spoilers and lists and all of that. Everyone everywhere gets it released on the same day. That alone, even though it isn't a feature in the game, makes the game so much better to me.
> 
> Everyone starts on even ground and we all get to find out about the game at the same time.
> 
> But with the bits of information that'll come out before the game is released, I too would like to get an idea of what I want my team to be like, since I rarely ever use my starter pokemon for longer than the first or second gym.



I don't use my starter Pokemon all the time either. That's why I want to see the rodent/bird, because it's probably going to be a staple in my team, since I love using the rodents.

I'm excited to go in blind though. It will be like when I was a kid, playing with no idea what's going on. Not only that, but I will actually try to catch all the Pokemon I see so that I can figure out what I like.


----------



## Officer Berri

Yeah, that's what's got me excited for this game too. I will have no idea what to expect! I catch every pokemon I see anyways, this just means I'll have another reason to catch them!


----------



## oath2order

My team tends to be 1 HM slave, the starter, and the starter bird, and whatever else I pick up along the way.


----------



## ACking

I tend to use my starter throughout the entire game, because I get emotionally attached to it, weird. I know.


----------



## Prof Gallows

To a lot of pokemon fans, getting attached to those little bundles of pixels and code isn't weird. I've got pokemon I've kept all the way up from gen 3 on my white 2 game right now.


----------



## Juicebox

Prof Gallows said:


> To a lot of pokemon fans, getting attached to those little bundles of pixels and code isn't weird. I've got pokemon I've kept all the way up from gen 3 on my white 2 game right now.



I get super attached to my Pokemon. I've never been a fan of Typhlosion, but I caught one on my Colosseum game and it stayed with me through my whole journey, and it was the first Pokemon I ever got to level 100. I may not love the species, but that particular Typhlosion is one that I refuse to ever give up, because it's reminds me of Ash and Pikachu's bond. 

Any Pokemon I go through the journey with I get attached to. I even have a soft spot for my HM slaves. I just don't always attach to my starters in the same way. I usually get most attached to the first Pokemon I catch myself, hence my love for the rodents and birds.


----------



## Prof Gallows

If you play like I do, then I completely understand.

I have a Tyranitar I got as a Larvitar on a nuzlocke run for Soul Silver, and I'm very attached to him. He's in my White 2 game right now and I haven't taken him out of my party since bringing him over.
Starters are the same for me. I just can't seem to stick with them. They were given to me, I didn't go out and catch them, and no work was done whatsoever to get them.


----------



## ACking

Prof Gallows said:


> To a lot of pokemon fans, getting attached to those little bundles of pixels and code isn't weird. I've got pokemon I've kept all the way up from gen 3 on my white 2 game right now.



I don't feel so weird now! Lol. Does anyone else go through phases were they can only think about Pokemon?


----------



## Prof Gallows

ACking said:


> I don't feel so weird now! Lol. Does anyone else go through phases were they can only think about Pokemon?



Yeah, pretty much every day for the past seventeen years. XD

There are days when I do feel like doing nothing but playing pokemon, and I tend to focus some of my writing time on working on stories that are pokemon related. But it's not every day.


----------



## Juicebox

ACking said:


> I don't feel so weird now! Lol. Does anyone else go through phases were they can only think about Pokemon?



Yeah, it definitely goes in waves. Right now, my Pokemania is pretty calm since it's been awhile since any new Pokemon news has rolled in. When the next announcement for X/Y comes in though, I'm going to be hooked again.

Although my recent Harvest Moon kick could possibly at fault. When that ends though, I'll be right back to being obsessed with Pokemon.


----------



## Officer Berri

I don't usually get a kick as hard for pokemon like I do the bigger games I love (like Animal Crossing, lol). I've played the games, with pretty much the same exact basic premise for so long, really clicking into the games has been hard for me. I'm hoping that the coming generation not only changes up the look with the 3D, but they also change the story up a little so I'm not just doing the whole "get starter, catch pokemon, beat trainers, beat gym leaders, take on evil team, elite four, credits~" routine.


----------



## Stevey Queen

They should make a Pokemon game that's like the main games, only no gym leaders and whatnot and that you are a secret agent guy.


----------



## Juicebox

Officer Berri said:


> I don't usually get a kick as hard for pokemon like I do the bigger games I love (like Animal Crossing, lol). I've played the games, with pretty much the same exact basic premise for so long, really clicking into the games has been hard for me. I'm hoping that the coming generation not only changes up the look with the 3D, but they also change the story up a little so I'm not just doing the whole "get starter, catch pokemon, beat trainers, beat gym leaders, take on evil team, elite four, credits~" routine.



I don't think that they will ever really get rid of the gym system, just because it's so convenient for pacing.

However, I want them to get rid of the evil teams so bad. Don't get me wrong, I loved Team Plasma, but there aren't a whole lot  of places to go anymore. They need to come up with a new conflict that doesn't revolve around beating up the bad guys. Like, maybe you are searching for a treasure that can cure your mother's rare sickness, or maybe the world is going to end, and you have to get all the estranged gym leaders to come together to help prevent the ending. Or, if you need a bad guy, your home town is in danger of being torn down by a company. Your town is supposedly the place where the legendary Pokemon sleep, but the company won't listen, so it's up to you to win the league and save your town.


Seriously anything would be cooler than Team --- wants to catch ---- in order to ----.


----------



## oath2order

I doubt they'll change it up.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I doubt they'll change it up much too.


As much as I would love for there to be a different way to play the game as far as story goes, I don't see them changing something that has been working for seventeen years. I wish that at the start of the game your character wasn't completely unaware of the entire world they live in, that has always bothered me.
There are preschool kids training pokemon. So why are our characters all of a sudden just now picking up on it? Especially since they're much, much older than preschoolers.
That is the sort of starting story I'd like to see. Explain why our characters are just now deciding to train pokemon and challenge the gyms.

Any sort of plot that goes on alongside that could be anything. Instead of bad guy teams there could be multiple rivals from different towns competing against you to challenge and win the league.
There hasn't really been an actual rival with that motivation since R/B/G. That was the whole point of the rival, the whole point you and them decided to train pokemon in the first place. What happened to that?

I like the part about the home town being in trouble that Juicebox came up with. I'd like to step it up a bit further and say that this company, or multiple ones, are pushing industry in that region and wiping out forests and carving up mountains and destroying places where pokemon live. Story wise this is going to piss a lot of people off, especially pokemon rangers. Having them battle alongside you and making them a big part of the story would fit well into a plot like that.
I'd also like to mention that I mean the pokemon rangers from the main games, not the spin offs. Like, these guys are legitimate trainers, they just have the same goals.


----------



## oath2order

I like the idea of having rangers from the main games team up with you.

I thought the reason why the characters just now decided to train Pokemon was odd. I mean, R/S/E had the player motivated to train Pokemon after the Professor got attacked. The weird thing about that story though was Norman was the gym leader, so why was his family just now moving into town? Were they from a different region or what?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yeah, I think there were like tiny bits of dialogue through those games that mentioned you and your mom moved so you could be closer to your dad.


----------



## Juicebox

I've always wanted to have the trainer start out with a Pokemon at their house, but they aren't allowed to use it for whatever reason. Maybe an overprotective mother? You could try to train whatever the Pokemon is but she could tell you,
"No. I know you're eager to be a trainer, but if you don't have any badges, you father's Pokemon isn't going to listen to you."

I'm fine with the trainer not having any knowledge of the world, because by extension, they are supposed to be the younger kids who are playing, that really don't know anything about the games. I just wish they would come up with an explanation of why this is happening. Like maybe your mother is allergic to Pokemon so you couldn't bring them in the house, or it's a tradition in your family to get your Pokemon at a certain time. Something, anything to add depth.

I was also disappointed in B/W2, because when they showed the trainer school in the screen shots, I thought that your character was going to be starting out there. I think saying that they're still in school is a very viable excuse. You then get your Pokemon for graduating.


----------



## oath2order

I like the trainer school idea.



Prof Gallows said:


> Yeah, I think there were like tiny bits of dialogue through those games that mentioned you and your mom moved so you could be closer to your dad.



I don't understand why the family didn't move when the dad got the job at the gym initially >.>


----------



## Juicebox

oath2order said:


> I like the trainer school idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why the family didn't move when the dad got the job at the gym initially >.>



It's been made pretty clear throughout the Pokemon series that fathers are unnecessary. The fact that May/Brenden's mother even acknowledged that she has a husband shows more devotion than any of the other moms combined.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I automatically assume that the fathers are still out on their training adventures.


Other than a little bit of story content, the mothers are pretty useless too. =p
they're pretty much a pokemon center. Except in GS/HGSS, where your mom buys you things.


----------



## Juicebox

I've honestly always imagined an Earthbound scenario for most of the fathers to try and keep all of them from looking like dead beats.

For those of you who haven't played Earthbound, the father of Ness never appears. He is always implied to be at work, and the only way you can access him is through the telephone. It was made that way to try and represent the busy salaryman trope who works so hard that he never sees the family. That's the scenario that I've always put in my head, or at least that's how I imagine Red's father since he is mentioned in the game.

Because even if the dads are out training, they still pretty much abandoned their child.


----------



## Prof Gallows

It might not be viewed that way in the pokemon world, though.

If kids are going out and walking over their entire region and training pokemon without anyone worrying about it, it's probably the same for everyone else. The dads could come home every now and then just like our characters can do.


----------



## Juicebox

To me... it still doesn't feel right. Unless, they're sending the winnings, then I suppose it would be like a dad working far away.

Then again, I don't think that all the player characters have the same dad story either. It would be a weird coincidence to have all the fathers disappear in the same way, and have all their kids end up becoming champions.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yeah, I think that's why they stopped relating them after G/S.

In the game universe, the regions are like their own little worlds. Anything happening outside of the region pretty much just doesn't exist. So it's not like all of a sudden a bunch of kids starting defeating the champions across the world. If the games were to be looked at realistically, then someone could point out that the gym leaders and elite 4, and champion, are all adults.

They've spent way more time training their pokemon to get to where they are. Our characters, like any game, story, movie, etc. Are the heroes. They do these unbelievable stunts and get to this huge position without even having to try. If it were realistic, that wouldn't happen. A kid going out to start their adventure is going to spend many, many years training the pokemon they catch. It could possibly take months on end to just be able to defeat the first gym leader.

That's the sort of pokemon world I have in my head, anyway.


----------



## Juicebox

I've always sort of imagined that too. The games that we play are pretty much a super condensed version of the Pokemon world, which is why all the towns only have 8 people and stuff like that. What I have as my head cannon is that every time the game is saved and turned off, the characters did all the stuff they wouldn't have done in game (eating, bathing, sleeping, all that good stuff). Just like with movies, we are only seeing things relevant to the plot, not the entire story.

I also firmly believe that the games take place several years in between one another, since it was confirmed that Gen I and Gen II are three years separate. I think that Gen III takes place in between those two gens and is very far away. Sinnoh takes place about a year after Gen II, since the Red Gyrados would have been seen, but not caught. Finally, Gen five takes place about 10 years after everything else.

Personally, I think that kids and teens are pretty much the only ones who actually do travel around. The elite four and champion could have won as kids or teenagers, and it could have taken years before they were defeated. Adults generally have things like a family and a job, so it makes sense that they wouldn't want to be running around fighting gym leaders with the same freedom as kids.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm not really sure about the timeline.

In G/S, the use of apricorn pokeballs is still pretty common in Johto which hints at mass produced pokeballs being a relativally new thing. Backing this even further is Drayden, who mentions in B/W2 that when he was young, there were no such thing as pokeballs at all. They hadn't even been invented. Back then people trained with pokemon and "caught" them on trust alone. He also mentioned that trainers who were mean to their pokemon could just simply run away or leave, and that no longer can be the case since they're trapped in a ball a lot of the time.

That to me says that the timelines are somewhat happening at the same time, other than gen1 and gen 2.
Drayden can't be extremely old. I'd say he's probably in his fifties or sixties, so if pokeballs were invented when he was young(I'm assuming he was at least a teenager at the time), then the whole prospect of owning and training pokemon is pretty new to the world. Back in his day, it was probably only a select few people who went through the effort of training pokemon, forming a bond with them, and having adventures.
Then pokeballs were invented and that effort was slimmed down. Kids could go out and catch these pokemon and train them without having to worry about them running away or lashing back at them. The idea of going out and training must have become more and more popular, and eventually a company(Silph Co), took it a step further and took those little machines inside of apricorn shells and placed them into synthetic, mass produced versions of themselves and offered them to the world for a price.
That idea skyrocketed, people and kids all over the world could now go out and buy these pokeballs and catch their own pokemon, and people started to compete with each other on a wider scale.
This inspired the production of hosted challenges, events, and eventually a nation wide league. Gym leaders were chosen, an elite 4 was formed, and somewhere along those lines a champion was placed. It caught on in the other regions and eventually started forming through the whole country.
I mention this specifically. The locations in all of the pokemon games are called regions. So in my head, this means that they're all the same country. For all we know, this country could be the only one in the entire world that has pokeballs and trains pokemon. The rest of the world could be completely different.


----------



## Juicebox

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm not really sure about the timeline.
> 
> In G/S, the use of apricorn pokeballs is still pretty common in Johto which hints at mass produced pokeballs being a relativally new thing. Backing this even further is Drayden, who mentions in B/W2 that when he was young, there were no such thing as pokeballs at all. They hadn't even been invented. Back then people trained with pokemon and "caught" them on trust alone. He also mentioned that trainers who were mean to their pokemon could just simply run away or leave, and that no longer can be the case since they're trapped in a ball a lot of the time.
> 
> That to me says that the timelines are somewhat happening at the same time, other than gen1 and gen 2.
> Drayden can't be extremely old. I'd say he's probably in his fifties or sixties, so if pokeballs were invented when he was young(I'm assuming he was at least a teenager at the time), then the whole prospect of owning and training pokemon is pretty new to the world. Back in his day, it was probably only a select few people who went through the effort of training pokemon, forming a bond with them, and having adventures.
> Then pokeballs were invented and that effort was slimmed down. Kids could go out and catch these pokemon and train them without having to worry about them running away or lashing back at them. The idea of going out and training must have become more and more popular, and eventually a company(Silph Co), took it a step further and took those little machines inside of apricorn shells and placed them into synthetic, mass produced versions of themselves and offered them to the world for a price.
> That idea skyrocketed, people and kids all over the world could now go out and buy these pokeballs and catch their own pokemon, and people started to compete with each other on a wider scale.
> This inspired the production of hosted challenges, events, and eventually a nation wide league. Gym leaders were chosen, an elite 4 was formed, and somewhere along those lines a champion was placed. It caught on in the other regions and eventually started forming through the whole country.
> I mention this specifically. The locations in all of the pokemon games are called regions. So in my head, this means that they're all the same country. For all we know, this country could be the only one in the entire world that has pokeballs and trains pokemon. The rest of the world could be completely different.



Actually, if you go to Iccarus city in the winter, you can climb up a snow bank. There you meet with the old Team Rocket Grunt from Heartgold/Soulsilver. He will state that when he came back to his home country (Unova) he met his wife. They then had a son who is in the house with him. The son is a youngster, so he must be at least 8 years old.

http://youtu.be/-3RhHMWXIHQ?t=1m14s

That shows the the Unova games do indeed take place in the future, because time would have to allow his son to age all the way. Cynthia also references the Sinnoh player character by saying that she hasn't battled like that for years, and also mentioning how the player was a lot like you. Team Plasma also references all the evil teams and states that there plans have already failed, and that leads me to believe that Ghetis constructed his evil plan by learning from the mistakes of the other teams.

Sinnoh is generally implied to be closer to gen I in the timeline because it makes references to the gen II events rather than the gen I events. Gen III doesn't seem to have a place in the timeline, but the orbs appearing in Heartgold/Soulsilver seems to imply that they have been removed from Hoenn. If they had been taken from Hoenn, then the entire storyline couldn't have happened.


----------



## Prof Gallows

So if Unova is even further into the future, then Drayden saying what he did, that puts the whole timeline back even further than what I had previously thought.

The items in the games I think are just there for the sake of giving you more out of the game. Supposedly there are only one of some legendary pokemon, yet you can get multiple ones. There are going to be a lot of flaws in a game like pokemon with it's story and it's gameplay.


----------



## Sora

About the whole dad thing, if anyone here has been watching the current BW series, Bianca's dad shows up. He is worried about her and wants her to come home. Apparently he is a business man and can never come home. But, he challenges Bianca to a battle to detirmine if she is strong enough. I sorta wish your dad would appear in game like this more often. Like a sorta minor rival who you want to impress. But my main dream is that you begin having siblings for once. It would add a bit more to the story especially if they were your rival. I think family is something Pokemon  should focus on more.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sora said:


> About the whole dad thing, if anyone here has been watching the current BW series, Bianca's dad shows up. He is worried about her and wants her to come home. Apparently he is a business man and can never come home. But, he challenges Bianca to a battle to detirmine if she is strong enough. I sorta wish your dad would appear in game like this more often. Like a sorta minor rival who you want to impress. But my main dream is that you begin having siblings for once. It would add a bit more to the story especially if they were your rival. I think family is something Pokemon  should focus on more.



Anime pokemon world and game pokemon world are two completely different things. I know you didn't make a huge reference, but still. As for family, that isn't what pokemon is really about. You're off to have an adventure and to experience the world for yourself. Yeah, if your mom would check in at times during the main plot it would be nice, but as a whole focus, no way.

I'm not trying to push your opinion away or anything, but I think that the family stuff is fine as it is. They should focus more on a new one to go about the game's plotline. As was previously mentioned, the whole "start adventure, catch pokemon, plan to fight gyms, get caught up in bad guy nonsense" is getting stale. It works, but it's still getting old.


----------



## oath2order

Yeah. It works but it is getting old. I mean, I'm definitely buying X no matter what the plot is, but I do wish they'd expand A LITTLE on it. Some forms of media can be really good at entertaining children, yet still manage to be interesting for adults. Pixar comes to mind for this. They have plots that are simple enough for children to understand, yet adults still love it. I wish Nintendo was able to pull that off with Pokemon.


----------



## Juicebox

Prof Gallows said:


> So if Unova is even further into the future, then Drayden saying what he did, that puts the whole timeline back even further than what I had previously thought.
> 
> The items in the games I think are just there for the sake of giving you more out of the game. Supposedly there are only one of some legendary pokemon, yet you can get multiple ones. There are going to be a lot of flaws in a game like pokemon with it's story and it's gameplay.



I personally never viewed legendary captures as cannon, because the character is never required to catch them. I've always though that they are battled, but then they are always left free. I know that the multiple legendaries are just a case of gameplay and story segregation, but that doesn't mean that it doesn't need to have a story purpose as well. Plus, it's entirely possible that some Pokemon do indeed have multiples in the species. Obviously the legends like Groudon or Arceus can't have multiples, but I don't see any reason why the bird trio can't. It's never explicitly stated that there can only be one legendary, they are just shown to be very rare and very powerful.

I don't actually recall correctly, but I'm pretty sure Mr. Pokemon tells you that the R/S character is the one who gave them to him. I can't remember though.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I don't consider catching the legendary pokemon part of the plot either. To me, doing something like that would mess up the balance that is there for some of them, and would make you an unbeatable trainer. And yeah, I go with some of them having multiples. The bird trio would be one case where they're just extremely rare to the point where only one has ever been seen. I'd say the same for Latios and Latias as well. They can both turn themselves invisible and alter their forms, so they could be hiding in plain sight.

But some of the legendary pokemon, especially in R/S, really show how extremely powerful they are. It would be just as bad for a normal trainer to catch either of them than it would have been if Magma or Aqua had. Those pokemon aren't meant to be trained and caught. Same goes for Dialga, Palkia, and especially Arceus. These are pokemon of myth. The only recordings of them were cave drawings. The sheer power these pokemon have should make them impossible to catch, but for the game's sake, they're catchable.


----------



## Juicebox

Prof Gallows said:


> I don't consider catching the legendary pokemon part of the plot either. To me, doing something like that would mess up the balance that is there for some of them, and would make you an unbeatable trainer. And yeah, I go with some of them having multiples. The bird trio would be one case where they're just extremely rare to the point where only one has ever been seen. I'd say the same for Latios and Latias as well. They can both turn themselves invisible and alter their forms, so they could be hiding in plain sight.
> 
> But some of the legendary pokemon, especially in R/S, really show how extremely powerful they are. It would be just as bad for a normal trainer to catch either of them than it would have been if Magma or Aqua had. Those pokemon aren't meant to be trained and caught. Same goes for Dialga, Palkia, and especially Arceus. These are pokemon of myth. The only recordings of them were cave drawings. The sheer power these pokemon have should make them impossible to catch, but for the game's sake, they're catchable.



I agree. I think that the main character battles with the legendaries, but catching them causes too many problems. The only canon capture is Reshiram/Zekrom in Black and White. My head canon for Red has always been that the reason he stopped being the Champion is because he lost to Mewtwo and he felt too defeated. There's no evidence for this of course, I just think that it makes convenient sense.


----------



## Little Joey

Gen I and III happen around the same time. Gen II and IV happen three years after. Gen V happens a few years later, alone unless VI happens alongside with it.

Source


----------



## oath2order

Interesting timeline. I wonder when the new generation will take place.


----------



## Juicebox

Little Joey said:


> Gen I and III happen around the same time. Gen II and IV happen three years after. Gen V happens a few years later, alone unless VI happens alongside with it.
> 
> Source



That's a fanmade edited website, so it's not perfectly credible. It's true that gen III and gen I are close to each other in the time line, but gen II and gen IV, while close, aren't perfectly concurrent with one another. The Red Gyarados would have had to be captured/fought in order for the news report to have happened. Gen III is implied to take place near gen I, but we don't have enough evidence to say if it's taking place at the same time, or if it's the case with gen II and IV, and the events are just very close.

There's also many assumptions made about the spin-offs that simply cannot be proven in any way. The events of Colosseum mentioned no other region, so saying that it takes place 2 years after II and IV is stretching it a lot.


So although it's interesting, it's just another fan theory technically. I personally think that gen 6 will take place after B/W2, but only by about a year.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yeah, that timeline isn't legit. They're even counting in spinoff games, which don't tie in to the main series whatsoever.


----------



## BellGreen

So a new TCG expansion has been planned for release on May 8!




There's going to way more EXes this time. I'm definitely going to end up getting it.


----------



## Officer Berri

Man, the Pokemon Cards seem soooo complicated now. What the heck is an EX card?  I remember when the cards were just the pokemon and then the trainer cards...


----------



## Stevey Queen

Officer Berri said:


> Man, the Pokemon Cards seem soooo complicated now. What the heck is an EX card?  I remember when the cards were just the pokemon and then the trainer cards...



They are Pokemon that went through a bad breakup.


----------



## Prof Gallows

The Plasma freeze cards are neat. They remind me a lot of the old Rocket cards.

and EX cards are like special versions of normal cards. They'll normally have a move that has some sort of additional effect or an ability. And if you knock out an EX pokemon, you take two prize cards instead of just one.

I'll use one of my ex cards as an example. I've got an EX Mew from Dragon's Exalted. It's ability is Versatile, which let's it use any attack of any of my pokemon I currently have in play, as long as you have the energy cards attached to Mew to use them, and it's only move on the card itself is Replace, which lets you move as many energy cards you have attached to your active pokemon around as you like. So you could take all of your energy cards and put them on Mew, if you wanted.

Some EX cards can be tricky to use, but they tend to be pretty powerful.


----------



## oath2order

Wow, it's like another language, lol.


----------



## Juicebox

I never got to play the card game. When I was a kid, my sister and I went down to the store a couple of times to buy cards. The problem was that she always got super nice, cool, and rare ones, while I got all the worst cards. I just gave up on buying them after a while, because I was tired of just having energies and Nindorans all the time.

That being said, I'm jealous of my friends with the giant binders XD.


----------



## Officer Berri

Some days I wish I had kept the packaging the original booster packs came in. I miss them. xD They'd have been a nice little thing for me to collect.


----------



## oath2order

Officer Berri said:


> Some days I wish I had kept the packaging the original booster packs came in. I miss them. xD They'd have been a nice little thing for me to collect.



Collecting the packaging of collection cards. I find that amusing.


----------



## Officer Berri

xD I saw a picture on tumblr of a few booster pack packages that had never been opened from back during the first release of the cards. They looked soooo nice. D:

I honestly can't believe they never opened those packs. COME ON MAN, THERE COULD BE A CHARIZARD IN EACH ONE OF THEM.


----------



## Hey Listen!

I'm not sure if this is real or not, but my god is it scary!


----------



## AndyB

I'd be pretty confident to that not being real.


----------



## Officer Berri

But I want it to be real though.

I want it to be real so badly.

Can we... can we replace Jynx with that? She looks so much prettier. D:


----------



## oath2order

I hope it's real just because.


----------



## Sora

I was just thinking about a Jynx evolution today on the way home. I talked to my friend about it but he thought it was doubtful because Jynx has already gone through too many complications, no reason to add on.


----------



## Jake

I'm pretty it's fake. It's not on Serebii or Bulbapedia - it looks pretty cool though


----------



## Juicebox

Sora said:


> I was just thinking about a Jynx evolution today on the way home. I talked to my friend about it but he thought it was doubtful because Jynx has already gone through too many complications, no reason to add on.


Yeah, I couldn't see them putting the diamond boobs on her either, because that would add more controversy.

That's not to say she absolutely won't get an evolution. Porygon is the posterchild for things that screwed stuff up, and it got two evolutions!


----------



## Treasu(red)

Officer Berri said:


> But I want it to be real though.
> 
> I want it to be real so badly.
> 
> Can we... can we replace Jynx with that? She looks so much prettier. D:



My best friend and I were just talking about this yesterday. Jynx is one we both agree really deserves an evolution. This though looks completely fake.


----------



## Officer Berri

Yeah, I saw the picture on another forum before I saw it here. The line work does look bad in places, especially on the sash attached to her wrist. Too many places where the lines are just straight. That's what really stood out as 'wrong'.


----------



## oath2order

Juicebox said:


> That's not to say she absolutely won't get an evolution. Porygon is the posterchild for things that screwed stuff up, and it got two evolutions!



True that, hahaha


----------



## Hey Listen!

I'm fairly sure that it's fake.  The page later thanked god to the fact that it was fake.  I just want Jynx gone.  Forever.  That's one Pokemon I'll be reluctant to catch.


----------



## BellGreen

So I decided to boot up HeartGold again, and so far I beat the first three gyms. Hopefully I actually make it to Kanto.


----------



## oath2order

I dunno, I really like the fake-Jynx evolution.


----------



## Jake

Me too it looks decent and some what legit 


Anyway, anyone here play(ed) Pokemon Conquest? I've just started it up again


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> Me too it looks decent and some what legit
> 
> 
> Anyway, anyone here play(ed) Pokemon Conquest? I've just started it up again



Which one is that?


----------



## Jake

The RPG stlyed one


----------



## Officer Berri

Man I keep trying to play Pokemon Conquest but I bog myself down trying to get the perfect partners for every one of my troops.

I haven't even beat the very first story in the game yet. @_@


----------



## Juicebox

I keep hearing good things about Conquest, but I'm still not sure about it. Everyone says that it plays similar to Fire Emblem, but I don't like the way Fire Emblem plays. I could see Conquest being one of the spin-offs that I never get into, as I rarely like the spin-offs that radically change the formula. I didn't like Ranger very much either for that matter.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Any B/W2 players here want to exchange friend codes? Would love to do some trading or battling, at least to get some of the wifi medals


----------



## oath2order

I don't really play the spinoffs. I do have Pokemon Stadium for the Nintendo 64 though.


----------



## Jake

Officer Berri said:


> Man I keep trying to play Pokemon Conquest but I bog myself down trying to get the perfect partners for every one of my troops.
> 
> I haven't even beat the very first story in the game yet. @_@



I've beat the game now I'm trying to find the perfect partners. I've done about 20 lol


----------



## Juicebox

This question has been done to death, but it's something I find interesting.
Who is your dream team? Like, if you could have six Pokemon on your team and didn't worry about stats, or types, or anything, what six would you choose?
Mine would be:
Plusle
Celebi
Reshiram
Ivysaur
Beautifly
and Horsea


----------



## rickyshaun

BellBringerGreen said:


> Starting up Pokemon Global Link again. It's loading like a snail.




When I had started it I had also the same experience.


----------



## AndyB

Jake. said:


> The RPG stlyed one



Lol, they're all RPGs.


----------



## Officer Berri

Dream Team:
Shiny Female Charizard
Machoke
Purrloin
Honchkrow
Sneasel
Scolipede

I love them all so much. I wanted a grass type in there too but no room. D:


----------



## Shiny Star

Shiny Charizard looks amazing, btw!

And I'm looking forward to the new generation, I've always loved Pokemon. I think I'll be getting the fire starter, what about you guys?


----------



## AndyB

Officer Berri said:


> Dream Team:
> Shiny Female Charizard
> Machoke
> Purrloin
> Honchkrow
> Sneasel
> Scolipede
> 
> I love them all so much. I wanted a grass type in there too but no room. D:



What version? I'd offer a trade to help evolve anything, if you wanted them to evolve that is.


----------



## Officer Berri

Nah, don't worry about it Andy. :3 I could easily get all of those pokemon if I really wanted to. They probably wouldn't be a good team to battle with anyways! xD

I remember mentioning my admiration of shiny female charizards once somewhere else. Someone told me I was insane. xD

That would totally be my team if Pokemon was real though. Maybe not a female shiny charizard, but I'd still have a charizard! And my Machoke will never evolve. NEVER!


----------



## Sora

Officer Berri said:


> That would totally be my team if Pokemon was real though. Maybe not a female shiny charizard, but I'd still have a charizard! And my Machoke will never evolve. NEVER!



Lol you see it trying to trade itself and you tackle it to the ground. Berri is quite the enforcer. (See what I did there?)


----------



## Officer Berri

xD Yes.

REPLACE THAT BELT WITH AN EVERSTONE BELT.

No Machamps in THIS team, no sir.


----------



## Sora

Officer Berri said:


> xD Yes.
> 
> REPLACE THAT BELT WITH AN EVERSTONE BELT.
> 
> No Machamps in THIS team, no sir.



You're not alone, if I had a bunneary on my team, it would NEVER evolve. Its just too adorable. I mean I always think of Dawn's and I want one just like that.


----------



## Shiny Star

I'm like the opposite of you guys. If I have a Pokemon in my team, it must evolve, regardless of its looks and type when it does. I can't have a Pokemon that's not fully evolved in my team. >_<


----------



## Officer Berri

It's easier with Machoke since the only way I can evolve him is to trade him.

And I would never do that. EVER.


----------



## Shiny Star

Yeah, I can imagine that the level up ones would get annoying. At least we have B and everstones, haha.

I'd just trade with my family if I needed to trade to evolve a Pokemon. XD


----------



## KarlaKGB

With the Eviolite item, it's quite viable not to evolve some Pokemon now in the competitive scene


----------



## Juicebox

KarlaKGB said:


> With the Eviolite item, it's quite viable not to evolve some Pokemon now in the competitive scene



Yeah, I heard about that. I'm not into competitive battling at all, but I heard that Chansey ended up replacing Blissey. I'm very happy about the eviolite, because I can now train my Ivysaur to be its very best.


----------



## oath2order

What's Eviolite?


----------



## Prof Gallows

it's a little purple blob that raises the defense and special defense by 50% of pokemon who can evolve.

So Machoke would be able to use it, but Machamp wouldn't. It's funny, because that one item can seriously turn some weaker pokemon into tanks.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yep, Chansey, Onix and Dusclops amongst many others have surpassed their FE forms.


----------



## Prof Gallows

If you've trained it right, a Chansey with eviolite can be a complete beast.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> If you've trained it right, a Chansey with eviolite can be a complete beast.



(not really relevant but yolo) Chansey is such an underrated Pokemon, I had one in Leaf Green and it was so powerful and **** like I loved her so much she was a complete beast she could defeat almost anyone.


----------



## SockHead

Jake. said:


> (not really relevant but yolo) Chansey is such an underrated Pokemon, I had one in Leaf Green and it was so powerful and **** like I loved her so much she was a complete beast she could defeat almost anyone.



Everyone knows Blissey is a tank tho


----------



## Treasu(red)

SockHead said:


> Everyone knows Blissey is a tank tho



I love my Blissey. EV trained HP, Sp Def and Def with Flamethrower, Toxic, Heal Bell, and Softboiled. It's funny because she looks so cute... but then she's all Here have some poison.. heal you? Hahahaha--*flamethrowers your face off*

I love the idea of saying our dream teams.

My dream team:
Milotic
Blissey
Braviary
Latias
Eevee
Lopunny


----------



## Treasu(red)

Also I've been playing the metagame and my best sp sweeper, by far, is my Milotic. What people don't often understand is you can breed Milotic to know hypnosis. A hypnosis Milotic is like learning the Titanic is sinking right after you take fast-acting Lunesta. You're going.. to die... I don't even choice band/scarf her. Don't need to. Splash plate's all she needs. 
... I've been working on making my "dream team" reality for a few years now on and off. I should really make a post detailing out my beautiful pokemon.


----------



## Prof Gallows

SockHead said:


> Everyone knows Blissey is a tank tho



On normal terms, yeah. But a properly trained Chansey with eviolite completely stomps Blissey out of the park.

I dunno about Chansey being underrated though. Competitively I see it used a lot. But non competitively yeah, it's pretty underrated, like most normal pokemon are.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> On normal terms, yeah. But a properly trained Chansey with eviolite completely stomps Blissey out of the park.
> 
> I dunno about Chansey being underrated though. Competitively I see it used a lot. But non competitively yeah, it's pretty underrated, like most normal pokemon are.



Yeah tbh I never use Normal Pokemon... lol


----------



## oath2order

Treasu(red) said:


> Also I've been playing the metagame and my best sp sweeper, by far, is my Milotic. What people don't often understand is you can breed Milotic to know hypnosis. A hypnosis Milotic is like learning the Titanic is sinking right after you take fast-acting Lunesta. You're going.. to die... I don't even choice band/scarf her. Don't need to. Splash plate's all she needs.
> ... I've been working on making my "dream team" reality for a few years now on and off. I should really make a post detailing out my beautiful pokemon.



Do it!


----------



## Juicebox

Blissey and Chansey are among my favorites. I have a lot of favorites, but I remember always wanting a Blissey as a kid, and struggling to catch Chansey. I used one in Firered, and I love the thing, and if she ends up in the regional Pokedex, I'm going to train one properly. 

I'm actually planning on doing EV training for gen 6 and I'm rather excited for it.


----------



## Jake

I never understood EV/IV/HIV/whatever training so I never did it oops;
anyone care to share? maybe i'll consider..


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> I never understood EV/IV/HIV/whatever training so I never did it oops;
> anyone care to share? maybe i'll consider..



EVs are effort values. They are hidden numbers that essentially give you better stat gains upon levelling up. IVs do the same thing. However, EVs can be raised and lowered, IVs cannot. Every Pokemon gives a certain type or types of EVs upon defeat.

Since the Pokemon of discussion is Chansey, I'll give information about her. The absolute minimum special defence she can have with no EVs, and no IVs, along with a hindering nature, is 99 at level 50, and 193 at level 100. However, with 252 EVs in health, 31 IVs in health, and a helpful nature, she will have 172 special defense at level 50, and 339 health at level 100.

You can see how it's extremely helpful to have IVs.


----------



## Juicebox

Jake. said:


> I never understood EV/IV/HIV/whatever training so I never did it oops;
> anyone care to share? maybe i'll consider..



Each Pokemon you battle carries a certain amount of effort values. Such as, rattata carries one attack EV. If you defeat the rattata, you will then receive one attack EV. In total, your Pokemon can gain 252 EVs. However, EV training is about manipulating which EVs it receives, because four EVs equals one point to the specific stat. Lets say you want to get a high Special Attack, you go out and defeat 252 Pokemon that give out Special Attack EVs. You will then gain 64 points in your special attack stat. You have to be very precise with which Pokemon you defeat, because then you won't get your stat maxed out.

I'm not really sure how IV's work, because you generally have to breed for IVs and it's really boring. IV's help out a ton, but the process of getting them seems very tedious and uninteresting, at least to me. Plus, I like the idea of sticking with your Pokemon and bringing out their strength rather than having to hatch, release, hatch, release.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Juicebox said:


> Each Pokemon you battle carries a certain amount of effort values. Such as, rattata carries one attack EV. If you defeat the rattata, you will then receive one attack EV. In total, your Pokemon can gain 252 EVs. However, EV training is about manipulating which EVs it receives, because four EVs equals one point to the specific stat. Lets say you want to get a high Special Attack, you go out and defeat 252 Pokemon that give out Special Attack EVs. You will then gain 64 points in your special attack stat. You have to be very precise with which Pokemon you defeat, because then you won't get your stat maxed out.
> 
> I'm not really sure how IV's work, because you generally have to breed for IVs and it's really boring. IV's help out a ton, but the process of getting them seems very tedious and uninteresting, at least to me. Plus, I like the idea of sticking with your Pokemon and bringing out their strength rather than having to hatch, release, hatch, release.


Not quite correct - in total your Pokemon can get 510 EVs, and a maximum of 252 per stat. This leads to the most common "sweeper" sets of 252 in Atk or Sp. Atk, 252 in speed, 4 in HP and 2 left over which don't matter. There are ways to increase the rate at which you gain EVs. Also, those vitamins that you never really knew what they did - each one gives 10EVs in its specific stat, but they stop working if you have more than 100 in that stat. So you should start with vitamins and THEN EV train. There are berries that reduce EVs in a particular stat if you screw up. With the latest generation, EV training is a lot easier and less time consuming

IVs behave like genes. Each stat has an IV value of between 0-31, and that's how much extra in that stat you get at lvl 100. So normally, a pokemon with 31 in all stats is desirable (there are exceptions). IVs also determine the typing and power of Hidden Power. IVs are pretty much random and are set at birth or encounter. However, you can chain breed IVs onto babies. Babies will inherit some IVs from each parent. There are also items that can influence what gets inherited. IV breeding is the most luck dependent and frustrating.

Also, there was the old story about if you use too many rare candies, your pokemon will be weaker. That is partially true. A pokemon cannot gain more EVs if it's at level 100 because it can't gain experience. This means that if you rare candy all the way to 100 without battling, your Pokemon will have no EVs. If you fully EV train, then rare candy the rest of the way, that's absolutely fine. With the introduction of "EV training shops" in B/W 2, I don't know if you can get EVs via those shops at lvl 100


----------



## Officer Berri

@_@ Yeah IVs and EVs make my head spin and I tend to ignore them.


----------



## Sora

I really don't like IVs, dream abilities, egg skills and such. I liked pokemon before someone could manipulate their pokemon to make you feel like a crappy pokemon trainer. I mean I couldn't even go only in black and white without being pounded into the groud with my naturally trained pokemon. Why can't we just go back to the days when pokemon was simple? I mean egg skills can stay and so can shiny but the rest I wish would go.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Because there's actually quite a complex side to Pokemon battling than just choosing your six favourite Pokemon and giving them high damage moves


----------



## AndyB

I've got a decent team that have been trained, to the best I really could do. It's nice though, they're good Pok?mon but they're also ones I like. Or at the very least, I've come to like since using them.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Jake

thanks guyz I'll look into it later


----------



## Jake

Serebii said:
			
		

> Japanese variety show, Pok?mon Smash has just aired and has shown that there will be a new Pok?mon revealed during the episode next week. It's not currently known what the contents of this will be, but the trailer showcases a clip from X & Y with a Pok?mon blanked out, confirmed to be a new Pok?mon. The trailer also showcased Junichi Masuda showcasing something. This was stated to be a world exclusive! We'll provide coverage as and when this comes
> Edit: The official site has also posted confirming the localisation of this news will be revealed at the same time worldwide





i wonder what it is, idk if i want new evolution, or new pokemon...


----------



## Juicebox

I want a brand new Pokemon. They already showed a new evolution, I want to see one of the brand new ones.

Maybe character customization will be talked about? *fingers crossed*


----------



## Juicebox

I don't see anything wrong with competitive, it's just not my cup of tea. I just want to EV train because I think it would add some longevity to the game for me other than just leveling my team to level 100. This way, my team can be a little stronger. I use pretty weak Pokemon in general, so it would be nice to give them a little boost.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sora said:


> I really don't like IVs, dream abilities, egg skills and such. I liked pokemon before someone could manipulate their pokemon to make you feel like a crappy pokemon trainer. I mean I couldn't even go only in black and white without being pounded into the groud with my naturally trained pokemon. Why can't we just go back to the days when pokemon was simple? I mean egg skills can stay and so can shiny but the rest I wish would go.



Back in R/B/G/Y and S/G/C you could max out all of your pokemon's stats. Since EVs hadn't been introduced until gen 3, you could max out your pokemon's stats to it's limit. Pretty much giving you overly powerful pokemon that otherwise shouldn't be. lol

There wasn't really any "simple" time to it. Even back then people spent the same amount of time maxing out their pokemon. Only difference is now there are limits. Introducing the EVs, IVs, etc, fixed the issues with overpowered pokemon, so I don't think getting rid of them would be a good idea. You'd have trainers battling over WIFI with a team of Caterpie and completely wiping everyone out of the park.


I'm confused on a lot of your posts. You want to get rid of so many things in the games that have improved them so much over the years. Pokemon is as popular as it is because people can EV train and have a team they worked seriously hard on to be better than someone who just played it casually. I'd be pretty angry if I spent hours upon hours of EV training my pokemon to lose to someone over wifi who had just caught their team. Not everyone has to EV train either, so people who want to play casually can, in the single player aspect.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Not really much to go on since they completely blocked it out. lol

I have a feeling it will be a new pokemon.


----------



## Jake

O I never saw the footage, thanks I'll check it out;
Omg I forgot how amusing Japanese television is.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Managed to catch just the tiniest bit of it. Seems that it'll be pink, or at least part of it.
and yes, I made sure it wasn't his hand or anything else.




Spoiler


----------



## Juicebox

Prof Gallows said:


> Back in R/B/G/Y and S/G/C you could max out all of your pokemon's stats. Since EVs hadn't been introduced until gen 3, you could max out your pokemon's stats to it's limit. Pretty much giving you overly powerful pokemon that otherwise shouldn't be. lol
> 
> There wasn't really any "simple" time to it. Even back then people spent the same amount of time maxing out their pokemon. Only difference is now there are limits. Introducing the EVs, IVs, etc, fixed the issues with overpowered pokemon, so I don't think getting rid of them would be a good idea. You'd have trainers battling over WIFI with a team of Caterpie and completely wiping everyone out of the park.
> 
> 
> I'm confused on a lot of your posts. You want to get rid of so many things in the games that have improved them so much over the years. Pokemon is as popular as it is because people can EV train and have a team they worked seriously hard on to be better than someone who just played it casually. I'd be pretty angry if I spent hours upon hours of EV training my pokemon to lose to someone over wifi who had just caught their team. Not everyone has to EV train either, so people who want to play casually can, in the single player aspect.



I agree! I myself am a casual player, but I have no right to tell others how to play. I can see how IV training is rewarding, it just personally isn't my thing. The beauty about Pokemon is that there are a lot of ways to play it. You can make the game as easy, difficult, or just as downright silly as you want it to be. 

Besides, can anyone honestly say that they want the current games to play like the gen 1 games? The gen 1 games were great, but the metagame barely worked. The type chart was broken, the stats were calculated weird, and if you think today we're having problems with diverse teams, you should have seen what it was like when there were only 151 Pokemon to choose from. Gens 3, 4, and 5 brought so many things to the table. Gen 3 completely overhauled the stat calculations (which made female and shiny Pokemon playable) and brought natures, gen 4 brought the physical/special split and deepened movepools, and gen 5 tweaked out most of the problems of gen 5. Can anyone honestly say that they want to go back to the gen 1 engine?


----------



## Prof Gallows

I wouldn't want to go back to the old games. Though I do have to mention that shiny pokemon and genders were introduced in gen 2.
Honestly, I think the games keep getting better. I might like some older ones more, but the content just keeps getting added.

The games have simplicity. You don't HAVE to EV train or go all in with playing competitively. But if you want to, the option is open to you. Random matchups on WIFI are going to consist of the people who EV train. That is their way of being able to play the game they want that is still challenging to them.


----------



## Grawr

Just a few things;

1) EVs and IVs can go home. That ruins the fun of it, for me.

2) Playing with starters or legendaries is hella lame

3) I'm hoping that, in X and Y, they'll have more of a spillover between different-region pokemon. In other words, when I need an electric type during the main story playthrough, I don't want to have to be forced to get an electrike or a pikachu. I want variety, throw in a bunch of pokemon from a bunch of different regions into the same area, so I have a selection to choose from. Also, that would add to the fun of making my team different from my friend's team, etc


----------



## Sora

Ok well I guess I hate pokemon then professor. Sorry I don't like to think and just have fun with something. -_- Don't want to flame but its a bit rude for calling out most my posts as confusing.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Grawr said:


> Just a few things;
> 
> 1) EVs and IVs can go home. That ruins the fun of it, for me.
> 
> 2) Playing with starters or legendaries is hella lame
> 
> 3) I'm hoping that, in X and Y, they'll have more of a spillover between different-region pokemon. In other words, when I need an electric type during the main story playthrough, I don't want to have to be forced to get an electrike or a pikachu. I want variety, throw in a bunch of pokemon from a bunch of different regions into the same area, so I have a selection to choose from. Also, that would add to the fun of making my team different from my friend's team, etc


And you're perfectly at liberty to ignore EVs and IVs, but at least the choice is there for the more serious players to get more out of their game.


----------



## Sora

But casual players want to play online as well Karla. We don't want to be put with EV/IV grinders whose level 100 shiny Manphy kills us in 10 seconds. If there was an introduction of matches that remove any EV/IV grinding, we would be perfectly happy to play online again as casual players. Sorry but pokemon is a kid's game at heart, and all this introduction of complication just makes it much less beginner and casual friendly if you want to play with others.


----------



## Sora

If it is another evolution, I hope it's one for the cherubi line or audino. Either would be interesting.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Why extend the Audino line  It should forever remain the pokemon you seek out to beat up for experience


----------



## KarlaKGB

Then find other people who want play casually. The game is about battling and complicated mechanics are necessary to prevent it from just being some rock paper scissors game. Also, I don't know why the anti-comp people bring up shinies all the time, they have no impact on gameplay whatsoever.


----------



## Sora

Except its not a Rock Paper Scissors game...obviously you don't understand what I am trying to say so you're not worth the time


----------



## Sora

Because I think every nonrare/nonlegendary should at least have one evolution or alternate form


----------



## KarlaKGB

There's no need to be rude. I do understand what you're saying. I am absolutely for a "basic" battle mode where only base stats are used. I would even go so far to say that IVs should be redone to be less luck-based. That's why most of the competitive battling is done on simulators such as Pokemon Online, where you don't need to put in the time to train the Pokemon, you just come up with the team and strategy.


----------



## Juicebox

Prof Gallows said:


> I wouldn't want to go back to the old games. Though I do have to mention that shiny pokemon and genders were introduced in gen 2.
> Honestly, I think the games keep getting better. I might like some older ones more, but the content just keeps getting added.
> 
> The games have simplicity. You don't HAVE to EV train or go all in with playing competitively. But if you want to, the option is open to you. Random matchups on WIFI are going to consist of the people who EV train. That is their way of being able to play the game they want that is still challenging to them.


I know, I just meant that in gen 2, shinies and females had set IVs, and couldn't be top priority because the IV's were default low. Gen 3 made it so that genders and shinies were based off of more factors than just the IV's.


And I don't understand why everyone is getting so snippy. Yeah, it's kind of annoying to do random online matchup (I personally think that gamefreak should play with the filter so that people can choose a casual or serious match). But there are also dozens of forums dedicated to Pokemon. You are perfectly free to go onto one of those and ask for a casual match, and you will get a ton of replies. You can even be specific about how you want to battle. Being a competitive player doesn't make you any less of a fan, not being competitive doesn't make you less of a fan. 

You honestly shouldn't care how somebody else plays their game. They bought it, they are playing in the legal limits, it's theirs. People keep saying that competitive takes away the fun, and yet here they are, wanting to take away a large group of people's fun, just because they don't think it's fun. It shouldn't matter. More than anything, I want gamefreak to put a filter in so that this nonsense can be over with.

Competitive vs. casual is more annoying than genwars.


----------



## oath2order

Sora said:


> Except its not a Rock Paper Scissors game...obviously you don't understand what I am trying to say so you're not worth the time



...Yes it is a Rock Paper Scissors game. Just look at the three starters. Fire beats grass, grass beats water, water beats fire. How is that not Rock Paper Scissors?


----------



## oath2order

Sora said:


> Because I think every nonrare/nonlegendary should at least have one evolution or alternate form



Audino is a terrible Pokemon and shouldn't get an evolution.


----------



## Juicebox

oath2order said:


> Audino is a terrible Pokemon and shouldn't get an evolution.



Why not? You might like it more if it evolves, if you keep wanting it to stay the same, you're going to keep disliking it.

Besides, if it does indeed get an evolution that can evolve in the wild, can you imagine how much more exp you could get?


----------



## Odette

Sora said:


> If it is another evolution, I hope it's one for the cherubi line or audino. Either would be interesting.


Oooh, I hope we get an addition to the cherubi line too! Never been too keen on Audino though... I guess it's because I'm a big Blissey fan.


----------



## oath2order

Juicebox said:


> Why not? You might like it more if it evolves, if you keep wanting it to stay the same, you're going to keep disliking it.
> 
> Besides, if it does indeed get an evolution that can evolve in the wild, can you imagine how much more exp you could get?



It's normal type. They tend to suck.

I love the Cherubi line.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sora said:


> Ok well I guess I hate pokemon then professor. Sorry I don't like to think and just have fun with something. -_- Don't want to flame but its a bit rude for calling out most my posts as confusing.



I'm sorry if you took offense, but I said it confused me, personally. In the sense of why you want to remove optional content.
You must have not read my post very clearly, because I wasn't calling you out or telling you how to play.

I was explaining that those things are there so a wide variety of people can enjoy the game differently. I even specifically said that you can completely enjoy the game without even getting near EV training or any of the other things.

If you're going to post your opinion in a thread you need to be prepared to have someone disagree with you or to explain it to you. Getting uppity and making snappy comments afterwards is just going to cause trouble.


----------



## AndyB

The thing with wanting to battle on a casual level that's fine. But going up against those that have been trained... not really going to pan out for you.
Find people that aren't bothered by IVs too and then enjoy that for what it's worth.


----------



## Officer Berri

I choose not to get involved with online aspects of pokemon at all.  I've never really wanted to mess with IVs. Though someday I might give it a shot.


----------



## BellGreen

For me, Pokemon is a game where you train Pokemon to become a master. I feel like putting IVs, EVs, breeding to get a certain Pokemon... It's fun to do after you beat the game, but I think kids won't be able to get into it because it's so complicated.

Anyway, just exchanged all the stuff in the piggy bank I had in the closet. 20 dollars. So my brother and I will get Plasma Storm decks tomorrow... Hopefully I get great pulls. One time I got a full art Entei in the HS set, but it was only a half card.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I tried IV, EV (dont even know the difference anymore?) training and it didn't work like it was suppose to so i was like screw this i'm not gonna do this for unacceptable results.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I'm nervous for the new Pokemon. 

I'm afraid it's gonna suck :c so far the Pokemon for this gen have been good but those were the starters, legendaries, and a eeveelution(did i spell this made up word correctly?) so of course they were gonna be good.

But now I'm nervous. Gen 5 had a lot of bad ones.


----------



## Jake

Lovemcqueen said:


> I'm nervous for the new Pokemon.
> 
> I'm afraid it's gonna suck :c so far the Pokemon for this gen have been good but those were the starters, legendaries, and a eeveelution(did i spell this made up word correctly?) so of course they were gonna be good.
> 
> But now I'm nervous. Gen 5 had a lot of bad ones.



The starters were good. Gen 5 starters were ****. Oshawott was pretty much a piplup-rip off


----------



## Sora

Cherubi line evolution could lead to it rivaling the Oddish line. I think things like this really make the trainer make choices on their pokemon. Like Beautifly or Dustox, as one example. Another evolution I would like to see is a pre evolution of Tropius that can be found in the wild.


----------



## Jake

I'd like lapras to have a pre-evo


----------



## KarlaKGB

There are a lot of kids who get into the mechanics of the game. The strength of the junior championships division is testament to that.


----------



## Jake

OMG THEY JUST REVEALED A NEW POKEMON ON THE OFFICIAL POKEMON JP WEBSITE OMG IT LOOKS SO ADORABLE (i assume the english name will be coming soon?) <3333

フロラ 'Furora' - doesn't look like it's a pre evo. I'm pretty sure it's a new pokemon

link


----------



## Juicebox

Jake. said:


> OMG THEY JUST REVEALED A NEW POKEMON ON THE OFFICIAL POKEMON JP WEBSITE OMG IT LOOKS SO ADORABLE (i assume the english name will be coming soon?) <3333
> 
> フロラ 'Furora' - doesn't look like it's a pre evo. I'm pretty sure it's a new pokemon
> 
> link


OMG I want it on my team!!!!! I would never give it up, and I know it wouldn't let me down.


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> OMG THEY JUST REVEALED A NEW POKEMON ON THE OFFICIAL POKEMON JP WEBSITE OMG IT LOOKS SO ADORABLE (i assume the english name will be coming soon?) <3333
> 
> フロラ 'Furora' - doesn't look like it's a pre evo. I'm pretty sure it's a new pokemon
> 
> link



You know, the amazing thing is, I knew that was a fake because of how your always share the pictures of the leaks that you find.


----------



## SockHead




----------



## Sora

SockHead said:


>



The United States is suffering from under employment so why not? I mean... yeah. 

EDIT: I couldn't read the text so I went on facebook. That's hilarious.


----------



## oath2order

Ugh, I could never take those classes. They'd be full of people who want a quick throwaway class.


----------



## Sora

I would be quite interested in the study of pokemon evolution. The final exam where you have to get everything right would be horrible. 
Instructor: So everyone how do you evolve a Tepig?
Students: Get it to the required level
Instructor: How do you evolve a Feebas?
Students: Make it freaking beatuiful
Instructor: How do you evolve a Eevee into a Sylveon?
Students: I quit


----------



## Treasu(red)

@ Oath: You know? I think I will post my team. And some tips.

_How to IV & EV train the easy way._
1) Pick the pokemon you wait to train. 
2) Go on Smogon and Serebii's websites and see what are 'recommended' movesets, but ultimately do your own thing.  Write that stuff down that you want. Lookup moves and how to get them-- breeding, tutoring, TM, or lvling up.
3) Breed that pokemon with a ditto in your game. 
4) Hatch eggs, and take the newborn to the blue haired guy in the subway. He will rate their IV's.   
5) IV's are like this. A new pokemon will get 2 stats from father (i.e. HP and ATK) 2 stats from Mom (i.e. Def. and Sp ATK) and 2 of their own (generated randomly i.e. Sp Def and Speed). The blue haired guy will tell you how good your pokemon's IV's are, and which one out of them all is best. I take the two best offspring, and breed them together, and do this for a few egg groups, until I have high IV parents producing high IV offspring.
*PROTIP: * Keeping a pokemon with the ability flame body in your party makes eggs hatch faster! (Volcrona!)
6) Get a high IV offspring that has a beneficial nature. If your pokemon is going to use special moves, don't choose a baby poke that has an Adamant (+Atk, -Sp Atk) nature! It will never use those Atk points!


Spoiler











7) Go back to Smogon and Serebii, look at recommended EV training. Decide what you want. 
Ultimately do your own thing. They are YOUR pokemon not Serebii/Smogon clones.
8) If you don't already have all of the EV training Bracers which can be purchased from the Battle Subway, save up BP and get them. I've found playing GTS Free Mode online is the fastest way to get BP. You get 1 even if you lose. You can start by getting the bracers you need for that pokemon you've just bred first.
9) Look up the best training spots for EV types online.
*NOTE:* These spots will differ between B/W and B2/W2.


Spoiler



For B/W 
http://www.smogon.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101974

For B2/W2

http://nuggetbridge.com/breeding/ev-training-hot-spots-in-black-2-white-2/



10) Get out a piece of paper, or a notebook. 
11) Go to that EV training spot and fight the matching pokemon, keep tally marks of how many you've killed. 
_A pokemon that gives 1 EV point will now give 5 EV points with a bracer, and a pokemon that gives 2 EV points will give 6 EV points with a bracer. The most you'll now have to KO will be 51 pokemon. _
12) Each pokemon can only get 255 points in a single category. But has 510 EV's to get total. That usually breaks down to 252, 252, and 4. (4 EV points = 1 Stat Point Increase upon Leveling).
13) Pat your macho back a few times. You just EV trained a pokemon to have no weaknesses or super fighting strength.


----------



## Treasu(red)

~My beautiful team~​
I love cute, and cool pokemon. 
And interestingly enough, my team is based around three members who never leave. Depending on what I'm doing I fill the remaining 3 slots as needed. Really this is more a list of my Pokemon that I've poured my heart into making over the last few years.

The Threatening Trio:



Spoiler










*Braviary:*
Nickname (America)
Nature: Adamant (+Atk, -Sp Atk)
Ability: Sheer Force
Item: Choice Band
Ev Training: 252 Atk, 252 Speed, 4 Def
Moveset: Brave Bird (flying), U-Turn (bug), Superpower (fighting), and Rockslide (rock)

I cannot begin to describe what a perfect lead this poke is. It's faster than almost anything else in the game after EV training, and with Choice Band it can either immediately sweep a lead pokemon with a weakness using Brave Bird or Superpower, or give a U-Turn attack before returning to the party with no damage. Rockslide destroys flying pokemon who resist it, and also counters ice pokemon which Braviary is weak to. This is my all time favorite Atk Sweeper. 



Spoiler










*Milotic:*
Nickname (Milotic)
Nature: Bold (+Def, -Atk)
Ability: Marvel Scale
Item: Splash Plate
Ev Training: HP 75, Def 108, Sp Atk 140, Sp Def 90, Speed 97
Moveset: Surf (water), Ice Beam (ice), Recover (Normal),* Hypnosis* (Psychic)

This is without a question my favorite pokemon. I bred her from the first Milotic I got and fell in love with back in Sapphire, so in my mind she's the daughter of my previous legend. Two things I wanted from her, well-roundedness (hence the odd EV training) and a rare move that can only be found when you breed a female feebas/milotic with a male poliwrath. Hypnosis. Nobody expects a Milotic to know hypnosis and they pay the price for it dearly. With splash plate giving an extra 20% boost to surf's power it becomes a base 108 power move with 100% accuracy. Hypnosis + Ice beam counters any dragon Pokemon efficiently. Recover restores 1/2 her HP when needed. Marvel Scale raises the Defense stat by 50% if there's a status ailment, so if she's against a Scald/Thunder Wave/Confuse Way/Will-o-wisp/Toxic pokemon, she just benefits all the more. She is a Tank AND a Special Sweeper. She's already hard to kill between recover and hypnosis, but if someone gets a reflect up KOing her is impossible. Which brings me to the 3rd member of the trio.



Spoiler










*Latias:*
Nickname (Psyche)
Nature: Modest (+Sp Atk, -Atk)
Ability: Levitate
Item: Icicle plate or Soul Dew
EV Training: HP 85, Def 85, Sp Atk 150, Sp Def 85 and Speed 105 
Moveset: Thunder, Psychic, Ice Beam, Reflect

Latias is very helpful, if I'm going agianst a team w/ no dragon pokemon. She has a terrible dragon weakness but if you have reflect up uuuuuuugh the beauty. Reflect benefits Milotic AND Braviary, she has immunity to earthquake moves, and takes down any fighting pokemon like a pro which there are a lot of in the metagame. I gave her a well rounded EV spread to help w/ longevity. In case Milotic does not survive a dragon type or water type--- latias is there to switch into and finish the job. Thunder takes care of the water, and ice beam will finish off the dragon if she can move first. I don't care for all the dragon types I see in the metagame which leads me to my next pokemon.



Spoiler










*Weavile:*
Nickname (Kuroko)
Nature: Adamant (+Atk, -Sp Atk)
Ability: Pickpocket (YES, the DREAM WORLD WEAVILE     )
Item: Focus Band
Ev Training: 252 Atk, 252 Speed, 4 HP
Moveset: Swagger (normal), Foul Play (dark), Ice Shard (ice), Pursuit (dark)

Weavile is still in BETA mode. I @#$%ing hate Garchomp. If I see a Garchomp, Weavile goes on my team. She is the perfect counter. Focus Band, her Speed, and her 1st priority moves are really what makes her. Normally people give her an ice punch to counter heavy atk dragons, but I like my own little concoction of swagger and foul play. Swagger raises Atk while confusing the opponent. Immediately after using Swagger use Ice Shard because it is a first priority move. It will take a dragons health down a bunch even though it's only 40 BP. .. Next, IF they ignore confusions and get a hit in, it doesn't matter... Focus Band leaves her at 1HP. Next you use Foul Play. This move's power depends on the Atk status of the opponent, the higher the attack, the more powerful the Foul Play. Foul play takes swagger's status boosting effects into consideration, and almost always hits at 150 power that way. Again, you've just hit at 150 power a weakened pokemon who doesn't resist dark, and use Ice Shard before they can remove your remaining 1 HP. Silly Rabbit, tricks are for Weavile. I still haven't fully tested her, but I'm excited to.  Now this pokemon has NO durability. So what if I need a Special Wall? This leads us to our next lovely.



Spoiler










*Blissey: *
Nickname (Blissey)
Nature: Bold (+Def, -Atk)
Ability: Natural Cure (all status problems heal when it switches out)
Item: Leftovers
EV Training: 252 HP, 200 Def, 50 Sp Def
Moveset: Flamethrower, Toxic, Softboiled, Heal Bell

This Blissey makes me laugh. I've just recently (thanks to you TBT discovered the Eviolite Chansey is likely more powerful, but I think Blissey's cuter. So I'm keeping her.) She's supposed to be a nurse but she breathes fire and poisons Pokemon. She's an Angel of Death. With this moveset she can support herself, her team members who have ailments, and with a reflect in place (see Latias) last a long time. Between Toxic and Softboiled she outlasts most pokemon in a "I'll wait until you die ;D" battle. I sometimes substitute her and Latias to make a Braviary, Milotic, Blissey mix. 

Lastly 


Spoiler










*Jirachi:*
Nature: Lax
Ability: Serene Grace
Item: Iron Plate
Ev Training: (I don't remember and don't have it written down!!! But I know I did Atk...)
Moveset: Iron Head, Wish, Psychic, Cosmic Power

OKAY. So it's a crying shame I cannot use this pokemon in the metagame. This pokemon is the Atk counterpart to my Milotic. Just as epic only different specs. The key to this pokemon is Serene Grace, which doubles the chances of effects appearing. Iron Head is the mother of annoying moves. It has no immunities and a 30% flinch chance, meaning with serene grace there's a %60 chance of flinching, and everything that doesn't have Inner Focus gets flinched all the time. With Cosmic Power Jirachi's Def and Sp Def are boosted even higher, and wish heals any damage. Psychic is for type coverage. I once fought my friends Magmortar with my Jirachi and I flinched it to death. He was rather mad.

I've been making this for so long so the other two mentionables on my team are Lopunny and Keldeo. Lopunny knows Sweet Kiss to confuse the target, then Ice Punch, Thunder Punch and Jump Kick. It's not a terribly good pokemon but I love it and often have it in the first slot of my party when playing around in the pokemon world. Keldeo just kicks butt.
I'd love to see input on ways to improve my pokes, and what other peoples teams look like.
Bye for now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sora

Treasu(red) said:


> @ Oath: You know? I think I will post my team. And some tips.
> 
> _How to IV & EV train the easy way._
> 1) Pick the pokemon you wait to train.
> 2) Go on Smogon and Serebii's websites and see what are 'recommended' movesets, but ultimately do your own thing.  Write that stuff down that you want. Lookup moves and how to get them-- breeding, tutoring, TM, or lvling up.
> 3) Breed that pokemon with a ditto in your game.
> 4) Hatch eggs, and take the newborn to the blue haired guy in the subway. He will rate their IV's.
> 5) IV's are like this. A new pokemon will get 2 stats from father (i.e. HP and ATK) 2 stats from Mom (i.e. Def. and Sp ATK) and 2 of their own (generated randomly i.e. Sp Def and Speed). The blue haired guy will tell you how good your pokemon's IV's are, and which one out of them all is best. I take the two best offspring, and breed them together, and do this for a few egg groups, until I have high IV parents producing high IV offspring.
> *PROTIP: * Keeping a pokemon with the ability flame body in your party makes eggs hatch faster! (Volcrona!)
> 6) Get a high IV offspring that has a beneficial nature. If your pokemon is going to use special moves, don't choose a baby poke that has an Adamant (+Atk, -Sp Atk) nature! It will never use those Atk points!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7) Go back to Smogon and Serebii, look at recommended EV training. Decide what you want.
> Ultimately do your own thing. They are YOUR pokemon not Serebii/Smogon clones.
> 8) If you don't already have all of the EV training Bracers which can be purchased from the Battle Subway, save up BP and get them. I've found playing GTS Free Mode online is the fastest way to get BP. You get 1 even if you lose. You can start by getting the bracers you need for that pokemon you've just bred first.
> 9) Look up the best training spots for EV types online.
> *NOTE:* These spots will differ between B/W and B2/W2.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> For B/W
> http://www.smogon.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101974
> 
> For B2/W2
> 
> http://nuggetbridge.com/breeding/ev-training-hot-spots-in-black-2-white-2/
> 
> 
> 
> 10) Get out a piece of paper, or a notebook.
> 11) Go to that EV training spot and fight the matching pokemon, keep tally marks of how many you've killed.
> _A pokemon that gives 1 EV point will now give 5 EV points with a bracer, and a pokemon that gives 2 EV points will give 6 EV points with a bracer. The most you'll now have to KO will be 51 pokemon. _
> 12) Each pokemon can only get 255 points in a single category. But has 510 EV's to get total. That usually breaks down to 252, 252, and 4. (4 EV points = 1 Stat Point Increase upon Leveling).
> 13) Pat your macho back a few times. You just EV trained a pokemon to have no weaknesses or super fighting strength.



Still too lazy too breed so many pokemon! ;P Well I guess in X I'll try.


----------



## KarlaKGB

But at least breeding actually has some use beyond duplicating Pokemon


----------



## oath2order

EVs I can do. IVs...Hahaha no I'm not bothering.


----------



## Officer Berri

I knew it was fake and I clicked the link anyways because I LOVE THAT VIDEO SO MUCH.

*dances~*


----------



## Juicebox

I knew it was fake... I just didn't know what he posted as an alternative.

I'm glad it wasn't porn.


----------



## Juicebox

I'm going to EV train for the first time for X/Y, but I'm still not going to do IV's. I just really don't like breeding all that much.


----------



## VillageDweller

That awkward moment when it was blocked in my country and so it failed. o_o

Anyway I hope that news is good that's coming out about X and Y soon.


----------



## Treasu(red)

OK I've posted my team now. Go back a few posts.


----------



## SockHead

cyrus confirmed for x and y!!!


----------



## Volvagia

So supposedly there's "big news" coming up for Pokemon X and Y on April 6th, this Saturday. I wonder what it will be about?


----------



## Sora

Volvagia said:


> So supposedly there's "big news" coming up for Pokemon X and Y on April 6th, this Saturday. I wonder what it will be about?



New pokemon reveal most likely. Maybe a reveal on a bit of story possibly?


----------



## Sora

I actually was a huge breeder in Platinum. Surprised I never came across IVs in all my research back then.


ADDITION: Wait I was just thinking when I saw Treasu(red) team, does every pokemon have the potenial to be really good? Like suppose I wanted a Gardevoir, Armaldo, Leavanny team, could I make it pretty good through EVs, IVs, and such?


----------



## KarlaKGB

No because some Pokemon just have awful base stats or movesets. That's why you have competitive tiers


----------



## Treasu(red)

Sora said:


> I actually was a huge breeder in Platinum. Surprised I never came across IVs in all my research back then.
> 
> 
> ADDITION: Wait I was just thinking when I saw Treasu(red) team, does every pokemon have the potenial to be really good? Like suppose I wanted a Gardevoir, Armaldo, Leavanny team, could I make it pretty good through EVs, IVs, and such?



Not every pokemon. Example I'd love to make a Furrett, but... it's stats are just so bad and it's movepool is barren... 
EV's and IV's can make a good pokemon great, or a great pokemon invincible.


----------



## Solar

I've been reading the last 5 pages of the thread and I think I might get in to EV training! But, I have one question. How do you know how much EV's a Pokemon gives when defeated? Like if a defeat a Patrat what EV's will it give my Pokemon and how many?


----------



## Sora

Does anyone know a decent team builder I could use? I tried looking one up but I couldn't find a decent one.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Benmjy said:


> I've been reading the last 5 pages of the thread and I think I might get in to EV training! But, I have one question. How do you know how much EV's a Pokemon gives when defeated? Like if a defeat a Patrat what EV's will it give my Pokemon and how many?


You should use the Serebii Pokedex, http://www.serebii.net/pokedex-bw/
It would tell you that Patrat gives you 1 ATK EV.



Sora said:


> Does anyone know a decent team builder I could use? I tried looking one up but I couldn't find a decent one.


What do you mean by team builder? You can use the Pokemon Online battle simulator to design a team as well as battle with it


----------



## Solar

KarlaKGB said:


> You should use the Serebii Pokedex, http://www.serebii.net/pokedex-bw/
> It would tell you that Patrat gives you 1 ATK EV.
> 
> 
> What do you mean by team builder? You can use the Pokemon Online battle simulator to design a team as well as battle with it



Thank you! Personally, EV training looks like a lot of fun and definitely will yield satisfactory results! Does anyone have tips (if there are any) for EV training?


----------



## Treasu(red)

Benmjy said:


> Thank you! Personally, EV training looks like a lot of fun and definitely will yield satisfactory results! Does anyone have tips (if there are any) for EV training?



I left a whole page of tips on page 39 of this thread. ^^

Edit: I will add one thing. The Macho Brace is odd because it only gives 2 EV points, not 4 and follows different rules from the other bracers. I'd recommend reading about it, or simply not using it. Also to get the best results, keep the pokemon you're EV training in the 1st slot of your party, and switch out to KO. If you happen to encounter a pokemon who gives EV's you DON'T want.. Run away! Don't kill it or you'll get saddled with unwanted EV points.


----------



## Solar

Treasu(red) said:


> I left a whole page of tips on page 39 of this thread. ^^
> 
> Edit: I will add one thing. The Macho Brace is odd because it only gives 2 EV points, not 4 and follows different rules from the other bracers. I'd recommend reading about it, or simply not using it. Also to get the best results, keep the pokemon you're EV training in the 1st slot of your party, and switch out to KO. If you happen to encounter a pokemon who gives EV's you DON'T want.. Run away! Don't kill it or you'll get saddled with unwanted EV points.



Thanks! Soon I'll be telling you about my team in as much detail as you did! You're awesome Treasu(red)! You're also my Pokemon role model. You know so much!


----------



## Officer Berri

TELL US WHAT TYPE SYLVEON IS. D:

Also pictures of our player characters please.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Benmjy said:


> Thanks! Soon I'll be telling you about my team in as much detail as you did! You're awesome Treasu(red)! You're also my Pokemon role model. You know so much!









That makes me so happy to hear! 
That makes taking the time to make those posts worth while! Ask me questions anytime and I'll send you a reply right away!


----------



## Solar

Treasu(red) said:


> That makes me so happy to hear!
> That makes taking the time to make those posts worth while! Ask me questions anytime and I'll send you a reply right away!



 You'll be like my mentor  Since I'll be creating a whole new team. I should probably make sure I have a variety of types right? Also, is it good to have half defensive-oriented Pokemon and half-offensive oriented Pokemon? Lastly, what's your favorite generation of Pokemon p)


----------



## Treasu(red)

Benmjy said:


> You'll be like my mentor  Since I'll be creating a whole new team. I should probably make sure I have a variety of types right? Also, is it good to have half defensive-oriented Pokemon and half-offensive oriented Pokemon? Lastly, what's your favorite generation of Pokemon p)



I always give a new game a genuine run-through before I pick which Pokemon will be on my 'best' team. I keep the starter I choose and don't ev train at all. I like playing the game the classic way initially. Balance is always good when making a team, variety is good, but if you see a pokemon and you really like it? Get online and make sure it's base stats are good (Bulbapedia is the best for looking at stats and moves) and then make it your own. I only have two requirements for my pokemon, be cute/cool and for it to not be constantly disappointing me in battle. Who cares if you have two or three water types on your team? Make it a Rain Dance team (Kyogre or Politoad have this ability, and lots of water pokemon learn the move Rain Dance) throw in some electric pokemon who know Thunder (which has it's accuracy raised to 100% in rainy weather) and poof! A very good team with only two types of pokemon. Same thing goes for a Sunny Day team. Put lots of fire types who get the stat boost from the sunny weather, and grass type pokemon who can immediately use solar flare or any other light move on the team and poof! Another amazing team with only two types of pokemon. 
Yes it is good to have at least ONE tank on your team, I've found. For when you need to pump some hyper-potions or awakenings.

I honestly can't say what my favorite game has been. I don't know if I have a favorite. I just love it immensely when a new Pokemon game comes out? lol


----------



## KarlaKGB

Macho brace doubles the EV gain of a pokemon if it is equipped. It's useful if you haven't managed to buy the bracer required for that stat. There's a very rare virus called PKRS which when caught, will also double your EV gain. It's incredibly incredibly rare to find, but I have a few incubating in my PC box that I can trade to you. Basically, PKRS lasts for a few days, and during that time, it can spread to other Pokemon in your party. While and after a Pokemon has had PKRS, they will gain EVs. You can tell when they have PKRS by it appearing as a status, and afterwards, a small sad face shows that the pokemon was once infected. If you keep a pokemon with PKRS in your PC box, PKRS will remain, which is how you keep it for later.

A pokemon will gain EVs if it gains EXP, so a Pokemon with exp share will also receive EVs. However, it's naturally more efficient for that Pokemon to appear in the battle, because then it can equip a bracer instead of exp share.

The standard template of a team will consist of a Lead, a Lead Support, three cores and the 'glue' that holds the team together. Leads often will set up weather or entry hazards. The core are designed to weaken and take out key threats, that will allow your sweeper to win the game. The three should work together and cover each other's weaknesses, providing safe switchins. Finally, the glue patches up any weaknesses remaining. It's quite common to run a revenge killer in this spot, who will normally be choice scarfed.


I'm now confused, are you building a competitive team or an ingame team? I always run through the game with a random non-ev trained team and then get down and dirty with a serious team.


----------



## Solar

KarlaKGB said:


> Macho brace doubles the EV gain of a pokemon if it is equipped. It's useful if you haven't managed to buy the bracer required for that stat. There's a very rare virus called PKRS which when caught, will also double your EV gain. It's incredibly incredibly rare to find, but I have a few incubating in my PC box that I can trade to you. Basically, PKRS lasts for a few days, and during that time, it can spread to other Pokemon in your party. While and after a Pokemon has had PKRS, they will gain EVs. You can tell when they have PKRS by it appearing as a status, and afterwards, a small sad face shows that the pokemon was once infected. If you keep a pokemon with PKRS in your PC box, PKRS will remain, which is how you keep it for later.
> 
> A pokemon will gain EVs if it gains EXP, so a Pokemon with exp share will also receive EVs. However, it's naturally more efficient for that Pokemon to appear in the battle, because then it can equip a bracer instead of exp share.
> 
> The standard template of a team will consist of a Lead, a Lead Support, three cores and the 'glue' that holds the team together. Leads often will set up weather or entry hazards. The core are designed to weaken and take out key threats, that will allow your sweeper to win the game. The three should work together and cover each other's weaknesses, providing safe switchins. Finally, the glue patches up any weaknesses remaining. It's quite common to run a revenge killer in this spot, who will normally be choice scarfed.
> 
> 
> I'm now confused, are you building a competitive team or an ingame team? I always run through the game with a random non-ev trained team and then get down and dirty with a serious team.



I'm going for a competitive. A well rounded team that can do about anything.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Here's the team I ran last year:





Heatran @ Leftovers
Ability: Flash Fire
EVs: 4 HP / 252 SAtk / 252 Spd
Mild Nature (+SAtk, -Def)
- Magma Storm
- Sunny Day
- SolarBeam
- Roar
Heatran's signature move Magma storm is an absolute beast. In the sun, it KO's nearly anything that doesn't resist, AND traps them. He destroys Politoed rain teams. Magma storm, trap poli, sunny day, laugh as hydro pump does 25% then kill with solar beam. Against non-rain teams, he serves as a backup sun setup in case Ninetales dies. Struggled to think of a move for a fourth spot, so I went for roar.






Donphan @ Leftovers
Ability: Sturdy
EVs: 252 HP / 152 Def / 104 Atk
Impish Nature (+Def -SAtk)
- Earthquake
- Rapid Spin
- Stealth Rock
- Ice Shard
My rapid spinner and entry hazard Pokemon. Atk EV investment is to ensure a 2HKO of Salamence (otherwise I'd have to rely on lucky min-max damage rolls). With this investment, EQ will also OHKO Terrakion without rocks up. Again as a sun team, getting rid of rocks helps my Ninetales and Mence to stay alive.






Lilligant @ Life Orb
Ability: Chlorophyll
EVs: 64 HP / 252 SAtk / 192 Spd
Modest Nature (+SAtk, -Atk)
- Sleep Powder
- Quiver Dance
- HP Ice
- Giga Drain
After two quiver dances, nothing much can stand up to her, even outside of the sun. Spd EVs are set up to outspeed scarfed Latios in the sun without any dances. With life orb, a dance, HP ice will OHKO a Multiscale Dragonite without rocks support. Yache berry Mence will also go down. Lilligant doesn't mess around.






Salamence @ Lum Berry
Ability: Moxie
EVs: 4 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Spd
Jolly Nature (+Spd, -SAtk)
- Dragon Dance
- Dragon Claw
- Earthquake
- Fire Fang
Dream world has brought this guy back to me. MoxieMence is terrifying. Jolly nature was to OHKO scarfed Genesect (now obsolete) Outrage doesn't go well with Moxie imo, and with DD, I can easily build up enough power. He resists a lot of types that will cause this team problems. The excellent coverage means I don't want to be locked into a movie either so I went with Lum berry. 






Ninetales @ Leftovers
Ability: Drought
EVs: 252 HP / 144 SDef / 112 Spd
Calm Nature (+SDef, -Atk)
- Sunny Day
- Will-O-Wisp
- SolarBeam
- Flamethrower
Another Dream world wonder. She is the crutch of the team and must stay alive. The EV spread represents this. Against a sandstorm team, she can survive and burn TTar. Predict the switch to Politoeds and TTars, set up sunny day and then nuke them with a solar beam. Against teams with no weather, I'll fodder her off to cripple a threat.






Raikou @ Choice Scarf 
Ability: Pressure
EVs: 4 HP / 252 SAtk / 252 Spd
Rash Nature (+SAtk, -SDef)
- Aura Sphere
- Volt Switch
- HP Ice
- Weather Ball
Theorycrafted a few pokemon in this slot and finally went with the rather unusual Raikou. This guy can function in any weather. Weather ball in the sun and rain hits at a whopping 150 power. OHKO's TTar with rocks. Genesect dies. Mamoswine dies. Everything dies to this. HP ice wrecks the Genies. Volt switch makes him an excellent scout.


----------



## Juicebox

Sora said:


> I actually was a huge breeder in Platinum. Surprised I never came across IVs in all my research back then.
> 
> 
> ADDITION: Wait I was just thinking when I saw Treasu(red) team, does every pokemon have the potenial to be really good? Like suppose I wanted a Gardevoir, Armaldo, Leavanny team, could I make it pretty good through EVs, IVs, and such?


As long as you're in the right tier, why now? Leavanny and Armaldo are both in NU and seem to do pretty well, so I'm sure you could work out a strategy with those two. Gardevoir I believe is in UU, but don't quote me on that.

You can be pretty versatile with your teams. All you have to do is know your tiers and stuff. Still can't really do random match up competitive, but most Pokemon fansistes have all the competitive tiers.

Or, you could be like me and just play against your friends who have no idea about any kind of training and whomp them.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Gardevoir is NU


----------



## Jake

Juicebox said:


> OMG I want it on my team!!!!! I would never give it up, and I know it wouldn't let me down.


OMG me too! I hope it's not a version exclusive!!



Volvagia said:


> So supposedly there's "big news" coming up for Pokemon X and Y on April 6th, this Saturday. I wonder what it will be about?



It's just a new reveal of a pokemon


----------



## Sora

Officer Berri said:


> TELL US WHAT TYPE SYLVEON IS. D:



Hahaha NO. They'll tell us when the Genesect movie is out in Japan.


----------



## Sora

Wait so are you saying those 3 are all pretty bad? I just looked it up and lol it says they all must suck if they are NU.


----------



## Prof Gallows

It'll be that reveal they teased the other day.

Don't expect too much, though.


----------



## Juicebox

Sora said:


> Wait so are you saying those 3 are all pretty bad? I just looked it up and lol it says they all must suck if they are NU.



Not necessarily. They certainly aren't going to go into the uber tier, but with a good strategy, they could do pretty well in UU. All it takes is the right team mates, good training, and some luck. If done right, it would be like battling in UU on hard mode.


----------



## Treasu(red)

@KarlaKGB your team is a boss~ I wonder how you managed to get all the Dream World pokes. My best friend sent me the female sneasel I wanted b/c he plays the dreamworld every day. You've got a very well balanced team. I get the feeling it's like a hybrid sunny-day mixture. 

@Benmjy As much as I know about pokemon, there will always be someone in the world who knows more. Take Karla for example!


----------



## Sora

Then I'll be the best low teir trainer ever! Actually I don't really want to bother anymore :/. I'm not a big fan of any of the higher teir pokemon so I don't think I'll be up to too much EV and IV stuff. I'm sticking to level 50 double battles forever lol.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Just need to find people to trade dream world females with! Yeah my team is heavily based on sun and I don't plan on losing the weather war there.

I found OU to be really boring a few rounds ago because it was basically either Politoeds or TTars weather warring it out. Which is why I made a UU team, featuring Pikachu. Just choose the tier that you're happy with and battle others using that tier and below. I might start a NU team now, I still have my Pikachu core


----------



## Volvagia

Aww. I was kinda hoping for more, but I'm still looking forward to seeing the new Pokemon.


----------



## Sora

Ok good I'm making a sort of mix between NU and UU with a team of: froslass, gardevior, chinchino (just because its cute), and leavany. ATM I don't have any others chosen yet but I think this'll be my core 4. 

Just a question: are most competitively played pokemon male or female? I'm not talking about OU but more on the UU and NU side.


----------



## KarlaKGB

If you can, make your Pokemon female, because most people neglect that part of the game. It's useful if you run into the odd Attract user, or a Pokemon like Haxorus with the Rivalry ability. You'll find mostly males. Though keep in mind I'm talking about people who generate (hack) pokemon, or play on an online simulator, where they create their Pokemon. In reality, most species have a 50:50 gender split so it shouldn't really matter. Post up your team with moveset and comments and we'll take a look.

Also, have you considered the Rarely Used tier as well, which fits between UU and NU?


----------



## Sora

So I am building a team with a Cinccino on it. Do you think it is worth wasting a move on attract? I am attempting to get one with skill link and I think this would work well. But if I can't get my hands on one, I'll go with cute charm and not waste my time on attract.


----------



## BellGreen

Got a Plasma Storm theme deck today! I got the PlasmaShadow one and my brother got PlasmaClaw. I won the first match we played. We are both hoping to enter the tournament this month.


----------



## Jake

Sora said:


> So I am building a team with a Cinccino on it. Do you think it is worth wasting a move on attract? I am attempting to get one with skill link and I think this would work well. But if I can't get my hands on one, I'll go with cute charm and not waste my time on attract.



I love attract but solely because I love it in the anime. 
Tbh cute charm is the better option, you're really wasting an attack spot by teaching it attract


----------



## oath2order

I like leaks and reveals.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Attract is pretty much worthless on any pokemon. You're running skill link which is an amazing ability. You also have an excellent movepool to go with that. Go for a pure offense setup. Tail slap, bullet seed, rock blast. The last move depends if you want to give it life orb, or a choice scarf/band. If life orb, use aqua tail. If a choice item, use U-turn.

Please nonono to cute charm. If you can't get skill link, go for technician. That still works well with your multi hit attacks.


----------



## Sora

Alright good to know. I just didn't really know how effective attract is competitively. Right now my team looks like Kabutops, Gardevoir, Lanturn, Leavanny, Cinccino, and Crawdaunt. Any others tips for any of them? I'm still deciding on their moves but I think for abilities I want: Leavanny - Chlorophyll, Gardevior - Trace, Crawdaunt - Adaptability (or shell armor), Cinccino - Skill Link (or technician), Lanturn - Volt Absorb, Kabutops - Weak Armor (or battle armor)


----------



## Sora

Look what I found:
http://www.serebii.net/mewtwoform2.jpg
Now its not proven true but speculation says it is a new form of mewtwo.
What are you all's thoughts on it?


----------



## Jake

To be completely fair, I some what think It's legit.
What else would explain Mewtwo's sudden appearance in the new movie?
God I hope it's true this is actually one of the few forms of a Pokemon which looks incredibly well thought out


----------



## KarlaKGB

I can't make any sense of the physiology


----------



## Juicebox

Perhaps Mewthree? It would actually be kind of cool if it came out after all this time of fanart and speculation. You know what, I would actually be excited for a new form.

It would even technically count as a new Pokemon. Not only that, but it could easily fit into Super Smash Bros.


----------



## oath2order

I dislike the new idea of a Mewtwo.


----------



## VillageDweller

I can't even recognise what that Mewtwo form thing is.


----------



## Hamusuta

I hope the Mewtwo thing is fake, it looks horrible.


----------



## Hamusuta

I think its a late April fools thing that didn't go viral until yesterday :/


----------



## Treasu(red)

Way off topic, but... does anyone want to see a team of Bidoofs take down a bunch o legendaries?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3uROelepGY


----------



## Juicebox

Treasu(red) said:


> Way off topic, but... does anyone want to see a team of Bidoofs take down a bunch o legendaries?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3uROelepGY



That is the mark of a true Pokemon master.


----------



## Officer Berri

Nooooo!!!

Don't be real. DON'T BE REAL. I hate the 'form' feature some legendary pokemon have. |: It's so lame and uninteresting.

DON'T YOU DARE MAKE MY MEWTWO HAVE FORMS. He's perfectly amazing on his own. AND DON'T MAKE HIM LOOK LIKE _THAT_.

What is even going on in that picture. I don't even know. I call photoshop. Photoshop with crinkled up paper to make the photoshop less easy to pick up on because it's not a flat surface.


----------



## Officer Berri

They're a true pokemon master in my eyes if they can do that with a team of non-hacked Magikarp. xD


----------



## KarlaKGB

Hehe, I love these weak pokemon sweeps. While not a full team of Magikraps, this is the story of how only one is enough to sweep a team of Ubers: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye7b3bOQ6lY

Sora: I have a female Minccino with Skill Link, do you want me to breed another female and trade it to you?


----------



## Officer Berri

xD That is the best video ever. Dang, Magikarp.


----------



## Mint

Officer Berri said:


> Nooooo!!!
> 
> Don't be real. DON'T BE REAL. I hate the 'form' feature some legendary pokemon have. |: It's so lame and uninteresting.
> 
> DON'T YOU DARE MAKE MY MEWTWO HAVE FORMS. He's perfectly amazing on his own. AND DON'T MAKE HIM LOOK LIKE _THAT_.
> 
> What is even going on in that picture. I don't even know. I call photoshop. Photoshop with crinkled up paper to make the photoshop less easy to pick up on because it's not a flat surface.



I agree with all of this. ^_^

I'm tired of all of the different forms. I'd rather have only brand new pokemon and evolutions and no new forms.


----------



## Hey Listen!

I'm pretty excited for X and Y because I can start learning this EV/IV stuff.  From you guys talking about it I become a little dizzy but it still seems fun and it could be what really brings me back into Pokemon.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Weedle Sweep: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT19jdVvBos

This is why you carry a phasing move


----------



## Prof Gallows

That weedle sweep video always brings a tear to my eye. =']


----------



## AndyB

There's a lot of sweep videos/tactics out there. Always funny to think that the person on the other side must be devastated.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sorry to disappoint guys, but I'm going with it being legit.

I agree though, forms were possibly the worst idea to bring into pokemon. But as far as this goes it's looking to be the case for Mewtwo, some hidden text on the movie website mentioned a "Godspeed" form.

It could be worse, but I hate that they're bringing in old pokemon and screwing with them.


----------



## AndyB

Hold up.. Godspeed, new forms..
What is this Dragonball Z? In fact that was my first thought when seeing that, that Mewtwo went Super Saiyan 3!


----------



## Sora

For Berri who thinks it looks fake all crumpled up, here is a clearer picture of it. 
http://www.serebii.net/mewtwoform.jpg
I personally think the design is strange with the almost tail head (I guess you could call it?).
I also think this is legit sadly. Unless it has a killer backstory, I'll never catch it.


----------



## Sora

That would be great but could you wait till later this month . I lost both of my games (black and white) recently on a trip to Florida and I think they are gone forever . But I plan on getting a new white later this month so I'll send you a message soon once I unlock online trading.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Calling it now, Mewtwo and Genesect have some sort of crazy DNA swap/mix causing Mewtwo to have an advanced form.

Looking at the two, it does actually remind me somewhat of the Deoxys speed form. Especially with the legs.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ok Sora, I kinda wanted my own skill link Cinccino so I went on a little breeding spree. I've got you a female Minccino with Skill Link that's Jolly (the recommended nature). I also bred it to give it the egg move Aqua Tail. Bullet seed, tail slap and rock blast can all be learnt by Cinccino, you may need to go to the move relearner but all those moves are available. So yeah, if you decide to go choiced, then just overwrite Aqua Tail with U-Turn via TM. The IVs are: 
HP: 24 - 28 / Atk: 30 / Def: 20, 22, 24 / Sp. Atk: 4 - 14 / Sp. Def: 21, 23, 25 / Spd: 18, 20, 22

The uncertainty is there because I didn't bother levelling it up too much, so the IV calculators can't be certain. Except for the Atk, that's a very nice stat  If you want to continue breeding to try and get better IVs, you will need a male pokemon with Aqua Tail. I recommend this guide here on which Pokemon to go after: http://www.serebii.net/pokedex-bw/egg/573.shtml#aquatail

It would help even more if that male pokemon was Jolly, so you could give it an everstone and be guaranteed that the offspring is Jolly. That way, you can give the female Minccino a Power Bracer so you will be guaranteed to pass on the 30 Atk IVs on. Otherwise, you'll have to give the Minccino the everstone to pass her Jolly on, or just play the probabilities game  Let me know if you want this Minccino

edit: just saw your new post. I'll infect it with PKRS and leave it in my PC for when you're ready. You may as well get White 2


----------



## AndyB

With it being on Serebii, that would normally be as good as confirmed.
However with this, even they are still unsure on it's legitimacy.


----------



## Officer Berri

Imma cry.

Why oh why oh why.

Mewtwo it's okay I'll protect you. D:


----------



## Hamusuta

YES BERRI, SOMEONE FINALLY AGREES WITH ME.

I hate it, all of it. It's disgusting and I want to throw it off a cliff.

BYE


----------



## Treasu(red)

KarlaKGB said:


> Weedle Sweep: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT19jdVvBos
> 
> This is why you carry a phasing move



I about died laughing. Thanks for this.


----------



## Solar

KarlaKGB said:


> Ok Sora, I kinda wanted my own skill link Cinccino so I went on a little breeding spree. I've got you a female Minccino with Skill Link that's Jolly (the recommended nature). I also bred it to give it the egg move Aqua Tail. Bullet seed, tail slap and rock blast can all be learnt by Cinccino, you may need to go to the move relearner but all those moves are available. So yeah, if you decide to go choiced, then just overwrite Aqua Tail with U-Turn via TM. The IVs are:
> HP: 24 - 28 / Atk: 30 / Def: 20, 22, 24 / Sp. Atk: 4 - 14 / Sp. Def: 21, 23, 25 / Spd: 18, 20, 22
> 
> The uncertainty is there because I didn't bother levelling it up too much, so the IV calculators can't be certain. Except for the Atk, that's a very nice stat  If you want to continue breeding to try and get better IVs, you will need a male pokemon with Aqua Tail. I recommend this guide here on which Pokemon to go after: http://www.serebii.net/pokedex-bw/egg/573.shtml#aquatail
> 
> It would help even more if that male pokemon was Jolly, so you could give it an everstone and be guaranteed that the offspring is Jolly. That way, you can give the female Minccino a Power Bracer so you will be guaranteed to pass on the 30 Atk IVs on. Otherwise, you'll have to give the Minccino the everstone to pass her Jolly on, or just play the probabilities game  Let me know if you want this Minccino
> 
> edit: just saw your new post. I'll infect it with PKRS and leave it in my PC for when you're ready. You may as well get White 2



Geez, you're amazing!

So far I want Gothitelle, Blissey, and (Wash) Rotom. I'm still working on the other 3. Any tips or recommended movesets for the ones i've listed?


----------



## Juicebox

Does it specifically say that it's a new form? Because as I mentioned earlier, it _could_ be Mewthree. At this point, I think it's a possibility. They did say it was a new Pokemon, and this is something that has been talked about in the fandom for a long time. Gen five wasn't exactly popular with veteran players, so what better way to reel them in then to give them something that they've been speculating about since the series' conception?

I think that at the very least, it's just as much of a possibility as a new form.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Why can't they leave Mewtwo alone? *sigh*
On the other hand, it does look cool so it's not a complete disappointment. But it's gonna make me want to have two Mewtwo's one, for regular and one for the new form. And that takes up room in the PC. I have like 6 Rotom, one for each form. And I have like 3 castform too. Forms can be annoying sometimes.


----------



## KarlaKGB

For Rotom-W, Volt Switch and Hydro Pump are nobrainers. He can be built to be a bulky attacker with Leftovers. Third slot is will generally be Will-o-Wisp or T-Wave to cripple a threat. Final move can be Pain Split for more recovery, or Hidden Power ice for coverage. If you decide to run a choice variant, you should. replace WoW or TWave with Trick. Pain split recovery should be kept.

I have a Gothitelle too, but I set it up in a strange way because of the way it fits in my team. The cookie cutter build is a Timid or Modest choice specs build with Psychic/Psyshock, T-bolt, HP Ice or Fire for coverage, and Trick. Gothitelle is only made worthwhile with its dream ability Shadow Tag so make sure you have that, otherwise it's worthless. The plan's simple - switch in on a threat, trap and destroy it. Psychic is preferred, but if Psyshock is useful for dealing with specially defensive Pokemon like Blissey. Though for walls like Blissey, a simple Trick will cripple it. Thunderbolt is just good coverage, and you should patch up any holes with the appropriate hidden power (a real hassle to breed).

Blissey is a pretty nobrainer support Pokemon. Seismic toss is its only reliable damage dealer. Toxic to break other walls/stallers, or T-Wave to stop aggressive threats. Softboiled for recovery. If you have no stealth rocks user, Blissey can fill that role. Otherwise, use Aromatherapy. 
Wish is very strong now in Gen 5 and is very viable (thanks to Blissey's massive HP pool). You should run it alongside Protect, keeping Seismic toss and Toxic.


----------



## Solar

KarlaKGB said:


> For Rotom-W, Volt Switch and Hydro Pump are nobrainers. He can be built to be a bulky attacker with Leftovers. Third slot is will generally be Will-o-Wisp or T-Wave to cripple a threat. Final move can be Pain Split for more recovery, or Hidden Power ice for coverage. If you decide to run a choice variant, you should. replace WoW or TWave with Trick. Pain split recovery should be kept.
> 
> I have a Gothitelle too, but I set it up in a strange way because of the way it fits in my team. The cookie cutter build is a Timid or Modest choice specs build with Psychic/Psyshock, T-bolt, HP Ice or Fire for coverage, and Trick. Gothitelle is only made worthwhile with its dream ability Shadow Tag so make sure you have that, otherwise it's worthless. The plan's simple - switch in on a threat, trap and destroy it. Psychic is preferred, but if Psyshock is useful for dealing with specially defensive Pokemon like Blissey. Though for walls like Blissey, a simple Trick will cripple it. Thunderbolt is just good coverage, and you should patch up any holes with the appropriate hidden power (a real hassle to breed).
> 
> Blissey is a pretty nobrainer support Pokemon. Seismic toss is its only reliable damage dealer. Toxic to break other walls/stallers, or T-Wave to stop aggressive threats. Softboiled for recovery. If you have no stealth rocks user, Blissey can fill that role. Otherwise, use Aromatherapy.
> Wish is very strong now in Gen 5 and is very viable (thanks to Blissey's massive HP pool). You should run it alongside Protect, keeping Seismic toss and Toxic.



Wow! Thank you so much! How about Darmanitan? I'm going to try and get him with the Zen Mode ability and I thought it would be a nice addition to my team.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Don't bother with zen mode, you're far better off using sheer force. It works very well with flare blitz and rock slide. Sheer force also removes life orb recoil (for attacks with secondary effects like flare blitz and rock slide). U-turn is a solid third move for scouting and trying to gain the upper hand


----------



## Jake

Juicebox said:


> Does it specifically say that it's a new form? Because as I mentioned earlier, it _could_ be Mewthree. At this point, I think it's a possibility. They did say it was a new Pokemon, and this is something that has been talked about in the fandom for a long time. Gen five wasn't exactly popular with veteran players, so what better way to reel them in then to give them something that they've been speculating about since the series' conception?
> 
> I think that at the very least, it's just as much of a possibility as a new form.



tbh i think its a new form;
the screenshot gallows posted shows pink. Mewtwo is purple


----------



## Sora

I really hope this turns out to be a sort of Hetran legendary. Where yeah it's in the game but you never ever have to see or be spoken to about it. I've always sort of liked that.


----------



## Sora

Lol you're right Karla. I'll just get white 2 or whatever while I'm buying a new game anyways. I know I can get a female ralts from the city too so that's a good idea.
Also thank you so much for getting me that minccino! It was really too much but I'm happy to accept haha! I think I'll get white 2 this weekend so I'll PM or VM you when I'm able to trade.


----------



## Dustbunnii

I don't want them to mess with Mewtwo D: 
Giving him a new form wouldn't even make any sense...
I just hope it's not permanent ._.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Maybe it's like Kyurem where you give Mewtwo some new item, and THEN it changes form. Take it away and it changes back.


----------



## Volvagia

I hate it... whatever it is. I don't want it to be a new form of Mewtwo, I love how Mewtwo is now.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Can somebody give me a rundown on EV training? It's not working the way its suppose to, just like last time. Try to stay away from Serebii's guide..

I want my Flareons defense to go up so I equipped the Power Belt and went to go fight Durant's in Victory Road like Serebii suggested(in BW). The defense stat should have went flying but I only got 2 points up..

What am I doing wrong?

EDIT: Nvm, i looked it up and found my problem. I didnt know that it wasn't instant.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yeah, it's quite funny because if you're high level and you're fighting a load of low level Pokemon to EV train, when you level up and stats are recalculated, it's not uncommon to see something like +30 for that stat. You can also force the game to recalculate your stats by depositing your Pokemon into the PC.


----------



## Stevey Queen

KarlaKGB said:


> Yeah, it's quite funny because if you're high level and you're fighting a load of low level Pokemon to EV train, when you level up and stats are recalculated, it's not uncommon to see something like +30 for that stat. You can also force the game to recalculate your stats by depositing your Pokemon into the PC.



Interesting tip (; I'm kinda new to the whole EV thing. All this talk made me wanna take another crack at it.

Btw, have any of you taken the time out of your day to watch Marill's animation in B/W? It's adorable. It looks like it's legit dancing. You can't be sad watching it jam out in a battle.


----------



## Stevey Queen

What day is the new Pokemon being announced?

Too lazy to go back and figure it out.


----------



## Juicebox

Lovemcqueen said:


> What day is the new Pokemon being announced?
> 
> Too lazy to go back and figure it out.



Saturday, I believe. That's when Pokemon Smash airs usually.


----------



## Prof Gallows

The text on the movie website specifically said "Godspeed form".
It's still Mewtwo, but it'll have different stats most likely. I'd take a wild guess at it's speed stat raising. =p


----------



## Sora

Lovemcqueen said:


> Interesting tip (; I'm kinda new to the whole EV thing. All this talk made me wanna take another crack at it.
> 
> Btw, have any of you taken the time out of your day to watch Marill's animation in B/W? It's adorable. It looks like it's legit dancing. You can't be sad watching it jam out in a battle.



Lol when I get my white 2 I'll check it out after I import my sapphire and platinum. I love Leavanny just because it looks so neat during its animation imo. I remember my first and only Leavanny (didn't train others due to the friendship req.), and when after its final evolve... I find its a boy 0.0. Jk that was my first Bellosom :/.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Pikachu has an adorable animation imo. My favourite is venomoth, that thing looks like it's on steroids. Even funnier when you're watching it on a YouTube battle commentary where they speed it up about 2x


----------



## Lauren

Vulpix and nine tales for me!


----------



## Sora

To stay on a lighter topic,
Whats everyones favorite pokemon (singular) from each gen? (excluding gen 6, starters, and legendaries)


----------



## Jake

v difficult but
1 Gen - Lapras
2 Gen - Corsola
3 Gen - (I really hate this gen I dont know why..) Lotad/Snorunt
4 Gen - Bidoof
5 Gen - Emolga


----------



## Lauren

I already said mine ^.^ but I'd also like to add Emboar, Stoutland and Zebstrika all my fave Pokemon on Pokemon white ^.^


----------



## KarlaKGB

Toughie...

1: Gyarados
2: Umbreon
3: Breloom
4: Garchomp
5: Victini

Absolute hates (all in Gen 5): The vanillite line (icecream...really?), Stunfisk and EVERY POKEMON WITH STURDY.


----------



## Juicebox

Gen 1: Ivysaur. But if starters aren't allowed, then it's Butterfree.
Gen 2: Celebi. Since legendaries aren't allowed, I'll go with Jumpluff or Porygon 2.
Gen 3: Plusle
Gen 4: Hm... not sure. This is my least favorite gen. However, it's probably Leafeon.
Gen 5: Reshiram, but once again, she's a legendary, and I can't put a starter, so it's Cincinno. 

May I ask why starters and legendaries aren't allowed? They aren't any different than other Pokemon.


----------



## KarlaKGB

I don't see why you have to exclude Pokemon, we're necessarily talking about which we think are the most powerful. The starters are by and large rubbish anyway.


----------



## Officer Berri

I don't care I still don't like it. *pout face* They done broked my Mewtwo. ;-;

Hopefully those images are just really bad angles and he doesn't actually look like the crappy drawings of Mewthree I'd see all the time when I was a kid.


----------



## Officer Berri

Y-you're making me choose a SINGLE POKEMON from each generation? ;-; Oh boo. And I can't use legendary or starter pokemon? DOUBLE BOO.

1. Machoke
2. Sneasel
3. Seviper
4. Honchkrow
5. Purrloin


----------



## Juicebox

I guess I'll ask a separate question to coincide with the original.
What is your favorite legendary and starter for each generation?
Gen 1: Mew, Bulbasaur
Gen 2: Celebi, Cyndaquil
Gen 3: Regice, Torchic
Gen 4: Azelf, Piplup
Gen 5: Reshiram, Snivy


----------



## oath2order

1. Porygon
2. Umbreon
3. Wailord
4. Munchlax
5. Litwick


----------



## Officer Berri

Legendary and Starter:

1. Mewtwo, Chamander
2. Lugia, Cyndaquil
3. Latios, Torchic
4. Darkrai, Chimchar
5. Meloetta, Snivy


----------



## Prof Gallows

Hmm..

1stGen: Weezing
2ndGen: Slowking
3rdGen: Breloom
4thGen: Froslass
5thGen: Krookodile


----------



## Juicebox

http://i.imgur.com/PMBlWeb.png

I can't tell if he's lying or not. He has been in charge of the previous fakes, but none of them have been anywhere near this good, so I think he might be lying about being the one who created them. However, it gives some hope to those who didn't want it to be true, I suppose. I guess we have until tomorrow to find out whether or not it was an elaborate troll, or if Mewtwo really is the big announcement.


----------



## Prof Gallows

The text fakes were a group effort. I wouldn't put it past anyone to go as far as making fake images, but that one looks a little too legit.

if it's really fake, then kudos. lol


----------



## Lauren

I just want X, I will be happy when I do and not a moment sooner (apart from NL) obv.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Officer Berri said:


> Legendary and Starter:
> 
> 1. Mewtwo, Chamander
> 2. Lugia, Cyndaquil
> 3. Latios, Torchic
> 4. Darkrai, Chimchar
> 5. Meloetta, Snivy



I like how you were all fire starters and then you pull out Snivy lol.

1. Flareon
2. Stantler
3. Zangoose
4. Garchomp
5. Mienshao

 ~ This was actually very hard.

1. Mew, Charmander
2. Entei, Cyndaquil
3. Latias, Torchic
4. Dialga, Chimchar
5. Virizion, Oshawott (unfortunately Tepig's evolutions ruin it)


----------



## Stevey Queen

Lauren's post made me think of a question that may have been asked before but to get off this Mewtwo talk, are you going to get X or Y? I'm gonna get both but I'm gonna make Y my dominant one because I like the bird more then the deer.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Depends on what information gets released before the games.

I planned on getting both, but I'm not going to be able to afford eighty bucks for two of the same game. lol


----------



## Juicebox

I'm going to have to get Y because all my friends are getting X. I initially wanted X because I preferred the legendary, but I'm actually okay with having Y.

I can now overcharge my friends for trades.


----------



## Dustbunnii

I plan on getting X because I prefer Xerneas.
The actual features for each game will determine my final decision though.


----------



## Hey Listen!

Yeah I'm going to try to get my best friend to buy Y so we can trade with each other and stuff like that. I'm pretty much set on X. I feel like it may more foresty, grassy enviroments. I also think Xerneas looks really cool (well, Yveltal looks just as cool)


----------



## Sora

I'm a sucker for epic birds so Yevital is mine. (If that's its name ) I like Xerneas but I want to start picking the game I find not as appealing because usually it is the one I like more.


----------



## Sora

I only said no starters or legendarily because I think it's more fun to see everyone's favorite pokemon they want to actually go catch. I mean its fine if you really like a starter or legendary imo.


Favorites (non starter/legend)

Gen 1: Gastly
Gen 2: Bellosom 
Gen 3: Ralts
Gen 4: Bunneary
Gen 5: Leavanny 

Favorites (Starter, Legend)

Gen 1: Charmander, Suicune
Gen 2: Chikorita, Ho-oh
Gen 3: Mudkip, Kyogre
Gen 4: Turtwig, Dialga
Gen 5: Oshawatt, Victini


----------



## oath2order

Suicune wasn't G1.

Gen 1: Bulbasaur, Moltres
Gen 2: Cyndaquil, Ho-oh
Gen 3: Torchic, Kyogre
Gen 4: Turtwig, Reigigas
Gen 5: Tepig, no favorite legendary


----------



## SockHead

Favorite Non-Starter

Gen 1: Scyther
Gen 2: Flaaffy
Gen 3: Mightyena
Gen 4: Rampardos
Gen 5: Mandibuzz

Favorites Starter and Legend

Gen 1: Blastoise; Mew
Gen 2: Feraligatr; Suicune
Gen 3: Blaziken; Latias
Gen 4: Infernape; Cresselia
Gen 5: Samurott; Tornadus (Therian Form)


----------



## Officer Berri

I have no idea which game I'm going to get. My boyfriend is interested in the new generation of pokemon, so I may just get whatever version he doesn't get.


----------



## Officer Berri

Lovemcqueen said:


> I like how you were all fire starters and then you pull out Snivy lol.



I might love fire starters, but I have to admit Tepig and its evolutions aren't one of my favorites. Chimchar's saving grace is that I think his final form is awesome. >_> However my Fire type loyalty prevents me from choosing a grass type starter. My boyfriend adores the grass types starters though. I'm pretty positive Chikorita is his favorite.


----------



## Kabune

Hey, is anyone here into PokeMMO?


----------



## Officer Berri

Never heard of it before. What is it?


----------



## Sora

oath2order said:


> Suicune wasn't G1.



Shhhh no one has to know that...


----------



## Kabune

PokeMMO is an online version of Fire Red. You can join groups and battle other people online and stuff. You can also make your own character and get cool stuff like angel wings and stuff.


EDIT: Also, at first i thought it would not be fun just playing FR and watching people run around as i played, but it became addictive.


----------



## Sora

So these groups, are they like clans or guilds? I just looked it up and it seems like fun.


----------



## Kabune

Yep, i have one too. The game has a great community and a nice competitive scene when it comes to groups.


EDIT: Also, its a great way to wait for NL, and its a great time to start, every 6 hours in altering cave, they have new Pokemon only available there.


----------



## Sora

I'm playing it right now but I'm a little lost on what I should do. Can I meet you on it so maybe you could give me some pointers ?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Looks pretty well made, but I'd rather stick to Pokemon Showdown as I'm just into battles


----------



## Kabune

hey sora if your still on just tell me where you are im on my way.


----------



## Sora

Kabune said:


> hey sora if your still on just tell me where you are im on my way.



Virian Forest I believe? I'm at the end of it grinding so just tell me your user and I'll look out for you when you come.

 EDIT: My username is Sorans if that helps.


----------



## Kabune

Its ThaTrueKaabune

EDIT: Im comming on as Kaabune2 instead


----------



## BellGreen

I'm downloading the ROM of FireRed and I downloaded the game! I'll join you guys when I join. (and grind up to you guys)

EDIT: It doesn't work for me D:


----------



## Sora

Should I go to a town so you can find me or should I do something else?


----------



## Hamusuta

Kabune said:


> hey sora if your still on just tell me where you are im on my way.



What game are you guys talking about? :3


----------



## BellGreen

Hamusuta said:


> What game are you guys talking about? :3



PokeMMO. I really wanted to play it but my laptop doesn't let me.


----------



## Sora

Pokemon MMO, its pokemon fire red but online


----------



## Hamusuta

I'll be happy if its fake, but I don't follow Mr XY's posts, the only thing I believe about them is that I believe that they are bull****. 

But yea, I'm getting Pokemon X, I've always got the Pokemon who I think is more Feminine, for example:
I chose Palkia over Dialga, I chose Reshiram over Zekrom and Ho-Oh over Lugia  So I'm choosing Xeneras over Yveltal.


----------



## Hamusuta

Sora said:


> Pokemon MMO, its pokemon fire red but online



Sounds awesome :O Is it a download? I'll be sure to get it later on today so I can join you guys


----------



## Sora

http://pokemmo.eu/
Here's the link. Then you need to:
1. Extract the files into a folder
2. Download and extract a Pokemon Fire Red Rom into the roms folder of the game
3. Start it up and have fun!


You also need to make an account


----------



## Hamusuta

Sora said:


> http://pokemmo.eu/
> Here's the link. Then you need to:
> 1. Extract the files into a folder
> 2. Download and extract a Pokemon Fire Red Rom into the roms folder of the game
> 3. Start it up and have fun!
> 
> 
> You also need to make an account



OH okay thanks  I'll do it later once I'm at home  I'm at my cousins now on her laptop you see


----------



## Volvagia

I'm getting Pokemon Y, I like the legendary in it.


----------



## easpa

Haven't played Pokemon MMO in ages. Pretty sure I didn't get very far.


----------



## Sora

Hamusuta said:


> I'll be happy if its fake, but I don't follow Mr XY's posts, the only thing I believe about them is that I believe that they are bull****.
> 
> But yea, I'm getting Pokemon X, I've always got the Pokemon who I think is more Feminine, for example:
> I chose Palkia over Dialga, I chose Reshiram over Zekrom and Ho-Oh over Lugia  So I'm choosing Xeneras over Yveltal.



I thought Lugia was more feminine :/


----------



## Hamusuta

Sora said:


> I thought Lugia was more feminine :/



But Ho-Oh has rainbows


----------



## Hamusuta

Sora said:


> http://pokemmo.eu/
> Here's the link. Then you need to:
> 1. Extract the files into a folder
> 2. Download and extract a Pokemon Fire Red Rom into the roms folder of the game
> 3. Start it up and have fun!
> 
> 
> You also need to make an account



Heya, I just started up my account and I'm now playing  My name on it is Hamsuke :3 xD


----------



## Solar

Wow! Looks like a lot of fun! It's cool how everyone is playing at once and stuff! I might try it out.


----------



## Hamusuta

Benmjy said:


> Wow! Looks like a lot of fun! It's cool how everyone is playing at once and stuff! I might try it out.



Quickly do!!! I'm lonely here!! xD

This video helps a lot:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxhxZjVx0lQ


----------



## Sora

Hamusuta said:


> Quickly do!!! I'm lonely here!! xD
> 
> This video helps a lot:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxhxZjVx0lQ



Whats your user name? I may come on.

EDIT: Nvm where are you so I can find you


----------



## Hamusuta

Sora said:


> Whats your user name? I may come on.
> 
> EDIT: Nvm where are you so I can find you



Umm I'm in the first town you come across. (with a pokecenter)


----------



## Hamusuta

I'm next to the pokemon center waiting for you, whats your username? :3


----------



## Sora

Hamusuta said:


> I'm next to the pokemon center waiting for you, whats your username? :3



Its Sorans so just look out for me

Gotta go from Verdian City :/


----------



## Hamusuta

Sora said:


> Its Sorans so just look out for me
> 
> Gotta go from Verdian City :/



Oki dokie! I'm not going anywhere


----------



## Sora

Where are you? I'm outside the first Pokemon Center and no one is here...


----------



## Hamusuta

Sora said:


> Where are you? I'm outside the first Pokemon Center and no one is here...



I'm there !! D:


----------



## Hamusuta

Come down to Prof Oaks lab, I'm by there now


----------



## Hamusuta

Are there different servers that might be the problem??


----------



## Sora

I gtg I'll go on later


----------



## Hamusuta

Sora said:


> I gtg I'll go on later



Oh ok. See ya.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yeah you'll have to be on the same server.


----------



## Kabune

Anyone on Pokemmo right now? Im on as Kaabune. Also, if you guys check the forums, i have a group called Zero Gravity punks, if your interested.


----------



## Solar

So the new NOT NEW MEWTWO FORM was revealed! Apparently it's a Mewtwo-esque Pokemon! Perhaps Mewthree?






​
What do you think?

(Sorry the pics are so cray, size-wise)


----------



## Mint

It's real?
NOOOOOO! ;__;

Oh well. I just won't use it.


----------



## AndyB

It's said that it isn't a new form for Mewtwo, but a new Pok?mon in it's own right.


Spoiler: Video inside










"Get a glimpse of a newly discovered Pok?mon in Pok?mon X and Pok?mon Y that bears an intriguing resemblance to the Legendary Mewtwo!"


----------



## Mint

Serebii: "Firstly, they have shown the Mewtwo form has been officially confirmed, though it wasn't officially stated to be Mewtwo at this time."


Oh, so it's not Mewtwo, but "Mewthree"? Awesome. :3 I'll be happy if it isn't a new form.


----------



## SockHead

It better be called Mewthree. I ****in hate forms, just make them seperate Pokemon all together.


----------



## Sora

It is most likely another clone of Mew. I mean, now my triple battles will be Mew, Mewtwo, and Mewthree.


----------



## Dustbunnii

I'd be more than ok with it if it's a separate pokemon and not another form. 
It would make sense for there to be a "Mewthree" or w/e. Mewtwo is a clone, so there must have been other clones created.

If it is a separate pokemon, then I can get used to the appearance... but when I think of it as a different form, I hate it. xD 
Biased opinion at its best.


----------



## Jake

I absolutely loved it from the art work and I love it even more now, it looks like a really good pokemon.

New form or new pokemon, idc I love it


----------



## Stevey Queen

I like it but it's feet are weird.

The battles look so much more awesome in that video. I'm excited


----------



## Prof Gallows

Very interesting. Also, so nice to see some other familiar pokemon with their in-game models! Looks great.

I'm pretty relieved that it's not a form of Mewtwo. Hopefully this will be a sign that forms might be a lost cause.
So now the speculation can begin on it. Until the movie airs we pretty much know nothing about this pokemon.


----------



## KarlaKGB

New Mewtwo form gg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23He5PfiqLY


----------



## Prof Gallows

Supposedly it's a new pokemon all together. Can't find any sources for either though.

I'll like it a whole lot more if it is it's own pokemon. Forms are annoying. lol


----------



## Sora

KarlaKGB said:


> Yeah you'll have to be on the same server.



It only gives me one possible server . Its Server-0 if that helps.


----------



## Juicebox

I'm so excited about the new addition to the Mew family, seeing it in action made me officially want it on my team! (If it's an event-only Pokemon, I'm going to be really annoyed, because I want to nickname it.). But either way, I don't care too much whether it's a new form, or a Mewthree. I just want to own it and love it!


----------



## Treasu(red)

Juicebox said:


> I'm so excited about the new addition to the Mew family, seeing it in action made me officially want it on my team! (If it's an event-only Pokemon, I'm going to be really annoyed, because I want to nickname it.). But either way, I don't care too much whether it's a new form, or a Mewthree. I just want to own it and love it!



I appreciate your open minded attitude Juicebox. I checked on this thread to see who was freaking out. I wasn't too disappointed. I don't care if it's a new form or a new pokemon. I'm just excited to have something new.


----------



## Sora

Treasu(red) said:


> I appreciate your open minded attitude Juicebox. I checked on this thread to see who was freaking out. I wasn't too disappointed. I don't care if it's a new form or a new pokemon. I'm just excited to have something new.



Right? I think we're going to be getting a good chunk of info at E3 this year though. I bet they'll spill this pokemon's name and type along with starter evolutions. Probably some Sylveon stuff will be discussed as well.
I really don't care if they spoil the legendaries or the starters. Heck I don't even care if they spoil the entire story. I just hope they keep a good bit of the region and pokemon a secret.


----------



## Mike!

I'm not really a fan of the idea of different Pok?mon formes, so the possibility that this might be a new Pok?mon altogether makes me happy. I personally quite like the design, though not as much as the original Mewtwo. To be honest, I'd probably rather they'd recoloured it or something and not made it related to Mewtwo at all, making it a completely standalone Pok?mon.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I like the design too. but it could have been better...



Spoiler


----------



## Prof Gallows




----------



## Hamusuta

Prof Gallows said:


> *Video snip*



FML WHAT HAVE THEY DONE TO YOU MEWTWO ;_;


----------



## Hamusuta

NOOOOOOO
MEWTWO
WHAT HAVE THEY DONE TO YOOOOOOOOOOU D:


----------



## Prof Gallows

That video didn't even show the new one. =p

Just a teaser trailer for the movie, which looks pretty good.


----------



## KarlaKGB

That badassery


----------



## KarlaKGB

Man, can't wait for the X and Y battling scene, gonna look sick


----------



## Sora

Oh so Ash remembers Mewtwo but not Koffing... I see how it goes. For anyone wondering, in the newest season Ash fights the 8th gym leader, Roxxi. She is a poison type trainer and has a Koffing. When Ash sees it he goes, "huh?" And pulls out his pokedex. James is probably crying right now because Ash doesn't remember him.


----------



## Hamusuta

Sora said:


> Oh so Ash remembers Mewtwo but not Koffing... I see how it goes. For anyone wondering, in the newest season Ash fights the 8th gym leader, Roxxi. She is a poison type trainer and has a Koffing. When Ash sees it he goes, "huh?" And pulls out his pokedex. James is probably crying right now because Ash doesn't remember him.



Sora sora sora sora sora sora can you play right now?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Sora said:


> Oh so Ash remembers Mewtwo but not Koffing... I see how it goes. For anyone wondering, in the newest season Ash fights the 8th gym leader, Roxxi. She is a poison type trainer and has a Koffing. When Ash sees it he goes, "huh?" And pulls out his pokedex. James is probably crying right now because Ash doesn't remember him.



lol what a fail


----------



## Sora

KarlaKGB said:


> Man, can't wait for the X and Y battling scene, gonna look sick



Ikr? The only thing I still am thinking about is, what will happen to the fish? Like will they have a water pool? Magikarp is obviously the exception because he is made to flop around.


----------



## KarlaKGB

I imagine they'll just be "swimming" through the air as if they were in water. I mean, Pokemon Colosseum had some silly looking stuff like Pokemon diving through concrete floors.


----------



## Sora

KarlaKGB said:


> I imagine they'll just be "swimming" through the air as if they were in water. I mean, Pokemon Colosseum had some silly looking stuff like Pokemon diving through concrete floors.



But I don't want it to be silly! Also another thing I hope for, no more ruined temples as legendary hide outs! It's getting old very quickly after Gen 4 and Gen 5. I want it to be like Gen 3 where you found them in their cave.


----------



## Volvagia

I don't really like this new Mewtwo thing, but oh well. :\


----------



## Juicebox

I want them to bring dive back so we can have an underwater legendary. It could even be modeled after the Kraken or the Sirens and can be found after you do a puzzle involving sunken ships. Or even doing something like the Regi's could be cool, since I had a blast finding them as a kid.

I'm actually hoping they tone down having psychic and dragon legendaries as a whole. I'm going to hopefully have Mewthree (that's what I'm calling it until it's confirmed or denied) as my psychic type, but I hope they get more creative with the typings.


----------



## Juicebox

Sora said:


> Oh so Ash remembers Mewtwo but not Koffing... I see how it goes. For anyone wondering, in the newest season Ash fights the 8th gym leader, Roxxi. She is a poison type trainer and has a Koffing. When Ash sees it he goes, "huh?" And pulls out his pokedex. James is probably crying right now because Ash doesn't remember him.



He has to Pokedex everything because younger kids watching may not know what Koffing is. Rather than do a whole flashback explaining Koffing's past relationship with James, it's much easier and less time consuming just to have Ash scan it with a Pokedex and we get its background information.


----------



## oath2order

I guess it makes sense to do that in the case of Koffing because that was ages ago.


----------



## Officer Berri

Oddly enough, I like it now that I see it in full.

Though I think it'd be cool if this pokemon were a cross between mew and Mewtwo. You know. FOR SCIENCE.


----------



## Mike!

I love the look of the battle scenes, and wouldn't mind 'hovering' water types at all. My only worry about it is the flashy animations might make battles take too long.


----------



## VillageDweller

Officer Berri said:


> Oddly enough, I like it now that I see it in full.
> 
> Though I think it'd be cool if this pokemon were a cross between mew and Mewtwo. You know. FOR SCIENCE.



Omg no
Now that you say cross between Mew and Mewtwo it makes me realise IT ACTUALLY DOES LOOK LIKE THEM COMBINED
Like, the smallness of Mew and the long tail, hovering in the air but the features/colours of Mewtwo.
Do you think it's one of those things like with Kyurem and Reshiram/Zekrom, you take the two, use an item and combine them into one pokemon? LOL


----------



## Juicebox

VillageDweller said:


> Omg no
> Now that you say cross between Mew and Mewtwo it makes me realise IT ACTUALLY DOES LOOK LIKE THEM COMBINED
> Like, the smallness of Mew and the long tail, hovering in the air but the features/colours of Mewtwo.
> Do you think it's one of those things like with Kyurem and Reshiram/Zekrom, you take the two, use an item and combine them into one pokemon? LOL



I don't think it would. You would need to get a Mew in order to do a fusion, and Mews are event Pokemon so they aren't exactly easy to come by.

Or at least I hope not. I didn't like the fusion mechanic very much, because I never got to have my Reshiram and White Kyurem on the same team .


----------



## AndyB

Mewtwo isn't the only Pok?mon to get a new form. This one just got announced too!


Spoiler









L O L


----------



## Hey Listen!

Hah, hopefully they're not that desperate for new ideas.


----------



## Juicebox

AndyB said:


> Mewtwo isn't the only Pok?mon to get a new form. This one just got announced too!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L O L



Angry Spongebob?

Actually, I would approve this if it was called Volcube. Volcube is just a catchy name, and catchy names allow me to look the other way.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sora said:


> Oh so Ash remembers Mewtwo but not Koffing... I see how it goes. For anyone wondering, in the newest season Ash fights the 8th gym leader, Roxxi. She is a poison type trainer and has a Koffing. When Ash sees it he goes, "huh?" And pulls out his pokedex. James is probably crying right now because Ash doesn't remember him.



Ash had his memory wiped in the first movie, but he encountered Mewtwo a second time in Mewtwo Returns, and that time he didn't have his memory wiped. I dunno about the Koffing biz though, cause I don't watch the show anymore. =p


----------



## AndyB

I think the explanation as to why he'll use the Pok?dex is that it's more aimed to the younger audience that wont be so familiar with these older Pok?mon. 
One way to look at it is that he's trying to collect the newer/regional data for his 'dex.


----------



## Hamusuta

Ok I just finished playing PokeMMO for today, team:
Level 11 Charmander
Level 10 Pidgey.

I'm so gonna be the champion.... :|


----------



## Stevey Queen

Sora said:


> Oh so Ash remembers Mewtwo but not Koffing... I see how it goes. For anyone wondering, in the newest season Ash fights the 8th gym leader, Roxxi. She is a poison type trainer and has a Koffing. When Ash sees it he goes, "huh?" And pulls out his pokedex. James is probably crying right now because Ash doesn't remember him.



Poor James :c

Also I think in the beginning of the Unova Saga in the anime, they mentioned how Ash was like 10 or something. Like he hasn't aged at all and has been through like 4 other regions lol


----------



## KarlaKGB

wtf lol, he was 10 when he first set off on his journey


----------



## Stevey Queen

AndyB said:


> Mewtwo isn't the only Pok?mon to get a new form. This one just got announced too!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L O L



It's hard to tell if this was a joke because I could see Pokemon actually doing this..


----------



## Stevey Queen

KarlaKGB said:


> wtf lol, he was 10 when he first set off on his journey



Also, they had that one year anniversary party (1 year between Ash and Pikachu) in the Pichu short in the 3rd Pokemon movie (the one with Entei and the Unown)

Sort of contradicts itself lol


----------



## Sora

Lovemcqueen said:


> Also, they had that one year anniversary party (1 year between Ash and Pikachu) in the Pichu short in the 3rd Pokemon movie (the one with Entei and the Unown)
> 
> Sort of contradicts itself lol



Pokeception.


----------



## Sora

They wouldn't do that lol. Its more likely this would happen:


----------



## Stevey Queen

Sora said:


> They wouldn't do that lol. Its more likely this would happen:
> View attachment 3283



To get it, you have to catch a Voltorb in a Master Ball and level it up with full happiness also you have to trade it 17 times to 17 different people, five of them being from different countries o.o


----------



## Prof Gallows

The threads were merged so if things look confusing, it's my fault. =D


----------



## Justin

Quick note guys, we merged the two pokemon threads into one as they were turning into the same thing. That's all.

*disappears*


----------



## Sora

Justin... how could you make me double post? D: I feel so dirty.

In other news, yeah 17 trades is a good idea


----------



## Hamusuta

I'm on PokeMMO if anyone wants to meet drop of a visitor message


----------



## oath2order

I would play it, but I play far too many MMOs...


----------



## KarlaKGB

Anyone interested in Little Cup battling? For those that don't know, you have to use Pokemon that are Lvl 5 or under, they must be capable of evolving and must be at their lowest evolutionary stage. This tests your breeding skills. IVs and EVs don't matter so much at such low levels. If you do want to EV train, it works quite differently. This guide is a great read for anyone interested: http://www.smogon.com/bw/articles/bw_lc_guide_update


----------



## Sora

KarlaKGB said:


> Anyone interested in Little Cup battling? For those that don't know, you have to use Pokemon that are Lvl 5 or under, they must be capable of evolving and must be at their lowest evolutionary stage. This tests your breeding skills. IVs and EVs don't matter so much at such low levels. If you do want to EV train, it works quite differently. This guide is a great read for anyone interested: http://www.smogon.com/bw/articles/bw_lc_guide_update



Now that's something interesting. My level 2 piplup with hydro cannon will be quite excited


----------



## Juicebox

KarlaKGB said:


> Anyone interested in Little Cup battling? For those that don't know, you have to use Pokemon that are Lvl 5 or under, they must be capable of evolving and must be at their lowest evolutionary stage. This tests your breeding skills. IVs and EVs don't matter so much at such low levels. If you do want to EV train, it works quite differently. This guide is a great read for anyone interested: http://www.smogon.com/bw/articles/bw_lc_guide_update


I've always had an interest in Little Cup. I like how it's all strategy for the most part. I still probably wouldn't do it though, just because I like training Pokemon that I like, which aren't necessarily the best.


----------



## Sora

KarlaKGB said:


> Anyone interested in Little Cup battling? For those that don't know, you have to use Pokemon that are Lvl 5 or under, they must be capable of evolving and must be at their lowest evolutionary stage. This tests your breeding skills. IVs and EVs don't matter so much at such low levels. If you do want to EV train, it works quite differently. This guide is a great read for anyone interested: http://www.smogon.com/bw/articles/bw_lc_guide_update



Wait... so its all about ability and egg moves really?


----------



## KarlaKGB

What do you mean by "ability"?
And yes, egg moves will play a large part, because outside of TMs, there isn't any other way to get moves because you can't level up. Except the many move tutors too of course


----------



## Stevey Queen

KarlaKGB said:


> What do you mean by "ability"?
> And yes, egg moves will play a large part, because outside of TMs, there isn't any other way to get moves because you can't level up. Except the many move tutors too of course



Every Pokemon has an ability. Like Keen Eye or Huge Power. They can be really helpful especially if you are gonna battle with lv. 5 Pokemon.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Well in that case, yes. No different to normal battling though.


----------



## Sora

Wait so do pokemon like Porygon and Eevee count? I know you said ones with evos but I was unsure if you meant natural evos or unnatural.


----------



## Juicebox

Sora said:


> Wait so do pokemon like Porygon and Eevee count? I know you said ones with evos but I was unsure if you meant natural evos or unnatural.



Yup, they count. Although I think Pokemon like Porygon 2 would qualify for middle cup.


----------



## Sora

Juicebox said:


> Yup, they count. Although I think Pokemon like Porygon 2 would qualify for middle cup.



Would a level 2 Vaporeon count or would it be middle cup?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Juicebox said:


> Yup, they count. Although I think Pokemon like Porygon 2 would qualify for middle cup.



I got my butt kicked by a Porygon2 and a Porygon Z the other day. It made me want them.

Excuse my random post.


----------



## Jake

Spoiler


----------



## KarlaKGB

Sora said:


> Would a level 2 Vaporeon count or would it be middle cup?



The Pokemon must be the lowest evolutionary form, and must be capable of evolving. Vaporeon doesn't qualify.


----------



## Rover AC

Jake. said:


> Spoiler



Is anyone else hoping that this Pokemon is a obtained by splicing the DNA of Mewtwo? I would think that would be a good concept and a relation to the previous game of White and Black 2. Usually, in a Pokemon game, the new versions doesn't show much appreciation for the older generations or games so it would be nice to see a old concept in a new era of Pokemon. 

This Pokemon shall be call Newtwo.


----------



## Jake

DNA splicers for Newtwo would actually be pretty cool


----------



## Rover AC

Jake. said:


> DNA splicers for Newtwo would actually be pretty cool



I thought so. It would include something from it's past, making the whole new series (Black & White, Black & White 2 and X & Y) one big role-playing story. I suppose Sinnoh would also be included in this somewhat, as Cynthia appears in both Black & White and Black & White 2.


----------



## Sora

Now I miss Cynthia :/


----------



## KarlaKGB

I hope Cynthia will always be around, ready to scare the hell out of you. I remember the first time I went to Undella town. It was peaceful, with the gentle sound of the waves crashing. I check out one of the houses, expecting to get an item or something. BAM, CYNTHIA'S THEME, OH CRAP. Still scarred...


----------



## Juicebox

Now that I think about it, Newtwo fits in really well with the genetic them of X/Y. What better way to show a theme involving the use of chromosomes then a Pokemon literally created by splicing its genes?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Recently I've been trying my hand at RNG abusing. After you've done some reading up and understand the concept behind it, you can easily get perfect IV legendaries with the nature you want. The next step after that would be to RNG captured Pokemon, and then to RNG eggs. This is the way most people get their good IV spreads, because breeding alone would be too difficult.

Managed to RNG this beast of a Kyurem  https://www.pokecheck.org/?pk=4163138

See this link for more info http://www.smogon.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83057


----------



## oath2order

RNG abusing. Too much for me.


----------



## Stevey Queen

IV training is confusing. I read so many guides about it and I still don't get it. But I finally got the hang of EV training 

And whatever that RNG thing was looked complicated.


----------



## Hey Listen!

I just feel like this game will be a new beginning for Pokemon.  All of the pokemon (aside from the starters, but I could care less about them) look amazing.  The animations look beautiful.  And I hope we can have improved multiplayer functions.  I hope this game will really get me back into the Pokemon series.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Lovemcqueen said:


> IV training is confusing. I read so many guides about it and I still don't get it. But I finally got the hang of EV training
> 
> And whatever that RNG thing was looked complicated.


You don't really train for IV. Outside of RNG abusing, you rely on a lot of luck, but you can influence the passing on of IVs from parents to child when breeding. RNG abusing is the only practical way of getting perfect or near-perfect IVs though. It's not nearly as complicated as it may look, just requires patience.


----------



## oath2order

So basically you could have the ultimate Pokemon with RNG abuse.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yep, AND with some more patience, you can get perfect shiny Pokemon. Like this shiny hatched Gible who will one day be a very powerful Garchomp!
https://www.pokecheck.org/?pk=4166260


----------



## Officer Berri

I feel left out because I can't contribute to IV/EV/RNG conversation. This is why I'm sad they fuzed the two pokemon threads together... now if that kinda stuff consumes pokemon discussion I can't take part. ;^;

I wish they'd give us something new to talk about. -.- NewMew wasn't that fantastic.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Officer Berri said:


> I feel left out because I can't contribute to IV/EV/RNG conversation. This is why I'm sad they fuzed the two pokemon threads together... now if that kinda stuff consumes pokemon discussion I can't take part. ;^;
> 
> I wish they'd give us something new to talk about. -.- NewMew wasn't that fantastic.


Same, I don't understand all this IF/EV/RNG stuff it confuses me 

I want to see something like the starting rodent and bird or maybe a random character, that Soundwave fans in some dorm of suspense...


----------



## oath2order

I'd like the new bird thank you


----------



## Juicebox

I'm still crossing my fingers for a finch.

Actually, I'm curious about who the first gym leader will be. I know that it's kind of random, but I'm hoping they do something like they did for B/W, but more refined. Actually, what I think would be neat is if the first gym leader had your starter, the rodent, the bird, and any other early route Pokemon. Not only would it be a bit of a challenge to fight that many, but it would be kind of cool to have a first gym leader with a full team. It would also be interesting to have to face off against your own Pokemon.

They better not do a rock type first gym leader though. It's getting old.


----------



## oath2order

Juicebox said:


> I'm still crossing my fingers for a finch.
> 
> Actually, I'm curious about who the first gym leader will be. I know that it's kind of random, but I'm hoping they do something like they did for B/W, but more refined. Actually, what I think would be neat is if the first gym leader had your starter, the rodent, the bird, and any other early route Pokemon. Not only would it be a bit of a challenge to fight that many, but it would be kind of cool to have a first gym leader with a full team. It would also be interesting to have to face off against your own Pokemon.
> 
> They better not do a rock type first gym leader though. It's getting old.



I want a dark type gym leader first. Or poison. Something really different.


----------



## Juicebox

oath2order said:


> I want a dark type gym leader first. Or poison. Something really different.



I would want the dark type gym leader to be one of the last. Dark just isn't a very good thing to put beginners against. Plus, since it would be the first dark type leader, I would want it to be kind of special. I'd actually want it to be last so that it will offer a nice challenge, and it is more likely to tie in with the story. IMO, poison type gym leaders have never really been all that interesting. I wouldn't care if they put one in, they've just always bored me.


----------



## oath2order

Maybe they need to make poison interesting then


----------



## Officer Berri

Poison and Dark are two of my favorite types!

WHERE IS MY DARK TYPE GYM LEADER?! D:


----------



## oath2order

Officer Berri said:


> Poison and Dark are two of my favorite types!
> 
> WHERE IS MY DARK TYPE GYM LEADER?! D:



I only want those two types just because they're underused.

I'd like a challenge bug gym leader too.


----------



## Sora

I think it would be cool if the first and last gym leaders were from like say Sinnoh and Jhoto (just for example). And one had a new evolution for Donphan and the other had a new evolution for Medicham. 

Just came up with something...

What if the first gym was ground so fire was weak, the second was steel so grass was weak, and the third was grass so water tyoe was weak.


----------



## Juicebox

I hope there's a ground type gym leader, because there has only been two so far.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Sora said:


> I think it would be cool if the first and last gym leaders were from like say Sinnoh and Jhoto (just for example). And one had a new evolution for Donphan and the other had a new evolution for Medicham.
> 
> Just came up with something...
> 
> What if the first gym was ground so fire was weak, the second was steel so grass was weak, and the third was grass so water tyoe was weak.



Fire does neutral damage to ground, takes double from ground ofc but idea isn't bad


----------



## Sora

Hey I love it. Jk I went back after typing it and realized how badly I messed up. But isn't it the thought that counts?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Soooooooo, I finally got Pokemon White 2 and I realized a weird coincidence.

I played Black back in April 2011 and now two years later, I'm playing White 2 in April 2013. And this game takes places 2 years after BW does.

Something lame I noticed


----------



## oath2order

That's actually kind of cool!


----------



## KarlaKGB

lol nice one


----------



## Juicebox

Lovemcqueen said:


> Soooooooo, I finally got Pokemon White 2 and I realized a weird coincidence.
> 
> I played Black back in April 2011 and now two years later, I'm playing White 2 in April 2013. And this game takes places 2 years after BW does.
> 
> Something lame I noticed



That's not lame, that's awesome! Your games are now eternally linked.


----------



## Sora

That reminds me... I need to get White 2 soon


----------



## Dustbunnii

That's a pretty awesome coincedence.
I still need to play B/W 1. Doubt I would bother with B/W 2, but I'd still like to play White before X/Y come out... or at least before I get X/Y. Knowing how things go with me and money, I probably won't get X/Y at release. I'll probably end up buying it when the price is down or something.
Sooooo I might still play B/W before I get X/Y.
We shall see


----------



## KarlaKGB

Why play BW1 when you could play BW2? It's pretty much better in every way.


----------



## Juicebox

KarlaKGB said:


> Why play BW1 when you could play BW2? It's pretty much better in every way.



Yeah, but the continuity is nice. The story isn't hard to follow or anything, it just would feel empty without the connections. Plus, doing the memory link is a fun little feature although not necessary.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Well I think if you had to choose between BW1 and BW2, BW2 should win hands down. It just has so many more features and is wha BW1 should've been.


----------



## Stevey Queen

KarlaKGB said:


> Well I think if you had to choose between BW1 and BW2, BW2 should win hands down. It just has so many more features and is wha BW1 should've been.



I agree somewhat. BW2 is much funner. But I wouldn't be able to play it without having experienced BW first. It just wouldn't feel right.


----------



## Prof Gallows

B/W was pretty stale compared to B/W2. Sure, you've got a pretty decent plotline to go with, but after that there isn't really a whole lot to do.

Which B/W2 fixes, giving you a bunch of things to do when the story is over.


----------



## oath2order

BW was boring, I agree.


----------



## Stevey Queen

The new Mewtwo is in fact a new form.
http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml




I don't really like forms that much but at least, in my opinion, it is not a bad new look (except for the feet)


----------



## oath2order

It looks really dopey though...


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> It looks really dopey though...



You got something against dopey pokemon?


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> You got something against dopey pokemon?


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> You got something against dopey pokemon?



I LOVE SLOWPOKE


----------



## Juicebox

I don't care. If I'm allowed to nickname it, I shall just nickname it Mewthree muahahahaha!

But I'm curious as to where we're going to catch the Mewtwo. I know that they have a knack for putting past legendaries in random spots, but I'm wondering if maybe it will have some kind of post-story tie-in. What with the DNA theme and all, I could say that it has some kind of in game relevance, even if it is small.


----------



## Hamusuta

Slowpoke is my bbycakes <3


----------



## Officer Berri

Meeeeeh pokemon forms. That Gimmick was stale for me the first time the announced it. |:

My Mewtwo is always going to stay tall and cool and his tail will be a tail and not a head tentacle. :3


----------



## Hamusuta

I never liked mewtwo anyway so i'll stick with my slowpoke.


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> I never liked mewtwo anyway so i'll stick with my slowpoke.



I much prefer Slowpoke yeah


----------



## Officer Berri

Say wut? o_e

Well. To each their own I suppose. I'll just keep Mewtwo all to myself then. >


----------



## Juicebox

Officer Berri said:


> Say wut? o_e
> 
> Well. To each their own I suppose. I'll just keep Mewtwo all to myself then. >



No! He's mine, all mine!


----------



## Jake




----------



## Officer Berri

I almost choked on my water.

Oh my god that is amazing.


----------



## Sora

Wow... more forms. I know earlier I said I was fine with it but only if they keep it out of my face. Side story legendaries are fine imo. 



Okay anyways I was thinking about the new 3D battle animations and I was wondering how they would do moves like leaf frenzy, blast burn, hydro cannon, roar of time, and such. The more advanced moves to be specific.


----------



## Juicebox

Sora said:


> Wow... more forms. I know earlier I said I was fine with it but only if they keep it out of my face. Side story legendaries are fine imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay anyways I was thinking about the new 3D battle animations and I was wondering how they would do moves like leaf frenzy, blast burn, hydro cannon, roar of time, and such. The more advanced moves to be specific.



They will probably look somewhat similar to what they did in Stadium, PBR, and Colosseum. They will probably turn the whole screen the color of fire/water/grass/whatever type, and they make a giant, explosion type thing.


----------



## oath2order

I can't wait to see the moves


----------



## Juicebox

I guess now that the NewMew hype is over, I will ask another question to keep the thread alive.

From favorite to least favorite, which generation do you think had the best soundtrack? Also, it each gen, which was your favorite track?

1. Gen 5. 
Favorite: Aspertia
2. Gen 2
Favorite: Cianwood
3. Gen 4
Favorite: Route 1/Eterna Forest
4. Gen 1
Favorite: Route 1
5. Gen 3
Favorte: Regi's tombs


----------



## Trent the Paladin

1. Gen 5 
-Favorite Track: Unwavering Emotions
2. Gen 2
-Favorite Track: Ruins of Alph/Eusine's Theme
3. Gen 1
-Favorite Track: Opening Titles (AKA THE ONLY SONG I REALLY HEARD IN GEN 1)
4. Gen 4
-Favorite Track: Champion Battle (vs Cynthia)
5. Gen 3
-Favorite Track: Rival Theme ? I dunno IT ALL SOUNDED LIKE TRUMPETS

Kinda interesting how "Newmew" hype died off so fast, especially once it was confirmed it's just a form.


----------



## Stevey Queen

This will be hard since they aren't fresh in my mind.

1. Gen 3 (idk what yo beef about trumpets is)
- Fortree City/the route after fortree city
2. Gen 1
- Lavendar Town
3. Gen 4
- Gym Leader Music
4. Gen 5
- Aspertia City
5. Gen 2
- Ecruteak City


----------



## Trent the Paladin

No beef, I just can't think of a single song where trumpets weren't used in R/S/E.


----------



## Officer Berri

Lol, I can't take part in this one.

I barely remember any of the songs in any of the generations. I remember gen 1 because it's the oldest game I played and I played it all the time. I remember gen 3 being a trumpet paradise though!

Thought he Vs. Team Plasma song is the most amazing team battle theme ever.


----------



## Juicebox

It's funny. Gen 3 is my favorite generation in every other aspect except for music. I actually didn't mind the trumpets too much, it's mostly just the fact that I don't find the tunes very memorable. There's a couple of good tracks here and there, but it's overall the most forgettable IMO.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I'm probably the only person on TBT who actually likes trumpets lol


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh I never said I didn't like trumpets. I love brass instruments and stuff. I love music more when I hear horns.

I just remember the music from the GBA games having super tons of horns in them.


----------



## Sora

I can't input to this discussion at all because I can barely remember any of the music! 

I think the new mew hype ended because Nintendo left us going, "Oh ok great a new form *mumbles* waste of space"


----------



## Juicebox

I wouldn't call it a waste of space. It would have been cooler if it were a new Pokemon, but we haven't even seen what exactly Newmew does yet. For all we know, it could redistribute the stats, or it could even be given a new subtype. It still has the potential to do some really cool things. I know forms aren't popular, but they can do some pretty interesting things to Pokemon and really make them unique. Sky Shaymin is an example of that, because it gave Shaymin a new type, and even boosted it up a little bit. A new Pokemon or an evolution would be ideal, but forms aren't as evil as everyone seems to think. It's only a change in design and a change in stats and movepool, and a completely optional one at that. In fact, forms are easier than evolution in a lot of cases because you don't have to use an everstone or press B. You can just choose not to use the form.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Exactly. Forms are completely optional. If you don't like it, then you aren't being forced to use it.
But then again, I'm going to mention that this is Mewtwo we're talking about. The chances of being able to even get one are pretty slim outside of trading over, if that's possible, or distributing events.

It's not really that big of a deal considering this is a legendary pokemon being effected. Which means in most wifi competitions it'll be banned. But in casual fights and the story I can see how it would be interesting. but still, eh.

I just wanna see some new pokemon.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I'm mostly curious as to why Mewtwo is getting a new form now, what brought that on and whether he'll play a large part in X and Y. But new Pokemon is a must at this point, really would like to see some more.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tom said:


> I'm mostly curious as to why Mewtwo is getting a new form now, what brought that on and whether he'll play a large part in X and Y. But new Pokemon is a must at this point, really would like to see some more.



It's more a connection from B/W to X/Y.
Mewtwo's form has something to do with Genesect, and probably will only be some sort of special pokemon that is important in the movie/small event in X/Y.
I doubt it'll be a big part of the story.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Prof Gallows said:


> It's more a connection from B/W to X/Y.
> Mewtwo's form has something to do with Genesect, and probably will only be some sort of special pokemon that is important in the movie/small event in X/Y.
> I doubt it'll be a big part of the story.



I bet this "Godspeed Mewtwo" is to combat in a highspeed battle with Extreme speed Genesect. Or maybe I'm dreaming.


----------



## Sora

Treasu(red) said:


> I bet this "Godspeed Mewtwo" is to combat in a highspeed battle with Extreme speed Genesect. Or maybe I'm dreaming.



Lol no I think you're right about that. They want a rival for this "evil" pokemon. I hope we see what genesect really looks like. 

Also lets talk about our hopes for the next game like upgrades and renovations. I hope they fix up the PC so I can easily organize my pokemon, fix it so when I capture one it goes to a set box unless its full, and more box space! Transferring Sapphire -> Diamond -> Platinum -> Black (then later White) taught me that I need a lot more boxes. Now most of my collection is lost in Florida somewhere but I still think we need more space. I catch a male and a female of everything if I can.


----------



## Kyle

I played a bit of White 2, like 5 hours of it, and felt like a grumpy old man because I didn't use any new Pokemon.. I mean Emerald and back is all I am familiar with, so I only use them. I'll probably do the same in X and Y since I haven't bought a Pokemon game since Pearl (was fun, but didn't use any new Pokemon other than Porygon Z).


----------



## KarlaKGB

Don't see why people can't play a new pokemon game like a new game and leave their nostalgia at the doorstep.


----------



## Juicebox

KarlaKGB said:


> Don't see why people can't play a new pokemon game like a new game and leave their nostalgia at the doorstep.


I don't necessarily have a problem with them doing it since it's their game and I have no right to tell them what they should and shouldn't like. I only get irritated when people make claims about how they aren't really Pokemon, or moan about how awful they are without giving substantial back-up. I also hate that a lot of people seem to think that Gen 1 is somehow exempt from criticism.

Not to say that anyone on here is doing that, I want to be clear that most of the Gen 5 critics on here have been respectful about their preferences. I don't want it to make it sound like I'm yelling at anyone, because it's totally cool that you like earlier gens. Just don't use all your energy focusing on the negatives of the new generations, because a lot of people like and enjoy them.


I also think there are several reasons why they gave Mewtwo a new form. Namely, because it's themes have the potential to have cross-generational references. Not only does it fit in with Gen 5's Genesect, and add relevance to the movie, but it also fits in with the DNA theme that I'm assuming Gen 6 will include. That way, it can stay relevant throughout the generations and allow a connection to the past.
Also, what was the biggest criticism with Gen 5? The Pokemon. A lot of people didn't like that Gen 5 only had new Pokemon and didn't include the old ones.(until B/W 2). But it was still about 50/50 in who liked the new Pokemon and didn't. Mewtwo is a very popular Pokemon, and has always had the potential to have additions to it because of it's theme of gene manipulation. So as a throwback to older fans, they decided to add something that both old and new fans can play with. Mewthree has also been something that has been talked about since Gen 1, so this is probably a throwback to that as well.


----------



## Kyle

It's more of me being familiar with the older ones, I tried out some Pokemon in Pearl like Carnivine... and that was just a bad Pokemon really. By the end of the game the only new Pokemon to that game I had was Torterra. But who knows, I missed Black/White and there will be even more new ones in X/Y, so that could change.


----------



## Sora

I think most of those nostalgia fans really just love the pokemon they grew up with. I mean my first game was Sapphire and I love Gen 3 way better than any other for that. If you check the pokemon I use the most, they're Ralts, Zigzagoon, and Ludicolo. Heck if you gave me the choice between all the legendaries I would pick Kyogre. 

I think its fine if someone prefers to not really use the new pokemon, because they can't hate them if they are fighting them every minute. I think the only argument that occurs is when a small amount of nostalgia fans get upset over the new gens and only hate on them. I'm glad no one here is like that but they are on almost any pokemon related site you can find. 

Also sorry to anyone who thought my comment about "waste of space" mewthree. I really didn't mean that seriously. I was just expressing how I think a good amount of people would have rather gotten a new pokemon.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Guyz I just found and caught a shiny Ferroseed :')

This is my first shiny that I found randomly and without cheating in years.

I am so happy. Idk what to name it now.


----------



## Juicebox

Lovemcqueen said:


> Guyz I just found and caught a shiny Ferroseed :')
> 
> This is my first shiny that I found randomly and without cheating in years.
> 
> I am so happy. Idk what to name it now.



Congrats! I would name it "Aka" because when it evolves into Ferrothorn, it gets a red tint. 

Isn't that the best feeling though? Nothing beats the feeling of a randomly encountered shiny.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Not sure if anyone has seen it yet, but the US site http://www.pokemon.com/pokemonxy/en-us/

has a video from the movie showing Mewtwo transforming into his new form. Only a couple of seconds, still pretty cool though.


----------



## Sora

Lol I feel like it doesn't quite fit. He just looks so strange as godspeed.



SYLVEON!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTyPZGdEyyc&feature=player_embedded#!
Watch till the end to see a glimpse of Sylveon and friends. Watch closely after Meowth become infatuated with her. She has wind blowing through her bows and she is up in the trees (flying?). Also she is seen using cosmic powers of some sort. Bam I think she's flying for sure. I also studied the final portraits of her and the other eevelutions at the end. She has a pink egg looking frame. I think it may be like a flowery aroma of some sort but there is no proof yet. Heck if they added a new type every game I would call if Flower or Love type.


----------



## Juicebox

It's been awhile since I've watched a Pokemon movie, but I may watch this one.


----------



## Jake

I still have the Kyurem and Keldeo one from a month ago I've yet to watch... oops


----------



## Sora

I'm only gonna watch for Sylveon.


----------



## Juicebox

Ever since the Manaphy movie, I just haven't been able to enjoy any of them. A lot of the plots are beginning to become pretty similar. This one could be good if they connect Mewtwo to his other two movies, but if they just make him show up for the sake of showing up, it's going to be disappointing.


----------



## Stevey Queen

So I believe the Unova Saga in the Anime is coming to an end soon in Japan. So maybe we will find out some new stuff about the new region soon.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I think you're looking into the Sylveon thing too much, Sora.

I still seriously doubt it's going to be a flying type. The background you're referring to looks more like a grassy wall of stone, so it could just as easily be on the ground. But what is weird about it in the video is that it's using psychic type moves.
At this point, I wouldn't put any doubt of it being another psychic type. Actually, now that I think of it. They could just as easily leave Sylveon a normal type and let it use psychic type moves like Clefairy.

Which would also fit. Using a moon stone on Eevee to evolve it into Sylveon would make sense seeing as it's using cosmic power and what looks like other psychic type moves.

then again, I can say I'm looking into it too much too.


----------



## Officer Berri

xD I don't even care what type Sylveon is anymore. It's been too long and my excitement for a new Eeveelution has passed.

Did mewtwo have a female voice in that video?  is this even the same Mewtwo?


----------



## Juicebox

Officer Berri said:


> xD I don't even care what type Sylveon is anymore. It's been too long and my excitement for a new Eeveelution has passed.
> 
> Did mewtwo have a female voice in that video?  is this even the same Mewtwo?


Yeah, Ash seemed to recognize him. Unless they make another one, which I would honestly find annoying.

But I just thought of something. Mewtwo is going to have a new voice in the US, because 4kids doesn't have the dubbing rights this time. I doubt he'll sound very different, but it's just weird to think about.


----------



## Prof Gallows

It's the same Mewtwo. I doubt there would be another one.. considering he blew up the research lab and possibly killed all of the scientists apart from one.

And they might be able to get Dan Green to do Mewtwo's voice again. If they do, I imagine they'll probably use some sort of distorter for the form's voice instead of using a different actor, or they might not change it at all.


----------



## Sora

I think I'm going too little into it. Maybe they'll surprise us with a steel type that uses psychic type moves as well? The ribbons could turn to metal blade and Sylveon could destroy everything!


On a complete other note, what pokemon do you think will be interesting once they are animated? They're using different models than the pokedex right? I think it would be cool to see the legendaries and some of the metal pokemon. Why? Because I would love for them to have a metal shine to them if they are supposed to have one. That would be great.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Maybe Sylveon will be the brand new Ribbon Type.


----------



## Starlight

I'm still putting my bets on Sylveon being a flying or normal type ahaha- But we have to just wait for an announcement I guess .-. Besides, the time for speculation on that went by quite a while ago pfft


----------



## Sora

Hey I will speculate forever!

I hope the underground returns this game. It was the best way to get plates and stones.


----------



## oath2order

Underground was meh. Is X/Y compatible with Dream World?


----------



## Juicebox

Sora said:


> I think I'm going too little into it. Maybe they'll surprise us with a steel type that uses psychic type moves as well? The ribbons could turn to metal blade and Sylveon could destroy everything!
> 
> 
> On a complete other note, what pokemon do you think will be interesting once they are animated? They're using different models than the pokedex right? I think it would be cool to see the legendaries and some of the metal pokemon. Why? Because I would love for them to have a metal shine to them if they are supposed to have one. That would be great.



I think Reshiram well look really cool in full animation (mostly because Reshiram looks beautiful all the time forever, but I digress). I think the cell shading could add a really interesting and stylized look for some Pokemon. I don't know why, but I think Kecleon will look super cute in this style.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> Underground was meh. Is X/Y compatible with Dream World?



Possibly. The feature was popular enough and had a lot of success, so I suspect they might do it again, or something similar.(like being the same exact thing with the different name.) lol


----------



## KarlaKGB

Dream world was cool, really wish they'd bring back secret bases from R/S/E too


----------



## Dustbunnii

KarlaKGB said:


> Dream world was cool, really wish they'd bring back secret bases from R/S/E too



I looooooooved the secret bases.
They were easily one of my favorite things about Sapphire.
I also want them back


----------



## Jake

Secret bases please (i was only thinking this the other night lol)


----------



## oath2order

KarlaKGB said:


> Dream world was cool, really wish they'd bring back secret bases from R/S/E too



YES


----------



## Treasu(red)

KarlaKGB said:


> Dream world was cool, really wish they'd bring back secret bases from R/S/E too



Strongly agree with this-


----------



## Treasu(red)

Erm. I don't mean to stir the pot. But I recently saw the trailer for the new movie and it featured more footage of the eevee short that will be included. The trailer featured a lot of new Sylveon footage. I'm not asking what type everyone thinks it is, we've been over that... but instead when do you think Nintendo will end it's shenanigans and tell us it's type?


----------



## Jake

Treasu(red) said:


> but instead when do you think Nintendo will end it's shenanigans and tell us it's type?




preach it sister, it's like the new animal crossing; everyone was hyped and thought it was cool when first announced but they've just waited too long nobody cares anymore


----------



## oath2order

How to hype something is a fine art and Nintendo still needs to perfect it.


----------



## Juicebox

I think they are going to wait until the last minute to show its typing. They are going to show it in one of the last Corocoros and make it sound super exciting, but since all the other features and stuff had already been shown, everybody is just going to go, "meh". The same thing happened with Keldeo's new form.


Also, I wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo did sharing secret bases over streetpass, because that seems like a perfect use of the streetpass feature.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Stole this from Smogon:






COINKIDINK!?!!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Anything is possible.

I'd be pretty disappointed in the design they chose if it was to be dragon type. But I' prefer it over any of the other suggested types. lol


----------



## Juicebox

I wouldn't be surprised, because I wasn't expecting Altaria to be a dragon type, but it was. I'm probably not using Sylveon, so I'm not too concerned with its type.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yeah Altaria being part dragon is the only thing that makes me think Sylveon being a dragon type is possible


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yeah, I doubt I'll be using Sylveon.

Eevee and it's evolutions don't appeal to me. Unless there were to be a really cool poison type one, I doubt I'll ever use any of them.


----------



## Juicebox

I like the eveelutions, but I don't usually train them. I can't really explain why, but I just don't enjoy them very much in-game. Besides, a ton of people are going to be using Sylveon, and I want to try to mix it up.


----------



## Blackbeltnick95

I really want to see the final evolutions to the starters. I am going to go with Fennekin no matter what, I have always used the fire starter, but I hope it looks cool and is preferably not fire/fighting, unless they can really pull it off well.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Pure types are the best way to go with starters.


Throwing in multitypes later on just makes people angry.


----------



## Juicebox

Unfortunately, everyone will complain no matter what the starters end up being. If they're pure types, then they will complain that they're too boring. If they give Fennekin psychic, it will be too much like Ninetales, but if they make it fire/fighting, everyone will have a hernea. No matter what, if Chespin gets a secondary type, it's either going to be considered "broken" or that the typing "sucks". Froakie is probably going to be judged by its looks no matter what is type ends up being.

I honestly ignore criticisms directed towards starters, because I always feel that nobody is making anyone use the starters, so why are you complaining?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Juicebox said:


> Unfortunately, everyone will complain no matter what the starters end up being. If they're pure types, then they will complain that they're too boring. If they give Fennekin psychic, it will be too much like Ninetales, but if they make it fire/fighting, everyone will have a hernea. No matter what, if Chespin gets a secondary type, it's either going to be considered "broken" or that the typing "sucks". Froakie is probably going to be judged by its looks no matter what is type ends up being.
> 
> I honestly ignore criticisms directed towards starters, because I always feel that nobody is making anyone use the starters, so why are you complaining?



Ninetales isn't psychic though. It would be more like Victini ~ Plus, I want Fennekin to be fire/psychic. 

And yah. Everybody is gonna complain one way or another. Just like in real life. You can't make everybody happy.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Ninetales isn't psychic though. It would be more like Victini ~ Plus, I want Fennekin to be fire/psychic.
> 
> And yah. Everybody is gonna complain one way or another. Just like in real life. You can't make everybody happy.



Vulpix and Ninetails are allowed a TON of psychic moves by TM and Egg Moves. It's movepool is like.. fire/psychic/normal/grass. 

I'm like a lot of you. I love, love, love Eevee but I haven't once used it except for a Flareon on Red. I'm worried Sylveon will be a disappointment like a lot of the other Eeveelutions.


----------



## oath2order

I don't actually USE Eeveelution XD


----------



## Prof Gallows

Lovemcqueen said:


> Ninetales isn't psychic though. It would be more like Victini ~ Plus, I want Fennekin to be fire/psychic.
> 
> And yah. Everybody is gonna complain one way or another. Just like in real life. You can't make everybody happy.



I think the problem with those typing matches are that it might make the game too easy/hard.
Psychic especially, is weak to a lot of things. Bug, dark, ghost. And the only type Fennekin has any sort of advantage over is bug due to it's fire. But if Froakie were to be water/dark, Fennekin wouldn't have a single way to stand up to it outside of learning electric TM moves.

There are a lot of variables and what ifs, but the best way to go about it would be to keep them all pure types and give them unique movepools. Fennekin could still use psychic moves like Vulpix and Ninetails do without needing to be that type.
BUT.

I have a feeling they will be multitypes. Chespin, going from it's design, is probably going to end up grass/flying. Which still leaves speculation up for the other two.


----------



## Juicebox

I'm actually seeing a grass/ground typing for Chespin because of the whole chestnut thing he has going. We've had Torterra before, so we know that the typing is perfectly viable for a starter.

Froakie is the only one that I don't have a guess for.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Juicebox said:


> I'm actually seeing a grass/ground typing for Chespin because of the whole chestnut thing he has going. We've had Torterra before, so we know that the typing is perfectly viable for a starter.
> 
> Froakie is the only one that I don't have a guess for.



Maybe. But the chestnut ground thing could go for it being steel type too. Since chestnuts are covered in those pins.
Which would be pretty cool, but that double weakness to fire would be lame.


----------



## Juicebox

Yeah, steel is totally a possibility. I could also see a steel subtype bringing up some pretty interesting design choices.


----------



## Officer Berri

I'm terrible at type prediction. xD

All I can do with the starters is pray I am not stuck with ANOTHER fire/fighting type.

Sometimes I daydream about a team made entirely of all my starters and then I remember I'd have three fire/fighting types. o_o

...Doesn't matter. Have entire team of fire starters. ♥.♥


----------



## Jake

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=544173


new fairy type?


----------



## Juicebox

Jake. said:


> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=544173
> 
> 
> new fairy type?


I don't trust is too much. Maybe if the OP had put a link up where he heard this information, I would be more inclined to believe him. I'm not saying it wont happen, I'm just saying that I've heard "he leaked the Pokedex early" before and it has yet to turn out to be valid.

That being said, fairy is WAY more plausible than sound. I'd prefer it if they would fix up the types they had now instead of adding new ones, but I guess I'll just have to shrug it off.


----------



## Jake

Juicebox said:


> I don't trust is too much. Maybe if the OP had put a link up where he heard this information, I would be more inclined to believe him. I'm not saying it wont happen, I'm just saying that I've heard "he leaked the Pokedex early" before and it has yet to turn out to be valid.
> 
> That being said, fairy is WAY more plausible than sound. I'd prefer it if they would fix up the types they had now instead of adding new ones, but I guess I'll just have to shrug it off.



the twitter is linked but the tweets are protected


----------



## oath2order

The FAIRY type? hahahaha


----------



## Treasu(red)

Ya know- I've been saying there'd be a new type in this game all along... It just feels like it's going to happen. Why hide the new eeveelution if it was an obvious typing, or the legendaries. Although I dunno about 'fairy'. More like light. *sigh*


----------



## Jake

Treasu(red) said:


> Ya know- I've been saying there'd be a new type in this game all along... It just feels like it's going to happen. Why hide the new eeveelution if it was an obvious typing, or the legendaries. Although I dunno about 'fairy'. More like light. *sigh*



Yeah. I'm thinking there'd be a new type, but changing a Pokemons type seems stupid to me (like I get adding another type to it but not changing it completely) - isn't Togetic flying/normal? That'd change its type completely - and I think that just sees stupid

and IMO the type fairy just seems stupid (don't we already have a fairy egg group? - yes I just checked) - but they do have ground, flying and water egg groups so idno


but fairy just seems like a stupid type. Light _can_ work, but it seems, to me, that it'd be very similar to electric.


----------



## Officer Berri

Heh. Fairy type. Sounds cute.

I wouldn't complain, I love fairies! *glances awkwardly at the fairy statuettes that cover my room... and the fairy on my t-shirt* I guess it was a perfect day to wear this shirt. xD


----------



## Stevey Queen

Fairy type wouldn't be that bad. Surprised there isn't a fairy type already. But personally, I don't want a new type.


----------



## oath2order

Lovemcqueen said:


> Fairy type wouldn't be that bad. Surprised there isn't a fairy type already. But personally, I don't want a new type.



I don't want a new type, but if we had to have one, I'd rather it be light.


----------



## Officer Berri

I don't really see the whole 'light type' thing people go on about.

Dark type = Evil type in japan.

Though I suppose if there were an 'angelic/good' type it would still be translated to light because oooooh angels ooooh~

I like to think Evil type is the polar opposite of the normal type.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Personally I think we've got enough types as it is. :/ I don't see the need for any more, but if they do hand us a new one I guess I'll have to accept it.


----------



## Juicebox

I don't really like new types either, just because I feel like there's still a lot of untapped potential in the types we have now. I'm not opposed to never having new types, just maybe not right now.


----------



## Raienryu

A new type introduced in 6th generation would be horrific.
It would completely alter the competitive metagame, that's if you play it anyway.

But yeah, maybe in the future it could be a bright idea~


----------



## Sora

I would much rather have a light type. Maybe it could cause another type triangle with dark and psychic? What is Sylveon is the Giratina to their Dialga and Palkia? Sylveon - Light Type, X - Psychic/Grass Type, Y - Dark/Flying Type?

All speculation but it would be rather interesting to see a new type triangle.


----------



## Juicebox

I just don't see light type working, because fighting and psychic are already the opposite of dark. I'm not even sure what light type could even be weak to.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Raienryu said:


> A new type introduced in 6th generation would be horrific.
> It would completely alter the *competitive metagame*, that's if you play it anyway.
> 
> But yeah, maybe in the future it could be a bright idea~


Well then, I for one welcome our new typing overlords. But like Juicebox I do feel like there's still untapped typing leftover with the current types.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Raienryu said:


> A new type introduced in 6th generation would be horrific.
> It would completely alter the competitive metagame, that's if you play it anyway.
> 
> But yeah, maybe in the future it could be a bright idea



This.

We have enough types that still have problems that need fixing. Throwing in new types is just going to mess it up even more.

I get the idea seems cool, and that it would be new and interesting, but it wouldn't be needed. Multitype matching is what we need more of, not new types all together. We still don't have a Fire/Grass, Steel/Poison, and a bunch of ice multitpes.
Honestly, I'll be pretty angry if there is a new type without them giving us more variation in the ones we already have.


----------



## Sora

Why must there be a fire/grass or steel/posion?!? I for one really don't care about getting EVERY possible combo. I don't see how the typing is messed up either. 

I mean explain to me in depth how a grass/fire or steel/poison would help any more than a new type? Its a complete contradiction and wouldn't be used competitively. Here how bout we pour acid on Durant and catch Hoppip on fire. You happy now?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Every possible combo would be pushing it. That's a pretty high number.

And the new ideas haven't been destroyed. There are plenty of people in here who are agreeing with wanting a new type.
but coming in and bashing ideas that involve using things we already have isn't helping, either.

And the types are still messed up. Dark is still pretty OP. Dragon needs more attacks. etc.

Adding in a new type could break the entire thing.

Also, fire/grass and steel/poison would be great type matchups. The level of creativity would come into play with those. You could have a pokemon that was based on... say, a jackolantern. It would have moves like wrap, vine whip, etc. But it could use flamethrower, will o wisp(which would fall into the spooky theme), and other fire type moves as well.
And a steel/poison pokemon could be based on mercury or lead.

My point is. You don't have to have something brand new to make something brand new. There are a ton of things already there to make brand new things out of.


----------



## Sora

Done.

Oh sorry I meant with this thread.


----------



## Juicebox

Sora said:


> Done.



What are you done with exactly?


----------



## Prof Gallows

He's spamming.

I don't really understand the amount of negative emotion you're putting into this thread, Sora.
Multiple times in this thread you have acted out, and lashed out especially to me.

Forums are full of people with their own opinions. If you can't respect them, you don't really need to be on them.
If it's a personal problem you have with me, then PM me about it. There isn't any reason for you to do so in the thread.


----------



## Sora

I said I was done with the thread so next time how about you PM me so I can delete it immediately. Sorry I guess I'm not the most sociable person and I guess I like to "lash out". Also why can't I put out negative emotion? Not everyone's perfect and you said everyone can express their opinion. Mine just happens to be negative.


Oh look "spam" how about you report me now? See how I flushed you PM suggestion down the drain? That was my personal opinion, please respect it.


----------



## Juicebox

As much as I like the Animal Crossing fandom, I've always had an appreciation for the roughness of the Pokemon fandom. Once in a while, it's kind of refreshing to debate with someone. The Pokemon fandoms is one of the vaster and more diverse ones on the internet, so there are a lot of conflicting opinions. It's kind of fun to get out there and argue a little with someone. Even though we may never see eye to eye, I get to share my ideas, and I get to listen to someone elses. It can get a little irritating sometimes, because it occasionally seems constant (my beef with people complaining about starters). However, I will admit that this annoyance of mine is misguided, and that I should be more open to others critiques.

Pokemon is just a game that it's easy to get passionate about, I suppose.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Exactly.
But TBT is good at having conflicting opinions being accepted by both parties. Normally.

I don't really understand some of the hostility, not only here but in the entire Pokemon fandom.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Well to cheer you all up after those negative posts:




Most adorable Pokedex entry ever.


----------



## SockHead

We can all be friends, _even if_ you only like Gen I.


----------



## Sora

Let's start a list of the cutest pokemon ever now.

Starting:
-Emolga
-Pacharisu
-Chimchar
-Oddish
-Buneary
-Skitty
-Continue


Hopefully there's no conflict on this


----------



## Prof Gallows

Lovemcqueen said:


> Well to cheer you all up after those negative posts:
> 
> View attachment 3377
> 
> Most adorable Pokedex entry ever.



I dunno. Altaria's is pretty good too..


----------



## SockHead

CUTEST POKEMON EVER

gen1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gen2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gen3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gen4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gen5


----------



## Juicebox

I think it's partially a leftover component from childhood. Every generation brings a new thing for people to argue about.

Gen 1: The "which starter is better" was the main point of debate.
Gen 2: This brought the beginning of genwars, and whether adding new Pokemon is a good thing.
Gen 3: The biggest debate that came out of here was people not liking that you couldn't transfer your pokemon, and people didn't like how much the mechanics had changed (at first).
Gen 4: Too many evolutions, too many legendaries.
Gen 5: Too many new Pokemon, whether gamefreak is running out of ideas.
Gen 6: New type? Forms? 3D? We'll see.

People joke about how the Pokemon franchise never changes, but in reality, it changes a lot. The roots always stay the same, but every generation is really different from one another. It isn't like other series where you can see a progression over the years, because each generation is made to be released on another console. So each jump to the next generation is always really big.  Change is a natural catalyst in disagreements, so people begin to separate based off of what changes they want, and don't want. Also, the more generations that people can compare to one another, the more likely they are to search for the "best" and the "worst" in everything.

It's also different from the Animal Crossing fandom simply because it's much bigger. As anyone who has played Call of Duty online before, knows that the more people that are playing, the more likely you are going to have people who are mean. Bell Tree doesn't see it a whole lot because the forum is decent sized and the trolls and bullies can get weeded out pretty quickly. A bigger forum simply can't monitor as many people, so you are more likely to have problems and bickering because there aren't enough mods to contain everyone. So the same goes for the Pokemon fandom. It's so big that not every argument can be broken up. The only choice of the rest of the fandom is to simply adapt to the environment by becoming more vocal, or they can simply leave.

I looked into this more than I probably should have.


Aww. Everyone made up while I was still being negative. For the record, I still love you all .

And I think the cutest Pokemon are:















and baby Stantler from the anime.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Hmm.. I think..















are pretty darn cute.


----------



## Sora

Best pokemon ever:


----------



## Sora

Prof Gallows said:


> Hmm.. I think..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are pretty darn cute.



Speaking of, where's Mawile's evolution? I always wondered why she didn't evolve. I guess she's sorta like Girafig. 2 heads are better than an evolution.


Oops sorry for double post.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Juicebox said:


> -snip-



I can see the reasoning behind that.

I started off with gen 1. I loved it so much when I was a kid, and I played it every day, brought it to school, and seriously put a ton of time into it. Then Silver and Gold came out, and instantly I knew it'd always be my favorite. I don't really know what it is. Could be that it was like two pokemon games in one. Being able to fight all of johto, do the elite four, and all of kanto.
But I think it was just everything in general about it. The story was really well done, the pokemon designs were great, the day/night system, eggs, genders, and then the flipping games were in color when Crystal came out.

The generation favoritism is going to be an inevitable. But as long as people see the good things in all of the generations, there shouldn't ever be a problem.

@sora

No idea. Mawile gets a ton of attention, so it's strange that they haven't touched on an evolution, or even a pre-evolution.
I guess they think it's good as it is. But I beg to differ. Mawile could have a really awesome evolution if they really put their minds to it.


----------



## Juicebox

http://cheezburger.com/7357720320
This is my favorite thing I've seen today.


----------



## Sora

Now I started with Gen 3 and always favored it. I thought it was the best pokemon game ever and I never wanted to try Gen 1 or 2. I did move to Gen 4 and Gen 5. 

But I was never so biased as some people to reject or look down on other generations. I love many of the original pokemon and use some of them in my late game. I always wanted a Charmander and a Chikorita. 

In my opinion, I think pokemon is really trying to get new fans interest in old pokemon as well as old fans interest in new pokemon with new evolutions. Before I was old enough to think any better, I thought eevee was a gen 4 and that Oddish was a gen 3. Pokemon is obviously trying to get unity among fans and gens. And I hope this new gen succeeds in adding a balance of evolutions and new pokemon.

On another note:

Anyone find all this speculation and rumor to be very fun? I mean Na and Eu have never experienced this (and Au). We always havexJapanese footage and imported games. I am really glad Nintendo is building worldwide hype.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yeah. The worldwide release has got to be the best/most exciting thing about pokemon right now.

Nobody will know anything before anyone else, in terms of the game. Japan still has Pokemon Smash, but even then they won't be getting any information on the game before anyone else.

I'm hoping for some awesome music in this game. B/W had some cool music, but it still could have been better I think.


----------



## Sora

I know they must be hiding something from us if 

A) they don't include starter and legend typing at E3

B) they don't release the map until launch

C) they tell us nothing



I can't even imagine what they have up their sleeves. I know they won't disappoint if they are keeping so much under wraps.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Whatever it is they do have planned, I like the approach they're taking with it.

If they're wanting to get new players into old pokemon, making evolutions for the older pokemon who don't have any will probably do the trick.
I keep wishing for a third Koffing evolution. I have it planned out and everything. =[
It'll be called Choking, and to get it you have to trade a Weezing holding a king's rock.


and I will love it forever.


----------



## oath2order

And what will Choking look like?


----------



## Raienryu

Honestly, some people don't realise that their Chespin, Froakie or Fennekin will be equivalent to our Charmander, Bulbasaur and Squirtle.


----------



## Juicebox

I started in Gen 1, but Gen 3 is always going to be my favorite. I can't even explain why... I think they got the feeling so well. I've loved every gen though. Gen 4 has been my least favorite, but that's like choosing my least favorite dollar bill. All of them have brought something great.

I'm so happy they are doing a worldwide release. This is going to be my first time going in blind since Pearl, and I'm really psyched. And a prevo/evo that I want is a plusle/minun evolution. I'm thinking it could be like remoraid where you have to have one in the party in order for it to evolve, or maybe like shelmet and karrablast.

I mostly just want it so that I can eviolite Plusle .


----------



## Dustbunnii

I started playing the games at Gen 3, so that made it my favorite in the series so far. The main reason I didn't play gen 1 or 2 was because I had no interest in owning a gameboy at the time. In fact, I wasn't very interested in video games in general at the time. I loved the secret bases and dive as an HM in Gen3 as well. I'm hoping for something similar to be used in future games.

I'm really excited for Gen 5 and can't wait to play it  seems like it's going to be pretty neat.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> And what will Choking look like?



Like a Weezing with two smaller koffings instead of just the one. And it's head will have some jagged edges like a crown. =D


----------



## Juicebox

I wouldn't mind a Choking at all, it actually sounds pretty cool.

I hope they start revealing more Pokemon soon. That's the thing I care most about IMO, and so far, they've only shown the starters, and Pokemon from previous lines. I want to see some of the brand new ones.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Pretty sure at this point they've got a lot of it held for e3.

But yeah, I wanna see what some brand new pokemon look like as well.


----------



## Sora

Dustbunnii said:


> I started playing the games at Gen 3, so that made it my favorite in the series so far. The main reason I didn't play gen 1 or 2 was because I had no interest in owning a gameboy at the time. In fact, I wasn't very interested in video games in general at the time. I loved the secret bases and dive as an HM in Gen3 as well. I'm hoping for something similar to be used in future games.
> 
> I'm really excited for Gen 5 and can't wait to play it  seems like it's going to be pretty neat.



Its gen 6 lol no judging. The dive HM really sold me with gen 3. Why is it gone forever?


----------



## KarlaKGB

It isn't gone, it's just seen very very limited use in Black/White


----------



## Sora

Yeah I forgot about that Karla. I guess they didn't forget it but still I wish it had a bigger role. I think if we were getting a fish as out third legendary, it should be in an underwater city. Hey... we need another fish. Kyogre needs a friend under the sea.


----------



## Juicebox

I want diving to be explored a little more as well. Gen 3, while it was a cool feature, I still feel like they could have done a little more with it. I'm actually surprised that they never had scuba divers as a trainer class that battles you under water.


----------



## oath2order

You know, Choking DOES sound like something they'd do.


----------



## Sora

I hope they make a pre-evolution that connects to Shuppet and Bannet, if I'm spelling those right. Maybe Shuppet could be a trade evolution? 

Sorry I was just never fine with Shuppet and Bannet. They felt like ghosts separated a birth.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm going with the whole Shuppet is actually Rotom with a reaper cloth over top of it. lol


They are pretty weird though. Their evolution and dex entries don't really follow each other.
(Shuppet's and Bannet's.)


----------



## Juicebox

I've always thought that Shuppet possessed the doll that got thrown out, and it inhabited all its bad feelings.

Still wouldn't mind a better explanation though, or even an evolution.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I want Banette to have an evolution so it could be even with Dusclops evolving into Dusknoir. That's just something that annoys me when an "opposite" Pokemon gets an evolution and it's opposite doesn't get one. I'm wording this weird. 

Anyways, since I know you guys are totally interested, I beat White 2 last night and I wanted to share my team that made it into the Hall of Fame. The Elite Four and Iris was surprisingly easy even though Victory Road was a BEEP to me..as usual.

Samurott (male) lv.63
 Sassysha (it's nickname is because he is gay and he is sassy and it's sort of a terrible play on words between sassy and sasha. I know it doesn't make sense. Just go with it)





- Revenge
- Razor Shell
- Megahorn
- Hydro Cannon

Sunflora (Male) lv. 61
 Sunny (he's a tranny)




- Grasswhistle
- Return
- Giga Drain
- Petal Dance

Stoutland (male) lv.62
 Oggy Doggy (I have a stuffed dog named Oggy Doggy, so yah)




- Retaliate
- Wild Charge
- Take Down
- Surf

Arcanine (male) lv.63
 BowWow (cuz he's a dog..)




- Reversal
- Flame Burst
- ExtremeSpeed
- Outrage

Crustle (female) lv.61
 Shelly (she has a shell)




- Smack Down
- Bulldoze
- X-Scissor
- Rock Wrecker

Vibrava (male) lv.61
 Lil Pimp (Errr...let's just say my Flygon has a job on the corners and you can figure out the rest..)




- Bulldoze
- Signal Beam
- Fly
- Dragon Pulse


----------



## Juicebox

^ I like your team. I especially like that you used Sunflora, since it's one of those Pokemon that gets neglected.

And Sasshya sounds like the noise Dale Gribble makes on King of the Hill.


----------



## Sora

If you didn't pick Oshawott I wouldv'e asked you to get a Jellicent lol. That is the sassiest pokemon I know.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Sora said:


> If you didn't pick Oshawott I wouldv'e asked you to get a Jellicent lol. That is the sassiest pokemon I know.



Jellicent is so cool, but it was a pain to train honestly. Still is sometimes.


----------



## Sora

Tom said:


> Jellicent is so cool, but it was a pain to train honestly. Still is sometimes.



Isn't everything that isn't your (general) favorite hard to train. I can train the any of the humanoid pokemon with ease because I have always liked them (except Mr. Mime). Breeding is the same way for me. I can breed for hours at a time if I like the pokemon I'm breeding but in the case of Snorunt (for Froslass), I quickly grow tired.


----------



## Officer Berri

I tend to only use pokemon I like. The only time I didn't was when I used a Sudowoodo in my soul silver elite four team as my type with rock moves... he was useless. >_> I hate seeing him in my hall of fame. YOU ARE FULL OF LIES SUDOWOODO. My Raticate HM Slave would have done better than you!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Sora said:


> Isn't everything that isn't your (general) favorite hard to train. I can train the any of the humanoid pokemon with ease because I have always liked them (except Mr. Mime). Breeding is the same way for me. I can breed for hours at a time if I like the pokemon I'm breeding but in the case of Snorunt (for Froslass), I quickly grow tired.



If put that way, then it's very difficult to train.  Compared to the rest of my current Black 2 team though, Jellicent was the hardest as mine doesn't seem to take anything very well until I got it to about 50.


----------



## Juicebox

I usually end up throwing a couple fillers on my team, but more often than not, I end up liking them.

I just kind of threw a Simipour on my Black team, but I fell in love with the little derp.


----------



## oath2order

I did not like those monkeys at all.


----------



## Officer Berri

I love pansage, panpour, and pansear. Pansage is my favorite (mainly because I love his design the most). They're all so adorable and cuddly.

Semisage: I love his design so much. He looks so cool and I want to give him hugs and have him in my party forever.

Semipour: Kind of cute, but the design is boring. It looks like it should be a female pokemon. All it looks like is panpour let it's hair down and grow out, then it put on a dress.

Semisear: I hate his design. He had the potential to look so cool. *points at Semisage* But no. They made his cute hair spiral look more awesome and gangster like to oppose Semisage. But they made it look like he just woke up and threw a plush towel over his shoulders. |: Semisear you are never going to win Semipour's heart like that. She's going to run off with Semisage. (Also his sprite pose is just awful to me. He looks dainty and non-threatening.)


----------



## Juicebox

Officer Berri said:


> I love pansage, panpour, and pansear. Pansage is my favorite (mainly because I love his design the most). They're all so adorable and cuddly.
> 
> Semisage: I love his design so much. He looks so cool and I want to give him hugs and have him in my party forever.
> 
> Semipour: Kind of cute, but the design is boring. It looks like it should be a female pokemon. All it looks like is panpour let it's hair down and grow out, then it put on a dress.
> 
> Semisear: I hate his design. He had the potential to look so cool. *points at Semisage* But no. They made his cute hair spiral look more awesome and gangster like to oppose Semisage. But they made it look like he just woke up and threw a plush towel over his shoulders. |: Semisear you are never going to win Semipour's heart like that. She's going to run off with Semisage. (Also his sprite pose is just awful to me. He looks dainty and non-threatening.)



I honestly think their designs probably came about because their prevos were based off of the speak no evil (pansage), hear no evil (pansear), and see no evil (panpour).

Pansage, would obviously look the oldest and wisest, because he would be the one speaking in the name of good. He serves as the advice giver and the all knowing and wise one.

Panpour's eyes are closed which is obviously the motif behind him. He however also sports long hair. Perhaps he is the middle child of the three, and is much more relaxed. He just goes with the motions and serves as the mediator, because not having to see has made him very in tune with the world, but has also stripped him of responsibility.

Pansear is the youngest and the one who takes the brunt. He is so goofy looking because he is on the bottom of the totem pole. He listens to simisage and simipour because all he really does is listen. He does not give orders, nor does he do anything for himself. He just simply listens to the other two for cues.


Or at least, that's my theory.


----------



## Sora

I say they needed three elemental pokemon, and, after picking a crad out of a hat, they got monkies.


----------



## Juicebox

They probably used monkeys because they are cute, familiar, and kind of human like. They probably went with the speak no evil, hear no evil, see no evil just because it would add something else to them. The monkeys honestly remind me of gen 1 designs, because they aren't super stylized. They are just simple and they kind of have a round base.


----------



## Officer Berri

I'd never even thought of speak, see, and hear no evil things when I look at the monkeys. But now that you've brought it to my attention I'm forced to remember a really really old cartoon I used to see all the time with three toy monkeys that sang a song about the subject. Probably showing my age because none of you kids would have any idea what I'm talking about. xD Older members might not either since I tend to remember weirder things than most people do. >>;

There's nothing wrong with monkeys if they're cute and cartoony though. Realistic chimps though? Agrh. My nightmares are filled with terror. Chimps scare me.


----------



## Juicebox

Officer Berri said:


> There's nothing wrong with monkeys if they're cute and cartoony though. Realistic chimps though? Agrh. My nightmares are filled with terror. Chimps scare me.



I second that. Real chimps are terrifying, because they look like short mutant people. Slaking still creeps me out, because not only is it a somewhat realistic primate, but it's also based off of a sloth, which is the creepiest animal.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Juicebox said:


> ^ I like your team. I especially like that you used Sunflora, since it's one of those Pokemon that gets neglected.
> 
> And Sasshya sounds like the noise Dale Gribble makes on King of the Hill.



Thanks  I am trying to get one of every Pokemon and actually train them. And I don't watch much King of the Hill lol



Sora said:


> If you didn't pick Oshawott I wouldv'e asked you to get a Jellicent lol. That is the sassiest pokemon I know.



I need to get a Jellicent still. I had a Frillish going in Pokemon White years ago but then I got bored and stopped playing.

As for the monkeys they were okay. A bit boring though. Pansage/Simisage were okay. Probably the best of the 3. Panpour/Simipour are just plain ugly. But I actually had one on my Black Team. Pansear/Simisage were my favorite because they are cute and they are Fire type but not gonna lie, Pansear is weak as heck. Simisage is a lil bit better. Don't know yet for sure how much better because I don't have one yet.


----------



## Bubble Pop

Ooh I've not posted here before, I am a massive Pok?mon fan! My favourite Pok?mon are Bellossom and Shaymin :3 Super excited for the new games and their new features.

I finally completed my BW2 Pok?dex when Meloetta was released recently and I'm trying to collect all the medals now. Has anyone else had much luck with them? I'm on 196 so far, I think I will give up at 200, they are getting pretty hard now. 

Oh and by the way Deoxys has been announced for a Wi-Fi release on English language games, so excited for that as thats the only legendary I've had to trade for so it'll be nice to have my own, plus I'm a bit of an event collector!


----------



## oath2order

DEOXYS? Oh my god what games?!


----------



## Juicebox

oath2order said:


> DEOXYS? Oh my god what games?!



Any of the Gen 5 games, so black, white, and their respective sequels.

I love that they give away legendaries through wifi now, because my pokedex always seemed so lonely without their spots filled.

EDIT: I don't want to be this guy,

But 1000th post.


----------



## Officer Berri

I prefer pokemon wifi releases as opposed to going to stores to get them.

You know. Terrified of driving and all that. xD


----------



## Bubble Pop

Juicebox said:


> Any of the Gen 5 games, so black, white, and their respective sequels.



I'll be able to get 4 of them, so many years without and they all come along at once haha!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Can somebody go into more detail of the Wonder Skin ability? I just caught a Venonat in a hidden grotto and Venomoths hidden ability is Wonder Skin and i just dont understand it.


----------



## Jake

Lovemcqueen said:


> Can somebody go into more detail of the Wonder Skin ability? I just caught a Venonat in a hidden grotto and Venomoths hidden ability is Wonder Skin and i just dont understand it.



Did you google it?

http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Wonder_Skin_(Ability)



All it does is reduces the opponents ability to inflict status moves on the user


----------



## Prof Gallows

Wonder Skin makes it less likely for a move to cause any sort of status effect on you.(Poison, Burn, etc.)


----------



## oath2order

Juicebox said:


> Any of the Gen 5 games, so black, white, and their respective sequels.
> 
> I love that they give away legendaries through wifi now, because my pokedex always seemed so lonely without their spots filled.
> 
> EDIT: I don't want to be this guy,
> 
> But 1000th post.



WHEN IS THIS HAPPENING


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jake. said:


> Did you google it?
> 
> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Wonder_Skin_(Ability)
> 
> 
> 
> All it does is reduces the opponents ability to inflict status moves on the user





Prof Gallows said:


> Wonder Skin makes it less likely for a move to cause any sort of status effect on you.(Poison, Burn, etc.)



I Serebii'd it before I asked. The way they worded it made it sound like the moves I would use would make it less likely to cause a status condition which confused me because that wouldn't be useful at all. Lol sorry. I'm dumb. Anyways, thank you both.


----------



## Juicebox

oath2order said:


> WHEN IS THIS HAPPENING


'
May 8th, and I think it ends on May 21st.


----------



## oath2order

Juicebox said:


> '
> May 8th, and I think it ends on May 21st.



This is so awesome


----------



## Juicebox

I'm going to put my Deoxys in speed form, because it looks awesome!


----------



## Officer Berri

Eh, I'm not a big fan of Deoxys so I don't see the appeal myself. xD


----------



## Stevey Queen

If you use a move like Switcheroo or Trick, do you lose your item permanently? I googled it. Not coming up with an answer.


----------



## oath2order

I think so.


----------



## keybug55

Lovemcqueen said:


> If you use a move like Switcheroo or Trick, do you lose your item permanently? I googled it. Not coming up with an answer.



Trick in generations III-IV it would switch permanently

In generation V however items would not switch permanently, only in wild battles it would. -bulbapedia

not totally sure about Switcheroo though...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Juicebox said:


> I'm going to put my Deoxys in speed form, because it looks awesome!



The best form after attack!  Coolest thing ever was getting one from the Houston Space Station back during the GBA games, pretty hyped that they're releasing it again.


----------



## oath2order

I never had a Deoxys, I'm so glad they're releasing it.


----------



## Juicebox

I think Shaymin is the only event legendary that I have yet to obtain. I never got the special pichus that were distributed for Heartgold/Soulsilver, but I didn't particularly want them.

Wait, I haven't had Arceus, and I missed the Meloetta event. :/


----------



## Sora

I hope they make another sort of RPG pokemon game in the future for Wii U where you could obtain some of those legendaries. If it was like poke park, but with 4 moves and all playable pokemon it would be great. The legendaries could be super hard side missions in which you would have to have really powerful, unique pokemon to take down.


----------



## Juicebox

I want something like another Colosseum. Maybe not with the shadow Pokemon because it was kind of hard to make teams, but with some other gimmick. The Colosseum games are probably my favorite spin-offs so far, and I wish they would make them again, because I feel like there is a lot of untapped potential in them. At the very least, I would prefer that to another Battle Revolution.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Battle Revolution was so flipping bad.


I liked Colosseum too, but I agree that if they make anything like that for the Wii U that they need to not use shadow pokemon. I mean, they could just as easily let you catch wild pokemon but I doubt that'd happen.
Even using pokemon you have caught in say, X and Y. Being able to transfer them over and use them would be good.


----------



## SockHead

Battle Revolution should've just been called Pokemon Stadium 3 because then they would've added minigames and that would actually make the game fun.


----------



## Officer Berri

I loved the mini games in the first pokemon stadium! ;-; Never got to play the second one.


----------



## Bubble Pop

I did find online Battle Revolution fun for a while but even those online features were pretty rubbish. I remember the initial trailer for it was fantastic with moves doing damage to the arena and Pokemon actually hitting each other, the finished product was a huge disappointment.


----------



## Juicebox

The thing was that I actually liked some of the gimmick stadiums. Like I loved the one where everyone had to mix their Pokemon with the other ones. However, they didn't come up with enough to separate it from the battle frontier. Stadium was fun because of the mini games and all the extra stuff you could do like taking pictures. Battle Revolution just felt like a Diamond and Pearl add-on.


----------



## Sora

Juicebox said:


> The thing was that I actually liked some of the gimmick stadiums. Like I loved the one where everyone had to mix their Pokemon with the other ones. However, they didn't come up with enough to separate it from the battle frontier. Stadium was fun because of the mini games and all the extra stuff you could do like taking pictures. Battle Revolution just felt like a Diamond and Pearl add-on.



In all truth, that is what it was. It was just a 3D battle simulator where you could fight with your pokemon. I mean it is based of Diamond and Pearl's battle system. It could have been a lot better if it was: A) More like pokemon stadium or B) Non existant. I'm not trying to say that its bad; I just mean that it needed a lot of improvement for it to have been good.


----------



## Juicebox

Sora said:


> In all truth, that is what it was. It was just a 3D battle simulator where you could fight with your pokemon. I mean it is based of Diamond and Pearl's battle system. It could have been a lot better if it was: A) More like pokemon stadium or B) Non existant. I'm not trying to say that its bad; I just mean that it needed a lot of improvement for it to have been good.



I agree. It could have been a really awesome game, especially with the character customization, but then they just made it a simple battle simulation when it could have had so many features.

However, I'm hoping that they've learned, and they will do something awesome for the Wii U.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

SockHead said:


> Battle Revolution should've just been called Pokemon Stadium 3 because then they would've added minigames and that would actually make the game fun.



Might have played it longer then instead of farming it for the event Pokemon. I was so glad when I finally beat all the different stadiums, especially that Sunset one. Any replayability was killed too once the hackers got online, as if the Legendary All Stars and disconnectors weren't bad enough. 

I do hope they do something like Colosseum or XD on Wii U, really enjoyed those and they last longer than Battle Revolution did.


----------



## Sora

Yeah maybe something like My Pokemon ranch but with updated graphics, an actual story, and battling of some sort? It would be very neat to have a Pokemon Paradise where your pokemon could roam free and battle. The whole premise could be aquiring items that could be used in game for very special things. (Secret locations and such) It could run on the story, 3 random daily missions, and 1 community mission? The story could be like in all the Pikachu movies where there is a legendary or some pokemon causing trouble. The daily missions could be like "Rescue the lost Seedot from the cave" or "Gather the lost Oran berries". They would all have fighting between pokemon and maybe a bonus time challenge? The community mission would be like "Collectively defeat 100,000 Scraggy" or something of that sort. 

My main idea is contolling the pokemon rather than the trainer. It would make people a whole lot more attached to their pokemon.


----------



## Jake

I have no idea if this has been mentioned in this thread before but yolo

anyway i came across this video on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MChQfBdjMV8

and he says he wants character customization (tbh I have never even thought of this before and he's like 'many pokemon fans have wanted this' #oops) - but then he mentions the character looking into the mirror, and the sunglasses being removed in different gameplay seems plausible character customization might appear - although I understand that it might not appear, or be very limited.


----------



## Juicebox

Jake. said:


> I have no idea if this has been mentioned in this thread before but yolo
> 
> anyway i came across this video on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MChQfBdjMV8
> 
> and he says he wants character customization (tbh I have never even thought of this before and he's like 'many pokemon fans have wanted this' #oops) - but then he mentions the character looking into the mirror, and the sunglasses being removed in different gameplay seems plausible character customization might appear - although I understand that it might not appear, or be very limited.



I think character customizations is completely plausible. They have been quiet about a lot of things for this release, but the fact that they haven't given another video that shows the character implies that they are hiding something. I bet you anything that the next time they show the characters, they are going to look completely different. I'm not expecting the customization to be huge, but I could see it being on Harvest Moon A New Beginning's level, where it's just clothes, skin, and hair.


----------



## KarlaKGB

DLC cosmetics huehuehue


----------



## Punchyleaf

Huh... I kind of hope there is character customization. And that kind of makes me hopeful that contests are back c:


----------



## NanoStar

A long with character customization I hope they give us the ability to customize skin tone. Unfortunately, I really don't see game freak doing this.


----------



## Juicebox

NanoStar said:


> A long with character customization I hope they give us the ability to customize skin tone. Unfortunately, I really don't see game freak doing this.



They did it with Battle Revolution, so I see no reason why they wouldn't for a main series game. At the very least, they will put skin tone in the localized version like they did for Battle Revolution.


----------



## NanoStar

Juicebox said:


> They did it with Battle Revolution, so I see no reason why they wouldn't for a main series game.



lol I totally forgot about PBR XD.


----------



## oath2order

I dunno if they'll do that for X/Y


----------



## Bubble Pop

Personally I think the customisation (if any of course) will just involve adding collected accessories or changing clothing colours for the set boy/girl character, rather than a more in-depth Sims style affair.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Probably just setting my hopes and expectations too high but I want an in-depth Sims style affair. I want purple hair and snazzy clothes :/


----------



## NanoStar

As far as trainer customization goes, I don't think game freak is going to take it to the extreme. obviously their going to be outfit changing(hopefully we can wear the outfits of past protagonist) and hair color maybe the slandered hair colors like black,blonde, and brown. and for skin tone, maybe...maybe not.


----------



## Sora

Okay new subject sorry, but are personalities still in the game? I am not talking about natures but rather the "Often gets lost" or the "Rather mischievous". Apparently it tells which stats will grow easily as states by Nintendo. Now I don't know if this means x1.5 EVs or a hint at future IV because it is a bit vague.

I found this info in the pokemon Platinum guide book and national pokedex.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm pretty sure they'll keep characteristics.

But they effect IVs, not EVs. So say you had a pokemon that had a characteristic of "Loves to eat." It's highest IV would be HP.
The only thing characteristics do is determine what IV will be the highest for that individual pokemon. That's really as far as it goes.

It's still useful though. IV breeding is part of the game and it'd probably break a few things if they removed it.


----------



## Sora

Lol ok so first I breed my ralts for hours to no end to get it a modest nature, then I breed for hours on hours to get it a good personality. Is there any way to control personality?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Personality means nothing, it's just an indication of which IV is the best. If you're asking if there is a way of controlling IVs...the answer is yes. You can pass down a specific IV from each parent using a Power Item equipped on that parent. The best way to get perfect IVs is to RNG abuse.


----------



## Officer Berri

For some reason every time people brought up character customization on a pokemon forum I visited at the time X and Y came out, all the users screamed "NO IT WOULD BE THE SIMS AND POKEMON IS NOT THE SIMS."

Personally, I wouldn't want it to be like the sims either but just giving us the option to decide what our character looked like at the start of the game would _not_ turn pokemon into the sims.

And here I am just wishing they'd make another pokemon snap game. D: IT WOULD BE PERFECT WITH THE WII U PAD IT WOULD BE LIKE A CAMERA AND YOU COULD USE IT TO LOOK AROUND AND TAKE PICTURES.

I just. Guys I really just want to take pictures of pokemon and have Oak tell me I was so close again. ;-;


----------



## Juicebox

Officer Berri said:


> For some reason every time people brought up character customization on a pokemon forum I visited at the time X and Y came out, all the users screamed "NO IT WOULD BE THE SIMS AND POKEMON IS NOT THE SIMS."
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't want it to be like the sims either but just giving us the option to decide what our character looked like at the start of the game would _not_ turn pokemon into the sims.
> 
> And here I am just wishing they'd make another pokemon snap game. D: IT WOULD BE PERFECT WITH THE WII U PAD IT WOULD BE LIKE A CAMERA AND YOU COULD USE IT TO LOOK AROUND AND TAKE PICTURES.
> 
> I just. Guys I really just want to take pictures of pokemon and have Oak tell me I was so close again. ;-;



Me too! I love Snap, but I can't play the old one anymore. I can beat the game in like 3 hours, and I want a new challenge.  I'm honestly surprised they didn't use Pokemon Snap as a release game for the 3DS. So many opportunities to abuse the 3D... oh well. Hopefully, the Wii U will bring something.


----------



## Officer Berri

I want to take pictures of every single pokemon! EVERY SINGLE POKEMON.


----------



## Juicebox

Officer Berri said:


> I want to take pictures of every single pokemon! EVERY SINGLE POKEMON.



I agree! There could be 50+ courses, and they can come up with creative ways to make the new Pokemon appear.

Like, you would have to make Cherrim turn into its sunny form to take a picture.


----------



## Stevey Queen

A Pokemon Snap attraction should be included in X and Y. Like a PokemonSnap Amusement Park (not good at naming stuff) and you would go around in the different places in your vehicle thing (don't remember if it had a special name in Pokemon Snap) and every single Pokemon would be included. 

Or just a sequel would be nice.


----------



## Sora

I don't get why people don't want custom trainers. I for one do. I'm tried of being represented a pokemon ace online.


----------



## Juicebox

Sora said:


> I don't get why people don't want custom trainers. I for one do. I'm tried of being represented a pokemon ace online.



Exactly. And it's not like they are going to force you to dress up your character. If someone doesn't want to customize their person, they can just leave it on default. Putting this in the game isn't hurting anyone because it's 100% optional.


----------



## Officer Berri

I just hope I can make my character a brunette like I am, if she isn't already a brunette. I've discovered I had trouble wanting to play as Dawn because she didn't share any traits with me. |: That might actually be why I don't really like the games that take place in Sinnoh.

I wouldn't feel like this if the player characters actually had personality and thoughts in the game and didn't seem to be meant to be 'you'.


----------



## Juicebox

Officer Berri said:


> I just hope I can make my character a brunette like I am, if she isn't already a brunette. I've discovered I had trouble wanting to play as Dawn because she didn't share any traits with me. |: That might actually be why I don't really like the games that take place in Sinnoh.
> 
> I wouldn't feel like this if the player characters actually had personality and thoughts in the game and didn't seem to be meant to be 'you'.



I'm the opposite. I have brunette hair, but I don't want to see another brunette character, and I was really happy to see a blond. All of them have been brunette except for Dawn, and I feel like it's time that people with other colored hair get a little representation.

Then again, I want the option to choose hair color above all else. That's another reason customization is a good thing: it allows people to get more immersed into the game because they get to pick their avatar.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Omg we need ginger characters!!! And I mean actual orange and not red like the rival in G/S/C/HG/SS or Flint and Lance. I can't actually recall if there have been any actual NPC gingers...Pokemons racist :/


----------



## Juicebox

Lovemcqueen said:


> Omg we need ginger characters!!! And I mean actual orange and not red like the rival in G/S/C/HG/SS or Flint and Lance. I can't actually recall if there have been any actual NPC gingers...Pokemons racist :/



Misty has orange hair. She doesn't have freckles, but her hair is orange and her skin is a little pale.


----------



## oath2order

Being ginger is not a race.


----------



## Bubble Pop

Perhaps it could be simple customisation similar to making a character on Fire Emblem Awakening?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Juicebox said:


> Misty has orange hair. She doesn't have freckles, but her hair is orange and her skin is a little pale.



I forgot about Misty :'c I was thinking about all the recent gens.



oath2order said:


> Being ginger is not a race.



Yes it is..


----------



## Sora

Ginger wars.

Anyways yeah I do hope there is both character  customization and new clothes. It would be like, "Oh wow my trainer looks so cool. Yeah mine does too except for the fact that we all wear the same thing..."


----------



## oath2order

Having ginger hair is not a race. What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Officer Berri

Juicebox said:


> I'm the opposite. I have brunette hair, but I don't want to see another brunette character, and I was really happy to see a blond. All of them have been brunette except for Dawn, and I feel like it's time that people with other colored hair get a little representation.



Blonde?  the new heroine in the video I saw when they first revealed X and Y looked like she had light brown hair to me... didn't look blonde at all.


----------



## Juicebox

Officer Berri said:


> Blonde?  the new heroine in the video I saw when they first revealed X and Y looked like she had light brown hair to me... didn't look blonde at all.



http://youtu.be/WNr6wQfNfK4?t=26s

Looks like a dirty blond. It's not bright by any means, but it's more yellow than brown.


----------



## Officer Berri

I still see that as a really light brown. o.o maybe a golden brown, but it doesn't have enough yellow in it for me to call it dirty blonde.

Then again I nit pick with color tones.


----------



## Stevey Queen

So I was doing random matchups on the Global Link and I just lost in the most hilarious way. It was a triple battle and it was sort of a on and off "who's winning'' kind of a battle. Mostly my opponent. He was good. Anyways, skipping to the end. He had his Golduck use Soak on his Shedinja, changing its type to water. I was just like ''hmm i will hit it with thunder then. wrong move there buddy''. Unfortunately, my Pokemon with thunder fainted before I had a chance. So I was just stuck there with no way of hitting the Shedinja, so I focused on destroying the rest of his Pokemon but it didn't matter cuz I still couldn't hit it. Then he used toxic and watched me suffer to death o.o

I uploaded it to the global link because I think the world needs to see this humiliating defeat.
Here's the video number: 69-36126-03620
You can access the video by talking to the lady on the far right on the 2nd floor of the Pokemon Center, incase any of you didn't know.


----------



## Juicebox

Lovemcqueen said:


> So I was doing random matchups on the Global Link and I just lost in the most hilarious way. It was a triple battle and it was sort of a on and off "who's winning'' kind of a battle. Mostly my opponent. He was good. Anyways, skipping to the end. He had his Golduck use Soak on his Shedinja, changing its type to water. I was just like ''hmm i will hit it with thunder then. wrong move there buddy''. Unfortunately, my Pokemon with thunder fainted before I had a chance. So I was just stuck there with no way of hitting the Shedinja, so I focused on destroying the rest of his Pokemon but it didn't matter cuz I still couldn't hit it. Then he used toxic and watched me suffer to death o.o
> 
> I uploaded it to the global link because I think the world needs to see this humiliating defeat.
> Here's the video number: 69-36126-03620
> You can access the video by talking to the lady on the far right on the 2nd floor of the Pokemon Center, incase any of you didn't know.



 I remember one time, a friend and I were doing a battle that we sometimes do called "opponents pick" which is where we go into each others PC and we pick 6 random Pokemon (there's a level cap so that you don't end up with just level 1's) and we have to battle with what our opponent picked. For some reason, my friend thought it would be funny to give me only Gastly with identical movesets. So the battle was pretty much neck and neck, because whenever I was about to faint, I would use curse to screw him over. We were on our final two Pokemon, and he had a voltorb as his last Pokemon. He decided to use self-destruct because we were both almost dead, and he started boasting because he thought he won, and he made a giant scene. Only for me to point out that Ghastly is a ghost type. So he sat back down and looked disappointed.


----------



## Sora

A new pokemon game has been confirmed! It's name is Pokemon Ranger: Master Force. I just got black 2 from GameStop and the worker told me it had popped up in their systems just a day or two ago. It's for the 3ds. I wonder what it will be like.


----------



## Juicebox

Sora said:


> A new pokemon game has been confirmed! It's name is Pokemon Ranger: Master Force. I just got black 2 from GameStop and the worker told me it had popped up in their systems just a day or two ago. It's for the 3ds. I wonder what it will be like.



Huh, that's weird. I'm assuming it's coming out after X/Y. I'm not a fan of the Pokemon Ranger games, but that's pretty interesting. Maybe we'll see it at E3.


----------



## Officer Berri

Eh I've never been pulled in by the Ranger games. They don't look like something I'd enjoy playing that much.

Nintendo where is my Pokemon Snap 2? Dx


----------



## Stevey Queen

Pokemon Ranger games got progressively better but they aren't the best. Still gonna get it though.


----------



## Jake

Sora said:


> A new pokemon game has been confirmed! It's name is Pokemon Ranger: Master Force. I just got black 2 from GameStop and the worker told me it had popped up in their systems just a day or two ago. It's for the 3ds. I wonder what it will be like.



I do love Pokemon Ranger but I've yet to hear about this on Serebii/Bulbapedia...


----------



## Sora

Maybe it was Power Ranger and he misspoke? Herm... now I'm bummed.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I got my Deoxys! I thought it was May 8th but through some sorcery I got it a day early! :3


----------



## Juicebox

Lovemcqueen said:


> I got my Deoxys! I thought it was May 8th but through some sorcery I got it a day early! :3



Just got mine too. He's got a bold nature, and can I lament how badly I wish I could nickname my event Pokemon? I want to give Deoxys an awesome name, but I can't.


----------



## Sora

Just got mine too! I usually don't get excited over legendaries but Deoxys is like a non legendary imo.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Juicebox said:


> Just got mine too. He's got a bold nature, and can I lament how badly I wish I could nickname my event Pokemon? I want to give Deoxys an awesome name, but I can't.



Ugh I know. I hate when I don't nickname Pokemon. I always end up regretting it later down the road and then I end up wanting a new one. I will make an exception for this Deoxys though. 

I have a question for the EV masters. Can you EV train a lv. 100 Pokemon?


----------



## Juicebox

Lovemcqueen said:


> Ugh I know. I hate when I don't nickname Pokemon. I always end up regretting it later down the road and then I end up wanting a new one. I will make an exception for this Deoxys though.
> 
> I have a question for the EV masters. Can you EV train a lv. 100 Pokemon?



I'm not an EV master, so take this with a grain of salt, but I heard that you can in gen 5. I think they implemented it specifically because of level 100 event pokemon which would be otherwise worthless.

I'm just going by Serebii's EV guide though, and I've read things on there incorrectly before.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yes, because now, the effect of EVs are applied immediately after a battle, or when you level up mid-battle. This means you dont need to level up to reap the benefits, so you lvl 100 Pokemon can be EV trained. This is why in the previous generation, Arceus was limited to 100 EVs per stat, because that's all you could achieve through vitamins.


----------



## Bubble Pop

Woop got my Deoxys'!


----------



## Stevey Queen

KarlaKGB said:


> Yes, because now, the effect of EVs are applied immediately after a battle, or when you level up mid-battle. This means you dont need to level up to reap the benefits, so you lvl 100 Pokemon can be EV trained. This is why in the previous generation, Arceus was limited to 100 EVs per stat, because that's all you could achieve through vitamins.



Thank you!


----------



## Sora

Are there any items that will drop evs? Like I know there are some berries but is there anything more significant? I want to level my Adamant Liepard to 100 but since its my story pokemon for B2, I don't want to end up with messed up evs.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Sora said:


> Are there any items that will drop evs? Like I know there are some berries but is there anything more significant? I want to level my Adamant Liepard to 100 but since its my story pokemon for B2, I don't want to end up with messed up evs.



The salon and cafe in Join Avenue sometimes has services that can lower certain EV's (depends on what they are offering)


----------



## Sora

Thanks for the tip! Also new topic:

Almonia is a bad pokemon as it should be Luvdisc's evolution.

YES
or
NO
or
SOMETHING ELSE


----------



## Officer Berri

Why is it not Luvdisc's evolutionnnnn.

I want it to beeeeee. Dx


----------



## Juicebox

No, I think it's fine the way it is. Alomomola is a very, very, very defense/HP oriented Pokemon while Luvdisc is a speed centered Pokemon. Their stats follow a completely different path and although they do have similarities in appearance, they deserve their own respective evolution lines in order to accommodate their battling styles. Like a lot of the gen 5 Pokemon, they were made to have similarities to past Pokemon, Alomomola just happened to have a luvdisc basis. Not all Pokemon who look similar have to be related. That's like saying Cherrim and Sunflora should be related just because they're similar.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I actually thought Alomomola was Luvdiscs evolution at first. I'm glad its not. I hate Alomomola. Its such a fat ugly strong defense Pokemon that is hard to take down.

I have a question too. What is your favorite battle facility? Mine is, if any of you even consider it to be a battle facility, White Treehollow. It's so fun and pretty and different from the others in that you actually earn exp. and money. And you can even go back and keep battling so it's a good training spot. I'm currently making my way through it and I'm almost to the bottom.

I haven't been a big fan of the battle facilities in the past but I am trying to get into them so I can have more to do in the game. I just beat the subway boss on the multi-train last night.


----------



## Juicebox

Lovemcqueen said:


> I actually thought Alomomola was Luvdiscs evolution at first. I'm glad its not. I hate Alomomola. Its such a fat ugly strong defense Pokemon that is hard to take down.
> 
> I have a question too. What is your favorite battle facility? Mine is, if any of you even consider it to be a battle facility, White Treehollow. It's so fun and pretty and different from the others in that you actually earn exp. and money. And you can even go back and keep battling so it's a good training spot. I'm currently making my way through it and I'm almost to the bottom.
> 
> I haven't been a big fan of the battle facilities in the past but I am trying to get into them so I can have more to do in the game. I just beat the subway boss on the multi-train last night.



It would probably be Black Tower (so basically the same answer, I just happened to have Black 2 .).

But other than that, I would probably say that the battle palace in Hoenn was pretty fun. Other than that, I never bothered much with battle facilities. It was just fun in the palace because I liked seeing my Pokemon make their own choices.


----------



## Quiggy

Never cared for the battle facilities, specifically i couldn't stand the Black Tower. As for the Alomomola/Luvdisc thing, I'm glad they are 2 different evolutionary lines. Luvdisc is absolutely atrocious in every way except for its speed, and that really means nothing if you can't do anything with it. But i guess that could be a decent reason why it should get one. Maybe it'll get something in X/Y that will make it viable in some way.


----------



## Sora

I thought the Platinum Sinnoh facilities were pretty neat, not to mention tough. The battle tower and castle were near impossible unless you made an epic team. The rental facility were pretty fun as it could be played by anyone and still was a bit difficult because you had to use strategy in your choices. The battle show (I think) where you played on a game show as you battled was fun as well.


Also what was the Pokelathon like? I never played HG or SS.


----------



## Quiggy

Sora said:


> I thought the Platinum Sinnoh facilities were pretty neat, not to mention tough. The battle tower and castle were near impossible unless you made an epic team. The rental facility were pretty fun as it could be played by anyone and still was a bit difficult because you had to use strategy in your choices. The battle show (I think) where you played on a game show as you battled was fun as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Also what was the Pokelathon like? I never played HG or SS.



Actually i take some of what i said back, i do enjoy the PWT in B/W2. I imagine the Pokelathon is worthless, i can't remember it giving any worth while rewards so It's probably not worth the effort.


----------



## Juicebox

Sora said:


> I thought the Platinum Sinnoh facilities were pretty neat, not to mention tough. The battle tower and castle were near impossible unless you made an epic team. The rental facility were pretty fun as it could be played by anyone and still was a bit difficult because you had to use strategy in your choices. The battle show (I think) where you played on a game show as you battled was fun as well.
> 
> 
> Also what was the Pokelathon like? I never played HG or SS.



It was pretty fun if you like sidequests that don't involve battling. They were essentially like mini games that you could put your Pokemon into, and even though I was atrocious at them, I thought they were fun.


----------



## Sora

Anyone here want to exchange B2/W2 pal pad codes?


----------



## Quiggy

I'm restarting my B2 tomorrow so whenever i get my pal pad i'll add mine to my sig or something. Not sure if anybody posted because I'm too lazy to go look, but for anybody that didn't know there's a deoxys event going on right now.

http://www.serebii.net/games/currentevents.shtml


----------



## Juicebox

Sora said:


> Anyone here want to exchange B2/W2 pal pad codes?



Sure, my code is 1765 0675 3559.


----------



## Sora

Juicebox said:


> Sure, my code is 1765 0675 3559.



K mine's in the signature. Wanna meet in the union room?


----------



## Juicebox

Sora said:


> K mine's in the signature. Wanna meet in the union room?



Sure, let's do it.


----------



## Sora

Juicebox said:


> Sure, let's do it.



Alright I just added you.


----------



## Juicebox

Sora said:


> K mine's in the signature. Wanna meet in the union room?



I'm in.

I should go get some of my lower leveled Pokemon really quick.


----------



## Sora

Ah sorry Juicebox! I didn't check my computer and thought you had quit. 

Ok new topic time!

If they HAD to add a new type what type would you want it to be? And no "I don't want a new type" answers k?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Sora said:


> Ah sorry Juicebox! I didn't check my computer and thought you had quit.
> 
> Ok new topic time!
> 
> If they HAD to add a new type what type would you want it to be? And no "I don't want a new type" answers k?



no new type kthx

That's a pretty difficult question honestly. If you throw names out willy nilly like Light or Fairy or whatever, then this is an easy question. If you try and consider what a supposed Light type would be good against and bad against, while X Pokemon would be what type there's really no straightforward answer. If this was earlier on with 3rd Gen it might be a relatively easy question, but we've got too many Pokemon for it to be easy unless we allow some to have three types.


----------



## Juicebox

Sora said:


> Ah sorry Juicebox! I didn't check my computer and thought you had quit.
> 
> Ok new topic time!
> 
> If they HAD to add a new type what type would you want it to be? And no "I don't want a new type" answers k?



I'm not a big fan of new types, but if I could pick one, I would want ??? type.

You know how in earlier games, curse was ??? type? Well I would want to see what that would be like. Arceus had a form and everything, even though it was just to prevent the game from crashing. However, a type completely neutral to everything would be interesting as long as it was only given to a select few Pokemon.


----------



## Justin

Looks like there's gonna be news on Pokemon Smash next Sunday. (May 19th)

http://www.pokemon.co.jp/anime/smash/

"The god of Pokemon Games, Mr. Masuda, will come to the studio and give us LOTS of surprising new info (on Pokemon X/Y)!"


----------



## tigereyes86

I have a Pokemon related question.  Ever since the days of Pokemon Red & Blue (I had, well still have red), I've been under the impression that Pikachu is male.  HOWEVER, my 3DS weekly videos downloaded yesterday and there was a Part 1 movie trailer for Gates to Infinity so I watched it.  Pikachu has a girl voicing the part.

So is Pikachu male or female?


----------



## Jake

tigereyes86 said:


> I have a Pokemon related question.  Ever since the days of Pokemon Red & Blue (I had, well still have red), I've been under the impression that Pikachu is male.  HOWEVER, my 3DS weekly videos downloaded yesterday and there was a Part 1 movie trailer for Gates to Infinity so I watched it.  Pikachu has a girl voicing the part.
> 
> So is Pikachu male or female?



Pikachu can be male and female.

I'm pretty sure in PMD you have to pick your gender, and in the first-party games (is that what they're called?) Pikachu can be either male or female. but in the anime Pikachu is male (Ash's one that is)


----------



## tigereyes86

Thank you!  That's right, I remember now the Pokemon series had Pikachu as male (blast from the past there).


----------



## Quiggy

Justin said:


> Looks like there's gonna be news on Pokemon Smash next Sunday. (May 19th)
> 
> http://www.pokemon.co.jp/anime/smash/
> 
> "The god of Pokemon Games, Mr. Masuda, will come to the studio and give us LOTS of surprising new info (on Pokemon X/Y)!"



Ooh nice. The "LOTS of surprising new info" part gives me hope that it'll be more than just a pokemon reveal like these tend to be, so that's good. Now we wait and hope we aren't disappointed.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Maybe info on the Professor and starting town? Or perhaps that's too early at this point. I'll try to not get overly hyped like I did for Mewtwo. ):


----------



## Treasu(red)

Tom said:


> Maybe info on the Professor and starting town? Or perhaps that's too early at this point. I'll try to not get overly hyped like I did for Mewtwo. ):



It's hard to keep the hype at an appropriate level when the news is so little and so far apart, I totally understand. Also my prediction is that the Eevee themed 3DS XL japan's getting will have a Sylveon design. Watch me be completely wrong.


----------



## Jake

New Pokemon?



Spoiler



















			
				Serebii said:
			
		

> The first details of CoroCoro appears to have come out. Though currently unconfirmed, it looks too legit to be fake. We're currently investigating and translating so keep checking. With special thanks to my friend Gin for translation. First, the Pok?mon on the far right is called Gogoat (ゴーゴート literally Gohgohto) and is the Riding Pok?mon. It's Grass-type, 1.7m and 91.0kg. You can actually ride this Pok?mon in the field. It can learn Horn Leech
> The lizard appears to be an Electric type, possibly Normal as well, but the name is currently unviewable due to overexposure. It has a new move called BaraboraCharge
> The bird is called Yayakoma (ヤヤコマ) and is the Japanese Robin Pok?mon. It is Normal/Flying, 0.3m and 1.7kg
> The panda is called Yanchamu ( ヤンチャム) and is the Naughty Pok?mon. It is Fighting-type, 0.6m and 8.0kg. It has a new move called Parting Remark
> There appears to be more including the game's boxarts, and the Pok?dex, as well as the region map but it's not completely visible. We'll bring more as it comes so be sure to keep checking. It also promises more information on Gogoat on a later page.
> Edit: The game is set in the Karos Region which appears to be based on France. You can customise your trainer slightly with hair colour and skin shade. Main city is Miare City



We can ride Pokemon?


----------



## Aurynn

Based on France.. Riding Pok?mon.. Okay.. 
I love the electric type.
The bird is just one out of many..


----------



## Prof Gallows

Well, I guess people are getting some of the things they asked for.

Customization, riding pokemon(even if it's just one).

Not a fan of the pokemon they decided to show, other than the panda. Hopefully further down the line they'll show some tougher looking ones.


----------



## Bubble Pop

Argh do much info! You can change your characters skin colour! That should make a lot of people pleased!


----------



## Dustbunnii

Yay~! customization!
The only pokemon that I'm iffy about is the lizard xD probably because it has a flat face...
loooove the panda though. normally I hate how the fighting types look but I'll probably use one now xD


----------



## Stevey Queen

I like them all! I really wanna ride that goat Pokemon lol. I'm pretty sure he's gonna be on my team.

I like the girl Trainer better then the guy. Idk which one I want to be. If I choose guy, I'm gonna make him blonde.


----------



## Mint

-opens serebii and sees the panda-
PANDA! THERE'S A PANDA!!!
Oh, there's customization? Cool, but there's a PANDA!  

^^;; I hope the shiny version will be red, so that I can sort of have a red panda.  
That goat pokemon is awesome too and maybe this means we can finally see ourselves on our pokemon when we surf and fly.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I hope we can ride Pokemon like Tauros, Bouffalant, and Rapidash.


----------



## comic321

New panda & rideable goat pokemon + abillity to finally be a black pokemon trainer= TAKE MY MONEY NOW, NINTENDO! =)


----------



## Furry Sparks

So, what exactly is new about this next pokemon game other than new graphics/new pokemon?


----------



## Dustbunnii

Furry Sparks said:


> So, what exactly is new about this next pokemon game other than new graphics/new pokemon?



It's kinda hard to say because there's very little official information.
So far, it seems as if characters will have the option to use roller skates, and it seems like there will be an option to ride certain pokemon in certain areas.
Judging by the trailer, there will also be new ways to interact with the world (swinging on vines for example) though I guess that's not too terribly different from sliding around on icy surfaces.


----------



## MStar

This is so exciting! I've seen in a few places that the goat can only be ridden in the main city, but is this actually stated anywhere, does anyone know? Or is it just a guess, based on the pictures? Maybe we'll find out more on the 15th


----------



## Jinglefruit

Love the little bird (That can use flame charge?!) and the panda. And Electric/Normal is an awesome typing for the lizard. Less thrilled with the goat, but hopefully there's a bunch of rideable pokemon. Wonder if we'll get localised names released on the 15th.

Anyone else notice a distinct lack of water on the map?


----------



## SockHead

The grass buffalo thing looks sick, the panda looks basic as **** but that's probably because it's a pre-evolution. I can even humor that Illuminati pokemon, but wtf is up with the bird. It looks like a Pidove only more boring.



Spoiler: I havent seen anyone post the screenshots so here


----------



## Furry Sparks

Dustbunnii said:


> It's kinda hard to say because there's very little official information.
> So far, it seems as if characters will have the option to use roller skates, and it seems like there will be an option to ride certain pokemon in certain areas.
> Judging by the trailer, there will also be new ways to interact with the world (swinging on vines for example) though I guess that's not too terribly different from sliding around on icy surfaces.




Hmm. Unless there's some bigger changes to the actual gameplay, I'm probably gonna skip this one. After playing every generation I got bored halfway through black. They're not getting any worse or anything, I'm just tired of the games. I don't have my hopes up, but the second there's some major changes I will be all over this series. How many other turn based RPGs are there with a VS mode?


----------



## Hey Listen!

SockHead said:


> The grass buffalo thing looks sick, the panda looks basic as **** but that's probably because it's a pre-evolution. I can even humor that Illuminati pokemon, but wtf is up with the bird. It looks like a Pidove only more boring.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I havent seen anyone post the screenshots so here



I heard the bird is electric and the panda was fighting from a post on FaceBook.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Hey said:


> I heard the bird is electric and the panda was fighting from a post on FaceBook.



The bird is flying/normal and the panda is fighting.

The lizard is electric.


----------



## Wish

SockHead said:


> The grass buffalo thing looks sick, the panda looks basic as **** but that's probably because it's a pre-evolution. I can even humor that Illuminati pokemon, but wtf is up with the bird. It looks like a Pidove only more boring.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I havent seen anyone post the screenshots so here



illuminati pokemon haha what the hell

what would it be, a floating pyramid


----------



## Jake

This is just probably me being dumb but;

"Edit @ 15:22: We have the cover and it shows that these four Pok?mon may be the only new ones in it. It also shows the boxart"


That means that those 4 pokemon are the only new ones shown in the magazine yeah.


For some reason I keep reading it as those 4 are the only new pokemon, period.


----------



## Stevey Queen

SockHead said:


> The grass buffalo thing looks sick, the panda looks basic as **** but that's probably because it's a pre-evolution. I can even humor that Illuminati pokemon, but wtf is up with the bird. It looks like a Pidove only more boring.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I havent seen anyone post the screenshots so here



Panda is cute and so is the bird. I'm pretty sure the bird will evolve into a fire/flying type. It can use Flame Charge.


----------



## Hey Listen!

Prof Gallows said:


> The bird is flying/normal and the panda is fighting.
> 
> The lizard is electric.



Yeah now that I look back at the post it does say that.  Silly me.


----------



## Sora

Finally trainer art! But... Sheesh I do not like the male design. I hope I can majorly customize him to not look like that.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Sora said:


> Finally trainer art! But... Sheesh I do not like the male design. I hope I can majorly customize him to not look like that.



I will be fine with a paper bag option. Or a bedsheet that's supposed to be a ghost costume. Seriously not digging the male design.


----------



## Volvagia

I really like the female trainer's design. The male one, not so much. And I'm glad that we can change the skin tone and hair colour. (Hopefully there will be more options, though.)

As for the Pokemon, I like all of them except for the bird. The grass one looks especially cool.


----------



## Officer Berri

YES FEMALE TRAINER IS AMAZING. Yes!!! YESSSSS. I love her best player character girl ever since Leaf!

And the pokemon. Oooooh man the pokemon are so cute! The bird is my favorite and then the panda!!

>.< This game is going to be so amazing I need it now!!


----------



## Diableos

Volvagia said:


> I really like the female trainer's design. The male one, not so much. And I'm glad that we can change the skin tone and hair colour. (Hopefully there will be more options, though.)
> 
> As for the Pokemon, I like all of them except for the bird. The grass one looks especially cool.



Hah, I'm going to have to agree with you here. The male character's hat looks fairly weird, but I still quite like his design. The female trainer is much better by far though, and the Pokemon just look great!


----------



## Sora

I feel like the male character forgot to take a shower. His hair is all clumpy and seems greasy. I even like Diamond and Pearl's male design better.


----------



## Julie

I like the panda and the Illuminati Pokemon. They're cute.

as for the trainers, they're ok. I'm not fond of the boy and I usually play as the boy character so I think I'll actually play as a girl this time around. Hopefully I'll be able to change her hair color. It seems that you can only change the hair and skin which is kind of disappointing, I was hoping for more in-depth customization. Who knows, though.


----------



## PapaNer

I think I may go get Pokemon Rumble Blast here in the next hour or so.  Anyone else playing?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

PapaNer said:


> I think I may go get Pokemon Rumble Blast here in the next hour or so.  Anyone else playing?



Haven't played it in a while, was a pretty decent title. I probably wouldn't pay full price new though, doesn't feel or play any different than the Wii version.


----------



## Mirror

I'm really happy, because the Female trainer actually looks a lot like me, with the dirty blonde hair and (What looks like to me) gray-blue eyes. And I find it really cool that Pokemon can act as mounts now. It's also really nice that you can customize your hair and skin slightly, it's a start at least. Maybe in a sequel we'll get more fully customizable trainers, where we can change their outfit and hairstyles, too. Also, I actually really like the new bird Pokemon, and the lizard too, to a lesser extent. I'm betting the lizard will get a really cool evolution though, so I can't wait.


----------



## Stevey Queen

So yah, after an internal debate, I decided I was gonna be the female trainer in my dominant version Y. And I will be the ugly male trainer in X. Now I'm having trouble if I should make her blonde or dirty blonde. I'm thinking blonde since I actually wanna use the customization. But the dirty blonde is cuter.


----------



## oath2order

The male trainer doesn't look that bad...


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> The male trainer doesn't look that bad...



It could be worse, I agree.


But they do seem to be getting worse with every generation.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I posted this on serebii a few hours a go and thought I'd see you lot's opinion on it.

After seeing serebii's home [age update saying the pokedex is separated into mountain, main and coastal segments, does anyone else think we might be able to pick where we start and travel these 3 segments in whichever order we choose, with scalable leveling? 
That would be a dream for me seeing as I prefer to replay the game over just training pokemon once completed. 

They could also have the 3 possible starting locations correspond to the skin colour, ie. coastal more tanned, mountains as pale. Or if they keep the difficulty option from BW2 have each as a different difficulty and the reordering of the gyms add to the challenge.


----------



## Sora

I felt the need to list all the trainers from best to worst in Boys and Girls. (All my opinion)

Boys:
1. Hilbert
2. Gold
3. Red
4. Lucas (D/P Design, Plat. is better but not great)
5. Brendan
6. Nate (Those tights kill him for me)
7. Gen 6 Trainer

Girls:
1. Gen 6 Trainer
2. Hilda
3. Leaf
4. Dawn (Based on D/P design. I actually like Plat. a lot. Ironic.)
5. May (Sapphire)
6. Kris





Jinglefruit said:


> I posted this on serebii a few hours a go and thought I'd see you lot's opinion on it.
> 
> After seeing serebii's home [age update saying the pokedex is separated into mountain, main and coastal segments, does anyone else think we might be able to pick where we start and travel these 3 segments in whichever order we choose, with scalable leveling?
> That would be a dream for me seeing as I prefer to replay the game over just training pokemon once completed.
> 
> They could also have the 3 possible starting locations correspond to the skin colour, ie. coastal more tanned, mountains as pale. Or if they keep the difficulty option from BW2 have each as a different difficulty and the reordering of the gyms add to the challenge.



I thought the same thing when I read that as well. You may be on to something with picking a region. Why else would they split it up? I feel that would be sort of annoying if it wasn't for a reason. In my opinion, I think it may be 2 starting points like B/W and B2/W2. Like on Ash's current journey, he just got his last gym badge at Roxxi's gym which is the second gym for B2/W2 players. If it caused everyone to have drastically different pokemon, that would be cool. Maybe a map with mountain start to the north west and coastal start at the south east? Then they meet in the central which streches to the north east and south west. Who knows? We'll get english news soon though.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Sora said:


> I felt the need to list all the trainers from best to worst in Boys and Girls. (All my opinion)
> 
> Boys:
> 1. Hilbert
> 2. Gold
> 3. Red
> 4. Lucas (D/P Design, Plat. is better but not great)
> 5. Brendan
> 6. Nate (Those tights kill him for me)
> 7. Gen 6 Trainer
> 
> Girls:
> 1. Gen 6 Trainer
> 2. Hilda
> 3. Leaf
> 4. Dawn (Based on D/P design. I actually like Plat. a lot. Ironic.)
> 5. May (Sapphire)
> 6. Kris



You forgot Rosa and Lyra. Anyways here is my list.

Boys:
1. Brendan
2. Gold
3. Nate
4. Red
5. Hilbert
6. Lucas
7. Gen 6 Trainer

Girls:
1. Dawn (I actually think her Diamond/Pearl outfit was cuter)
2. Gen 6 Trainer
3. Leaf
4. Rosa
5. Hilda
6. Kris
7. May
8. Lyra



Jinglefruit said:


> I posted this on serebii a few hours a go and thought I'd see you lot's opinion on it.
> 
> After seeing serebii's home [age update saying the pokedex is separated into mountain, main and coastal segments, does anyone else think we might be able to pick where we start and travel these 3 segments in whichever order we choose, with scalable leveling?
> That would be a dream for me seeing as I prefer to replay the game over just training pokemon once completed.
> 
> They could also have the 3 possible starting locations correspond to the skin colour, ie. coastal more tanned, mountains as pale. Or if they keep the difficulty option from BW2 have each as a different difficulty and the reordering of the gyms add to the challenge.



I really hope not :/ that's a lil bit too complicated for me.


----------



## oath2order

Not but like I kind of like the Gen 6 male trainer :/


----------



## Julie

oath2order said:


> Not but like I kind of like the Gen 6 male trainer :/



It's actually a good design, I think it's just the hat that makes him kind of look silly.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Sora said:


> I thought the same thing when I read that as well. You may be on to something with picking a region. Why else would they split it up? I feel that would be sort of annoying if it wasn't for a reason. In my opinion, I think it may be 2 starting points like B/W and B2/W2. Like on Ash's current journey, he just got his last gym badge at Roxxi's gym which is the second gym for B2/W2 players. If it caused everyone to have drastically different pokemon, that would be cool. Maybe a map with mountain start to the north west and coastal start at the south east? Then they meet in the central which streches to the north east and south west. Who knows? We'll get english news soon though.



So you're saying 1 starting point for X and a different one for Y, each with a differing pokedex start and then central just adding to the end of both? Would be interesting. And that leaves character and difficulty to be separate to play type. I don't imagine English news will include much region info other than the map and whether or not it's called Karos. 
I would hope this does happen so that you get different wild pokes at the beginning of the games. BW1/2 both had such a chunk of their pokedexs unavailable until later in game, it'd really boost replayability. 

I initially imagined a rough map guide of;
x-x-x-x
|.........|
x-x-x-x Where x = towns with gyms
|.........| ....... -/| = routes
x-x-x-x
And you choose to battle any 2 lines of 4 gyms, then the E4, and the last line of 4 become post game gyms. 




Lovemcqueen said:


> I really hope not :/ that's a lil bit too complicated for me.



It'd result in being like having BW1 and BW2 in 1 game and you could chose which path to follow. I think I just went a bit overboard with explaining and ideas and made it sound complicated.


----------



## Sora

Yes I'm sorry but what 10-13(ish?) boy wears a winter jacket, a hat, sunglasses, and long pants. I mean he just doesn't look neat like some of the others. I mean, Brendan had cool white hair and seems a lot more boyish than some others. Red and Gold look like Ash and are more relatable. Lucas looked sorta average and so did Nate. Even Hilbert looked younger and more like a new trainer. While as for Gen 6 male, he just doesn't have that trainer "umph" in my opinion. He doesn't look young and he doesn't look cool and older. Thus, he doesn't really fit IMO. 


Also sorry for leaving out Rosa and Lyra. They would be more top 5 if I had remebered.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sora said:


> I mean, Brendan had cool white hair



Man I've been waiting forever to be able to use this picture.


----------



## Sora

That doesn't count because I was talking about Sapphire Brendan! <- Lame Excuse


----------



## Stevey Queen

Prof Gallows said:


> Man I've been waiting forever to be able to use this picture.



I was sad when I found out his hair wasn't real. HOWEVER! 

...I choose to live in denial and pretend I never stumbled upon that information.


----------



## Sora

Lovemcqueen said:


> I was sad when I found out his hair wasn't real. HOWEVER!
> 
> ...I choose to live in denial and pretend I never stumbled upon that information.


I'm right there with you.


----------



## SockHead

Prof Gallows said:


> Man I've been waiting forever to be able to use this picture.



But May was only imagining what his hair would look like. (At least I think that's the context lol)

I like that his hair isn't white. I was so confused as a kid.


----------



## Hamusuta

Prof Gallows said:


> Man I've been waiting forever to be able to use this picture.



WHO EVEN IS THAT


----------



## Aurynn




----------



## Jake

seems that if we obtain them at level 5 we'll actually have some decent attacks, not just tackle/scratch;


----------



## Prof Gallows

Which also means our rival will also be able to use moves strong against our pokemon earlier than normal, which is pretty cool.

The video was pretty cool too.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Well that's nice, I'm sure we'll all lose to our rivals now. xP
And it is going to take so long to talk to everyone in that city. Diving in front of cars to hear the mundane comments the drivers make. 


Also, incase no one on here checks www.pokebeach.com, I recommend you do so. They have been recieving leaked bits of info for the past few months, unsure of how legit it was. And after the recent bits of news it looks like the leaks are true.


----------



## VillageDweller

http://www.pokemonxy.com/en-us/characters/
http://www.pokemonxy.com/en-us/pokemon/
http://www.pokemonxy.com/en-us/story/

Lots of new stuff.
The Kalos Region looks like a star. lolsuspicious
Lumiose City is the one with the Eiffel Tower.

Lizard pokemon = Helioptile
Japanese robin = Fletchling
Gogoat = Gogoat
Panda = Pancham

You can also pick up new outfits and accessories to change your characters appearance, and their eye colour.

OK INFO OVER TBH

Edit: omg what http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=57651350&postcount=1
There's some more pictures/info. Full thread here http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=557460


----------



## Dustbunnii

Since no one has posted the website yet....
here it is~~~
http://www.pokemonxy.com/en-us/pokemon_101/

One thing that excites me: "At certain points you'll be able to get new outfits and accessories for your trainer!"
Seems like those changes can be made at any time too :3

EDIT
You beat me to it VillageDweller xD haha


----------



## Stevey Queen

Ooo lots of cool new info. Does anyone else think the region is small? Idk. Maybe the areas are huge and the map is just small. Also, I might just get the male trainer a chance if I can get him out of that outfit (;


----------



## Roknar

I'm loving all the new information we've seen today! I wonder how many options there will be with clothing? I hope there's a good amount so trainers look different from one another this game. Nothing I haven't loved about these new games yet!


----------



## Sora

I hope that 1st person starting perspective can be toggled off. I like the old style of pokemon just coming out of nowhere.


----------



## Stevey Queen

My sister saw the Panda Pokemon and we decided to nickname it Bambooboo.


----------



## oath2order

You guys need to see this


----------



## Sora

Anyone else think about that blonde girl in the trainer cut in included in Coro Coro? Could we have our first female rival? 


PS: Bianca doesn't count because she was made to lose to you.


----------



## Aurynn

Spoiler











I don't know if I like the Kalos region.. At least, Nintendo tries to renew the Pok?mon series, a good point I think.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Sora said:


> Anyone else think about that blonde girl in the trainer cut in included in Coro Coro? Could we have our first female rival?
> 
> 
> PS: Bianca doesn't count because she was made to lose to you.





Are you talking about her? It's just a lass.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I like the new region. Plenty of rivers and tons of varied areas.

I even see what looks like Stonehenge on the far left.


----------



## oath2order

I like the new region. It doesn't look all too linear, which is a nice change.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Are the people on the GTS ********? More then half of the people ask for a Reshiram or Zekrom thats lv. 9 or under. Not only is it easy for them to get one for themselves but they ask for a level thats impossible to get without cheating. Unless Reshriam/Zekrom can breed and I'm not aware of it?


----------



## Flutterfairy

Whats up with the walking animation? It's like their arms are planks.


----------



## Dustbunnii

Flutterfairy said:


> Whats up with the walking animation? It's like their arms are planks.



I didn't like the walking animation either. 
It looks like they're sort of jogging... except they're doing it really awkwardly...


----------



## Hamusuta

The latest special model of the Nintendo 3DS XL (LL in Japan) has been revealed. The Eevee Edition Nintendo 3DS LL is to be given in Japan through a special lottery which determines who will be able to purchase it. What do you think of this 3DS? Do you want it to come out in the west?
Source: http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml


----------



## Prof Gallows

I know somebody called this a few weeks ago. I don't remember which page it's on though.


----------



## Bubble Pop

Lovemcqueen said:


> Are the people on the GTS ********? More then half of the people ask for a Reshiram or Zekrom thats lv. 9 or under. Not only is it easy for them to get one for themselves but they ask for a level thats impossible to get without cheating. Unless Reshriam/Zekrom can breed and I'm not aware of it?



I'm pretty sure it's just trolling. Most legendary's and shinies on the GTS are like that because people want to show off. It was hilarious when Dialga, Palkia and Giratina where made available from level 1!


----------



## KarlaKGB

I gave up on the GTS years ago


----------



## SockHead

RIP GTS 2007-2007


----------



## Marceline

The Eevee 3DS LL is... disappointing. Hey, lets add various brown stripes to the front and throw an Eevee on the back. Money. .-.


----------



## SockHead

Marceline said:


> The Eevee 3DS LL is... disappointing. Hey, lets add various brown stripes to the front and throw an Eevee on the back. Money. .-.



But it's like a super limited thing only in Japan Pokemon Centers. 

I agree the design is literally **** stripes but it's like really rare. I think you even have to win a contest before getting a chance to buy it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

SockHead said:


> But it's like a super limited thing only in Japan Pokemon Centers.
> 
> I agree the design is literally **** stripes but it's like really rare. I think you even have to win a contest before getting a chance to buy it.



It's a lottery, so it's not even a contest.
You just have to be really lucky.


----------



## Roknar

Lovemcqueen said:


> Are the people on the GTS ********? More then half of the people ask for a Reshiram or Zekrom thats lv. 9 or under. Not only is it easy for them to get one for themselves but they ask for a level thats impossible to get without cheating. Unless Reshriam/Zekrom can breed and I'm not aware of it?





Bubble Pop said:


> I'm pretty sure it's just trolling. Most legendary's and shinies on the GTS are like that because people want to show off. It was hilarious when Dialga, Palkia and Giratina where made available from level 1!



A lot of people do it to show off, but some do it to make clones of their Pokemon. It's a bit complicated, but I did it on my copy of White in the past. Pretty quick and easy, but I'm not really into that stuff anymore. Very helpful at the time, though.


----------



## SockHead

Prof Gallows said:


> It's a lottery, so it's not even a contest.
> You just have to be really lucky.



It's so not worth it to be honest hahaha


----------



## Prof Gallows

SockHead said:


> It's so not worth it to be honest hahaha



Oh it's so cute lets market the heck out of it even though it's been around since 1996 all the new young kids will eat this cute stuff up- Game Freak

and it works. lol

edit:

Also, map comparisons.


----------



## Julie

oh wow I've never noticed but France does have kind of a star shape, that's really cool.


----------



## Sora

KarlaKGB said:


> I gave up on the GTS years ago



"Hey I really want a Snorunt. Now let's see if any are avaliable..."

*Level 23 Snorunt for Level 1-9 Rayquaza*


----------



## Roknar

I'm loving that these games are based upon France. The map does model France really well, too. Wonder if there will be lots of French culture references within the games? Bet there'll be tons.


----------



## SockHead

Prof Gallows said:


> Oh it's so cute lets market the heck out of it even though it's been around since 1996 all the new young kids will eat this cute stuff up- Game Freak
> 
> and it works. lol
> 
> edit:
> 
> Also, map comparisons.
> 
> -big ass pics-



seems pretty comparable. at least they got the rivers right


----------



## Prof Gallows

SockHead said:


> seems pretty comparable. at least they got the rivers right



A lot of the cities match up pretty well too.
Overall they did a pretty good job with this region I think.


----------



## Jake

Sora said:


> Anyone else think about that blonde girl in the trainer cut in included in Coro Coro? Could we have our first female rival?
> 
> 
> PS: Bianca doesn't count because she was made to lose to you.



Didn't in RSE if you picked the male your rival would be the female counterpart?


----------



## Aurynn

Jake. said:


> Didn't in RSE if you picked the male your rival would be the female counterpart?



Yup, May. But you had also that Wally figure (or how does that guy with the Ralts was called?)


----------



## oath2order

Aurynn said:


> Yup, May. But you had also that Wally figure (or how does that guy with the Ralts was called?)



Yeah, he's kind of a rival.


----------



## AL64

I don't care about pokemon since the first two ones ^^ but I'm glad to see it's inspired by France this time.


----------



## Leonn

AL64 said:


> I don't care about pokemon since the first two ones ^^ but I'm glad to see it's inspired by France this time.



*gasp!* for shame!


----------



## Volvagia

The Eevee 3DSXL looks pretty cool. ^^


----------



## Sora

Meh but you rival was super random in RES. You would walk by and they would just say, "Time to battle!" There was no true rival relationship there. I mean imo B/W had it the best, yet still not great. As I play through B2/W2 I really have grown to not like my rival. They help me too much and are always complaining about their sister's purrloin... FROM 5 YEARS AGO! I mean who gets that grudgy? I hope X/Y fixes that by making a more believable rival. I think the friend system was great in DPP. I mean those characters made since in the story and offered a break from solo battles. 

As much as I enjoy tag battles, it can be annoying to have them every time I get to a new city. 


On another topic, I just had a new idea about a battle implement. What if in story battles you would sometimes enter with some special effect. Like the evil organization kiddnapped your lead pokemon so you have to fight with your others. Or if you're in a swamp so all non flying pokemon have lower speed? I think that would be pretty cool so you would have to plan ahead.


----------



## Quiggy

Sora said:


> On another topic, I just had a new idea about a battle implement. What if in story battles you would sometimes enter with some special effect. Like the evil organization kiddnapped your lead pokemon so you have to fight with your others. Or if you're in a swamp so all non flying pokemon have lower speed? I think that would be pretty cool so you would have to plan ahead.



Those would be such a kick in the balls to speedrunners, and just kind of annoying in general lol.


----------



## oath2order

Quiggy said:


> Those would be such a kick in the balls to speedrunners, and just kind of annoying in general lol.



It sounds good, but I'd probably hate it.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Yay 

No more long waits for new info.


----------



## Prof Gallows

It says it might not be new information every week, but I'm glad they're doing so much coverage on it so early on.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Yah but I figured they would bore their viewers if they kept reviewing old stuff...but idk. At least it's weekly coverage on the game.


----------



## Sora

I hope they don't give up too much stuff every time. I mean that I hope they only look at a small part of one topic every time. For example, 1st week: 1st evolutions of starters; 2nd week: professor artwork; 3rd week: look at a new pokemon; 4th week: 3rd legendary reveal...

I would love it if they did it like that so we never felt like the game was too spoiled.


----------



## oath2order

WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU CAN WALK DIAGONALLY.


----------



## Officer Berri

WALKING DIAGONALLY?! TOO MUCH CHANGE. *flips table* I WANT OUT!

No but seriously. I have been so happy about everything new I've seen so far. GOGOAT. Freakin Gogoat.


----------



## oath2order

After all this time, it's finally happened. Walking diagonally <3


----------



## Sora

Hah pretty soon we'll be able to sit on....

WAIT WHAT?!? BENCHES!!!! HOW DID THEY KNOW?!?


----------



## Cottonball

I really hope you see the avatars better like it showed there. If it is like that then I am more likely going to get it.  ;-;

EDIT:  Okay hands down now im getting it. The X legendary is the first that I actually love. So no doubt i'll be getting X version. THEN I saw the new pink eevee evolution and eevee is my #1 favourite Pokemon always has been so im sure eevee will be alot more popular in this one then past games. So omg. And the new XL in japan with the eevee is amazing would of been cuter if they used the new pink evolution it would have a better color scheme then the brown and orange but still~


----------



## Jake

> http://www.siliconera.com/2013/05/2...president-hints-at-a-pokemon-conquest-sequel/

I doubt it but it would be cool


----------



## Roknar

Jake. said:


> > http://www.siliconera.com/2013/05/2...president-hints-at-a-pokemon-conquest-sequel/
> 
> I doubt it but it would be cool



Did a lot of people who played Conquest like it? I haven't played it, but I've been wondering if it's been received well.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Roknar said:


> Did a lot of people who played Conquest like it? I haven't played it, but I've been wondering if it's been received well.



There was something that ruined the game for me. I don't remember what. I think it was when you started a new episode you lose everything you accomplished. Almost everything but everything that mattered. It was annoying. Not really interested in a sequel.

Btw...



Awesome! 

Somebody should record it incase I miss it.


----------



## Roknar

Lovemcqueen said:


> There was something that ruined the game for me. I don't remember what. I think it was when you started a new episode you lose everything you accomplished. Almost everything but everything that mattered. It was annoying. Not really interested in a sequel.



Ah okay, that sounds very frustrating! :/


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Roknar said:


> Did a lot of people who played Conquest like it? I haven't played it, but I've been wondering if it's been received well.



Didn't beat it but I very much liked it. Changed thing up, I should go back and finish it.


----------



## SFFRulesOK

So here's a slightly embarrassing question: having never owned a Nindento console until the 3DS, should I buy either Pokemon X or Y? Pokemon hasn't really been on my radar until recently, but it seems really popular. So I guess I'm asking, what attracts you to the series?

I've watched the Nintendo Direct from January that introduces the new games, and visited the official website plus read the wikipedia page. Are there any other resources you know about that maybe show gameplay? From my understanding, you start each game with a basic monster, then evolve it to grow stronger plus try to capture other monsters. And there's some sort of mini-games or something as well? And then you can fight real people at some point over wifi. Any other cool features I'm missing?

Lastly, I find Pikachu pretty annoying. Do all the monsters constantly talk by saying their names in a really squeaky voice? Overall the game looks interesting, I'm just not sure how it actually works, especially the evolution and battle aspects. Apparently Nintendo wants to introduce a new crop of gamers to Pokemon, which is cool as I am new, but since the series has been going for so long I'm just not understanding basic stuff that long-term players take for granted. Thanks for any input you might have!


----------



## Jinglefruit

SFFRulesOK said:


> So here's a slightly embarrassing question: having never owned a Nindento console until the 3DS, should I buy either Pokemon X or Y? Pokemon hasn't really been on my radar until recently, but it seems really popular. So I guess I'm asking, what attracts you to the series?
> 
> I've watched the Nintendo Direct from January that introduces the new games, and visited the official website plus read the wikipedia page. Are there any other resources you know about that maybe show gameplay? From my understanding, you start each game with a basic monster, then evolve it to grow stronger plus try to capture other monsters. And there's some sort of mini-games or something as well? And then you can fight real people at some point over wifi. Any other cool features I'm missing?
> 
> Lastly, I find Pikachu pretty annoying. Do all the monsters constantly talk by saying their names in a really squeaky voice? Overall the game looks interesting, I'm just not sure how it actually works, especially the evolution and battle aspects. Apparently Nintendo wants to introduce a new crop of gamers to Pokemon, which is cool as I am new, but since the series has been going for so long I'm just not understanding basic stuff that long-term players take for granted. Thanks for any input you might have!



Seeing as we're still early days news wise, we don't know the version differences between X and Y yet. If you want more information/everything known so far - along with updates whenever more news comes out, you can try serebii.net.


----------



## Cottonball

Pre-ordered X tonight!!!!


----------



## Dizzard

SFFRulesOK said:


> So here's a slightly embarrassing question: having never owned a Nindento console until the 3DS, should I buy either Pokemon X or Y? Pokemon hasn't really been on my radar until recently, but it seems really popular. So I guess I'm asking, what attracts you to the series?



Some tips for when we do get more information.

Focus more on version exclusives that can't be changed, this might be obvious (or not) but if you have access to online trading then version exclusive pokemon isn't really an issue. However if it's something like a version exclusive location that can't be changed...that's something you should keep in mind.

Although since you can't breed legendaries and they would be harder to trade for, version exclusive legendaries should be taken note of.

Also if there are any major differences in the storyline because of the version (like with Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire)

Also, no the pokemon don't say their names.


----------



## SFFRulesOK

Thanks for the help, guys! Exclusive storylines would suck, but if all I have to worry about is legendaries, then I'll probably pick X.


----------



## oath2order

SFFRulesOK said:


> Thanks for the help, guys! Exclusive storylines would suck, but if all I have to worry about is legendaries, then I'll probably pick X.



Well, with Ruby and Sapphire, it was essentially the same story. In Ruby the enemy team was Team Magma and they awoke Grouodon to set the world into a drought. In Sapphire, the enemy team was Team Aqua, and they awoke Kyogre to set the world aflood.


----------



## Roknar

SFFRulesOK said:


> So here's a slightly embarrassing question: having never owned a Nindento console until the 3DS, should I buy either Pokemon X or Y? Pokemon hasn't really been on my radar until recently, but it seems really popular. So I guess I'm asking, what attracts you to the series?
> 
> I've watched the Nintendo Direct from January that introduces the new games, and visited the official website plus read the wikipedia page. Are there any other resources you know about that maybe show gameplay? From my understanding, you start each game with a basic monster, then evolve it to grow stronger plus try to capture other monsters. And there's some sort of mini-games or something as well? And then you can fight real people at some point over wifi. Any other cool features I'm missing?
> 
> Lastly, I find Pikachu pretty annoying. Do all the monsters constantly talk by saying their names in a really squeaky voice? Overall the game looks interesting, I'm just not sure how it actually works, especially the evolution and battle aspects. Apparently Nintendo wants to introduce a new crop of gamers to Pokemon, which is cool as I am new, but since the series has been going for so long I'm just not understanding basic stuff that long-term players take for granted. Thanks for any input you might have!



Basically, you start every game with one of three starter Pokemon (a grass, fire, or water type). Then, you travel the region the game takes place in (each is different) training your Pokemon and beating gyms as you go. There are 8 gyms per region, and when you beat all the gyms, you are allowed to challenge the Elite Four and the Champion of the region. Beating that Champion, you beat the story of the game.

Along the way, there are also sidequests with your various things such as the evil teams you have to face (Rocket, Magma, Aqua, Galactic, etc.) and things such as mini-games. You are encouraged to capture as many Pokemon as you possibly can, by trading, breeding, and catching them as you partake in your journey.

What draws me into Pokemon, however, is the "post-game." Once you've completely beaten the game, the region the game takes place in is basically free to travel. There, you can catch and raise any Pokemon you like, making them as powerful as possible. From there, I love to challenge people online. It's really fun to take the strategy of Pokemon and make it your own with all sorts of techniques and different Pokemon.

Hope that helped you to understand, and to sell you on the series.  It's really friendly to beginners; you would be able to pick up the game and get caught up right away. You won't regret getting either X or Y.

And just as a side-note: Pokemon only talk by saying their names on TV/Movies. In the actual game, each Pokemon has a unique cry. As an example, this video has all the cries of the original Pokemon.


----------



## SFFRulesOK

Thank you very much, Roknar, for answering all my questions! I am pretty sold on the game after hearing from you all  I love games I can play for a long time, and it sounds like this one has plenty to do. That video is a relief - they sound cool!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Lol I did so good in the spring friendly tournament.


----------



## Roknar

SFFRulesOK said:


> Thank you very much, Roknar, for answering all my questions! I am pretty sold on the game after hearing from you all  I love games I can play for a long time, and it sounds like this one has plenty to do. That video is a relief - they sound cool!



No problem!  I'm glad that we were able to sway you in the direction of purchasing the game. Let me know if you have any more questions!


----------



## Sora

Lovemcqueen said:


> View attachment 3945
> 
> Lol I did so good in the spring friendly tournament.



Lol I was like, "Maybe I should enter?"
My Servine was not pleased.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Lovemcqueen said:


> View attachment 3945
> 
> Lol I did so good in the spring friendly tournament.




Where do you find out how you done/where you placed? I could only find a screen displaying my end score with a gap where it said ranking. @.@ - This is only the 2nd time I've entered and the first time I think I lost repeatedly and decided not to try and find out. xD


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jinglefruit said:


> Where do you find out how you done/where you placed? I could only find a screen displaying my end score with a gap where it said ranking. @.@ - This is only the 2nd time I've entered and the first time I think I lost repeatedly and decided not to try and find out. xD



Umm go to the global link page and click on the tournament tab and keep clicking on the rating tabs until you find one that says "Find your rating" or something like that. I don't remember. A lot of clicking was involved.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Lovemcqueen said:


> Umm go to the global link page and click on the tournament tab and keep clicking on the rating tabs until you find one that says "Find your rating" or something like that. I don't remember. A lot of clicking was involved.



I've managed to find it now, the aformentioned gap filled in after the maintanance.  - Maybe my account was being slow or something. 
I came 1,494th. xP So proud of myself.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jinglefruit said:


> I've managed to find it now, the aformentioned gap filled in after the maintanance.  - Maybe my account was being slow or something.
> I came 1,494th. xP So proud of myself.



Aww you did better then me XD do you know when we get the C-Gear skin? That's the only reason I participated.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Lovemcqueen said:


> Aww you did better then me XD do you know when we get the C-Gear skin? That's the only reason I participated.



xP I'm guessing you don't really EV/IV/etc train though. I kind of feel like all the extra effort didn't get me as far as I thought it could. 
I think it normally takes a couple weeks to get the 'consolation prizes'. That's the only reason I participated too. xP I kept seeing berries and stuff being handed out and thought I should try to get some of them.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jinglefruit said:


> xP I'm guessing you don't really EV/IV/etc train though. I kind of feel like all the extra effort didn't get me as far as I thought it could.
> I think it normally takes a couple weeks to get the 'consolation prizes'. That's the only reason I participated too. xP I kept seeing berries and stuff being handed out and thought I should try to get some of them.



I just started EV training but none of the Pokemon I used where EV trained. I don't get IV and no one will explain it to me. Unless someone did but if they did they didn't do a good job cuz I forgot.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Lovemcqueen said:


> Aww you did better then me XD do you know when we get the *C-Gear skin?* That's the only reason I participated.



D: I skip them because the prizes are usually berries and then suddenly they decide to have a cool prize?! *sob*

Got my two Deoxys today, don't forget about that event if you've got B/W2.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Lovemcqueen said:


> I just started EV training but none of the Pokemon I used where EV trained. I don't get IV and no one will explain it to me. Unless someone did but if they did they didn't do a good job cuz I forgot.



IV breeding is a huge chore, I think only 3 of my team were. 
Basically for each stat your pokemon have a random number between 0 and 31 is assigned. If for all 6 stats that number is 0, and then you magically get the pokemon to level 100 without EV training, then the stat totals the pokemon has (ie the stats you see in their summary) will be the minimum it can be for that pokemon (ignoring nature.) And if the IV number for the stat is 31, and you fully EV train in that stat then they will have the highest possible value for that stat.

So if we use a Leafeon's HP for example, at level 100 it's HP stat will be between 240 and 334. Seeing as nature doesn't affect HP we can see that the difference between these numbers is 94. Which is 31 IVs + 63 EVs. So if you catch a wild lvl 100 Leafeon with 0 HP IV's it's HP would be 240. And if you caught one with 31 HP IV's it would have 271 HP. Then taking the 271 HP IV Leafeon and fully EV training it would give you a Leafeon with the max stat of 334 HP.

Now if we take my Leafeon, which I know has 27 HP IV's, and I've given it 248 effort points (so divide by 4 for 62 HP EV's) I can tell when it eventually (never) reaches level 100 it'll have 329 HP. (240 minimum + 27 IV's + 62 EVs)

So now you know you want 31 IV's in everything for your Leafeon to be the very best Leafeon, like no Leafeon ever was, but how do you get the best IV's?

You don't.
In general wild pokemon have a tendancy to have lower IV's. And breeding gives them a slightly better chance with random odds. The only thing you can do to help is find parents with 31 IV's in the desired stat and give them a Power item (the 16 battle point ones) And have them breed and the corresponding stat to the Power item will be passed down to the Egg. (only 1 can be passed down for sure for 1 egg though) And then 2 more stats at random from the parents will be passed down, and the final 3 IV stats are randomly generated.

Back to my Leafeon, it's father had 31 IV in Speed and held a Power anklet, and it's mother had 31 IV's in both Attack and Defense. The Eevee that hatched very luckily randomly inherited the Attack and Defense off it's mother, and due to the Power anklet recieved the 31 IV speed from it's father. Then By an even huger amount of luck, it randomly got 27 HP and 28 Sp.D (and 4 Sp.A but Leafeon doesn't need that) So he got a spread of 27/31/31/4/28/31. Which is the luckiest I ever got with breeding (well that's debatable xD). I did breed like 100 Eevee's to get this though and I was also fortunate to get Jolly as a nature (+Speed -Sp.A) and it's DW ability. 

Then there's checking your IV's. Which is another chore. If you're using Gen V, (which is the only generation I've IV trained in) I recommend using Serebii's IV calculator in the Game mechanics sections here. If you hatch an egg and put in it's details it's not very helpful, but get it's Hidden Power (Mistalton in BW1/Driftveil PWT in BW2) checked in game, and talk to the guy in Gear station who vaguely checks IV's and put that info in. Then use a couple rare candies and put those stats in and finally go to the battle institute in Nimbasa and check it's stats in battle (it'll scale up to level 50) And put those in and it should give you exact numbers for your IV's. Sometimes though it gives 2 options for 1 stat, which is good enough, and sometimes it screws up and tells you something is wrong when it wasn't and you have to get everything checked again and refresh the page and put all the numbers in again.

I would recommend as a beginner starting with breeding Eevees because whatever stats you get lucky with there is an eeveelution that will appreciate that arrangement. And also because they're popular on the GTS, so if you search Lvl 1 Eevees and trade for a few there's a good chance 1 of those will be from someone who was trying to IV breed and got a couple 31 IVs in stats they didn't want. ~ I traded off spare level 1 Eevee's to help complete my dex. xP

If you have anymore questions feel free to ask me. Unless the question is, "What was that? Start again from the top."
I'm not too sure how clear this is to someone new to it. It took me a long time to fully understand.

No TL;DR either read it or weep.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Not gonna quote that because it's really long. I just have one question and that's how you know what number you Pokemon has been randomly assigned (talking about the 0-31 thing). That's the part that confuses me. Can you use the Serebii IV calculator for that?

Sorry if you already explained that :/


----------



## Jinglefruit

Lovemcqueen said:


> Not gonna quote that because it's really long. I just have one question and that's how you know what number you Pokemon has been randomly assigned (talking about the 0-31 thing). That's the part that confuses me. Can you use the Serebii IV calculator for that?
> 
> Sorry if you already explained that :/



Haha, I didn't realise there was quite so much to say until I already had. xP
Yes, the IV calculator on serebii is exactly for that. - though like I said it can take a bit of time to get the hang of so it gives you exact numbers. But you need to know your pokemons EV's for it.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Okay thanks. I'll try it out then.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Also, the C-gear skins are now out for participants of the last tournament! Along with the Metagross for the Driftveil season.


----------



## oath2order

Yeah, I don't like dealing with IVs. EVs is enough for me.


----------



## Jinglefruit

oath2order said:


> Yeah, I don't like dealing with IVs. EVs is enough for me.



Neither do I, It takes forever to check them if you try and breed the stats yourself. I now only do it with event pokemon cause they're normally a high enough level that the calculator is pretty accurate.


----------



## Roknar

oath2order said:


> Yeah, I don't like dealing with IVs. EVs is enough for me.





Jinglefruit said:


> Neither do I, It takes forever to check them if you try and breed the stats yourself. I now only do it with event pokemon cause they're normally a high enough level that the calculator is pretty accurate.



I've always stayed away from that as well. EV training is plenty, IVs to me are overkill.


----------



## Jake

idk if these have been posted;


----------



## Officer Berri

I still love that new bird. It is the cutest bird ever and I will have it on my team forever~ ♥


----------



## oath2order

Officer Berri said:


> I still love that new bird. It is the cutest bird ever and I will have it on my team forever~ ♥



It is cute <3 though it'll evolve into something scary and dangerous


----------



## Officer Berri

As long as it sort of looks like the original form I don't think I'll have a problem.

Though the evolved forms of the little bird in each region are usually awesome and I love them. I just really love birds you guys. :3


----------



## Prof Gallows

Start at 12:00
Also again at 24:00 there is a little bit of gameplay.


----------



## Peoki

Reviving this thread for reasons.  
Future Shop has an awesome E3 offer going on until June 13th. You can save up to $20 on each pre-ordered game, Pokemon X/Y included! I ordered with some friends and saved ~$52 CAD all together for 4 copies (2X:2Y). It's roughly $13 off for each, making the game cost about $27 CAD. 

http://www.futureshop.ca/en-ca/pre-order-games.aspx


----------



## Jinglefruit

Anyone else excited that we have a ton of pokemon news coming up this week? 

We've got Nintendo's E3 Direct in a few hours.
The X/Y roundtable hosted by Masuda much later today.
The pokemon.com XY news update tomorrow. - Which will probably have everything to be revealed this week at once.
Then Corocoro on it's way, most likely adding some new pictures and tidbits to the news.
And Smash, which should add some footage. 


Though if ACNL gets delivered in the midst of this I'll probably stop caring. xP



I I got into the Direct a minute late and saw 2 new pokemon - purple moth thing, and some dragon like with huge round ears. And Fairy type! And stroking and feeding pokemon! 
October 12th people!


----------



## Hamusuta

2 new pokemon, Vivllion(left) and Noivern(right)

Also Fairy type is confirmed, Pokemon with the Fairy type that we know of so far:
Sylveon
Jigglypuff
Gardevoir
and Marill.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Vivillon looks pretty in that artwork. I love her pixel-looking wings. At first I was amazed someone had drew it already but then realised they've already updated the main site and that's their art.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I kinda got upset when the fairy thing ended up being real.


But it's super effective against dragons. That wins it for me. lol


----------



## Hamusuta

I wonder what is super effective against Fairy? My guess is:
Psychic,
Rock or Steel(not both)
and 1 other type,

I think Fairy will be super effective against Ground as well, and maybe Grass?


----------



## Jinglefruit

I'm guessing pokebeach's source is going to be correct and it'll be:
weak to Poison and Steel, 
immune to Dragon, 
super effective against Dragon, Dark, and Fighting, 
Not very effective on Fire and Psychic.


----------



## Stevey Queen

The bug is cute. And the dragon is cool and unique. Love the new fairy type. Does anybody have the video to the Nintendo Direct this appeared on? I didn't watch it.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Lovemcqueen said:


> The bug is cute. And the dragon is cool and unique. Love the new fairy type. Does anybody have the video to the Nintendo Direct this appeared on? I didn't watch it.



http://youtu.be/cIh-alUW24M
That's the trailer.

Official nintendo site will have the nintendo direct itself uploaded soon - it seems it leads to a broken link right now.


----------



## oath2order

The bug is ADORABLE.

Normally I hate bugs.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> The bug is ADORABLE.
> 
> Normally I hate bugs.


Same! Viv is so cute ;~; But my favorite is still the fighting type panda <3 GAH


----------



## Sora

Apparently that Bat/Bird thing was an evolution of a new pokemon. I thought it was Swoobat's evo though initially.


----------



## Jinglefruit

OMG! More new pokemon pictures! 




Also - These won't attach. <_<;
http://pokebeach.com/news/0613/pokemon-x-y-e3-new-pokemon-2.jpg
http://pokebeach.com/news/0613/pokemon-x-y-e3-new-pokemon-3b.jpg


Pokebeach.com has more info. - apparently this is from another new trailer!


----------



## Bubble Pop

New leaks from the event, pics of the little robins evolution.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I guess those Pokemon are okay. Not feeling that bird though which looks like Fletchlings evolution. Hopefully it's part Fire type. That will get it some points in my book.


Notice anything different from past Pokemon games?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Lovemcqueen said:


> I guess those Pokemon are okay. Not feeling that bird though which looks like Fletchlings evolution. Hopefully it's part Fire type. That will get it some points in my book.
> 
> Notice anything different from past Pokemon games?



I hope you don't step on Caterpies and Magcargos. That'd break my heart. 

"The wild Sewaddle you smushed fainted! Left foot gained 23 EXP!"


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jinglefruit said:


> I hope you don't step on Caterpies and Magcargos. That'd break my heart.
> 
> "The wild Sewaddle you smushed fainted! Left foot gained 23 EXP!"



What would happen if we stepped on spiky Pokemon like Ferroseed?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Lovemcqueen said:


> What would happen if we stepped on spiky Pokemon like Ferroseed?



Well they generally have higher base stats, so you'd get more than 23 EXP. 
I'd guess it's just something different to display at the start of a match, with no real implication. Seeing as Helioptile is par-electric, and I'm guessing it won't zap your character. 

I kind of hope if you step on a pokemon they get a free hit at the start of the match or it angers them and raises their attack 1.

EDIT: Sky battles are a thing, they look like a thing. (And I'm going to put it in my birth control case!)


----------



## Jinglefruit

Pokemon roundtable summary confirms Skrelp (water/poison), Claunche (water) and Talonflame (fire/flying) as the names of the previously shown pokemon. 
Another new fire dog pokemon is aparently to be revealed. - no image yet it seems.
Streetpassing people means you can battle them! - Can also add as 3DS friends later
Language choice in game 
Rideable Rhyhorn/Rhydon - disagreement between serebii and pokebeach. Borrowed at points to replace HM's it sounds. 
Hoard battles - 1 vs. 5 wild pokemon!
8-direction grid movement, but rollerblades don't fit with the grid and allow free-roaming. - So I take it you are forced into a grid for the tall grass and unable to blade through it.

EDIT: Q&A is still going on, so will keep editting. 
And sorry, in my excitement to post I didn't see I was the last person to post! C'mon pokefans, look at all this info you're not talking about. xD


----------



## Stevey Queen

Everyone's too busy playing Animal Crossing. Where did you get that info for the new fire dog Pokemon? Because I love Fire Pokemon and another fire doggy would be awesome.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Wish I could've been neglecting this all for Animal Crossing, but mine only just dispatched today. Dx

Pokebeach was the main source for this as it was updating with more info and pictures faster than serebii. Apparently it's a Fire lion, which was shown in a pokemon-amie section. - Should be put on pokemon.com when it updates soon. It's half 4 in the morning here though, so I am done with this most exciting day, I'll wait for morning before that.

EDIT: Okay, Pokemon.com has already updated and not included that, but seeing as both pokebeach and JWittz said it exists, and so far pokebeach hasn't posted anything that has ended up false, so take it as unconfirmed, but very likely.


----------



## Gandalf

I'm liking the battle layout they showed in the latest trailer for X+Y, seemed a lot less busy and more efficient than the impressions I got from the earlier ones.


----------



## Officer Berri

Everyone's talking about all the other pokemon stuff.

And I'm just sitting here excited for fairy types.


----------



## Isabella

The Fairy type Pokemon are really going to be interesting. Since the only weakness dragon types had were dragons (or something else but i cant remember). Probably one of the most interesting concepts they made is the Pokemon-amie thing..the higher friendship you have the stronger/faster your pokemon will be in battle. I can't wait for it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Dragons were weak from their own type and from ice types.

But since those two types were pretty rare themselves, it made dragons over powered. I might not be the biggest fan of the cutesy pink pokemon, but having one more type that will stop people from using pure dragon based teams is good in my book.

The pokemon amie thing is... interesting. Down at it's core it essentially looks like a pokemon version of nintendogs/cats.
But I like it. Any sort of deeper interaction with your pokemon is nice.


----------



## Hamusuta

New pokemon confirmed, no English names yet though:








Too embarrassed to show this... have to put it in spoiler 



Spoiler










other scans:


----------



## Jinglefruit

Hamusuta said:


>



What even is that!? At first I thought it was Hitmontop and Sunfloras love child, but I'm guessing it's just the thing holding onto the flower that is the pokemon, as it's a fairy type and apparently they can be found with different flowers.

Also, look at all them rivals!

EDIT: also, that poor lion cub thing is Fire/Normal, so all the 'brown type' attacks are super-effective. O: (Fighting, ground and rock! Poor little blighter.)


----------



## Stevey Queen

Lmao Hamusuta. The Pokemon in the spoiler XD Thats about the first dumb Pokemon so far. It's kinda cute tho but idk what it is lol


----------



## Jarrad

Hamusuta said:


> New pokemon confirmed, no English names yet though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too embarrassed to show this... have to put it in spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other scans:



Apparently within one of those scans there's the first gym leader? (Bug)


----------



## Bubble Pop

Bug Gym leader is the blonde girl with the camera. The new fairy Pokemon is adorable!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Dunno about the gym leader thing.



And I dunno about you guys, but I like the flower pokemon. If you go to the site you'll be able to see bigger pictures. http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml

It looks more like a pokemon holding onto a flower.


----------



## oath2order

Oooh. If Gardevoir is Fairy type, I wonder if that means that Ralts and Kirilia will be fairy type too.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> Oooh. If Gardevoir is Fairy type, I wonder if that means that Ralts and Kirilia will be fairy type too.



I'd assume so.
From the way I see it, they're just adding types onto them. Since Ralts, Kirlia, and Gardevoir are all pure psychic types they'll now be psychic/fairy.
That way Gallade will be able to stay psychic/fighting.


----------



## Juicebox

I want Flabebe on my team! Her, Vivillon, and Skrelp could easily make a spot on my team!


----------



## Treasu(red)

Hamusuta said:


> New pokemon confirmed, no English names yet though:
> 
> Too embarrassed to show this... have to put it in spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Ok I love pink, cute, tough pokemon but when I saw this one my initial reaction was horror. It's really hideously "kawaii". I stared thinking about it though and the pokemon started to make sense. Long time ago I read something about how (mythologically speaking-) fairies are born and then must pick a flower to attach to, to "draw energy" from. Then they eventually become like.. caretakers for that type of flower. So it kinda makes sense why it's clinging to a flower. And why it'll show up in the wild with different colors of flower. I bet the evo will look pretty sweet, or at least I'm hoping, because if this poke doesn't evolve it's trash.


----------



## Solar

This generation seems to be shaping up really well! Much better, in my opinion then 5th gen. All the Pokemon seem much more creative and fresh, unlike a walking trash bag we saw last time X.X I'm really excited for Fairy type! But I think it would've been much better to call it light or something, but I'm happy nonetheless. I am in LOVE with Vivillon and Skrelp just looks so cool to me! GACK SO EXCITED!

Oh and what do you guys think of Pokemon-Amie?


----------



## oath2order

Benmjy said:


> This generation seems to be shaping up really well! Much better, in my opinion then 5th gen. All the Pokemon seem much more creative and fresh, unlike a walking trash bag we saw last time X.X I'm really excited for Fairy type! But I think it would've been much better to call it light or something, but I'm happy nonetheless. I am in LOVE with Vivillon and Skrelp just looks so cool to me! GACK SO EXCITED!
> 
> Oh and what do you guys think of Pokemon-Amie?



Or unlike the living Pokeball or the living rock we had in Gen 1, yeah those were creative.

_Anyways_. The 5th gen, I just couldn't get into. Mostly the C-Gear turned me off :/


----------



## Stevey Queen

Exciting! I don't follow along with the anime though.


----------



## Volvagia

LoveMcQueen said:


> View attachment 5963
> 
> Exciting! I don't follow along with the anime though.



Is it just me or does Ash look weird in that picture?


----------



## Stevey Queen

His arm looks kinda skinny. And fragile. Like you could snap it in half.


----------



## Jinglefruit

He looks like he might be taller/thinner and gotten some thigh muscle. MAYBE HE IS FINALLY AGING?!


----------



## oath2order

http://nintendo3dsdaily.com/nintendo3dsnews/pokemon-global-link-service-ending-2014/

Guys. Oh wow, that was a quick switch for them


----------



## Horus

Guarantee Global Link still has problems when X&Y come out


----------



## Stevey Queen

Just shows new footage of old news.






Worse than Cofrigaus (can't spell).......


----------



## Novaus

Legend of Zelda already did this. Ghirahim.


----------



## Solar

Look at these sick 3DS XL's!!! I'm content with my AC one but they are still really cool looking!!


Spoiler



​


----------



## Roknar

Yeah, I'm not a big fan of that Steel/Ghost Pokemon... Its design is pretty terrible.


----------



## oath2order

It doesn't look bad...


----------



## Roknar

oath2order said:


> It doesn't look bad...



You think? It's very simple-looking. Idk, maybe it will grow on me.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Roknar said:


> You think? It's very simple-looking. Idk, maybe it will grow on me.



So are a lot of pokemon. I quite like it. It doesn't scream, "I AM POKEMON." But I'd still give training one a go.


----------



## oath2order

I'm just very lax on new designs :/


----------



## Prof Gallows

lol I think it's funny how not only on our forums, but on other forums people are bashing Honedge for, like Roknar said, being simple and "uncreative". Yet those some people nearly crapped their pants over Sylveon, and how well designed and thought it was. When it's the same bullcrap they've been pumping out for Eevee evolutions. Same basic design with a few bits added and a unique color scheme.


I like Honedge. I'm not sure if there are any European legends about souls being contained inside of swords, but there are a lot of Japanese legends about it. The typing is also unique to it, which appeals to me since I'm all for matching types up that haven't been yet. Plus, it takes it's sheath off and holds it. How cool is that?


----------



## demoness

Pretty much agree with the above post.  Probably one of the most interesting Pokemon designs I've seen, considering the potential lore behind it and being an interesting type combination.  I'd rather see them take more chances like this than not.


----------



## bittermeat

I'm liking the new pokemon designs so far. I'm not too thrilled about the 3-dimensional world but it sure is a nice leap for the franchise. I wish they looked a little more like XD and Colosseum, but I guess that's just my personal preference.


----------



## oath2order

I love the new type combinations. I suck at competitive battling though, so I don't know how well I'll do with the version of Battle Tower/hopefully Battle Frontier in this game.

I wonder how the Dream World will be implemented in the game.


----------



## VillageDweller

http://25.media.tumblr.com/f1fe5e3b84bfdbe4f23526f8ac257778/tumblr_moumocTuxv1r78moro1_r2_250.gif

The new Brave Bird animation.


----------



## Bubble Pop

I love all the object come to life Pokemon like Bronzong (bell), Lampent (lantern) etc.


----------



## KarlaKGB

VillageDweller said:


> http://25.media.tumblr.com/f1fe5e3b84bfdbe4f23526f8ac257778/tumblr_moumocTuxv1r78moro1_r2_250.gif
> 
> The new Brave Bird animation.



SCHWEET!


----------



## Quiggy

Bubble Pop said:


> I love all the object come to life Pokemon like Bronzong (bell), Lampent (lantern) etc.



I'm a fan of *most* of these as well. The obvious exceptions being the trubbish and vanillish line, but I don't complain about them because every gen has had their awful designs. But as you mentioned, stuff like Bronzong, Lampent and the Rotom forms have always appealed to me. The ghost type variations of these (Chandelure/Cofagrigus/Honedge) seem to make sense to me just because who's to say that a ghost can't take over some sort of object? 

As far as competitive play goes, I'm really hoping we're not getting hyped up over some second route garbage. Personally I'd love to see this thing have stats that rival ferrothorn with levitate as an ability and rapid spin, that thing would be un****ingstoppable in the rain. Ground/Fighting/Normal resists to switch in on, a spinner and a spin blocker all mixed in one. But i have a feeling judging by the moves it was shown using in the reveal and the fact that it's a sword, that'll it'll be offensively based. I'm praying that isn't the case though.



VillageDweller said:


> http://25.media.tumblr.com/f1fe5e3b84bfdbe4f23526f8ac257778/tumblr_moumocTuxv1r78moro1_r2_250.gif
> 
> The new Brave Bird animation.



Actually looks really cool. Only problem I'd say would be how long it lasts (i hate unnecessarily long animations), but i play on simulators mostly so that won't really affect me.


----------



## oath2order

I was gonna ***** you out for the whole Vanillish thing, but then you said you liked Chandelure, so never mind. Finally, someone else says it. Ghosts can possess things.

The new animation looks pretty good.


----------



## Littlemyuu

love  Honedge! a possesed Steel/Ghost Sword Pokemon! I also wonder what attack it used on Golem,
also Bravebird always was my favorite flying attack, and the animation looks so awesome, I like the long attack animations!


----------



## eyeplaybass

Littlemyuu said:


> love  Honedge! a possesed Steel/Ghost Sword Pokemon! I also wonder what attack it used on Golem,
> also Bravebird always was my favorite flying attack, and the animation looks so awesome, I like the long attack animations!



I like the attack animations as well, but I can't help but think this game is going to absolutely murder the already short battery life of my 3DS!


----------



## Stevey Queen

There's lots of new Pokemon revealed and other info on Serebii! I'm too lazy to link or include images because there is a lot.


----------



## Jake

Spoiler






























right click > open image in new tab for larger image.




			
				Serebii said:
			
		

> The next batch of CoroCoro information has been released and this batch showcases more information on the upcoming games Pok?mon X & Y. We're currently in the process of translating, with thanks to my good friend StreetsAhead, so keep checking back. Xerneas is Fairy-type, Yveltal is Dark/Flying. Xerneas has an ability called Fairy Aura while Yveltal has one called Dark Aura. Fairy Aura powers up Fairy-type moves while Dark Aura powers up Dark-type moves. Xerneas has a special move called Geo Control and Yveltal one called Death Wing
> Pancham's evolution is called Goronda (コロンダ). It is the Aggressive Pok?mon, is 2.1m tall, weighs 136kg, and has the ability Iron Fist. It is Fighting/Dark-type. It has the move Hammer Arm and a new method of evolution
> The Squids are called Maika (マーイーカ), the Rotation Pok?mon is 0.4m tall weighing 3.5kg, and its evolution Karamanero (カラマネロ) the Reverasl Pok?mon, is 1.5m tall and 47kg, and both are Dark/Psychic-type Pok?mon. Maika has a move called Turn Over which reverses stat changes. It's a Dark-type move. Karamanero has the move Hypnosis. They both have either Suction Cups or Contrary.
> The pink bird is called Shushup (シュシュップ) and is Fairy-type. It is the Perfume Pok?mon, is 0.2m tall and 0.5kg in weight and has the ability of Healer. It knows the move AromaTherapy. It is exclusive to Pok?mon Y
> The puff ball is called Peroppafu ( ペロッパフ) and is also a Fairy-type. Its ability is a new one called Sweet Pale which prevents your allies from falling asleep. It's the Cotton Candy Pok?mon, is 0.4m/3.5kg and has the new move Drain Kiss. It is exclusive to Pok?mon X
> Honedge has the ability of No Guard
> Clauncher is exclusive to Pok?mon X while Skrelp is exclusive to Pok?mon Y
> There's a new Gym leader, with the robot arms, called ****oron (シトロン) while the other Gym Leader is called Zakuro (ザクロ)
> The professor is called Purataanu (プラターヌ). He will occasionally battle you.
> The evil team is called Team Flair/Flare (フレア団). Their purpose is solely to make money
> CoroCoro is offering special Xerneas & Yveltal figures if you pre-order the games and send in a form


----------



## eyeplaybass

New things!!! Woop woop! I'm digging Pancham even more now because of his evolution. Fighting/Dark? Don't mind if I do.


----------



## oath2order

So all they do is make money? Well, that's okay, I guess


----------



## Quiggy

eyeplaybass said:


> New things!!! Woop woop! I'm digging Pancham even more now because of his evolution. Fighting/Dark? Don't mind if I do.



I'm hoping it ends up being a better scrafty (not as slow/offensively based).

If the past is any indicator and Xerneas and Yveltal have the standard extremely high mascot attack stats, those abilities are going to be SOOOO OP. The free boost on top of STAB is could make it a possible "set up sweeper" without the need to even set up, threats incoming. That is unless it's a torrent/overgrow clone, in that case it would just be ****.


----------



## VillageDweller

Spoiler







This is apparantly Skrelp's evolution.


----------



## Jinglefruit

VillageDweller said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6644
> 
> 
> This is apparantly Skrelp's evolution.



Do we have a source for this? I'm going to assume it's been proven fake seeing as it's not appeared elsewhere, and I'm guessing isn't a missed page of corocoro.


----------



## eyeplaybass

Jinglefruit said:


> Do we have a source for this? I'm going to assume it's been proven fake seeing as it's not appeared elsewhere, and I'm guessing isn't a missed page of corocoro.



Right? At first that picture looks like it could have come right out of the Corro Corro magazine update from yesterday, but I went and looked REAL close at all the scans they had on Serebii but I couldn't find it. It almost looks legit, and I think that would be a badass evolution, but I wont get too excited until I get confirmation of a legitimate source.


----------



## Jake

VillageDweller said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6644
> 
> 
> This is apparantly Skrelp's evolution.



looks so damn sexy but pretty sure that's fake DAMMIT


----------



## Quiggy

I'd say it's fake, wasn't on any of the Corro Corro scans i could find. Plus it doesn't really look like Sugimori's art style. Either way, I imagined it's evolution would look a little more "depressed"i guess you would say. 

Like this (file is too big to embed and I'm too lazy to resize it for this post).
http://media.tumblr.com/ffb5e5058b10be0df1f41aead08afce4/tumblr_inline_mo9p7u48Mv1qz4rgp.png

I like the idea behind this one a bit more though (again, too lazy to resize).
http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/169/6/d/skrelp_fake_evolution_by_dottedwood-d69lnlw.png


----------



## eyeplaybass

Quiggy said:


> I'd say it's fake, wasn't on any of the Corro Corro scans i could find. Plus it doesn't really look like Sugimori's art style. Either way, I imagined it's evolution would look a little more "depressed"i guess you would say.
> 
> Like this (file is too big to embed and I'm too lazy to resize it for this post).
> http://media.tumblr.com/ffb5e5058b10be0df1f41aead08afce4/tumblr_inline_mo9p7u48Mv1qz4rgp.png
> 
> I like the idea behind this one a bit more though (again, too lazy to resize).
> http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/169/6/d/skrelp_fake_evolution_by_dottedwood-d69lnlw.png



I'm not sure how I feel about the arms on that second one.  It's funny... when you mentioned him looking "depressed" I couldn't help but think about how Skrelp rhymes nicely with my favorite phrase of disappoint, "Welp." 

"Welp, Skrelp, looks like we don't have a confirmed evolution for you, buddy."

(not a word, but "well" deserves to have a "p" on the end. Double L's are so old school)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I want X and Y so bad, I'm gonna explode. 

Is anyone else tempted to buy X or Y because of the type of the legendary? I want Xerneas because Fairy type isn't the best idea, but it's just so badass.


----------



## eyeplaybass

I'm thinking of getting Y because I'm a huge fan of dark types.  Also, I like the Y version exclusives that we've seen a little bit more, mostly just Skrelp.  I'm not sure I'm making up my mind yet though.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I know, right? They FINALLY stopped making the Dragon types the legendaries! I fell out of my seat when I saw that Yveltal was Dark/Flying. 

I'm willing to bet that in the anime if they make a Gen V(which they probably will), Yveltal will be the enemy and Xerneas is the savior. *cough* Yveltal is the Destruction Pokemon and Xerneas is the Life Pokemon *cough*


----------



## eyeplaybass

We could all use a little destruction every now and then. Destruction brings new creation. Yveltal is just misunderstood, and together we will RULE THE WORLD... or lay waste to the Elite Four. Whicever comes first.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Probably the "rule the world". It would be cool if you could ride Xerneas and Yveltal in towns. Y'know, going along with everyone staring at your legendary. You're like, "Yeah. Feast your eyes. I RULE THE WORLD."


----------



## oath2order

I'm still wondering if there's going to be Ruby/Sapphire remakes.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I sure hope so. I lost Ruby and I haven't seen it since. Besides, I need it. I hope they'd include the old music.


----------



## Quiggy

oath2order said:


> I'm still wondering if there's going to be Ruby/Sapphire remakes.



I imagine it'll be made either between X&Y release and the deluxe, or that time in the next generation. My money is sometime during Gen7.


----------



## oath2order

Honestly, the longer I wait, I kind of feel better, because that means the graphics are gonna be ****ing awesome for the theoretical remakes.

Sapphire was my first one


----------



## Stevey Queen

One of the new info revealed on Serebii that they got from CoroCoro is that the GTS will allow you to get Pokemon that you don't have register in your Pokedex. So that's neat but there will still be losers asking for a lv. 9 Xerneas.


----------



## Jinglefruit

LoveMcQueen said:


> One of the new info revealed on Serebii that they got from CoroCoro is that the GTS will allow you to get Pokemon that you don't have register in your Pokedex. So that's neat but there will still be losers asking for a lv. 9 Xerneas.



Now they can ask for Lvl 9 Xerneas before they even see Xerneas! OH, HAPPY DAY! 8D 
But this did need to happen. How can you complete your pokedex on your own if the game gives you no oppurtunity to see a Delibird.

Anyone else happy to see the names all matched what we were told months ago from the reliable rumour mill? Shame they got shut down by Ninty.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jinglefruit said:


> Now they can ask for Lvl 9 Xerneas before they even see Xerneas! OH, HAPPY DAY! 8D
> But this did need to happen. How can you complete your pokedex on your own if the game gives you no oppurtunity to see a Delibird.
> 
> Anyone else happy to see the names all matched what we were told months ago from the reliable rumour mill? Shame they got shut down by Ninty.



I just meant in the future they will be trolling with lv. 9 Xerneas when your trying to get a Mew.


----------



## Jinglefruit

LoveMcQueen said:


> I just meant in the future they will be trolling with lv. 9 Xerneas when your trying to get a Mew.



Yes, they do that now?

EDIT: Oh, you mean specifically Xerneas? and Gen VI


----------



## VillageDweller

Spoiler











New gameplay! 

And some new info:




			
				Serebii.net said:
			
		

> Following their reveal in CoroCoro yesterday, The Pok?mon Company has now announced the US names of the latest Pok?mon. First, the evolution of Pancham, Goronda is to be called Pangoro.
> The first squid Pok?mon, Maika, will be known in English as Inkay, with its move Turn Over being called Topsy-Turvy. Its evolution, Karamanero, will be known as Malamar.
> Next, the Pok?mon Peroppafu will be known as Swirlix with its move Drain Kiss being called Draining Kiss and its ability, Sweet Veil, shall keep its name
> Finally, the Pok?mon Shushup will be known as Spritzee. The New Pok?mon Page has been updated with various details about each Pok?mon.
> Next comes the details of Xerneas and Yveltal. Xerneas' ability is to keep its name of Fairy Aura, while its move Geo Control shall be called Geomancy. Yveltal's ability also keeps its Japanese name of Dark Aura while its move, Death Wing, shall be called Oblivion Wing. In addition to this, they have also confirmed various names of characters. The Professor, Purataanu, shall be known in English as Professor Sycamore. Team Flare will keep its Japanese name and finally, the two Gym Leaders, ****oron and Zakuro shall be called Clemont & Grant respectively Clemont has a sister called Bonnie.
> Miracle trade is known as Wonder Trade and allows you to receive Pok?mon without knowing what you'll get. O-Powers keep their name. The Holo Caster is also used to communicate with other characters in the game. For the first time in the main Pok?mon series, Pok?mon X and Pok?mon Y allow you to receive a Pok?mon not yet registered in your Pok?dex via GTS trade! Some O-Powers will temporarily increase a Pok?mon’s stats, while others make it easier to catch wild Pok?mon or increase the Experience Points gained in battle.
> You can also take photos in the game that can be shared and posted to the Pok?mon Global Link. Milestones in your journey can also be shared on it, and can then be posted to social networks.
> Participants of the upcoming Global Showdown WiFi Competition will gain entry to XY Test Competition. The online battle features also result in a loss if you disconnect.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Sounds awesome! 

I'm frankly not surprised. People give away weak Pokemon and ask for level 7 Xerneas' and Yveltals.


----------



## Jake

VillageDweller said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New gameplay!
> 
> And some new info:



****oron lol


----------



## oath2order

Kippla said:


> Sounds awesome!
> 
> I'm frankly not surprised. People give away weak Pokemon and ask for level 7 Xerneas' and Yveltals.



People are cray


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Well, I've seen a lot of people ask for lvl 7 Reshirams, Zekroms, Genesects, Keldeos, Meloettas, etc.


----------



## VillageDweller

Jake. said:


> ****oron lol



it did that automatically I didn't put that in O_O

Yeah, people are just kinda stupid in the GTS


----------



## xxkaylabby

i'm so excited for the new pokemon x and y


----------



## Jizg

so how do you guys feel knowing migration is highly unlikely for X and Y?

There're 3 months left and no confirmation on it...the last thing they said was that it was "being worked on" and the game should basically be done at this point.


----------



## Quiggy

Would be pretty upset, spent a ton of time breeding/EV training/grinding my team up and would be pretty annoyed if i couldn't continue to use that team. But i guess it wouldn't be too big of a deal.


----------



## Roknar

Jizg said:


> so how do you guys feel knowing migration is highly unlikely for X and Y?
> 
> There're 3 months left and no confirmation on it...the last thing they said was that it was "being worked on" and the game should basically be done at this point.



I definitely wouldn't say it's "highly unlikely" as there's capability to connect 3DS software with the DS games (via the Dream Radar). True, we won't be able to do it directly like in the past from the GBA or from DS to DS, but I guarantee they'll create some sort of software to allow migration post-game. The last time Pokemon didn't allow for trading between past games in Gen III, most people got extremely pissed off and some people even quit the series. I'd be absolutely shocked and disappointed if Gamefreak did this again.

I don't think they will though; the capability is definitely there as we've seen with the Dream Radar. My guess is they'll create some sort of new Pokemon Box-esque software for the 3DS to allow for migration to Gen VI.


----------



## oath2order

I hope we don't have it :/


----------



## Stevey Queen

They would be making a huge mistake if they didn't allow us to transfer our Pokemon to X/Y. Just as bad as the mistake to bring animal tracks into NL.


----------



## Jizg

If they do then how are they going to rework hidden power?

New fairy type addition means they have to add in new IVs.


----------



## oath2order

LoveMcQueen said:


> They would be making a huge mistake if they didn't allow us to transfer our Pokemon to X/Y. Just as bad as the mistake to bring animal tracks into NL.



What was the way they transferred from D/P/P to B/W(2)? I don't remember how they did that one.....


----------



## Stevey Queen

oath2order said:


> What was the way they transferred from D/P/P to B/W(2)? I don't remember how they did that one.....



I don't remember what it was called but it involved using DS download play. There was some building that allowed you to catch your old Pokemon via a minigame.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jizg said:


> so how do you guys feel knowing migration is highly unlikely for X and Y?
> 
> There're 3 months left and no confirmation on it...the last thing they said was that it was "being worked on" and the game should basically be done at this point.



I've mentioned this a few times but nobody other than you seems to have agreed.
you've mentioned already a point I was going to bring up, thank you. They would have to rework hidden power because of the new types. I figure they're going to make everyone start over, which isn't a big deal. It'll help with the GTS too.

That way we won't have any level 1-9 legendary pokemon people can use to break the system with. I'm really rather hoping they don't have any sort of carry-over for this reason.


----------



## Jizg

Whos to say people wont be requesting level 1 Yvetals though :/


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jizg said:


> Whos to say people wont be requesting level 1 Yvetals though :/



If there will be level 1 Yvetals.
Hopefully they were smart enough to realize having level one legendaries was a bad idea. Otherwise they need to put a filter on the GTS to not let you trade 1-9 legendaries.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Prof Gallows said:


> I've mentioned this a few times but nobody other than you seems to have agreed.
> you've mentioned already a point I was going to bring up, thank you. They would have to rework hidden power because of the new types. I figure they're going to make everyone start over, which isn't a big deal. It'll help with the GTS too.
> 
> That way we won't have any level 1-9 legendary pokemon people can use to break the system with. I'm really rather hoping they don't have any sort of carry-over for this reason.



I have Pokemon all the way back from Emerald. That would be like 8 or so years of my life wasted raising and training them. I would be absolutely furious if they didn't include a way for me to transfer my Pokemon over. I would probably quit Pokemon if that happens.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

They should put a automatic level-switcher on the GTS so people can't go below level 50 Or whatever level they will be for Yveltals and Xerneas.


----------



## Terabyte

So far of Gen VI I'm liking Froakie best, as you can tell by my avatar.


----------



## Roknar

LoveMcQueen said:


> I have Pokemon all the way back from Emerald. That would be like 8 or so years of my life wasted raising and training them. I would be absolutely furious if they didn't include a way for me to transfer my Pokemon over. I would probably quit Pokemon if that happens.



Yeah, you and me both... If migration was excluded in the third generation, I would consider skipping the games altogether. What would have been the point of me training all of my Pokemon in the past games? If I can't keep them, I wouldn't want to play another game in the series.


----------



## eyeplaybass

It doesn't really matter to me. I'm actually fond of starting new. It doesn't help that I pretty much protested the fifth generation. I still have been unable to make myself finish the black version I borrowed from my roommate.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Gen 6 will improve the Pokemon games. 3 months away from the best thing that's ever been released so far.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Kippla said:


> Gen 6 will improve the Pokemon games. 3 months away from the best thing that's ever been released so far.



No no, that happened a month ago. 

I would prefer being able to transfer old pokemon. I only really got into shiny hunting and EV training in BW, so to effectively lose that collection would be annoying. But I don't mind if there isn't a transfering ability as I generally ditch old teams once I import them anyway. If I stop playing pokemon for a couple weeks I usually lose all attachment to my team and train something else when I return.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

You'll probably have to migrate to D/P/Platinum, then to HG/SS, then to B/W 2, and then to X/Y.


----------



## Roknar

Kippla said:


> You'll probably have to migrate to D/P/Platinum, then to HG/SS, then to B/W 2, and then to X/Y.



It'll actually be from D/P/Pt/HG/SS to B/W/B2/W2, and then to X/Y, but that was already a given. We were talking about whether migration would exist _at all_, not what games we would have to migrate from.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Oops, sorry.

Migration is a maybe. They have all the 3D sprites, it is just a matter of Pal Park/GTS. I'm not sure if they would include it, considering you get National Dex Pokemon right away.


----------



## Stevey Queen

So moving on from the depressing speculation talk..

What do you guys think of this Pokemon? Apparently it was seen in a trailer for the new Mewtwo movie and I guess it came out recently. I'm guessing nobody got a pic since this sketch is the only thing we have to go on. This was revealed on serebii.


http://serebii.net/index2.shtml

I don't have a opinion on it. It's a tree :x


----------



## Jinglefruit

LoveMcQueen said:


> So moving on from the depressing speculation talk..
> 
> What do you guys think of this Pokemon? Apparently it was seen in a trailer for the new Mewtwo movie and I guess it came out recently. I'm guessing nobody got a pic since this sketch is the only thing we have to go on. This was revealed on serebii.
> View attachment 7083
> http://serebii.net/index2.shtml
> 
> I don't have a opinion on it. It's a tree :x



Sudowoodo's dead Grass/Ghost grandparent. 
There are 5 different sketches of Oorotto/Auroto about.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I bet it's not related to Sudowoodo at all. He doesn't need another evolution.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I bet it's not related to Sudowoodo at all. He doesn't need another evolution.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Oh gosh. Completely forgot about Sudowoodo. He doesn't need an evolution. Especially not _that thing_!


----------



## Jinglefruit

xP I am pretty sure it is not a Sudowoodo evo. Just I hadn't seen that sketch with the 3 green bushels, so Sudowoodo sprang to mind from that.

I do think he looks vaguely reminiscent of 'Thing' from Addams family just as a tree. I imagine it crawls around like a hand with it's roots.


----------



## Roknar

Yeah, I would be totally shocked if that turned out to be a Sudowoodo evo. Don't get too excited about it, guys, it's more than likely just a new Pokemon of a completely different evolutionary tree.

Personally, I'm really hoping it's a Grass/Ghost type, since we've yet to see that.


----------



## Quiggy

Kippla said:


> I bet it's not related to Sudowoodo at all. He doesn't need another evolution.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I bet it's not related to Sudowoodo at all. He doesn't need another evolution.



I could not disagree more, sudowoodo has needed an evolution since the day G/S/C came out. Babies are ****ing stupid and do nothing but make pokemon desperate for an evolution wait even longer to get one. Mr. Mime, Sudowoodo, Mantine, Jynx, Chimecho all desperately need evolutions but were at one point or another stuck with a baby.


----------



## oath2order

Sudowoodo needs an evolution. They could totally go with giant ent.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Yes, but that tree doesn't look very much like a form of Sudowoodo. I know evo changes appearance, but would he get fatter, shorter and get more arms and leaf patches? It is still a mystery, so it might be a Sudowoodo evo anyways.


----------



## Quiggy

Kippla said:


> Yes, but that tree doesn't look very much like a form of Sudowoodo. I know evo changes appearance, but would he get fatter, shorter and get more arms and leaf patches? It is still a mystery, so it might be a Sudowoodo evo anyways.



I wasn't arguing that the picture would be a sudowoodo evo, i was arguing against you saying "He doesn't need another evolution". Plus sudowoodo isn't a tree, so there's no chance the two are related.


----------



## Midoriya

Sudowoodo could use another evolution.  Especially for the stats


----------



## Roknar

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Sudowoodo could use another evolution.  Especially for the stats



Agreed. His base form isn't usable competitively in the slightest, unfortunately. :/


----------



## Quiggy

Roknar said:


> Agreed. His base form isn't usable competitively in the slightest, unfortunately. :/



Yep, barely usable in-game either lol. 

If any of you are considering picking any starter other than froakie, you're wrong and i don't like you.


----------



## eyeplaybass

Quiggy said:


> Yep, barely usable in-game either lol.
> 
> If any of you are considering picking any starter other than froakie, you're wrong and i don't like you.



But... but... I LURVE YOU!

And I want Chespin.


----------



## Solar

None of the starters stand out to me. It really all depends on the evolutions as that's how I'm gonna choose one. I hope they are really BA.


----------



## Quiggy

So far I'm diggin' all their typings (even though I'm pretty sure they're still unconfirmed). Might be the first time in years i'll end up using a fire starter at some point.


----------



## Gingersnap

I need to see the evos before I choose.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I already decided. I've vowed to always pick the fire starter, and I personally like the look of Fennekin.


----------



## eyeplaybass

Quiggy said:


> So far I'm diggin' all their typings (even though I'm pretty sure they're still unconfirmed). Might be the first time in years i'll end up using a fire starter at some point.



I've been out of the loop for a bit, but is the speculation still Fire/Psychic, Water/Fighting, Grass/Dark? 

Also, this might be a bit off topic for what we are talking about currently, but since it _is_ the pokemon thread...

I've been trying to build myself a mono dark team for kicks and giggles, but I'm not the best at team building. So, I've come here for some (maybe) advice.  So without further adieu (P.S. I've never played online on BW or BW2, but I know Gen IV had a rule about only one of each item per team, but I'm playing on pokemonshowdown.com only and that rule doesn't exist there):

Scrafty - Flame Orb - Moxie - Brave 252 Atk/126 Def/130 SpDef
Bulk Up
Pay Back
Drain Punch
Facade

Umbreon-Leftovers-Synchronize-Careful 252 HP/4 Def/252 SpDef
Wish
Foul Play
Toxic
Protect

Tyranitar-Leftovers-Sand Stream-Sassy 252 HP/4 Atk 252 SpDef
Stealth Rock
Pursuit
Crunch
Aqua Tail

Sableye-Leftovers-Prankster-Calm 252 HP/120 Def/136 SpDef
Recover
Will-o-Wisp
Taunt
Night Shade

Hydreigon-Life Orb-Mild 4 HP 252/SpAtk/252 Speed
Draco Meteor
Fire Blast
Superpower
Roost

Zoroark-Choice Scarf-Timid 4 HP/252 SpA/252 Speed
Dark Pulse
Focus Blast
Hidden Power (Ice)
Trick

I realize that I have a very glaring disadvantage to fighting types here. I'm thinking it might be best to throw Honchkrow in there... Probably in place of the Zoroark. I'm not sure though. What do you guys think/what are your suggestions? This might not be the most competative team ever, but I'm really just looking to have fun with it. I wouldn't, however, mind any suggestions that could help me make it a little more competative.


----------



## Midoriya

Honchkrow would be good to throw in there, so go right ahead with that.  Other than that it looks great to me.

EDIT: I'm choosing froakie btw, quiggy - high five -


----------



## eyeplaybass

Yeah, I figured I'd probably end up cutting Zoroark for Honchkrow


----------



## eyeplaybass

I made that team, but I also went ahead and altered it a bit for play in UU. I switched my overpowered Tyranitar for another guy that can set up an entry hazard and be decently physically offensive if needed; Drapion with Toxic Spikes. As a result of those toxic spikes, I switched out Umbreon's Toxic for Yawn. I also just switched out Hydreigon for a Life Orb, Sucker Punching Honchkrow and kept the Zoroark for this UU team. Hopefully it's alright as far as a mono dark team goes. 

Maybe I shouldn't do toxic spikes, but I'm not sure what other dark type that would be legal in UU that would be able to set up an entry hazard effectively, and I'm fond of entry hazards. I'll look into it, but anybody got any ideas?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I did a little testing with the team in UU, and I have two that stand out to me already... The slow-moving, bulky Scrafty build is a fantastic sweeper. And Zoroark makes for a pretty darn good revenge killer in UU for the element of surprise he offers.  I still didn't win at my first attempt in UU... 

Oh AND another thing I didn't think of until it happened. Sableye is a great option on this team for blocking rapid spinners!  And he's a troll with that prankster. I actually love this team in UU; would like to get rid of Drapion for something more effective maybe, but I love it regardless. 

My next mission is a mono ghost team.


----------



## Littlemyuu

My starter will be Chespin, since the day they showed him I just knew it would be my favorite!
same for Swirlix, Sooo cute!


----------



## eyeplaybass

Littlemyuu said:


> My starter will be Chespin, since the day they showed him I just knew it would be my favorite!
> same for Swirlix, Sooo cute!



Totes. I haven't really liked any grass starters too much since Bulbasaur (Snivy is ok). But Chespin is floating my boat.


----------



## Midoriya

Just so you guys know they basically used the same basic design for chespin that they used for oshawott.  If you look closely, the only things they changed are the colors and shape.


----------



## Jinglefruit

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Just so you guys know they basically used the same basic design for chespin that they used for oshawott.  If you look closely, the only things they changed are the colors and shape.



You could say that about a lot of pokemon though. Pancham and Tediursa?


----------



## Midoriya

Oh darn, you're right.  Hmm, well I guess chespin's not bad then.. but froakie is still the one I'm going to use.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm still using Fennekin. I am NOT going to look at the evolutions for the starters if they release them. It will just make me more freaked out. I already have to wait until November(my birthday month) to get it, I really don't want to be more tempted.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Look-alikes are an inevitable. They're going to rehash designs, especially for pokemon that ended up being really popular.

You can put every single one of the Pikachu clones into that, especially. Oshawott was the fifth gen's "cute" mascot. Just like Piplup was for gen 4. So it makes sense that they're going to do it again. Only difference is this time they decided it should be a grass type.


----------



## eyeplaybass

The only thing that would bother me is if Chespin's evolutions used the same designs as Oshawott's.


----------



## Roknar

I saw this list of rumored things that are supposedly going to be featured in X and Y floating around Tumblr. I have _no idea_ what the credibility of this source is, so take it with a grain of salt.

I figure if nothing else, they'll be an interesting conversation piece.

Here's the link to the source, if interested.




			
				Tumblr said:
			
		

> X&Y Rumor’s:
> 
> New Pok?mon:
> 
> There are supposedly 130 new Pok?mon
> 
> Chespin @Lv.18 ➔ Shinnut @Lv.36 ➔ Chinken (Grass/Dark) - Chespin supposedly becomes more armoured with lengthened spikes, and becomes Defense orientated
> 
> Fennekin @Lv.18 ➔ Kinduples @Lv.36 ➔ Feuensis (Fire/Psychic) - Fennekin becomes bigger and has a necklace like thing of will-o’-wisps
> 
> Froakie @Lv.18 ➔ Ribburai @Lv.36 ➔ Crokssin (Water/Fighting) - Froakie remains slim and becomes like a ninja, it is a very fast Pok?mon
> 
> Litleo @Lv. 15 ➔ Blazic (Fire/Poison) @Lv. 32 ➔ Mantiroar (Fire/Poison)
> 
> Helioptile @Lv. 35 ➔ Solaragon (Electric/Dragon)
> 
> Screeclaw @Lv.30 ➔ Whyrill @Lv.45 ➔ Noivern
> 
> Fletchling @Lv.14 ➔ Talonflame @Lv.30 ➔ Scorchawk
> 
> Swirlix (Moon Stone)  ➔ Candilix (Fairy)
> 
> Spritzee (Moon Stone) ➔  Apothingo (Fairy/Flying)
> 
> Clauncher @Lv.28 ➔  Cannoclaw (Water/Electric)
> 
> Skrelp @Lv.28 ➔ Weeslep (Water/Poison)
> 
> There are supposedly 7 legendary Pok?mon: Xerneas, Yveltal, a third cover Pok?mon that looks like a snake with Poison/Rock typing, a Fairy-type trio based on spirits of natures (Fire/Fairy, Water/Fairy and Ground/Fairy), and a final odd-looking Pok?mon. No details on event Pok?mon
> 
> A minotaur with Fairy/Fighting typing with an incredible Attack stat, it is a psuedo-legendary.
> 
> A three stage dolphin line with Water/Psychic typing
> 
> A fire ant line that consists of three Pok?mon, Bug/Fire
> 
> Another three stage line with Dark typing based on jaguars
> 
> Honedge is a standalone Pok?mon
> 
> A nymph Pok?mon
> 
> Mawile, Sableye, Farfetch’d, Dunsparce and Qwilfish all receive evolutions
> 
> Miltank, Taurus, Throh, Sawk and Audino all receive prevolutions
> 
> Mewtwo has two forms
> 
> Eevee receives a Poison-type evolution known as Toxeon
> 
> Orotto is Grass/Ghost type
> 
> Locations:
> The first route in the game is home to Fletchling and a currently unannounced rodent Pok?mon, which is said to live underground and evolves in a Normal/Ground Pok?mon
> 
> Santalune Forest is where Spewpa, Scatterbug and Pancham are found
> 
> Your journey across Kalos begins by visiting Lumiose City, travelling west towards the coast, looping back round missing the desert, returning to Lumiose City over to the west
> 
> Team Flare’s hideout is said to be the desert
> 
> The Pok?mon League is the castle near Vaniville Town
> 
> There is an area of Kalos that is not accessible until the post-game.
> 
> Characters & Plot:
> 
> The Gym Leaders of Kalos are claimed to be: Viola (Bug), Danica (Fairy), Clemont (Electric), Grant (Rock), Jet (Flying), Petunia (Grass), Blaise (Fire) and Lilith (Dark)
> 
> Kalos Elite Four is supposedly: Elizabeth (Bug), Charles (Psychic), Louis (Ground) and Isabella (Ice). (Each based on royalty)
> 
> The Champion (Mixed Types) is stated to be Professor Sycamore
> 
> Miscellaneous:
> Fairy is super effective against Dragon, Dark and Fighting. It is weak to Steel, Ice and Poison
> Team Flare are said to want money and are willing to take advantage of Pok?mon to gain it.
> 
> There are multiple sources of energy in Kalos and Team Flare are said to be manipulating them to make more money, a process which involves Pok?mon
> 
> Fairy Wind has a base power of 60 and has the same effects as Ancient Power, Silver Wind and Ominous Wind
> 
> Utter Darkness is a Dark-type version of Earthquake
> 
> There will be an ability which negates the effects of Spikes and Stealth Rock



If even half of this stuff makes its way into X and Y, I will be so satisfied.


----------



## talisheo

I heard they were fixing the global link so you can look up pokemon you dont have in your pokedex and that they will remove the feature where you can ask for lv9 mewtwo


----------



## Roknar

talisheo said:


> I heard they were fixing the global link so you can look up pokemon you dont have in your pokedex and that they will remove the feature where you can ask for lv9 mewtwo



I've definitely heard of the first part, but as for the latter, I haven't heard anything mentioning that. If that's true, though, that would be amazing!  The GTS definitely is in need of improvement.


----------



## oath2order

Good. Now everyboy can catch 'em all.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I would like it if they did improve upon it.


----------



## Quiggy

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Honchkrow would be good to throw in there, so go right ahead with that.  Other than that it looks great to me.
> 
> EDIT: I'm choosing froakie btw, quiggy - high five -



This guy knows whatsup.

If chespin is fast enough I'll consider using it in a run, but it has sooooooo many common weakness that it's really making me not want to use it.

4x bug, 2x flying, 2x fire, 2x fighting, 2x ice, 2x poison. At first glance it really doesn't look like anything I'd want to touch, especially if it turns out to have stats that even somewhat resemble a slow but powerful attacker.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

This thread deserves a poll for your X & Y starter.


----------



## eyeplaybass

I'm hoping Chespin ends up being really bulky.  I'm not really concerned about my first starter choice's weaknesses though since I'll probably only be using him for the main story of the game, and that usually ends up being ridiculously easy.


----------



## Quiggy

eyeplaybass said:


> I'm hoping Chespin ends up being really bulky.  I'm not really concerned about my first starter choice's weaknesses though since I'll probably only be using him for the main story of the game, and that usually ends up being ridiculously easy.



I guess, but in game or competitively it has a terrible defensive typing. It's best bet is being a glass cannon, because it's ability to take hits probably isn't going to be too incredible. None of the starters really have stellar defensive typings, so i imagine they wont see too much usage competitively as much as I hope they will. All we can do is hope they aren't as bad as gen 5's starter trio.


----------



## Roknar

Quiggy said:


> I guess, but in game or competitively it has a terrible defensive typing. It's best bet is being a glass cannon, because it's ability to take hits probably isn't going to be too incredible. *None of the starters really have stellar defensive typings, so i imagine they wont see too much usage competitively as much as I hope they will.* All we can do is hope they aren't as bad as gen 5's starter trio.



Well, hopefully they'll at least get good movesets and decent Hidden Abilities. Those things could remedy their use competitively somewhat.

For all we know, though, they might end up being different types. The Grass/Dark, Fire/Psychic, Water/Fighting combinations are at this point still rumored, so you never know. I personally think it would be pretty cool if one of the starters somehow ended up being part Fairy-type (although I don't think this will happen; I can't see how it would).


----------



## Quiggy

Roknar said:


> Well, hopefully they'll at least get good movesets and decent Hidden Abilities. Those things could remedy their use competitively somewhat.
> 
> For all we know, though, they might end up being different types. The Grass/Dark, Fire/Psychic, Water/Fighting combinations are at this point still rumored, so you never know. I personally think it would be pretty cool if one of the starters somehow ended up being part Fairy-type (although I don't think this will happen; I can't see how it would).



Yea the Dream World abilities will play a HUGE rule, hopefully they don't get screwed and get useless ones. But if those are the actual types, there's almost no doubt in my mind that froakies line will be relegated to the lower tiers. Unless it gets an incredible ability, there's no way it will be able to fill Keldeo's shoes> It would be cool if one of them ended up getting a secondary fairy typing, but i don't see it happening. Seems like it would be really really good and kinda disrupt their happy little super effective starter circle, patternspatternsinb4patterns.


----------



## Quiggy

Started my breeding for i guess my "dream team", got 4 down but I'm not sure what i'll be filling it out with.


----------



## Roknar

I saw this on Tumblr and figured I'd share. It's a fan-created spin-off evolution of Scyther with Bug/Fairy typing, based off an orchid mantis. Personally, I would _love_ to see a Pokemon like this.


----------



## Quiggy

Definitely a sick looking one, I've seen so many amazing ones and have probably saved a few. I'll dig around and see if i can find some of the cool ones.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kippla said:


> This thread deserves a poll for your X & Y starter.



http://www.belltreeforums.com/group.php?groupid=9
You can't make polls, but you could start a thread there about it if you want.


----------



## Quiggy

I have a ton of them bookmarked/saved so i figured I'd just put a few of my favorites in there, a few of which i may have posted some time earlier in this thread.



Spoiler


----------



## Littlemyuu

Quiggy said:


> I have a ton of them bookmarked/saved so i figured I'd just put a few of my favorites in there, a few of which i may have posted some time earlier in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I loce that Banette evolution! 
I want more ghost type Pokemon!


----------



## eyeplaybass

Littlemyuu said:


> I loce that Banette evolution!
> I want more ghost type Pokemon!



I agree! I'm also a fan of Willoweep for its Grass/Ghost combo.

P.S. Quiggy, I'd love to see even more of those you have saved or bookmarked since I'm at work and I have limited access to the websites that are likely to house them.


----------



## Quiggy

eyeplaybass said:


> I agree! I'm also a fan of Willoweep for its Grass/Ghost combo.
> 
> P.S. Quiggy, I'd love to see even more of those you have saved or bookmarked since I'm at work and I have limited access to the websites that are likely to house them.



Just woke up and made some food, i'll dig around and upload an album or something to imgur in a bit.


----------



## Quiggy

http://imgur.com/a/4syrS


----------



## Thomas

There are many cool Pokemon even in the new generation. I especially like these Pokemon:
Emolga-My favorite Pokemon as you can tell from avatar picture
Snivy-My second favorite Pokemon due to its intelligence and how it used to fight with emolga in the episodes.
Oshawatt-Was really funny especially in the early episodes where it used to eat food and blame it on pikachu.
Evee-May not be a new Pokemon but I love how this Pokemon has a wide variety of evolutions.
Dragonite-I always have loved dragonite even in the first generation and I love how it has returned in the new generation with Iris.
Charizard-Charizard has been with Ash since he basically started his journey, and it's amazing to still see him in the new episodes and also funny how all ashes Pokemon are afraid of him. I hope to see him in the next few seasons of Pokemon as well.


----------



## Quiggy

Your favorite pokemon almost frustrate me.


----------



## Jarrad

talisheo said:


> I heard they were fixing the global link so you can look up pokemon you dont have in your pokedex and that they will remove the feature where you can ask for lv9 mewtwo



Praise gamefreak! One of the most annoying things about the Pokemon gts was searching for a Pokemon only to see a shiny version up for trade in exchange for a level 1 Reshiram


----------



## Thomas

Emolga is not frustrating it's cute  But if I was to pick a favourite type of pokemon it would have to be Dragon types. I love how they can learn a variety of different attacks, for example dragonite can learn basically any move from thunder to fire blast. Also dragon types currently only have 2 weaknesses although that will be changing in the next generation with the new type of pokemon. But yeh I thought emolga was annoying at first but eventually she starts to grow on you


----------



## eyeplaybass

Quiggy said:


> http://imgur.com/a/4syrS



They're so beautiful. *cries*


----------



## Quiggy

Thomas said:


> But yeh I thought emolga was annoying at first but eventually she starts to grow on you



lolnah



eyeplaybass said:


> They're so beautiful. *cries*



youknow


----------



## Jarrad

Thomas said:


> Emolga is not frustrating it's cute  But if I was to pick a favourite type of pokemon it would have to be Dragon types. I love how they can learn a variety of different attacks, for example dragonite can learn basically any move from thunder to fire blast. Also dragon types currently only have 2 weaknesses although that will be changing in the next generation with the new type of pokemon. But yeh I thought emolga was annoying at first but eventually she starts to grow on you



So dragon is your favourite because it overpowers everything else? 
Mines water because it's simple, yet aesthetic.


----------



## Thomas

Dragon types will not always be overpowered, but I do like the look of the new dragon pokemon coming out in X and Y. But I admit it's not all about pokemon type it is also about stratergy. I mean if you look at grass type pokemon all you have to do is put your opponent to sleep and launch multiple attacks despite there weaknesses. I have never been a big fan of water type pokemon though, every time I think of water type pokemon I think of Misty and how annoying she was about her bike.


----------



## Quiggy

Jesus christ lol.

Dragon won't be the best type forever but it's had like 10+ years at the top and will probably stay up there even after Fairy comes in. Even if it is immune to dragon it'll still dominate everything else just as it had before. As for me i don't really give a **** about types, i use whatever works.


----------



## oath2order

Quiggy said:


> http://imgur.com/a/4syrS



Oh my god.

The Panda and Yak ones are awesome. The Moth evolution with Diamoth is fabulous.


----------



## talisheo

I am just glad they are finally putting a good counter for dragons, they let them run the show for far too long. 
Also I am glad Azumaril is going to be part fairy, it might become OU again <3


----------



## Quiggy

I have a feeling it's going to be overshadowed by Gardevoir and possibly Sylveon (depending on its stats), but the fairy typing will seemingly do nothing but make it better.


----------



## Lellyna

Whats everyone's Favourite eevee form?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Espeon FTW.


----------



## Quiggy

Vaporeon or kys.


----------



## eyeplaybass

Umbreon is my favorite. He's also my favorite pokemon in general.


----------



## Midoriya

Umbreon.  Hands down.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Jolteon has always been my favourite. I just wish he had a more attractive shiny form. 
Leafeon is my second fav, mostly because that is what my shiny Eevee became. Such a slight brightening of it's palette, but it looks so much prettier. o:


----------



## Isabella

GaudiestLewis said:


> Whats everyone's Favourite eevee form?
> 
> View attachment 8222



I gotta say Espeon, dat magic bounce <3 and it's soo useful in baton pass teams. always been my favorite of the eevees. 
2nd favorite has to be Jolteon, it's literally a lightning bolt and outspeeds so many pokemon heh, and Vaporeon is great support.
I'm hoping Sylveon doesn't dissapoint


----------



## Roknar

My favorite is definitely Espeon. Of all the evolutions of Eevee, it's the one that I've had the most use out of and most success with competitively.

Plus, I'm a little biased since I have a shiny one with perfect EVs/IVs as well.


----------



## Jizg

Jolteon or go home fools


----------



## radical6

shinx is the best sorry
also i want pancham hes so adorable


----------



## talisheo

My favorite is Umbreon, best tank ever <3 CURSE AND PAYBACK you stand no chance.


----------



## Jizg

talisheo said:


> My favorite is Umbreon, best tank ever <3 CURSE AND PAYBACK you stand no chance.



Rawr. gg no re


----------



## Treasu(red)

It isn't even here yet and I can safely say sylveon is my fav eeveelution.
I'm disappointed b/c asthetically flareon and leafeon are my top pics but their move pools and stats are absolutely horrid.
Umbreon is my most respected eeveelution because of it's stunning tanking abilities, but I don't elect to use one because my Blissey is way cuter and for my team much more effective. I do think highly of Jolteon for it's ability to outspeed many UU and access to bug type moves as well as paralysis, and I admire Vaporeon's bulky special hitting water stats but again, I have better (Milotic w/ hypnosis).


----------



## jakeypride

ESPEON ALL THE WAYYYYY!


----------



## Isabella

Treasu(red) said:


> It isn't even here yet and I can safely say sylveon is my fav eeveelution.
> I'm disappointed b/c asthetically flareon and leafeon are my top pics but their move pools and stats are absolutely horrid.
> Umbreon is my most respected eeveelution because of it's stunning tanking abilities, but I don't elect to use one because my Blissey is way cuter and for my team much more effective. I do think highly of Jolteon for it's ability to outspeed many UU and access to bug type moves as well as paralysis, and I admire Vaporeon's bulky special hitting water stats but again, I have better (Milotic w/ hypnosis).



Jolteon outspeeds many in ou too :3
and don't forget Vaporeon has the water absorb ability, very useful for countering..but hypnosis has low accuracy D:


----------



## Quiggy

Sheer Force Nidoking trucks in game.


----------



## talisheo

lol sheer force Nidoking. Remember in gen 2 it was OU? It's safe to say that King was dethroned a long time ago.


----------



## Midoriya

- throws king in jail -
Looks like you..
- takes shades off -
got dethroned..
YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Quiggy

Not everything was meant to stay at the top, still a great choice in UU. I play mostly lower tiers anyway


----------



## talisheo

I usually do to, I'm just saying I don't think Nidoking could ever get back to OU.


----------



## Quiggy

Unless it gets another evolution it won't, the power creep won't allow it. It's fun to use in game though because of its ability/move pool, quite the helpful pokemon in the white treehollow/black tower.


----------



## talisheo

And it can be helpful since it gets roar and stealth rocks so it could be used as a tank in certain situations.


----------



## Quiggy

Almost done EV training my Latios, hnnnnnnnnnng.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Isabella said:


> Jolteon outspeeds many in ou too :3
> and don't forget Vaporeon has the water absorb ability, very useful for countering..but hypnosis has low accuracy D:



I assure you, my EV trained, IV bred Milotic w/ Hypnosis, Surf, Ice Beam and Aqua Ring w/ splash plate will destroy any build of Vaporeon.


----------



## Quiggy

yfw your only way to touch that vaporeon is with ice beam.


----------



## Jizg

Don't know what the other guy is smoking with that moveset but mines rockin HP Electric ;D

Come at me bro


----------



## Quiggy

I tend to run hp grass on a lot of my water types anyway (keldeo or vaporeon are the two i used most in OU) for situations like that and for the occasional pain in the ass gastrodon. Throws a lot of people off guard because they expect ghost or ice.


----------



## Colour Bandit

I restarted my copy of Emerald today, I'm not doing any challenges this time. And I'm only up to Petalburg right now.
I have/will nickname my Pokemon after mythological creatures.
My team so far: 

-Torchic (Phoenix)
Level 8
-Poochyena (Fenrir)
Level 6


----------



## Quiggy




----------



## Jinglefruit

Quiggy said:


>



I think it's UK only, and only through GAME stores. So don't expect them to become common.


----------



## Quiggy

Jinglefruit said:


> I think it's UK only, and only through GAME stores. So don't expect them to become common.



I'll be able to download the event files online, so it's no biggie.


----------



## eyeplaybass

So guys, I had a thought after reading a bit of a chat about Milotic a little bit back... What do you think are the chances of Milotic having Fairy type added to it? I think it seems like a pretty good candidate for that. Also, what are some other existing Pokemon you could see gaining the Fairy typing in X/Y?


----------



## Midoriya

Quiggy said:


> I'll be able to download the event files online, so it's no biggie.



You don't really have to.  They just released the events for North America..

EDIT: Chansey should definitely get it.


----------



## oath2order

Jinglefruit said:


> I think it's UK only, and only through GAME stores. So don't expect them to become common.



BOO.


----------



## Quiggy

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> You don't really have to.  They just released the events for North America..
> 
> EDIT: Chansey should definitely get it.



Chansey doesn't need to be any better.


----------



## eyeplaybass

Quiggy said:


> Chansey doesn't need to be any better.



That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Jinglefruit

oath2order said:


> BOO.



Serebii updated a little bit ago saying the event is coming to US with distribution from gamestop. ;D ~ different dates to UK though.


----------



## oath2order

...Meh. I don't have B/W/2


----------



## Jinglefruit

O: But BW2 was soo good! You got to nostalgiaboner over losing to Brocks Onix all over again. o:

Also, for the fairy type speculation going on I give you fairy egg group. although note Ralts line isn't in that egg group, so any poke' is up for fairy type anyway.


----------



## oath2order

I doubt they'd change the Hoppip line to Fairy. Togekiss will be Fairy/Flying for sure.


----------



## Jizg

eyeplaybass said:


> So guys, I had a thought after reading a bit of a chat about Milotic a little bit back... What do you think are the chances of Milotic having Fairy type added to it? I think it seems like a pretty good candidate for that. Also, what are some other existing Pokemon you could see gaining the Fairy typing in X/Y?



If it makes my favorite pokemon OU again I'll be happy c:


----------



## eyeplaybass

oath2order said:


> I doubt they'd change the Hoppip line to Fairy. Togekiss will be Fairy/Flying for sure.



Oh yes! I'd be happy if Togekiss became a more powerful option in online play, and that would probably do it.


----------



## Quiggy

Well Togekiss has been my favorite pokemon for quite a few years now, I think that second Fairy typing would do a lot for it. Cmon gamefreak, i know your history with doing good things is very very bad. But we need a new togekiss typing, not another pikachu event.


----------



## eyeplaybass

Quiggy said:


> Well Togekiss has been my favorite pokemon for quite a few years now, I think that second Fairy typing would do a lot for it. Cmon gamefreak, i know your history with doing good things is very very bad. But we need a new togekiss typing, not another pikachu event.



Haha true that! 

Togekiss is one of my favorites as well. I can only imagine the glorious feeling I would get putting out Togekiss on somebody trying to sweep with Dragon Dance/Dragon Claw. Trololololololol


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

eyeplaybass said:


> Haha true that!
> 
> Togekiss is one of my favorites as well. I can only imagine the glorious feeling I would get putting out Togekiss on somebody trying to sweep with Dragon Dance/Dragon Claw. Trololololololol



Togekiss was always a favorite. When they added Togepi evolutions I was like, "Woah, jeez. These are cool."


----------



## Roknar

I'm not so sure they'll make Togekiss Fairy/Flying, because it already has two types (Normal/Flying). Never has GameFreak taken types away; the only Pokemon that have gotten extra types only had one. It would be a first if they decided to undo one type and put another in its place.

And even the old Pokemon that have already been revealed to get Fairy typing (Jigglypuff, Gardevoir, Marill, etc.) only had one type to begin with. So don't get your hopes up with Togekiss.


----------



## Quiggy

Roknar said:


> I'm not so sure they'll make Togekiss Fairy/Flying, because it already has two types (Normal/Flying). Never has GameFreak taken types away; the only Pokemon that have gotten extra types only had one. It would be a first if they decided to undo one type and put another in its place.
> 
> And even the old Pokemon that have already been revealed to get Fairy typing (Jigglypuff, Gardevoir, Marill, etc.) only had one type to begin with. So don't get your hopes up with Togekiss.



patternspatternspatterns


----------



## Prof Gallows

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=639888


----------



## oath2order

"2spooky4u Pokemon"

I love it. I think I have a nickname


----------



## Roknar

Prof Gallows said:


> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=639888



I don't hate the design, but I don't love it either. I expect it'll grow on me.

I kinda hope this Pokemon is a base Pokemon, with no evolutions or prevos.


----------



## latenightcctv

Maybe they could give Togepi a split evolution, like Gloom. Then Togekiss can stay Normal/Flying and the new evolution can be Fairy typed.

I don't love or hate Orotto, but it seems really RPG generic, a haunted/angry tree has been done to death already.


----------



## Littlemyuu

Orotto looks like an awesome Pokemon, I hope it will be ghost/grass
not my top favorite, might train it someday!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

After I beat the game I'll restart and do a Nuzlocke. I vow to do that with new Pokemon games.


----------



## talisheo

I heard there was going to be a bag of potato chips, a sushi roll and a new eeveeloution:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GA6gw-Yu6ME


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

The rumor for the new Eeveelution is a Dragon type. It's something with how all the types have a weakness against them in Eeveelutions and Fairy type is super effective to Dragon type.


----------



## eyeplaybass

I'd love to see a ghost type Eeveelution that evolves when you level up and also faint Eevee in the same battle somehow (like level him up against a trainer's first mon then he faints against the next one). That would be the most interesting thing ever to me. But I'm sure that's not going to happen. Perhaps I should pitch the idea to the gamefreak team.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

That would be so cool, eyeplaybass! 

Let's all just call you Bass and be done with it, okay? :3


----------



## Isabella

A dragon-type eeveelution with good defenses would be amazing. I'd most likely use it. And if Sylveon turns out to be good I hope to use it too


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I already know I'm using Fennekin, Xerneas and Sylveon.


----------



## talisheo

The new eevee could also be poison or steel type considering that is what Fairy is weak too.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Fairy type is? Did they announce that?


----------



## eyeplaybass

I'd use any Eeveelution that wasn't Sylveon. 

And Kippla, you can call me whatever you like haha!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Very cute picture, Bass.


----------



## Quiggy

I think I'm going to get my HG back from my friend and start a run soon.


----------



## oath2order

What kind of run?


----------



## Quiggy

Probably just a standard one. I've let my friend use it for a while because hes been on a few shiny hunts. Haven't actually played HG in like a year.


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut

Quiggy said:


> Probably just a standard one. I've let my friend use it for a while because hes been on a few shiny hunts. Haven't actually played HG in like a year.



for me, i have 4 shinies on my White 2. 2 wild encountered, which are male and female unfezants (lame  ) You know you can get shiny dratini or gible by beating benga? ( This is obvious to some people sorry) I got a shiny haxorus from Nature Preserve


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I played HG so much it actually bores me to death now.


----------



## Quiggy

PoppyAndPeanut said:


> for me, i have 4 shinies on my White 2. 2 wild encountered, which are male and female unfezants (lame  ) You know you can get shiny dratini or gible by beating benga? ( This is obvious to some people sorry) I got a shiny haxorus from Nature Preserve



On a related note, i never got how so many people could go through Pokemon over the years and never find a shiny (unless they find them and just run). I've encountered so many shinies, albeit most of them are first route garbage but still. I would probably put my counter at over 30.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Well, I'm one hell of a Max Repel hog, so I barely find shinies. Besides, the count is 1/8126, or something like that. Even if I never used Max Repels I'd still not find a shiny for a verrrrry long time.


----------



## VillageDweller

I never use ANY repels and I've only ever found 1 shiny. ;-;
I'll always remember that Shinx which I found when I was supposed to be sleeping. Ended up using it in my Pearl run.


----------



## Quiggy

If you use repels, you're a *****made human being. Like 3months ago or something i found 4 shinies in 2 days. Lilligant, Ralts, Patrat and Azurill. I need to pick my hunt back up for a Shiny Virizion, I'm like 4k resets in i think.


----------



## Jizg

Quiggy said:


> On a related note, i never got how so many people could go through Pokemon over the years and never find a shiny (unless they find them and just run). I've encountered so many shinies, albeit most of them are first route garbage but still. I would probably put my counter at over 30.



Maybe...

Just maybe...

And bear with me here...

Those people aren't as lucky as you?

Just a thought. You know.


----------



## Quiggy

Well no ****, I'm not saying they need to find 30 shinies in their lifetime. Then again, a majority of pokemon players are ******** and never stop using repels, so I guess that explains it.


----------



## eyeplaybass

I've been a pokemon player for nearly 15 years now (considering the original Red and Blue made their NA debut in September of 1998) and I've only ever seen and caught 3 shiny pokemon; two Shinx and a Wurmple. Haha! Never ever use repels, FYI.


Make that four if you count the Red Gyarados in the Silver version I played back in the day (never got around to HG or SS). But I wouldn't count that.


----------



## Jizg

Maybe because not all of us feel like running into ten billion encounters for a very small chance at finding a shiny that we might not even want when we're trying to enjoy the actual game.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Quiggy said:


> Well no ****, I'm not saying they need to find 30 shinies in their lifetime. Then again, a majority of pokemon players are ******** and never stop using repels, so I guess that explains it.



That's just insulting to call me ********. Maybe I have to get to Victory Road. Maybe I need to go to breed Pokemon for my shop on another site. Maybe I'd like to enjoy the game without running into a Pokemon every 5 seconds with little chance of finding a shiny that might be the worst Pokemon in the game.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Let's stop the arguing there before anyone else decides they're going to jump into it.

Keep things civil guys.


----------



## Jarrad

Quiggy said:


> Well no ****, I'm not saying they need to find 30 shinies in their lifetime. Then again, a majority of pokemon players are ******** and never stop using repels, so I guess that explains it.



I'm not a ******, I don't use repels and I haven't found not ONE shiny in all of my time playing pokemon. (13 years) However, my average play time when I do play a pokemon game is around 20-40 minutes. So that's most likely why.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Okey, Prof. I just really, really like repels. Ward off annoying Pokemon. If you're trying to catch Suicune/Latios/Latias/Raikou/Entei then you could use a repel trick to make it wayyy easier to find them.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm not questioning your methods, don't worry.


Everyone is free to play however they want. I just don't want any fighting or any belittling over how people decide to play.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Err, what's belittling?

Yush, I know. I never really thought shiny Pokemon were a big deal though.


----------



## Midoriya

Belittling - The consideration or speaking of something to be less valuable.

It's only worth it if you like the different color on the pokemon and the small amount of stat boost you get by the time you get to level 100.

IMO - this argument is overrated


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

We all know it's overrated. It's rated R. It should be T. Oh God, what have I done?

Please, Marill. I've been breeding for 3 hours, and you still refuse to pass down your DW ability, Sap Sipper. Please, just pass it onto a female. Please.

- - - Post Merge - - -

We all know it's overrated. It's rated R. It should be T. Oh God, what have I done?

Please, Marill. I've been breeding for 3 hours, and you still refuse to pass down your DW ability, Sap Sipper. Please, just pass it onto a female. Please.


----------



## oath2order

I just want a Shiny Kyogre. It's pink, and it's my favorite legendary. I'd also like a shiny Porygon.


----------



## ansem the wise

I never really liked shiny pokemon except for haxourus. When you get his shiny form he's a shiny black color.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

ansem the wise said:


> I never really liked shiny pokemon except for haxourus. When you get his shiny form he's a shiny black color.



Shiny Charizard goes from gold to black when it evolves.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I go away for 10 days and come home to discover Ampharos is evolving. 

Did not see something like 4th evo's about to happen, and not sure how I feel on it considering they seem to all be called Mega-prevo, which is as lame as a dead battery.

Mega-Blaziken and Dedenne are cool.


----------



## oath2order

Debating whether Dedenne is actually a mega-evolution here. >.> I don't think the bunny is a megaevo.

The Me'ēkuru or whatever evolves to Gogoat.


----------



## poliwag0

waaah I can't evolve my Lucario because it's already level. 100


----------



## Jinglefruit

We know a mega stone exists. So you might still be able to. ;D

Besides, if we're getting 4th evos and all this other crazy added into the game, who knows, maybe we'll break the 100 level cap too?

Dedenne seems too small to be a mega-evo. But anything can happen, anything can happen, doo doo doo doodididooo.


----------



## oath2order

Well, Dedenne does look a little like an evolution of Raichu


----------



## Sheepish

It's like Ampharos is wearing a wig to compensate for its lack of wool.

I honestly have no idea how to feel about these Mega-evos. I think my brain needs more time to process what on earth was just revealed.


----------



## Jinglefruit

oath2order said:


> Well, Dedenne does look a little like an evolution of Raichu



It does, but it is also a quuarter of the size. So I imagine it is the pikachu pokemon of this generation. 




Sheepish said:


> It's like Ampharos is wearing a wig to compensate for its lack of wool.
> 
> I honestly have no idea how to feel about these Mega-evos. I think my brain needs more time to process what on earth was just revealed.



He got bigger ears and a fluffy tail too. Totally screams Dragon now. :3
I agree on mega-evos though. On 1 hand there is new designs, but if they are getting such a cruddy mega-name name then I hope they don't count in the pokedex as any more than a new form, so they won't impede on adding to the new dex.


----------



## oath2order

I think they'll just be a new form. Blaziken is the final evolution of a starter Pokemon. I mean, unless they want to make Torchics a wild pokemon...


----------



## Sheepish

Jinglefruit said:


> He got bigger ears and a fluffy tail too. Totally screams Dragon now. :3


Oh, I didn't even notice that it had a new type. Interesting.


----------



## oath2order

I like Ampharos in the wig. I'm totally nicknaming mine "RuPaul"


----------



## Sazie

OMG! I'm happy that Lucario has a Mega form~ :3 this is pretty cool
I just checked out the news on Serebii ^_^


----------



## Jinglefruit

oath2order said:


> I like Ampharos in the wig. I'm totally nicknaming mine "RuPaul"



Hahaha! Brilliant!


Reading serebii's page on megaevolution makes me think we will be getting the mega stone as a hold item and pokemon will change form in battle if holding it. So this stone could be a key/non-tradable item that we only get 1/2? of in game so we are limited in how many mega-evo's we can have at a time maybe. ~ Adds some more strategy to wi-fi battles then.


----------



## Littlemyuu

I really love the mega forms! I like them all!
I kinda hope Sceptile will get one, and not that only these 6 have a mega evolution

and Dedenne, Horubii, Meekuru are also sooo cute


----------



## Cobby

My heart skipped a beat when I saw MegaAbsol, but they all look awesomely fantastic, and damn, MegaAmpharos looks so majestic with its mane. Still not too keen on then 'Mega' naming though...



oath2order said:


> I think they'll just be a new form. Blaziken is the final evolution of a starter Pokemon. I mean, unless they want to make Torchics a wild pokemon...



It looks like a Torchic will be distributed over the internet much like Victini was when B/W was released:




			
				Bulbanews said:
			
		

> From October 12, 2013 to January 15, 2014, a Torchic with its Hidden Ability Speed Boost will be distributed over the internet holding an item called "Blaziken Knight", which allows Blaziken to become a MegaBlaziken. A mysterious item known as a "Mega Stone" was mentioned, but what role it or the Blaziken Knight item hold in obtaining a Mega Evolution is currently unknown.



Sorry Fennekin, looks like you're not going to be my starter for this new adventure...

Lame Joke Time: "Maybe Ampharos was evolved with it, Maybe it's Maybelline!"... [insert Dr. Shrunk dance]. I?ll see myself out...


----------



## Roknar

Not quite sure how I feel about these yet, but they seem pretty cool!


----------



## Gingersnap

I really think they look cool.


----------



## Sazie

Sheepish said:


> It's like Ampharos is wearing a wig to compensate for its lack of wool.
> 
> I honestly have no idea how to feel about these Mega-evos. I think my brain needs more time to process what on earth was just revealed.



I totally imagined Ampharos just flipping her or his mane, like some weird rock star or something. lol D:
I have a very random imagination...


----------



## Sheepish

Sazie said:


> I totally imagined Ampharos just flipping her or his mane, like some weird rock star or something. lol D:
> I have a very random imagination...



I was iffy on its design at first, but after seeing all the fanart, I think I've fallen in love.





Amphabulous for life.


----------



## Fudgenuggets

Sheepish said:


> I was iffy on its design at first, but after seeing all the fanart, I think I've fallen in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amphabulous for life.



And now I have a reason to start using my Ampharos again. xD
I wonder... will super evolutions be reversible? Mewtwo can switch between both his regular and mega evolution anytime in the movie...


----------



## Jake

Ok let me put my two cents in here... mega pokemon? At first I thought it was cool (before I read the name), I just assumed they were new evolution branches and stuff, but 'mega evolutions' wHAT

That goat things pre evo is cute

BUT THESE TOW LITTLE ****ERS....









LOOK LIKE DIGIMON MEETS GEN V.... I hate them


----------



## Sheepish

Yeah, I'm not too fond of either of their designs, either. The rabbit looks like a cereal mascot or something.


----------



## Midoriya

Sheepish said:


> Yeah, I'm not too fond of either of their designs, either. The rabbit looks like a cereal mascot or something.



Eat your pokemon bunny grahams.  They're good for you!  (Being sarcastic)


----------



## Gingersnap

I don't see what's wrong with the new Pokes, I like them all.


----------



## sheepyton

Jake. said:


> Ok let me put my two cents in here... mega pokemon? At first I thought it was cool (before I read the name), I just assumed they were new evolution branches and stuff, but 'mega evolutions' wHAT
> 
> That goat things pre evo is cute
> 
> BUT THESE TOW LITTLE ****ERS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK LIKE DIGIMON MEETS GEN V.... I hate them



No no no no no. Ugh. Why are all these designs so freaking ugly? Ampharos straight up pisses me off. The only one's that necessary is Absol, the rest are wholly unnecessary (especially Blaziken).


----------



## Isabella

the little mouse thing looks cute but it's probably just gonna be another weak emolga type thing that everyone will just end up using only in the very beginning of the game..
@fudgenuggets apparently they only change formes during battle, a lot of people are comparing this to digimon
also why does everyone keep dissing ampharos' design? D: I think it looks awesome..


----------



## Hamusuta

Dissapointed that the first Hamster Pokemon looks like a rip off Raichu... 

BUT IT BETTER EVOLVE INTO SOME MEGA HAMSTER.

Guys...
Imagine...

Wait for it..


Spoiler



MEGA WAILORD


----------



## Prof Gallows

From reading the past couple of pages, some of you guys realize that the mega evolution only lasts while you're in a battle, right?


also, I was wondering when the gen 6 pikachu clone was going to show up. lol

Overall, the information seems pretty cool. Though I gotta admit, giving Blaziken an option to become even more OP than it already is probably wasn't the smartest thing to do. =p


----------



## Farobi

speed boost mega blaziken gg everyone c;


----------



## Littlemyuu

I hope Sceptile gets an Mega forme, even if its temporary, I'ts still awesome to see Sceptile become a
MegaSceptile!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I don't see why some people hate the Mega Evos.

EDIT: Oh. They made it for Mewtwo, Absol, Blaziken and Lucario. Those aren't very good choices. It would be better if weaker Pokemon had Mega Evos.


----------



## oath2order

I truly do not understand why they did it for Mewtwo.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kippla said:


> I don't see why some people hate the Mega Evos.
> 
> EDIT: Oh. They made it for Mewtwo, Absol, Blaziken and Lucario. Those aren't very good choices. It would be better if weaker Pokemon had Mega Evos.



Mahwile and Ampharos got mega evolutions as well.

Pretty bad on Ampharos's part. Considering it's mega evolution gives it a dragon typing. So instead of it originally only being weak to ground type moves. It'll be weak against ground, ice, fairy, and dragon. Seems like a waste, really.


----------



## cwertle

You can see EVS in X an Y. IT IS SO BEAUTIFUL I ALMOST CRIED WHEN I HEARD IT.

And Megablaziken is beautiful. 

AND HE HAS SPEED BOOST.


----------



## Sazie

Sheepish said:


> I was iffy on its design at first, but after seeing all the fanart, I think I've fallen in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amphabulous for life.



LOL I agree and that picture is just what I imagined sorta
The hair/mane flipping dramatically


----------



## Theshadow159

I am so excited for X and Y!


----------



## Fudgenuggets

Hamusuta said:


> Dissapointed that the first Hamster Pokemon looks like a rip off Raichu...
> 
> BUT IT BETTER EVOLVE INTO SOME MEGA HAMSTER.
> 
> Guys...
> Imagine...
> 
> Wait for it..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> MEGA WAILORD



*head explodes*
As if Wailord wasn't mega enough


----------



## Stevey Queen

I hate mega evolutions only because I'm going to have to get an extra of every Pokemon that has one. Which is probably going to be all of them. It's just too much..


----------



## Sheepish

LoveMcQueen said:


> I hate mega evolutions only because I'm going to have to get an extra of every Pokemon that has one. Which is probably going to be all of them. It's just too much..



There's really no need to do that, since Mega evolutions are temporary and are only available in-battle.
And I believe the official website stated that not all Pokemon will have a Mega evolution.


----------



## oath2order

I wish that they didn't call the mega evolutions because everybody things they're permanent.


----------



## Caius

Ahh, I smell a pokemon update that changes mechanics from gen 1. I have long sat and waited for this day. 

But I'm sure in all seriousness it won't be that bad. It's not like evolving a few more pokemon will kill a 100%ist. Personally I stopped after ruby and diamond because I couldn't keep up. I'm not surprised they're adding _more_


----------



## Jinglefruit

Jinglefruit said:


> Reading serebii's page on megaevolution makes me think we will be getting the mega stone as a hold item and pokemon will change form in battle if holding it. So this stone could be a key/non-tradable item that we only get 1/2? of in game so we are limited in how many mega-evo's we can have at a time maybe. ~ Adds some more strategy to wi-fi battles then.



My speculation was right. We have confirmation you can only have 1 mega-evo at a time.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Where did you guys find the confirmation? //fails at these things

I just reaaaaally like the game itself and I probably won't use Mega Evos a lot. LOL JUST KIDDING I'LL ABUSE THEIR POWER. No but seriously. I'll use a Mega Lucario and be done with it. I'm getting Fennekin so Blaziken isn't going to help me out very much.


----------



## Sheepish

Kippla said:


> Where did you guys find the confirmation? //fails at these things



I use Serebii.net to keep up to date with Pokemon news.

Speaking of which, Mega Kangaskhan's just been revealed.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

WHAT?! Are you kidding me? Well, then again, Kangaskhan was never very strong to begin with...


----------



## Jinglefruit

Whoa, whoa, whoa. Whoa... 
Is Mega-Kangaskhan what I think it is? It becomes mother and baby fighting side by side? Imagine Magneton and Dugtrio getting something similar, or Alakazam and Probopass's spoons/mini-node noses now having a purpose in game.

EDIT: Okay, I read 1 post on serebii and it just happened to have this. [9minutes in] ~ And the crowd go wild (for about a minute, and then you see it attack and it's ability)


----------



## Jake

wow ninty proud of you about time you got ur **** together with kangaskhan...

at least this is one mega evolution i do not hate (don't hate mewtwo tho, hate the rest)


----------



## oath2order

SIX YEARS.

SIX YEARS AND KANGASKHAN'S BABY CAN FINALLY DO SOMETHING.

WE CAN WALK DIAGONALLY AND THE BABY CAN FIGHT.

We've come so far.


----------



## Sazie

I would of loved a baby form of Kangaskhan, something similar to this little one. 

(( posted twice by accident but I fixed it))


----------



## Cobby

Please, please, PLEASE, have a Luxray Mega, and have it part Dark type!


----------



## Volvagia

Awesome, I love this mega Kangaskhan!


----------



## Quiggy

Cobby said:


> Please, please, PLEASE, have a Luxray Mega, and have it part Dark type!



I think we need to work on getting it a better movepool first, and i would take more speed over a dark typing any day.


----------



## Hamusuta

ITS SO CUTE OMG <3


----------



## radical6

Cobby said:


> Please, please, PLEASE, have a Luxray Mega, and have it part Dark type!


oh my god yes luxray needs this.

and oh my gosh theyre sooo cute!!! that was so adorable!! mother and child fighting together! this might be my fave mega evolution!


----------



## Jarrad

Isn't it amazing how the crowd reacted? I mean, all they've actually done is just made an animation of a baby kangaskhan jumping out of its mother's pouch and then the crowd burst out into intense screams and cheers...


----------



## Jinglefruit

Jarrad said:


> Isn't it amazing how the crowd reacted? I mean, all they've actually done is just made an animation of a baby kangaskhan jumping out of its mother's pouch and then the crowd burst out into intense screams and cheers...



You did not watch before the 9 minute mark did you? There's a countdown, to the pre-build-up, to the emotional build-up, to empty hype, and then it starts 8 minutes in. xD I would have screamed and cheered too, just cause something meaningful happened.


----------



## oath2order

It's extremely meaningful.

All these years.

Kangaskhan's baby can finally do something <3


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

It's about time it happened. Thank you Nintendo! <3


----------



## Hamusuta

Guys omg mega milltank.
@_@


----------



## Jinglefruit

Hamusuta said:


> Guys omg mega milltank.
> @_@



Mega Snorlax and Lickilicky could be pretty ridiculous. And MegaMeganium just to sound weird.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Whitney's Miltank was bad enough. A Mega Miltank, and I'll quit Pokemon. 

JK, but seriously.


----------



## Midoriya

Um, why were the people in the video moaning 'oh' repeatedly in the video in the beginning?  0_o..


----------



## oath2order

Kippla said:


> Whitney's Miltank was bad enough. A Mega Miltank, and I'll quit Pokemon.
> 
> JK, but seriously.



I kind of want this to happen now


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> It's extremely meaningful.
> 
> All these years.
> 
> Kangaskhan's baby can finally do something <3


----------



## Hamusuta

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Um, why were the people in the video moaning 'oh' repeatedly in the video in the beginning?  0_o..



edit: Oh i see what you mean now, i think it was because they saw their friend on the screen or something? Thats what i guessed anyway.


----------



## Sleepy

oath2order said:


> It's extremely meaningful.
> 
> All these years.
> 
> Kangaskhan's baby can finally do something <3



I cried beautiful, silent, invisible tears of joy when I saw this <3 And of course Mega Mawile. Mawile is in my top 5 favorite pokemon. But why is it's mega form the shiny color of regular Mawile?


----------



## Quiggy

57/10, would use this thing so fast.


----------



## Prof Gallows

The mega pokemon are cool and everything, but I'd like to see some more news on the new pokemon from the region.

Gamescom goes on sometime next week and there will be some demos out there and in Japan. Maybe we'll see some stuff from that.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Dat Cofagrigus evo. I could see that with Cofag's Att/Def swapped. Be amazing on a trick room team.

I actually hope we don't get too many new pokemon revealed. ~3 a month is good for me to keep hype up and then discover the rest while playing yourself. ~ especially now that we won't get them spoiled from seeing the Japanese version.


----------



## catman_

Jinglefruit said:


> Dat Cofagrigus evo. I could see that with Cofag's Att/Def swapped. Be amazing on a trick room team.
> 
> I actually hope we don't get too many new pokemon revealed. ~3 a month is good for me to keep hype up and then discover the rest while playing yourself. ~ especially now that we won't get them spoiled from seeing the Japanese version.



maybe the cofiggy picture can be mega cofagrigus. :3


----------



## Quiggy

Jinglefruit said:


> I actually hope we don't get too many new pokemon revealed.



^

They've already revealed like 25 pokemon from the new region, I don't want any more.


----------



## catman_

Quiggy said:


> ^
> 
> They've already revealed like 25 pokemon from the new region, I don't want any more.



it's a new region...? we all know how much peopled "loved" sinnoh for its lack of new pokemon, more specifically, fire type pokemon.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I meant too many more. xP I think what we know is good for now, seeing as we only have 1 more corocoro release until the games come out! =D And it's not very often we get new pokemon revealed outside of corocoro.
So hopefully next months Corocoro can have starter evo's to help people decide for a month after that.


----------



## Blair

I really hope the starter evolutions get revealed.
I mean they should be, but if the next Corocoro focuses on Mega Evolutions and Fairies, like this issue said it will, I could see us not knowing the starter families till release.
And they're really the only other ones I want to see before launch T_T


----------



## Jinglefruit

Art Imitating Life said:


> I really hope the starter evolutions get revealed.
> I mean they should be, but if the next Corocoro focuses on Mega Evolutions and Fairies, like this issue said it will, I could see us not knowing the starter families till release.
> And they're really the only other ones I want to see before launch T_T



I think we're just getting more information on mega-evos and fairies. Most of the new pokemon are fairy type, we don't need to know anymore. Mega-evos I guess it depends on how many there are going to be. ~ But if each needs it's own pokemonite stone then that's a ton of mega stones we'll need!


----------



## Midoriya

Are they ever going to release what Fairy is weak to?  I really don't care about the starter families, I'm probably just going to use Torchic since I've never had the chance to play in the Hoenn region.

EDIT: I really hope it's weak to the dark type, since Hydreigon is my favorite pokemon, and I don't want it to be passed by too much.


----------



## Blair

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Are they ever going to release what Fairy is weak to?  I really don't care about the starter families, I'm probably just going to use Torchic since I've never had the chance to play in the Hoenn region.
> 
> EDIT: I really hope it's weak to the dark type, since Hydreigon is my favorite pokemon, and I don't want it to be passed by too much.


The Type Chart for Fairy is confirmed for next issue ^^

The rumors right now are Steel, Poison, and Ice.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Art Imitating Life said:


> The Type Chart for Fairy is confirmed for next issue ^^
> 
> The rumors right now are Steel, Poison, and Ice.



I heard only Steel and poison. Ice is already one of the best attacking types, it doesn't need to get stronger!


----------



## Blair

Jinglefruit said:


> I heard only Steel and poison. Ice is already one of the best attacking types, it doesn't need to get stronger!


Yeah, Ice came in as a later rumor, but some of the other things in that "leak" came true, so who knows.
I really hope it isn't true too, but if it is it could be worse.
Mawile doesn't care though, no new weaknesses for Mawile, just boost after boost 

Also, I'm REALLY hoping the Dragon immunity is true *o*


----------



## Midoriya

I really hope the rumors are wrong this time around.


----------



## Blair

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I really hope the rumors are wrong this time around.


Then you REALLY don't want to hear the super effective rumors D:

Dragon (confirmed,) fighting, and Dark.
If that's true Hydreigon will be 4x weak to Fairy D: (Though, aside from coming from a super accurate leak, there's more evidence for Dark not being weak to fairy than there is for it being weak to it.)


----------



## Jinglefruit

Ah, okay, I'm a little behind on the more recent rumours as I haven't been around very consistantly over July.

Probably worth mentioning Fairy is supposedly not very effective on fire and psychic aswell. But no confirmation on what is not very effective on fairy. *that I know of


----------



## Blair

Jinglefruit said:


> Ah, okay, I'm a little behind on the more recent rumours as I haven't been around very consistantly over July.
> 
> Probably worth mentioning Fairy is supposedly not very effective on fire and psychic aswell. But no confirmation on what is not very effective on fairy. *that I know of


Ah, gotchya.

I wouldn't be surprised if, if the Dragon immunity is true, Fairy doesn't get any resistances. 
Being able to switch into Dracos and Outrages is a huge advantage already.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Sheepish said:


> There's really no need to do that, since Mega evolutions are temporary and are only available in-battle.
> And I believe the official website stated that not all Pokemon will have a Mega evolution.



Yah but some pokemon get a new type when they mega-evolve, like Ampharos. I already have an Ampharos and I like it's moves. So I need to get a brand new one specifically for its new mega form. I don't really hate the new mega evolutions. I just think it's overwhelming. Plus, people are gonna abuse them on WiFi battles. They were already hard enough.


----------



## Midoriya

LoveMcQueen said:


> Yah but some pokemon get a new type when they mega-evolve, like Ampharos. I already have an Ampharos and I like it's moves. So I need to get a brand new one specifically for its new mega form. I don't really hate the new mega evolutions. I just think it's overwhelming. Plus, people are gonna abuse them on WiFi battles. They were already hard enough.




There's like, 6 mega-evolutions released so far.  There's a LOT of pokemon that can counter the specific pokemon that got the mega evolutions.  How would people abuse them?  Change is inevitable.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

New Pokemon anime! http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_Lyi2RSVxqg#at=62 

So much news today!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Tom said:


> New Pokemon anime! http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_Lyi2RSVxqg#at=62
> 
> So much news today!



O:

...

O:

My jaw has broke and my soul is damp.


----------



## Midoriya

I have a thread for this (just saying)

And they're not sure if it's an anime yet.


----------



## Sheepish

It's apparently only a special broadcast, as opposed to a full-on series.

Also that announcer sounds so familiar...


----------



## Jinglefruit

I don't think anyone knows for sure, I haven't seen a single thing written that actually goes by information translated from the ad, it's all speculation.


----------



## Jake

idk if this has been mentioned: http://www.pokecommunity.com/showthread.php?t=306894


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Haven't seen it mentioned here but I've seen it spread throughout Pokemon fansites and tumblr all day. Hoping it's a Wii U Collosseum/XD game instead of Battle Revolution.


----------



## ZeroMetroid

Do you think Mega-Evolutions will affect the item Eviolite?

Because if Blissey gets a mega evolution...we're in for some shizzle...


----------



## Blair

ZeroMetroid said:


> Do you think Mega-Evolutions will affect the item Eviolite?
> 
> Because if Blissey gets a mega evolution...we're in for some shizzle...


Very unlikely.
Seeing as they aren't in the dex as their own numbers, it's probably still treated as fully evolved.

Also, the colosseum image was proceeded by a LOT of TCG imagery. 
So maybe a PBR/TCG 2 in 1 game?


----------



## SpellCheckJoe

If it is a new game, and if it's for the Wii U, I'm gonna have a BF.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

SpellCheckJoe said:


> If it is a new game, and if it's for the Wii U, I'm gonna have a BF.



Yeah! A Pokemon Stadium for the Wii U would be totally awesome. I'm just in luck that X and Y are on the 3DS.


----------



## Solar

I hope it's a Colosseum/XD type of game. I loved XD so much. I actually just started my third playthrough of it! If it is, then my Wii U is gonna get an insane amount of use.


----------



## Quiggy

Going to start a Black 2 run with a few twists, for fun.

(ROM obv)
Random starters only.
After every gym i'll use a random number generator to decide my next team member.

I've done so many runs of B/W2 that i need to spice it up a bit, especially after breeding and EV training for the last week.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

PM me the link to the ROM if it is for Mac too. I need a break from my real copy of B2.


----------



## Quiggy

Kippla said:


> PM me the link to the ROM if it is for Mac too. I need a break from my real copy of B2.



I've had this rom for like a year lol, i don't even remember where i got it. I imagine you could find a patched one with a quick search.

Starters were Magikarp, Murkrow and Spiritomb.  Murkrow boutta train through this game.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Well, I'm playing Black on a ROM but it isn't randomized.


----------



## Quiggy

This is the randomizer i use.
https://mega.co.nz/#!kIY2gL6K!aFBmCQAxDb00tYg3jltmiy91C6Y_AnyWR4YfcLIzJpo

It says universal but I've never used it for gen 1&2, i know it works for the DS games though.


----------



## Quiggy

http://pokemon-melanite.wikia.com/wiki/Downloads

Every single one of you should download this beta right now. I really hope the dev gets all the way through this game without dropping it.


----------



## oath2order

Quiggy said:


> http://pokemon-melanite.wikia.com/wiki/Downloads
> 
> Every single one of you should download this beta right now. I really hope the dev gets all the way through this game without dropping it.



I hope it succeeds.


----------



## Platinum Lucario

Am I the only one here who thinks that the 3D Pok?mon game that was teased in some trailer is going to become some Pok?mon Tretta-like arcade game? I've heard that TPCi has trademarked 'Pokk?n Fighters', which in no doubt sounds alot like 'Tekken', the game that Namco-Bandai develops for consoles. Could this 'Pokk?n Fighters' game be a collaboration between Namco-Bandai, Takara-Tomy and Mysterious AQL to develop a successor to Pok?mon Tretta?

Many people have started thinking that it's a Wii U game, it would be great if it was. But just have a think about it, no company that is associated with TPC has even decided to develop a home console battling game. The last one was Pok?mon Battle Revolution on the Wii developed by Genius Sonority, the company in which now only focuses on small Pok?mon game projects, so no more Colosseum-like Pok?mon games anymore. As for HAL Laboratories... they stopped developing Pok?mon games since the early 2000's and now only focus on Super Smash Bros. and Kirby franchises, so no Pok?mon Stadium game.

And since we now have 3D battling in Pok?mon games now, I really don't think it's worthwhile developing a home console game when you've already got 3D battling on the handheld. The main purpose as to why those companies developed those home console Pok?mon games for transferring your handheld game to the console... is because the battle scenes were completely two-dimensional, so they decided to bring in a game in which you could see your Pok?mon in 3D, and that was it's purpose. Now it's no longer needed.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'd love if a PokemonTRETTA went to NA, Europe and Australia. If you don't know what PokemonTRETTA is, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Midoriya

Kippla said:


> I'd love if a PokemonTRETTA went to NA, Europe and Australia. If you don't know what PokemonTRETTA is, I feel sorry for you.




I know what it is, I've been hoping for that for awhile now.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

It's just that since it is Japanese only at the moment, it is less known.

If they make 1/3 of something like TRETTA, I'll be happy.


----------



## Officer Berri

Looked up pokemon Tretta, nothing that interesting looking. I've never even _seen_ an arcade machine that wasn't for sale in a pawn shop before so even if it did interest me I'd never get to play it.

I just want another pokemon snap game. D: That would be amazing.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

It looks awesome. On YouTube, TamashiiHiroka said that "You don't see people lining up with quarters in their pockets anymore now that we can play better games in the comfort of our own home, which is probably why we'll never see _____(forgot how to spell the prequel) nor TRETTA here in the States."


----------



## oath2order

It looks...Okay? I guess? I'd much rather they focus on somthing like an MMO for Pokemon >.>


----------



## Platinum Lucario

Officer Berri said:


> I just want another pokemon snap game. D: That would be amazing.



Hate to burst the bubble for you, but it's never going to happen. Why? Because HAL Laboratories no longer develops Pok?mon games, and hasn't since 2002. Even The Pok?mon Company have officially stated at one stage that they're not going to develop another Pok?mon Snap game. D:


----------



## Gandalf

oath2order said:


> It looks...Okay? I guess? I'd much rather they focus on somthing like an MMO for Pokemon >.>



Pokemon MMO? No. There might be a day and age where a Pokemon MMO could work, but on this generation of nintendo consoles? Not a chance.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

What does MMO stand for?


----------



## oath2order

Kippla said:


> What does MMO stand for?



Massive Multiplayer Online game.

Basically you'd go around the world like you do in the main games, EXCEPT THERE'S OTHER PEOPLE.

They could put it on the computer, Gandalf.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I knew Multiplayer Online was in there, just didn't know it was Massive. LOL

I'd love to see this. A fan game makes it so you can play Pokemon Ruby with other players at the same time, but that's just a fan game.


----------



## Midoriya

Has anyone done the Dialga event but me?  I did it yesterday and equipped it with the Adamant Orb.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I don't need events, I've got PokeGen. 

I'm going to make myself never cheat in X/Y, and never reset.


----------



## Midoriya

I don't understand why people don't just do the events.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Because they miss the events or can't get to them.


----------



## Midoriya

What is pokegen, then?  If it's some kind of cheat system, I strongly disapprove.  Cheating brings corruption to games in my opinion.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Not sure what to clarify it. You create the Pokemon, upload its file to PokeGTS/PokeCheats and send it to your game via GTS, so basically unlegit Pokemon unless they create offspring, which are legit. Cheating, I guess. I do it rarely though.


----------



## Midoriya

Kippla said:


> Not sure what to clarify it. You create the Pokemon, upload its file to PokeGTS/PokeCheats and send it to your game via GTS, so basically unlegit Pokemon unless they create offspring, which are legit. Cheating, I guess. I do it rarely though.




That's what my ex-friend used to do.  It's how a lot of people get their teams to be in a league, but I really don't like that people have given in to cheating.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I did it because for some reason, the Elite Four kept pwning my team even though I was 10 levels higher than them. Haven't done it since.


----------



## yourlilemogirl

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Has anyone done the Dialga event but me?  I did it yesterday and equipped it with the Adamant Orb.



I keep forgetting this is going on at GameStop until one of my friends bring up that they got it while preordering XY lol


----------



## Sazie

I wonder if I should preorder Pokemon Y?
I heard when people preordered Animal Crossing it was late or something,
not for all people but some I heard had trouble. o_o


----------



## Midoriya

You should.  Some areas just have shipping problems.


----------



## Sazie

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> You should.  Some areas just have shipping problems.



Alrighty!  one more question though, which store can I get it preordered? This is pretty much my first time lol


----------



## Midoriya

Sazie said:


> Alrighty!  one more question though, which store can I get it preordered? This is pretty much my first time lol



Gamestop


----------



## Prof Gallows

You can preorder pretty much anywhere that has games.

They'll be downloadable too, if you wanted to do that instead.


----------



## wholocked10

Sazie said:


> Alrighty!  one more question though, which store can I get it preordered? This is pretty much my first time lol



Canada doesn't have Game Stop, right? If not, then EB Games which is actually owned by them, Target, Best Buy, etc


----------



## Midoriya

wholocked10 said:


> Canada doesn't have Game Stop, right? If not, then EB Games which is actually owned by them, Target, Best Buy, etc



Oh yes, sorry, I forgot about that.


----------



## oath2order

Hey Kippla if you see this

Good luck with PokeGen in the future after X&Y. Y'know, cause the whole new gen thing and the GTS shutting down >.>

Wish I knew about it earlier.


----------



## yourlilemogirl

oath2order said:


> Hey Kippla if you see this
> 
> Good luck with PokeGen in the future after X&Y. Y'know, cause the whole new gen thing and the GTS shutting down >.>
> 
> Wish I knew about it earlier.



The trading service will still be available, its just the Dream World that's being closed to BW/BW2 players as they're revamping it to be used for XY players.


----------



## Gandalf

oath2order said:


> They could put it on the computer, Gandalf.



Pokemon on the computer? If that day ever comes, I'll eat my hat.

We can only dream of it for now.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

LOL. I don't bother with it anymore, I don't need to.


----------



## Midoriya

There's certain pokemon games that can be downloaded on the computer made by other companies.  I don't think pokemon on the computer is a possibility though, cause crappy microsoft is with the XBOX series, and I doubt they'll ever let pokemon get more sales by releasing it onto the computer.  crappy XBOX and COD.  If they find a way to make the game for apple computers, then that would be great.


----------



## oath2order

Kippla said:


> LOL. I don't bother with it anymore, I don't need to.



Is it easy to use though?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Yup. You just get the program, choose the Pokemon, and edit its EVs/IVs/moves/held item/nature/ability/OT/contest stats/etc. Then you save the file, upload it to PokeGTS/PokeCheats, copy/paste the distribution link and get the Pokemon via GTS. You'll have to change your 3DS's Primary DNS to a certain one to get the Pokemon though. 

It's very simple, actually.


----------



## Midoriya

I know this has probably been mentioned before, but is anyone in AMERICA excited for the Pokemon Rumble U release on Thursday besides me?  I'll get either a Black Kyurem, or a White Kyurem for pre-ordering the game at gamestop today.  This will be so cool.  Just send out my transformed legendary and stop the competition to death, XD (I'm sure it's going to be a lot harder than that though).  The one thing I'm wondering right now: Is there a solo, story mode in the game?  I'd get really bored if I just battled with friends all the time.


----------



## oath2order

Tested it on PokeCheats' Generator, works perfectly!


----------



## VillageDweller

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I know this has probably been mentioned before, but is anyone in AMERICA excited for the Pokemon Rumble U release on Thursday besides me?  I'll get either a Black Kyurem, or a White Kyurem for pre-ordering the game at gamestop today.  This will be so cool.  Just send out my transformed legendary and stop the competition to death, XD (I'm sure it's going to be a lot harder than that though).  The one thing I'm wondering right now: Is there a solo, story mode in the game?  I'd get really bored if I just battled with friends all the time.



I don't know anything about Rumble U but in the other 2 Rumble games there have been story modes for solo, although you can also play the levels in multiplayer which is good!  (might've just been in the 3DS one) I know Rumble U came out in Europe.. whenever ago and I was planning on getting it but then my want of the game just died. @_@ I don't think I'm interested in it for now, but I enjoyed Super Pokemon Rumble/Rumble Blast.

Also, I've been playing that Pokemon Melanite fan-game and I think it's really good! I just want to find an Aron, which is listed in Route 3/5 but I can't find it D=


----------



## Midoriya

VillageDweller said:


> I don't know anything about Rumble U but in the other 2 Rumble games there have been story modes for solo, although you can also play the levels in multiplayer which is good!  (might've just been in the 3DS one) I know Rumble U came out in Europe.. whenever ago and I was planning on getting it but then my want of the game just died. @_@ I don't think I'm interested in it for now, but I enjoyed Super Pokemon Rumble/Rumble Blast.
> 
> Also, I've been playing that Pokemon Melanite fan-game and I think it's really good! I just want to find an Aron, which is listed in Route 3/5 but I can't find it D=




The main reason I want to play it so bad, is because they've finally combined figures and Pokemon.  Just like Skylanders, or Disney Infinity, but with Pokemon.  I started with Rumble Blast too, and really liked it, so that's another reason why.  I can understand why some people like you just don't want it though.  It's more of a free-for-all battle game that is a hit and miss with people.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> The main reason I want to play it so bad, is because they've finally combined figures and Pokemon.  Just like Skylanders, or Disney Infinity, but with Pokemon.  I started with Rumble Blast too, and really liked it, so that's another reason why.  I can understand why some people like you just don't want it though.  It's more of a free-for-all battle game that is a hit and miss with people.



I'm looking for walkthroughs on YouTube of Rumble U the day it comes out. I have Rumble Blast and I really love it. I just re-beat it and began using Munna for passwords, so I'll end up where I was when I beat it the first time.


----------



## Gandalf

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> There's certain pokemon games that can be downloaded on the computer made by other companies.  I don't think pokemon on the computer is a possibility though, cause crappy microsoft is with the XBOX series, and I doubt they'll ever let pokemon get more sales by releasing it onto the computer.  crappy XBOX and COD.  If they find a way to make the game for apple computers, then that would be great.



Just for the record, Microsoft and Apple have zero control over what platforms Pokemon is released on.


----------



## VillageDweller

So Rumble U is now out in America!  Anyone got it yet? And if so, what figures did you get? It's nice to see a game finally using the NFC feature of the Wii U's GamePad, hopefully there'll be more games like that soon.

Also, 2000 replies in this thread now!  200 pages of Pokemon glory.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I love the look of Pokemon Rumble U. 

Does anyone know how to get the Mac verison of PTCGO running? It just doesn't load...


----------



## oath2order

Kippla said:


> I love the look of Pokemon Rumble U.
> 
> Does anyone know how to get the Mac verison of PTCGO running? It just doesn't load...



PTCGO??


----------



## Midoriya

VillageDweller said:


> So Rumble U is now out in America!  Anyone got it yet? And if so, what figures did you get? It's nice to see a game finally using the NFC feature of the Wii U's GamePad, hopefully there'll be more games like that soon.
> 
> Also, 2000 replies in this thread now!  200 pages of Pokemon glory.



I already brought up this news on the last page, but whatever.
I beat it the day it came out in the USA.  I beat all the optional levels too, used all the passwords, and scanned my Black Kyurem figure before starting the first level.  It was an amazingly fun game, but I think it was a little too short.  It's okay with me that it was short though, since it didn't cost as much as a regular Wii U game.


EDIT: They meant Pokemon Trading Card Game Online.  And I don't think it works for macs yet.


----------



## Ashtot

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> That's what my ex-friend used to do.  It's how a lot of people get their teams to be in a league, but I really don't like that people have given in to cheating.



Most of the time teams are created from PokeGen for use in competitive play, where EVERYONE uses it and approves.

Also, for those of you talking about a Pokemon MMO, there IS a Pokemon MMO, PokeMMO. http://pokemmo.eu/ Pokemon FireRed online. Works really well and gets constant updates.


----------



## Midoriya

You said:


> Most of the time teams are created from PokeGen for use in competitive play, where EVERYONE uses it and approves.
> 
> Also, for those of you talking about a Pokemon MMO, there IS a Pokemon MMO, PokeMMO. http://pokemmo.eu/ Pokemon FireRed online. Works really well and gets constant updates.




Lol, I find it funny how you reply to about a five page old post that I typed up.  I don't use or approve of it, that's my opinion.  It seems like you're purposely only attacking me when I post my opinions on something (like on the toontown thread)

And I think they meant a pokemon MMO that's not based off of a single game.  Something that involves everything.


----------



## oath2order

I doubt there's an MMO with everything.


----------



## Ashtot

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Lol, I find it funny how you reply to about a five page old post that I typed up.  I don't use or approve of it, that's my opinion.  It seems like you're purposely only attacking me when I post my opinions on something (like on the toontown thread)
> 
> And I think they meant a pokemon MMO that's not based off of a single game.  Something that involves everything.



Woah sorry man, didn't realize it sounded like I was attacking you. Seriously, didn't mean any offense whatsoever.


----------



## Midoriya

You said:


> Woah sorry man, didn't realize it sounded like I was attacking you. Seriously, didn't mean any offense whatsoever.



It's fine.

@Oath: Maybe not everything, but just a general pokemon MMORPG.


----------



## Colton S

Well, Corocoro is getting closer to leaking! I wonder what new Megas we will see.


----------



## ForgottenT

Just Pre ordered Pokemon X today 
Can?t wait >.<


----------



## oath2order

I dunno if I should preorder it :/

Ya'll think they're going to do a third game this time around? Pokemon Z? Pokemonz? XD


----------



## Sheepish

The name kind of sets itself up for a Pokemon Z, but who knows. Maybe they'll do a Pokemon X/Y 2.

Also, there's a Pokemon Direct tomorrow at 4AM PDT/7AM EDT/12PM BST/1PM CET/8PM JST.
welp, guess I'm not sleeping tonight.


----------



## Sazie

I don't think I'm going to bother with EV's ever again... 
Mostly cause now I know it takes the fun out of everything but eh... I might try again ^_^;


----------



## Solar

Pokemon Direct tomorrow at 4AM PDT!! Luckily it's before school for me!! Come on starter evolutions!!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

What time is that in EST?


----------



## Sheepish

Kippla said:


> What time is that in EST?



7AM.


----------



## Midoriya

I think we're finally going to get to see what the fairy type is weak to (That's what I want to see the most); they're trolling my beloved favorite type of dragons right now).  I'll be able to watch it because I don't start school until a week from today (And even if I did have school I could wake up early).


----------



## Sheepish

So, this is a thing:






The rest of the information revealed in the Pokemon Direct are as follows- 
New Pokemon-related software:

Pokemon Bank: an online storage with 100 total boxes, allowing you to store a total of 3000 Pokemon.
PokeTransporter: allows you to transfer Pokemon from Black/White/Black2/White2 to Pokemon Bank, therefore allowing you to use them in Pokemon X/Y
Pokemon Bank is required for activation of PokeTransporter.
Pokemon Bank is a paid service - there is an annual fee ($5, according to the Japanese stream)
They also mentioned compatibility to future games.
Other information:

Your first partner Pokemon (Chespin, Fennekin, Froakie) wont be given to you by your professor: it will be given to you by your friend.
Professor Sycamore will be giving you one of the original starters (Bulbasaur, Charmander, Squirtle)
Venusaur, Charizard, and Blastoise all have Mega Evolution forms.
The special edition blue 3DS XL, as well as a matching red 3DS XL, will also be released in North America and Europe on September 27.


----------



## Solar

That was such a disappointment of a Nintendo Direct.


----------



## StarMayor

I'm really looking forward to these games. Just so many interesting things that I've seen so far. I've already got my team somewhat planned out. 

I really am intrigued by the Fairy type and I'm thinking of using a Spritzee for my team. I'm not sure about the Mega Evolution forms yet though.


----------



## Farobi

DROUGHT CHARIZARD GG. *** SR though :/


----------



## Horus

Neat


----------



## SockHead

Charizard looked beast mode, Venasaur looks like a hippy, and Blastoise looks like a Digimon. Can't complain though, since they're giving one of them to you!


----------



## Sheepish

I kinda like the look of Tanktoise.

Also, looks like a new Pokemon snuck its way into the direct:


----------



## Blair

That Alpaca Poke is soo cute! I hope it has a first form <w<

Other than that, getting two starters is awesome, bank is awesome though not huge on paying to transfer Pokemon, I'm fine as long as it's reasonable. The only ability upgrade is possibly Blastoise, out of the starter Megas (as, tbh, Ninetails is a better drought user than Charizard would be, Charizard would really prefer to keep Solar Power when it mega evolved.)


----------



## Sheepish

I think Bank will have a free trial period on release, probably so people can transfer their Pokemon over to X/Y without having to pay.

Thick Fat to negate the SE fire and ice damage for Venusaur doesn't seem too bad. I'm not a competitive player, though, so I could just be talking nonsense.


----------



## Blair

Sheepish said:


> I think Bank will have a free trial period on release, probably so people can transfer their Pokemon over to X/Y without having to pay.
> 
> Thick Fat to negate the SE fire and ice damage for Venusaur doesn't seem too bad. I'm not a competitive player, though, so I could just be talking nonsense.


Ooh, okay. I'd pay for it anyway, though, it's a really cool service.

And yeah, thick fat WOULD be good for Venusaur, if it didn't already have Chlorophyll. This might make it more useful out side of Sun and Rain teams, though, which would be nice. Tankier Venusaurs might pop up next gen.


----------



## SockHead

Here's Venusaur and Blastoise incase anyone wants to see the official art:


----------



## oath2order

Benmjy said:


> That was such a disappointment of a Nintendo Direct.



NO.

How much did they say they were charging for Pokemon Bank?

YOU CAN TRANSFER FROM BLACK?! THAT'S FREAKING AWESOME. I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Sheepish

oath2order said:


> How much did they say they were charging for Pokemon Bank?


The NA or EU directs didn't have a price, but the Japanese one said it will be 500 yen per year, so around $5.


----------



## Jas0n

Sheepish said:


> The NA or EU directs didn't have a price, but the Japanese one said it will be 500 yen per year, so around $5.



But they'll likely bump up the price for NA and EU, so like $10 and probably ?10 and €10 because EU are always screwed over.


----------



## Joshaluke

I'm confused about the starter thing. Will you get to choose one of the new starters AND one of the originals or only one starter of the six total?


----------



## Jas0n

Joshaluke said:


> I'm confused about the starter thing. Will you get to choose one of the new starters AND one of the originals or only one starter of the six total?



Apparently you get two starters. A choice from the new 3 starters and a choice from the original starters.


----------



## Joshaluke

Jas0n said:


> Apparently you get two starters. A choice from the new 3 starters and a choice from the original starters.



That's awesome!  Although I'm torn because I'm set on getting the new fire starter and it's so hard to pass up Charmander, but I don't want to start with two fires.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I'm pretty sure the kanto starters will be given after you beat the game. Most likely. And why do we have to pay to transfer pokemon now? That's ********. I don't even see the point of pokemon bank other then the transporter.


----------



## Joshaluke

LoveMcQueen said:


> I'm pretty sure the kanto starters will be given after you beat the game. Most likely. And why do we have to pay to transfer pokemon now? That's ********. I don't even see the point of pokemon bank other then the transporter.



I'm assuming you'd be able to just transfer pokemon for free if you have a second 3DS? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Heir

Although I played Red/blue, and FireRed/Leaf Green, I've never really been a fan of the original starters, but I am glad that they're coming back and have Mega Evolutions. Even though I don't really want them in my party...

A+ GameFreak


----------



## ForgottenT

Joshaluke said:


> That's awesome!  Although I'm torn because I'm set on getting the new fire starter and it's so hard to pass up Charmander, but I don't want to start with two fires.



That?s the exact problem i?m having :I


----------



## oath2order

LoveMcQueen said:


> I'm pretty sure the kanto starters will be given after you beat the game. Most likely. And why do we have to pay to transfer pokemon now? That's ********. I don't even see the point of pokemon bank other then the transporter.



MASSIVE storage.


----------



## Jas0n

LoveMcQueen said:


> I'm pretty sure the kanto starters will be given after you beat the game. Most likely. And why do we have to pay to transfer pokemon now? That's ********. I don't even see the point of pokemon bank other then the transporter.



Nope, the Kanto starters are the starters you get from the first professor in the game. The new starters you get from a "friend"


----------



## Midoriya

Lol, this is going to be great.  If we're aloud to have more than one starter in the beginning then I'm going to have my team start like this:

Torchic (from the event)
Bulbasaur
Froakie


That would be interesting and fun to be able to have three different starters on a team at maybe the same time.  Also, it would help cover each other's weaknesses.  Well played GF, well played.


EDIT: I would probably make my Blaziken into a mega, since you can only have one mega on a team (I think).  I wouldn't mind that both Mega Blaziken and Regular Venusaur would be weak to psychic.  All I would need to do is capture a bug, ghost, or dark type.


----------



## Joshaluke

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Lol, this is going to be great.  If we're aloud to have more than one starter in the beginning then I'm going to have my team start like this:
> 
> Torchic (from the event)
> Bulbasaur
> Froakie
> 
> 
> That would be interesting and fun to be able to have three different starters on a team at maybe the same time.  Also, it would help cover each other's weaknesses.  Well played GF, well played.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I would probably make my Blaziken into a mega, since you can only have one mega on a team (I think).  I wouldn't mind that both Mega Blaziken and Regular Venusaur would be weak to psychic.  All I would need to do is capture a bug, ghost, or dark type.



I could be mistaken, but I thought what I read previously was that the mega evolutions were temporary during battle and the pokemon would revert back to their final evolution forms after the battle?


----------



## Midoriya

Joshaluke said:


> I could be mistaken, but I thought what I read previously was that the mega evolutions were temporary during battle and the pokemon would revert back to their final evolution forms after the battle?



They are, I meant make it into a mega whenever the battle is going on (Why does everyone not understand my posts when I don't post a long paragraph -_-...)


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jas0n said:


> Nope, the Kanto starters are the starters you get from the first professor in the game. The new starters you get from a "friend"



Did it say at the beginning of the game though? I can't watch the direct. It won't load. It's weird to have 2 starters in the beginning of the game. But cool because megachairzard is awesome. But still I want my party to be all new pokemon so I won't train it right away.


----------



## Scribbler397

Pokemon is making you pay for everything lately. First making masters pay to enter tournaments and taking away player rewards, and now you have to pay for pokemon bank. How do they expect one to afford all of this?


----------



## Ashtot

Even a hobo could afford $5 a year...


----------



## Midoriya

You said:


> Even a hobo could afford $5 a year...



This is true.  They could see a five dollar bill on the ground, pick it up, and then pay for the service.  XD.  And that's over the course of a year, that's really cheap.  And I don't know nor care about the tournaments thing, because I haven't entered any and don't plan on it.

EDIT: Did I read that right?  1,500 people got banned for cheating on it?  That's hilarious; serves them right


----------



## Trent the Paladin

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> This is true.  They could see a five dollar bill on the ground, pick it up, and then pay for the service.  XD.  And that's over the course of a year, that's really cheap.  And I don't know nor care about the tournaments thing, because I haven't entered any and don't plan on it.
> 
> EDIT: Did I read that right?  1,500 people got banned for cheating on it?  That's hilarious; serves them right



Yeah so I'm not to mad about Pokemon Bank. I mean heck, I spent $15 or $20 on My Pokemon Ranch and then however much Pokemon Box was way back when. Completely fine with that and maybe I can actually breed for the "perfect" shiny Noctowl I want.  Fees for the TCG Masters I can almost agree on being silly but those guys know you spend arms and legs on the cards so it probably won't exceed $10 or $15 bucks. For $20 I better be getting some cards and a drink. At least the VCG is still free.

I am pretty curious as to when we'll get the Kanto starters and whether or not we get the National Dex right out the gate.


----------



## Lavulin98

Well  I'm going to use only the trial version of the bank to transfer my beloved teams c: but if it doesn't work, White 2 will be forever alive!
I don't breed and I completed the national pokedex in White2 and I don't plan to do it again. They should have space at least for the natioal pokedex in.


----------



## Jake

http://decentivity.tumblr.com/post/60338425778/mystery-solved-reddit


----------



## matt

Im gonna buy this!!!


----------



## Farobi

matt said:


> Im gonna buy this!!!



obv 70% of tbt are


----------



## matt

Personally I think it is getting to be more for children now because of the pet your pokemon thing


----------



## Pidjiken

LoveMcQueen said:


> I'm pretty sure the kanto starters will be given after you beat the game. Most likely. And why do we have to pay to transfer pokemon now? That's ********. I don't even see the point of pokemon bank other then the transporter.



Bank is a godsend for professional breeders like myself. 24 boxes in game is just NOT enough for all the **** I do and need to store. I have to release some rather superior specimens from time to time just because I don't have space. 

While regular players won't really care much, the really good breeders are rejoicing. No more releasing NFs.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I enjoy the Pokemon Bank feature. Or, I will enjoy. 

Can we talk about Pokemon Showdown here?


----------



## Hamusuta

Kippla said:


> I enjoy the Pokemon Bank feature. Or, I will enjoy.
> 
> Can we talk about Pokemon Showdown here?



what is pokemon showdown.


and im not getting pokemon bank. i only capture pokemon i want on my team


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Pokemon Showdown is a battle simulator. It's like Pokemon-Online. There's a chatbox with leagues and stuff.


----------



## SockHead

So I preordered Pokemon Y today at Gamestop and I got a sick poster of the Kalos region! On the back is Yveltal and Xerneas. Anyone else get one?


----------



## Midoriya

SockHead said:


> So I preordered Pokemon Y today at Gamestop and I got a sick poster of the Kalos region! On the back is Yveltal and Xerneas. Anyone else get one?




Yes; a month ago.  They're doing a midnight release at the store I preordered too, and it's the only midnight release pokemon X Y store in my whole area


----------



## Sazie

Horus said:


> Neat



Charizard is awesome! But now hes even more awesome~ :3


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

They epically screwed up Blastoise. But I'm still picking it to cover for Fennekin.


----------



## Ashtot

I think Blastoise looks pretty cool... And I'm pretty sure you get the Kanto starters at the beginning of the game. Didn't they say that in the Pokemon Direct?


----------



## Sheepish

I think Mega Blastoise looks cool, too.
And I don't think they mentioned anything about when you get the starters. All I remember is that Sycamore gives them to you.


----------



## Ashtot

I think it was definitely implied by the fact that the new professor gives them to you. And they emphasized the fact that you get both starters. My guess is it's at the beginning.


----------



## Sazie

You said:


> I think it was definitely implied by the fact that the new professor gives them to you. And they emphasized the fact that you get both starters. My guess is it's at the beginning.


Both starters? Really? o_o


----------



## Sheepish

Take into consideration that they'll also be distributing a Torchic via Wi-Fi, and you could have half your team filled with starters.

Though as awesome it'd be to have Chespin, Squirtle, and Torchic all together, I'll probably avoid using the older starters so I can give the newer Pokemon a chance first.


----------



## Sazie

Sheepish said:


> Take into consideration that they'll also be distributing a Torchic via Wi-Fi, and you could have half your team filled with starters.
> 
> Though as awesome it'd be to have Chespin, Squirtle, and Torchic all together, I'll probably avoid using the older starters so I can give the newer Pokemon a chance first.


I'm totally using Fennekin, if I can get my hands on a Mudkip and Bulbasaur. :3
I'll be happy with those starters, although I prefer Charmander still over Fennekin.
I have no idea why... o_o? well nothing of good reason


----------



## oath2order

why does nobody like grass starters


----------



## Farobi

oath2order said:


> why does nobody like grass starters



Theyre fugly. I like chespin tho.

And regarding pokemonshowdown kippla stated earlier, did anyone reach the top 10 ladder? i reached it like months ago in the nu tier with the alt 'realsea breaking' and 'theblueditto' and 'cameruption'

2ez man...


----------



## Pidjiken

oath2order said:


> why does nobody like grass starters



Because Grass is irrefutably the worst typing in the game. 

1) It's the type with the most types that resist it, double resistances to Grass are very common.
2) It's tied with rock for most weaknesses of any type.
3) There are much better type options for the types that it's strong against. 
4) Of the most powerful Grass moves almost all have crippling drawbacks
5) The strong Grass moves that don't have crippling drawbacks are rare, and never on a Grass type with a good stat pool to properly utilize it. To make matters worse they cannot be bred into the grass types with stronger stat pools.
6) Nearly every single Grass type Pokemon has horrid Primary and Secondary move pools.

There are very very few Pokemon with a grass typing that are actually considered competitive, all of them fall into a support or wall role, in which there are better options outside of the grass type.


----------



## RitsuBel

You said:


> I think it was definitely implied by the fact that the new professor gives them to you. And they emphasized the fact that you get both starters. My guess is it's at the beginning.


You get the Kalos starters from I believe Tierno (in the Japanese stream's clips, he bends over the side of his chair at the end of the conversation with Sana/Shauna about getting her first pokemon). Sana/Shauna, opposite gender kid, and you get them, Tierno and Trevor already have their first pokemon. Kanto's are from the professor which is at least one town later, don't know if any other members of the quintet get the other two.

I intend to ditch the kanto starter. I don't like having multiple startermons on my team, it kinda cheapens the value they have in being my starter to me. And I don't like any of the kanto starters enough to replace my kalos starter with them (and I don't like any of their megas), so yeah. I'll pick them so that I can get all three without needing to reset much and don't need to transfer them forward to the bank for the dex, but I don't want to use them at all. Same goes for the torchic (even worse, that one has a different OT so you're kinda screwed at the beginning with it)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Think about this guys. We get 2 starters{3 if you get Torchic from the Mystery Gift} in X/Y. Nintendo isn't giving us extra starters to be nice, there's something fishy about it. This may be the challenge Pokemon fans have been awaiting for a long time, challenging enough to give us extra starters.


----------



## Sheepish

Maybe it's just their way of trying to hook the people who dropped the series in earlier generations.
I'd love for there to be more of a challenge during the main story, though. As long as that means better battle AI, rather than sudden level jumps or something.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

True, but the game would be much too easy then. I think the battles will be tougher, and a more developed storyline.


----------



## Stevey Queen

If the main story had battles like they do in battle facilities, that would be a challenge.


----------



## kite

Kippla said:


> Think about this guys. We get 2 starters{3 if you get Torchic from the Mystery Gift} in X/Y. Nintendo isn't giving us extra starters to be nice, there's something fishy about it. This may be the challenge Pokemon fans have been awaiting for a long time, challenging enough to give us extra starters.



That would be awesome, an upped difficulty rating in Pokemon. 

Personally I won't be using the previous gen starters so I can enjoy the game anew (at least in my first playthrough). I'm really tempted to get 2 games, one to start over a lot and the other as my main game.


----------



## Sazie

I hope this will be more of a challenge~ :3 although with my first adventure on figuring out mega evolutions... it might be a big challenge. ^_^; I'm not a very good pokemon trainer... I need some expert help.


----------



## oath2order

I would like a bit of more of a challenge


----------



## Jake

New **** such as pokemon, megas and started evos. Too lazy to link but this is pretty much what you missed...

Chespin + pignite = chespin evo

Fennekin evo =


----------



## Farobi

i wanted chespin but lol


----------



## Jake

Farobi said:


> i wanted chespin but lol



SAME GUESS WHO IS PICKING FROAKIE NOW LELELELELELELLELELELELELELEL


----------



## Farobi

Jake. said:


> SAME GUESS WHO IS PICKING FROAKIE NOW LELELELELELELLELELELELELELEL



ya chespin became chespi?ata now haha


----------



## Sheepish

... Chespin's going to be redeemed by its final evo, right? RIGHT?!

welp, guess I'm going with Froakie.


----------



## Thunder

Has science gone too far?

Fennekin looks like it's growing wings out of it's ears, and Chespin kinda looks like he's advertising something in a silly green suit.

I'm gonna wait for Chespin's final evo, but I'm not very optimistic about it.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Chespin evo: lmao
Fennekin evo: omg sexy
Froakie evo: way too cool for school

Fennekin better not evolve into fire/fighting type. He is starting to look like it.


----------



## Sheepish

While it would be hilarious to read the internet's reaction if Fennekin became yet another Fire/Fighting, the witch's broom-tail that its first stage has, and all the mentions of Psychic moves seem to imply that if it gains another type, it'll most likely be Psychic.

In other news, those fossil Pokemon look pretty neat.


----------



## Sazie

LoveMcQueen said:


> Chespin evo: lmao
> Fennekin evo: omg sexy
> Froakie evo: way too cool for school
> 
> Fennekin better not evolve into fire/fighting type. He is starting to look like it.



I hope not as well, Fennekin looks cool in his new evolution but if hes fighting... I'm choosing Froakie. ^_^;
I'm not good with fighting types, only Lucario but that's pretty much it.


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh my god. My Fen fen is gonna look amazing!! And Froakie is also awesome!!

Chespin.. uh. Well... you tried, Chespin.

Welcome to the fire type family, Fennekin! 83


----------



## oath2order

Mega Garchomp. That is all.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Just saw the corocoro leaks. And much like everyone else who was going to pick Chespin as a starter I've suddenly decided on Froakie. Though I do want to see a giant round hedgehog final evo, I can't imagine it'll be as good as Froakie. 
Megamewtwo X is a bit... do not want. I want to get X as well. 

But I am ecstatic about a diplodocus pokemon. =D Even if it does seem to have the worst typing of anything ever.


----------



## ForgottenT

Mega Mewtwo X looks hideous lol, I just changed my pre order from X to Y, the only reason I was gonna pre order X was because I prefer the box art on it anyways.
So far I?m not sure what starter I should go for, I like Fennekin, but they are gonna give away a free Torchic with the Mega stone for Blaziken, I hope Fennekin will be FIRE/PSYCHIC because then I would have a reason to chose it, other than that it?s my favorite out of the 3, for the Kanto starters I?m not sure if I should go for Squirtle or Bulbasaur, I like them both..
I hope that Chespins final evo will justify the first evo, Froakies evo looks pretty cool, and I like Fennekins evo too


----------



## Officer Berri

Just took a look around to find the leaks!

Mega Mewtwo X is hnnng awesome. I am SO happy I am getting X.

I like the blue and white fox looking things. I want both of them. I will have a fox army!!! The llama looking thing and two dinosaurs are also amazing.

I also saw a chart. Is that the type advantage chart or something? We finally learn what Fairy is strong and weak too?!


----------



## Sheepish

Jinglefruit said:


> But I am ecstatic about a diplodocus pokemon. =D Even if it does seem to have the worst typing of anything ever.



It has a pretty cool (no pun intended) ability. Though I'm sure its stats will be defensively oriented, pretty much killing any potential to be useful.




Officer Berri said:


> I also saw a chart. Is that the type advantage chart or something? We finally learn what Fairy is strong and weak too?!


Yep. Offensively, Fairy is super effective against Dragon, Fighting, and Dark, and is resisted by Fire, Poison, and Steel. Defensively, it's immune to Dragon, resists Fighting, Bug, and Dark, and is weak to Poison and Steel.

Interestingly, Steel has also lost its resistance to Dark and Ghost.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I thought we knew what Fairy was strong/weak too from the beginning. I already knew all that.. ^


----------



## Officer Berri

I am so happy they're weak to steel. Plays upon the fact that fairies can be repelled with iron!


----------



## Sheepish

LoveMcQueen said:


> I thought we knew what Fairy was strong/weak too from the beginning. I already knew all that.. ^



They were 'revealed' in a series of rumours/leaks from PokeBeach a while back. It just so happens that the rumours (so far) have been proven to be correct.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Fennekin's evo is totally boss.

Is that the 1st evo, or final?


----------



## Sheepish

Kippla said:


> Fennekin's evo is totally boss.
> 
> Is that the 1st evo, or final?



Just their first.

I'm still hoping Chespin will break out of it's awkward first stage phase and evolve into an awesome chestnut knight. Pretty please, Gamefreak?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm sorry, Chespin, but you look awful in your evo. Oh well. Froakie is too cool for school and Fennekin is just.... awesome.


----------



## fierceonigami

I'm hoping the starters' final evolution look good (I do like both Fennekin's and Froakie's evolutions so far) but I'm going to go with Fennekin and Squirtle, and I convinced my BF to preorder one so he'll get froakie and charmander so that we both start out with a fire and water type. I'm getting X (he's getting Y), but I dislike the Mega Mewtwo X but hopefully there's enough X unique pokemon that I wind up liking to make up for it. I do like the fossil pokemon and I can't wait to show them to my BF since he loves dinosaurs, especially the T-rex and diplodocus, so I think he'll absolutely love them.


----------



## Sheepish

I always really liked both Chespin's and Froakie's designs from the get-go, but I wanted to start with Chespin this time around since I've never chosen the Grass starter during my first playthrough of any of the past games.

I doubt that anyone thought it would evolve into Chespignite, gah.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I taken up on a serious vow. I will always choose the fire starter first, beat the game and restart with the water. Then grass. Then a Nuzlocke with the fire starter only.


----------



## Shiny Celebi

I almost laughed at Fennekin's evo before I realized what it was supposed to look like. I really like Froakie's though it looks cool.I still plan to choose Fennekin. Not big on any of the new Pokemon reveals though, they're ok enough I guess. 

I am not using a Kanto Starter though Im picking up Bulbasaur in X and Charmander in Y. This is gonna be a great game I can tell. Only a month left until release


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

October can't come fast enough!


----------



## Midoriya

I liked Froakie even before the middle evolutions were released.  Froakie was in last place in voting on Serebii's poll.  Oh, how the tables have turned.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

The comments on the new video for CoroCoro TheJWittz made are blowing up. I'm having a hard time replying and reading comments.


----------



## Hamusuta

Chespin bby what have they done to you ;-; 
Fennekin here I come.


----------



## Officer Berri

Shiny Celebi said:


> I almost laughed at Fennekin's evo before I realized what it was supposed to look like.


It's... supposed to look like something?

I just saw 'amazing fox anthro' and lost my mind. xD


----------



## oath2order

One of my friends at work works in HR. They met through Pokemon.

She's getting Y and he's getting X.


----------



## Sheepish

Officer Berri said:


> It's... supposed to look like something?
> 
> I just saw 'amazing fox anthro' and lost my mind. xD


It has some elements that make it resemble a witch. Note how there's a stick stuck in its tail to make it resemble a witch's broom. Also, the way its fur flares out kind of makes it look like a dress.




oath2order said:


> One of my friends at work works in HR. They met through Pokemon.
> 
> She's getting Y and he's getting X.


That's really cute :3


----------



## Jinglefruit

LoveMcQueen said:


> I thought we knew what Fairy was strong/weak too from the beginning. I already knew all that.. ^





Sheepish said:


> They were 'revealed' in a series of rumours/leaks from PokeBeach a while back. It just so happens that the rumours (so far) have been proven to be correct.



Actually the rumours got Fairy''s type match-ups wrong. 
Rumours said Fire and psychic resisted fairy and missed a type somewhere else. So we can't take all rrumours as true, though I think this is the first thing to be proved wrong from Pokebeach's leaks.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

So, who's getting Dedenne and the two Pokemon revealed today that look totally different if they are a different gender?


----------



## Officer Berri

Sheepish said:


> It has some elements that make it resemble a witch. Note how there's a stick stuck in its tail to make it resemble a witch's broom. Also, the way its fur flares out kind of makes it look like a dress.


*tilts head as I stare at the picture more closely* Hmm.. oh! Yes! I can see it now! Wow how did i miss that!

This is awesome. Not only am I getting a Fennec Fox pokemon, but it looks witch-y! This turn of events has made this real-life witch very, VERY happy! Now I almost want to get a female one! ^.^


----------



## Stevey Queen

Wow I just noticed that stick on Fennekins evolution. No likey.


----------



## radical6

fennekin is the best they look awesome the other 2 look dumb as heck


----------



## oath2order

tsundere said:


> fennekin is the best they look awesome the other 2 look dumb as heck



True this! I hate the other two evos.


----------



## wholocked10

tsundere said:


> fennekin is the best they look awesome the other 2 look dumb as heck





oath2order said:


> True this! I hate the other two evos.



I actually quite like Froakie's... Fennekin's is pretty cool though.


----------



## Sheepish

wholocked10 said:


> I actually quite like Froakie's... Fennekin's is pretty cool though.



I think Fennekin's has an interesting concept, but Froakie's is probably my favourite of the bunch.

Also, looks like a new Pokemon's just popped up in IGN's website:





The URL has it named Pyroar, obviously Litleo's evolution.
Looks pretty cool to me.


----------



## wholocked10

Sheepish said:


> I think Fennekin's has an interesting concept, but Froakie's is probably my favourite of the bunch.
> 
> Also, looks like a new Pokemon's just popped up in IGN's website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The URL has it named Pyroar, obviously Litleo's evolution.
> Looks pretty cool to me.



Dangy that's cool.
I'm probably gonna continue my trend of choosing water. The only game I haven't is silver/soulsilver when I chose Chikorita.


----------



## radical6

i usually choose water except i hate froakie's design omfg like why do i want a dumb blue frog
for real tho please tell me they look better for the final evolution if it gets worse ill probably cry


----------



## Jake

Welp.

I was gonna get X b/coz Xerneas or w/e is cute but Mega Mewtwo is ugly as **** so I'm getting Y now lele


w8 nvm just read mewtwonight Y w/e can be traded over so nvm getting X now leleel


----------



## Heir

Mega Garchomp's chin is so big. wtf

also #Froakie5Lyfe


----------



## Farobi

I'm seriously reconsidering my once-solid vow of getting Chespin. Froakie was going to be my last choice, but his evolution is mega-awesome! Pls redem urself chespin pls pls pls


----------



## Jake

Farobi said:


> I'm seriously reconsidering my once-solid vow of getting Chespin. Froakie was going to be my last choice, but his evolution is mega-awesome! Pls redem urself chespin pls pls pls



yer. I was gonna pick chespin, but its evo is ****. Unless it gets an uber final evo then froakie is where it's at.


I am ok tho, I wanted to pic bulbasaur as my kanto pokemon, but didnt want two grass types, so pls chespin have a **** last evo so i can pick froakie nd then bulby <3


----------



## Stevey Queen

wholocked10 said:


> Dangy that's cool.
> I'm probably gonna continue my trend of choosing water. The only game I haven't is silver/soulsilver when I chose Chikorita.



Omg want. It's fire right?


----------



## Officer Berri

God all the pokemon are so amazing this time around. I am so excited for this generation!!!

I love Froakie's evolution. If an Emerald/Platinum type game comes out for this gen I'm totally going to get a Froakie as my starter in that one!


----------



## Sheepish

LoveMcQueen said:


> Omg want. It's fire right?



Fire/Normal. It's the evolution of Litleo.



Officer Berri said:


> God all the pokemon are so amazing this time around. I am so excited for this generation!!!



Likewise. I think a lot of the Pokemon we've seen so far have been great.


----------



## ForgottenT

1 Month left, it?s gonna be a looong month ._.


----------



## Link32

They better make mega-evolutions for Sceptile and Swampert too. i just really want grovyle (my favourite pokemon) and mudkip! 3rd gen was the best. i hope they get a distribution event for all the Hoenn starters!


----------



## ForgottenT

Link32 said:


> They better make mega-evolutions for Sceptile and Swampert too. i just really want grovyle (my favourite pokemon) and mudkip! 3rd gen was the best. i hope they get a distribution event for all the Hoenn starters!



You can just use the global trade if they don?t 
I hope they will distribute Gen 2,3 starters too though, because I would feel more accomplished by that than just a trade


----------



## wholocked10

ForgottenT said:


> You can just use the global trade if they don?t
> I hope they will distribute Gen 2,3 starters too though, because I would feel more accomplished by that than just a trade



It seems to me like they are trying to honor the past with the Kanto starters being available, and the Torchic distribution.
That being said, I really hope that they don't forget the other gens, and make some sort of thing that distributes other starters. Maybe one through SpotPass that gives you a random starter? Where when you go to a SpotPass area from one date to another, you get a Johto starter, another time Hoenn, etc.


----------



## Silversea

Bit biased on mega evolutions. Some like the blastoise one are ugly and barely change.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Mega Blastoise is actually my favourite of the lot. Now he looks like an actual tank to match his stats and I am a fan of his wrist cannons. But maybe I am biased by my love of Wartortle. 

I hope there will be a Raichu mega evo too. I imagine that Dedenne was born from ideas for one.


----------



## Farobi

How many more pokemon do you think are yet to be revealed? i think over 50 but i was never around with the release of black and white, meaning i dunno if they actually revealed all the pokemon before they released it [i would like to know this B/W thingy though, answer for me fellow pokefans!]


----------



## Jinglefruit

Farobi said:


> How many more pokemon do you think are yet to be revealed? i think over 50 but i was never around with the release of black and white, meaning i dunno if they actually revealed all the pokemon before they released it [i would like to know this B/W thingy though, answer for me fellow pokefans!]



Well ninty said over 700 new pokes a while back. ~ which is kinda obvious as we know there's about 685 now. But I take that to mean we will have less than 800. (hopefully not less than 750, though mega evos not counting as new pokemon makes this hard to judge.) There's always been atleast 100 though.
I think we know of 36 new pokes now, and I'm pretty sure BW was less than that, and same for DP. ~ though we always got full pokedex minus names when it released in Japan - which won't happen this time round.


----------



## Sheepish

Jinglefruit said:


> though we always got full pokedex minus names when it released in Japan - which won't happen this time round.


This is the most jarring aspect for me now since I've gotten too used to fully planning out my team prior to release.

---

Quilladin's name (quill + paladin) has given me new hope for its evolution.
Plus I find it hard to keep hating it when it looks so darn happy!


----------



## Officer Berri

I'm kind of excited to go into a POkemon generation not knowing all of the pokemon I'm going to come across. It'll be like way back when I played Pokemon Blue on the game boy color.

Build my team from scratch! Collect ALL the pokemons!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Sheepish said:


> This is the most jarring aspect for me now since I've gotten too used to fully planning out my team prior to release.
> ---
> Quilladin's name (quill + paladin) has given me new hope for its evolution.
> Plus I find it hard to keep hating it when it looks so darn happy!



I'm looking forward to it. BW I avoided spoilers after Japan release and only had about 30 pokemon I hadn't managed to see somewhere on the internet. ~ But I did just train everything I liked the look of and ended up with like 20 poke's and several par trained. =P 

I am also still hopeful for Chespins final evo. (or maybe a good mega evo?) I've decided to just pick him regardless and hope to not have his final spoiled as I know I will be picking Squirtle and am a bit iffy on Fennekin.

Edit: @Officer_Berri, Yes! I am hoping to play and attempt to complete the pokedex by just looking at the entries around the gaps I have and figuring out what evolves / where about pokes I need to catch are. =D ~ shall avoid everything pokemon online until am mostly done from a bit before release.


----------



## Sheepish

The prospect of meeting a new favourite Pokemon for the first time in the game itself is certainly exciting. I'm just terrible at staying away from spoilers, so I thought it was useless to even try, haha.

Like with Gen V, I'm probably going to do one or two runs through the game at the start to try out all the Pokemon, before settling down on a 'catch 'em all' save. It'd be great if Bank works across multiple saves/trainer IDs from the same game, so maybe I can box my Pokemon whenever I reset.


----------



## Colour Bandit

I'm looking forward to going into X&Y relatively blind, it reminds me of when I first played Ruby, I only knew about the starters from the instruction booklet and in Pearl I went in with some knowledge of the Pokemon in D/P. I'm going leave off buying the strategy guide until I've played through the games at least once, so that I don't spoil events, gyms and route pokemon, after beating the E4 I'll buy a copy so I can see if I've missed anything like hidden items or trainers.


----------



## Aloha

I want this game but I'm also saving for so many other upcoming games TT . TT I heard Ace Attorney 5 is coming out soon.Also RF4.I'm broke ;~; Guess I'll have to wait awhile before buying pkmon x/y


----------



## Sheepish

Aloha said:


> I want this game but I'm also saving for so many other upcoming games TT . TT I heart Ace Attorney 5 is coming out soon.Also RF4.I'm broke ;~; Guess I'll have to wait awhile before buying pkmon x/y



I feel you. I'm really interested in all those games too, and I don't have the means to buy them all on release.
But I love Pokemon too much to delay on picking it up, so I'll probably be holding off on RF4 instead.


----------



## Officer Berri

I have some money saved up from the years I got allowance. I hope to get Pokemon X as soon as it comes out, and Rune Factory 4 as well.

Part of me feels bad that I'm going to have a bunch of fire starters in my game. But the pyromaniac who wants an entire team of nothing but fire starters is just laughing maniacally and wringing her hands with glee.

This is gonna be so awesome. I think I already love the gen 6 pokemon more than the gen 1 pokemon (Save Charmander family, Mewtwo, and Machoke of course). Fennekin might beat charmander for my favorite starter if it plays it's cards right. Fennec fox + fire + witchy looking evolution = all of my love.


----------



## oath2order

Officer Berri said:


> I have some money saved up from the years I got allowance. I hope to get Pokemon X as soon as it comes out, and Rune Factory 4 as well.
> 
> Part of me feels bad that I'm going to have a bunch of fire starters in my game. But the pyromaniac who wants an entire team of nothing but fire starters is just laughing maniacally and wringing her hands with glee.
> 
> This is gonna be so awesome. I think I already love the gen 6 pokemon more than the gen 1 pokemon (Save Charmander family, Mewtwo, and Machoke of course). Fennekin might beat charmander for my favorite starter if it plays it's cards right. Fennec fox + fire + witchy looking evolution = all of my love.



When IS Rune Factory coming out by the way?


----------



## MadCake

There are no brakes 
ON THIS HYPE TRAIN!
Also, the mega evos will destroy Wi-Fi.
Just.. Oh god.
Blaziken + Mega Evolution = You're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## Hamusuta

MEOWSTIC OMFG GIMMIE


----------



## Isabella

Officer Berri said:


> I'm kind of excited to go into a POkemon generation not knowing all of the pokemon I'm going to come across. It'll be like way back when I played Pokemon Blue on the game boy color.
> 
> Build my team from scratch! Collect ALL the pokemons!



I started my file on white almost blindly, I didn't know hardly any of the new pokemon and only started knowing of all of them after I beat the elite four, and i gotta say its been way fun. Originally I hated 5th gen but after giving it a chance competitively and what not, its a really good gen. I love playing the games 'blindly', instead of using the guide


----------



## Officer Berri

oath2order said:


> When IS Rune Factory coming out by the way?


Sadly, I don't know. Last time I checked, we still didn't have a set date. I was told at the time that dates on places like Gamestop were just placeholder dates. ;-; It's gonna be my very first Rune Factory game so I'm excited for it! Picked out my husband and everything!

Oh god we're careening off topic! *turns wheel back to pokemon* ahhhhh!

I'm just gonna curl in a ball and squeal about Meowstic for a while. It's dark blue and white. That is actually one of the most beautiful color combinations in the world to me. That and the male/female sex decides what kind of moves it learns.. and the GIRL is the attack one! That is amazing! My OC Katherine has found her spirit pokemon.


----------



## oath2order

I'm excited for it too!

So apparently Furfrou was a guard to the king of Kalos region, which means I want to see the palace of this King.


----------



## Smoke

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I'm looking forward to going into X&Y relatively blind, it reminds me of when I first played Ruby, I only knew about the starters from the instruction booklet and in Pearl I went in with some knowledge of the Pokemon in D/P. I'm going leave off buying the strategy guide until I've played through the games at least once, so that I don't spoil events, gyms and route pokemon, after beating the E4 I'll buy a copy so I can see if I've missed anything like hidden items or trainers.



As am I. The past two generations, I've known more about the region, pokemon, gym leaders, etc., than I cared to know. This time around, I've only stumbled across a few spoilers here and there, and even those aren't really experience ruining. This should be quite fun.


----------



## Hamusuta

Guys just imagine Quilladin as a little resetti with a leaf helmet :3


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh god he's here to scream at everyone who resets for shiny legendary and starter pokemon.


----------



## Blues

I'm looking forward to 



Spoiler



changing my look. Will we be able to keep it while roaming Kalos, do you think? Or will it only be in icons and what-not?


----------



## Isabella

Officer Berri said:


> Oh god he's here to scream at everyone who resets for shiny legendary and starter pokemon.



psh what's wrong with that? it's not just for shinies, its for stats and natures as well


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh I don't care about that. Resetti-Quilladin, on the other hand...

Personally, I don't reset for anything. I just get what I get in the game.  I don't care about natures or stats or anything. I play pokemon to play pokemon, not to do the crazy metagame with other people. >.> The Metagame isn't very fun at all for me. Too serious.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I stick with what I get. I never notice the nature or anything like that so it's all just fun for me.


----------



## ForgottenT

Officer Berri said:


> Oh god he's here to scream at everyone who resets for shiny legendary and starter pokemon.



Wild Resetti used Roar, it was super effective.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

ForgottenT said:


> Wild Resetti used Roar, it was super effective.



Yes. Exactly.


----------



## Sheepish

Rune Factory 4 is coming out October 1, for those who were asking.

I don't play competitively, but I do enjoy watching competitive battles now and then. I know that natures and EVs and that sort of thing are completely unnecessary to complete the in-game story, but my brain just seems to be incapable of separating the metagame from in-game stuff. I can't help but look at the nature of my freshly caught Joltik and weep internally that it's Adamant.

Maybe not knowing the strengths of each Pokemon in X/Y off the bat will stop me from worrying about this...


----------



## Hamusuta

I wasn't that bothered about Natures until B2&W2 came out because i didn't know what they meant.
Until my cousin told me and i was obsessed with getting the right natures for every pokemon. They didnt benefit for me at all xD


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Which is why I don't bother. DUHHHH

Okay, I have Hostile. No, Adamant. No, Bold. No, Gogurt. Wait, what?

^^^^ That's what happens when you get obsessed with natures.


----------



## Smoke

Might anyone be able to tell me possible differences between Pokemon X and Y? I'm pretty much dead set on X right now, but it never hurts to know.


----------



## Sheepish

Smoke said:


> Might anyone be able to tell me possible differences between Pokemon X and Y? I'm pretty much dead set on X right now, but it never hurts to know.



They've only revealed exclusive Pokemon thus far:


Pokemon XPokemon YClauncherSkrelpSwirlixSpritzeeXerneasYveltalMega Mewtwo XMega Mewtwo Y

We don't know yet if there'll be any other differences between the two versions.


----------



## Jake

I really dont feel as excited as I should for X & Y lol. Like I know it's under a month left but Irdc.

Probs because I wont be playing until November because of exams. Oh well.

Also this announcement posted by the pokemon company
> http://bulbanews.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Pokémon_surprise_announcement_this_Monday

at first I thought it would be that Poke tekkin fighting thing or w/e but wtf is this video I am watching


----------



## Colour Bandit

I'm slightly annoyed with myself now, I told my Aunt I'd go with her to London on X&Y's release date... I'm not going to cancel though since it's all organised now and I'd be leaving early in the morning (No business men at the weekends!) and getting back pretty late, hopefully either GAME or Amazon will send their copy early... (I pre-ordered Y from GAME and X from Amazon)

Though I could benefit from starting a bit later, though that would mean I wouldn't be going in blind...

In terms of my starter, I really can't choose! Since Pokemon Bank doesn't come out until December, I might use Y to try out two of the starters and then trade one to X once I've 'finished' the game and then PokeBank the other. Y's going to be my mess around and challenges copy- Also to get one extra event Pokemon that I can giveaway.

I hope these games have a good, entertaining post-game, BW2 had a good post-game but I did get bored of it quickly.


----------



## Mira

Really looking forward to playing Pokemon again, since my last one was Diamond. Getting the digital download, makes it a lot easier to carry it with you. Thing is, Harvest Moon is releasing in a few weeks too. So much to do!


----------



## Hamusuta

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I'm slightly annoyed with myself now, I told my Aunt I'd go with her to London on X&Y's release date... I'm not going to cancel though since it's all organised now and I'd be leaving early in the morning (No business men at the weekends!) and getting back pretty late, hopefully either GAME or Amazon will send their copy early... (I pre-ordered Y from GAME and X from Amazon)
> 
> Though I could benefit from starting a bit later, though that would mean I wouldn't be going in blind...
> 
> In terms of my starter, I really can't choose! Since Pokemon Bank doesn't come out until December, I might use Y to try out two of the starters and then trade one to X once I've 'finished' the game and then PokeBank the other. Y's going to be my mess around and challenges copy- Also to get one extra event Pokemon that I can giveaway.
> 
> I hope these games have a good, entertaining post-game, BW2 had a good post-game but I did get bored of it quickly.



Amazon will defo come on time, dunno about GAME though


----------



## Colour Bandit

Hamusuta said:


> Amazon will defo come on time, dunno about GAME though



With New Leaf, our copy from GAME arrived early with Amazon's arriving on release date, though with other games from GAME their arrival dates have varied... It doesn't matter to much though, as long as I get my copies eventually!


----------



## Hamusuta

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> With New Leaf, our copy from GAME arrived early with Amazon's arriving on release date, though with other games from GAME their arrival dates have varied... It doesn't matter to much though, as long as I get my copies eventually!


Haha! True! I think i should hurry and pre-order since i haven't done so yet, but I always pre-order with Amazon no matter what it is


----------



## Mira

The game is going to be released as a digital copy as well right?


----------



## Jinglefruit

I nearly always pre-order to get games early, but I got a load of e-shop money I'm not using so I should probably live in anxious misery for an extra day of wait. Even though I don't really want the digital copy.


----------



## VillageDweller

Mira said:


> The game is going to be released as a digital copy as well right?



Indeed it is~

I never really preorder games. The only time I can think of was for New Leaf. :/ Plus my birthday is around the corner from the release date so I may as well wait.


----------



## oath2order

I never preorder games. I don't know if I'll do digital or not. I probably will. I just hope that it has backup...


----------



## MadCake

Ironically enough, the game releases a DAY after my birthday.
Perfect timing. I can preorder a 2DS and X and Y. 
October 12th shall be the best day ever.
Also, I NEED To catch a Furfrou and a Meowstic in X & Y. I NEED TO.


----------



## Hamusuta

MadCake said:


> Ironically enough, the game releases a DAY after my birthday.
> Perfect timing. I can preorder a 2DS and X and Y.
> October 12th shall be the best day ever.
> Also, I NEED To catch a Furfrou and a Meowstic in X & Y. I NEED TO.



2ds' can't fold tho ;-;


----------



## Silversea

Yeah having a device that doesn't fold sounds ridiculous to me. I'm not sure why Nintendo would even consider such a thing, though it will surely have boosted the sales of 3DS games.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Hamusuta said:


> 2ds' can't fold tho ;-;



Just snap that piece of junk in half and bam! Foldable 2DS.


----------



## Silversea

LoveMcQueen said:


> Just snap that piece of junk in half and bam! Foldable 2DS.


I agree with this, but the cost may be that you can't play it anymore.


----------



## Hamusuta

LoveMcQueen said:


> Just snap that piece of junk in half and bam! Foldable 2DS.



That would 100% break and would be even worse than just having the 2DS itself.


----------



## May

I hope I will be able to complete my Pokedex this time. I came very close on Pokemon white but was unable to obtain Shaymin, Darkrai, Meloetta, Keldeo and Genesect and had no one to trade evolve Pokemon with...
Maybe there will be people on this forum who can help me (I only hope to Pokedex those event Pokemon, not keep them... as I can use the GTS for that... I can offer pokedexing for any not on the list in return) I would still be interested right now if someone could help me get them on Pokemon White.


----------



## ChibiSylph

When I found I about the changing of the clothes and hair, I almost had a heart attack.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Hamusuta said:


> That would 100% break and would be even worse than just having the 2DS itself.





Silversea said:


> I agree with this, but the cost may be that you can't play it anymore.



Still worth it.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Well, that Pokemon announcement was a waste of time for anyone outside the US...
http://www.officialnintendomagazine...uncement-is-a-gotta-catch-em-all-competition/
^It's basically a competition for US citizens, in which you have to find secret codes and input them on this website: https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=chrome/
From these codes you get special digital prizes.
The entry code is:


Spoiler



XY1012



I'm going to see what happens if a non-US citizen attempts to enter.

EDIT: I managed to enter even though I'm outside the US, I can access the digital prizes and it seems with each correct code you also get entered into a sweepstake. If I somehow win a sweepstake I may need the help of an American TBT user to get my prize  
The sweepstake prizes are shown on the main screen.


Spoiler:  The Prizes



A 3DS XL, a copy of Y, a copy of X, Chespin plushie, Froakie Plushie, Fennekin Plushie, Pikachu Plushie, A strategy guide (This one isn't very clear) and some TCG packs!



THE RULES: https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/public/fulfillment/rules.pdf


----------



## Stevey Queen

Where do you even find the other codes?


----------



## Colour Bandit

LoveMcQueen said:


> Where do you even find the other codes?



Someone has made a list on PokeJungle with some of them- apparently the codes are easy to guess so people have managed to unlock prizes which shouldn't have been unlocked yet... Other people have released the digital prize URLs so you don't even have to find the code, but going that way means you aren't entered into the sweepstakes.

I just used all the discovered/guessed codes- since I'm outside the US the sweepstakes don't really matter to me, I just wanted the manga downloads. I'm missing one code (Xerneas) which apparently no-one has got yet...

(I seem to be missing volume 4 of the manga, I've got volumes 1, 2, 3 and 5...)


----------



## ForgottenT

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Well, that Pokemon announcement was a waste of time for anyone outside the US...
> http://www.officialnintendomagazine...uncement-is-a-gotta-catch-em-all-competition/
> ^It's basically a competition for US citizens, in which you have to find secret codes and input them on this website: https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=chrome/
> From these codes you get special digital prizes.
> The entry code is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> XY1012
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to see what happens if a non-US citizen attempts to enter.
> 
> EDIT: I managed to enter even though I'm outside the US, I can access the digital prizes and it seems with each correct code you also get entered into a sweepstake. If I somehow win a sweepstake I may need the help of an American TBT user to get my prize
> The sweepstake prizes are shown on the main screen.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  The Prizes
> 
> 
> 
> A 3DS XL, a copy of Y, a copy of X, Chespin plushie, Froakie Plushie, Fennekin Plushie, Pikachu Plushie, A strategy guide (This one isn't very clear) and some TCG packs!
> 
> 
> 
> THE RULES: https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/public/fulfillment/rules.pdf



Well I have an US VPN, so as long as they don?t send you anything I can use it.
Well I hope that I can get an American to send me the prize if I win one lol.

This is the first pokemon game where I?m gonna try and complete the pokedex


----------



## Colour Bandit

ForgottenT said:


> This is the first pokemon game where I?m gonna try and complete the pokedex



The closest I got to 'completing' the Pokedex was in D/P when I saw all the Pokemon in the regional dex... I've never caught every Pokemon  So I'm hoping I'll at least get all the regional pokemon!

I'm also hoping I'll finally catch a shiny Pokemon... Red Gyarados from S/G/C/HG/SS doesn't count... All my shinies I've got from trades...


----------



## ForgottenT

Found these codes here.


Spoiler



X2R4 for Bunnelby
x3k5 for Chespin
X4Q8 for Dedenne
X5H8 for Fennekin
X6P4 for Froakie
Y9D8 for Gogoat
X7C9 for Heloptile
x7q5 for Honedge
X8G5 for Inkay
X9K3 for Malamar
Y2P6 for Noivern
Y8P4 for Pancham
Y3F2 for Pangoro
Y3S7 for Skiddo
Y4L6 for Skrelp
Y5B6 for Spritzee
Y6J5 for Sylveon
Y8H7 for Yveltal


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Hit the code limit somehow so my last three Pokeballs will never open up.


----------



## ForgottenT

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> The closest I got to 'completing' the Pokedex was in D/P when I saw all the Pokemon in the regional dex... I've never caught every Pokemon  So I'm hoping I'll at least get all the regional pokemon!
> 
> I'm also hoping I'll finally catch a shiny Pokemon... Red Gyarados from S/G/C/HG/SS doesn't count... All my shinies I've got from trades...



I?ve gotten 2 shinies through the years.
I got a shiny Lickytung in pokemon silver, and a shiny Smeargle, in pokemon Emerald, my friend got a shiny Zubat, and Cresselia.
what are the chances that a legendary are shiny? lol.


----------



## Colour Bandit

If anyone wants the TCG codes I have two I will never use, PM me if you want them (First come first serve basis)

From the Pokejungle list it appears that you can't get the fourth manga volume... Though after reading the first part I am debating buying the volumes... (I might try and follow the pokemon manga now!)



ForgottenT said:


> I?ve gotten 2 shinies through the years.
> I got a shiny Lickytung in pokemon silver, and a shiny Smeargle, in pokemon Emerald, my friend got a shiny Zubat, and Cresselia.
> what are the chances that a legendary are shiny? lol.


One of my friends has lent me her shiny Serperior so that I can breed a Snivy from it- it was her first shiny on her first pokemon game... I just have a feeling that if I ever catch a shiny it will be a Bidoof or something just as bad!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Is the code thing for like a whole magazine of manga? May have to try this. O:

On other topics, Black 2 I completed the pokedex for the first time ever. Habitat list motivated me to complete the regional dex, and then I imported as much as I could from past games and was only left with a few things to breed, 3 events to trade for and Illumise and Rhyhorn line. XP
I've also been pretty lucky with shinies on GTS and trading, got about 20 I think now (will have to check when home). Only one I found myself though was a shiny Lillipup in Black.


----------



## Sheepish

Jinglefruit said:


> Is the code thing for like a whole magazine of manga? May have to try this. O:


It's just a series of random chapters. They give you two chapters from volume 1, and one chapter from volumes 3 and 5.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Sheepish said:


> It's just a series of random chapters. They give you two chapters from volume 1, and one chapter from volumes 3 and 5.



Damn, oh ell, may enter for the sweepstakes anyway as I have places I could send prizes.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I entered, although I have low chances of the win. My mom doesn't know, so if I win, it will play out like this:

*mails arrives and all my stuff comes*
Mom: Why is all this stuff here?
Me: Oh, that's mine.
Mom: Did you order it?
Me: No. I entered a Pokemon sweepstakes.
*Mom flies into a rage*

So, yeah.


----------



## Smoke

Kippla said:


> I entered, although I have low chances of the win. My mom doesn't know, so if I win, it will play out like this:
> 
> *mails arrives and all my stuff comes*
> Mom: Why is all this stuff here?
> Me: Oh, that's mine.
> Mom: Did you order it?
> Me: No. I entered a Pokemon sweepstakes.
> *Mom flies into a rage*
> 
> So, yeah.



Whaaaaaat? Why would your mom get mad? If you win, you win. It's not like she had to spend anything.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

No, because I didn't tell her. I'll probably ask then move the email out of the trash in her Inbox if she agrees.


----------



## Officer Berri

If you're at an age where you still need a parents' permission to take part in a sweepstakes where you'll need to give out personal information, you really shouldn't be going behind their back taking part in a sweepstakes where you'll need to give out personal information.

Just saying.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Yes, and I'll probably say "yeah actually send this stuff to ____". I didn't know it was a sweepstakes until after I entered the code so I'll just un-sub from it.


----------



## Silversea

Half of my shinies were lost with my Pokemon Diamond ;_;. I lost a zubat, crobat, weedle and a couple of others I forgot about.

I currently have 2 absols, 2 vulpix and a vaporeon. I've caught the first 4 myself and saw the vaporeon being bred, so I'll freak out if the new X and Y system says they are fake. 

I also have 2 palkias and 2 dialgas from the event distribution.


----------



## VillageDweller

I've only ever gotten one shiny, which was a total accident. I was playing Pearl randomly at like 2am ish and I didn't expect anything to happen, but I randomly got a shiny Shinx! I had no intentions of using a Shinx but finding it right outside Jubilee City early in the game convinced me enough to use it. I would've kept it and used in a proper, EV-trained team but I suck at EV training properly so there would've been no point, may as well have used the little guy right? 
(He was also one of my best team members, that shiny Luxray. C: )


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

My fave Pokemon is Luxray. I've had one on every playthrough of Platinum.


----------



## Sheepish

I managed to get my only two shinies from Johto; I caught a Raticate in Crystal, and a Swinub in HeartGold. The latter was particularly great, since I was looking for a Swinub to use in my team. Shiny Swinub kind of looks cute and minty fresh. Shiny Mamoswine, not so much, haha.

Unfortunately, I've since lost my HG cart, so I can't bring good ol' Gumshoe with me.


----------



## oath2order

I never got one


----------



## Stevey Queen

Will Pokemon Bank prevent me from transferring my shiny Dragonite that my old best friend used an action replay to get before ending our friendship? 

It's kinda special to me..


----------



## Jinglefruit

LoveMcQueen said:


> Will Pokemon Bank prevent me from transferring my shiny Dragonite that my old best friend used an action replay to get before ending our friendship?
> 
> It's kinda special to me..




I'm guessing it would depend on how he came across the shiny Dragonite. If it was a make all wild encounters shiny code and then he found a wild Dragonite(/line) then it should be fine. If he used codes to make a Dragonite he already had shiny / make all wild pokemon shiny Dragonites then it's likely it won't be transferable as some of the data won't match up to a legit Dragonite. 

But I guess you won't know for sure until it we get Pokemon bank. ~ Though if you check where the Dragonite was caught/OT etc and all that info is correct and could be possible for wildly obtained Dragonites then it should be okay.


----------



## Stevey Queen

He used the shiny code and caught a dratini. Then he used an exp. point cheat and trained it to lv.100 and gave it to me because he didn't like how shiny Dragonites looked.


----------



## Jinglefruit

LoveMcQueen said:


> He used the shiny code and caught a dratini. Then he used an exp. point cheat and trained it to lv.100 and gave it to me because he didn't like how shiny Dragonites looked.



So it should be alright, that's the sort of thing the hack check website thing I used to use to check for legit trades wouldn't have picked up on. Though that wasn't ran by Nintendo, so it depends on what they use to check legitimacy. But considering how terrible the GTS is at recognising a hacked pokemon I'm pretty sure you'll be fine. ~ Though that might be a way for you to check, can you put it up in the GTS?


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

The only shiny I've encountered was a Noctowl in either Gold or Silver, can't remember which, it was so long ago. It wouldn't go in any of the Pokeballs, and I thought Ash's shiny Noctowl was so cool, so I was more than a little frustrated ;_;


----------



## Silversea

I thought that there weren't any shinies in gold and silver? Crystal introduced those I believe.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Unless you mean heartgold/soulsilver.


----------



## mariop476

I caught a whole slew in Diamond one day.  Near Snowpoint, I found like 5 in a matter of 20 minutes (what the heck are the odds of that?), but none of them were all that good, so I didn't care for them.  I got a shiny Lillipup at the end of the game in White, so I had no use for it, given that I had a really good Stoutland already.


----------



## ForgottenT

Silversea said:


> I thought that there weren't any shinies in gold and silver? Crystal introduced those I believe.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Unless you mean heartgold/soulsilver.



No shinies were intoduced in gen 2, Silver/Gold.


----------



## RxvE

Silversea said:


> I thought that there weren't any shinies in gold and silver? Crystal introduced those I believe.


Don't you remember the red Gyarados from the Lake of Rage?


----------



## kite

Bulbapedia says they were introduced in G/S. 

(Honestly I never encountered one until I found a shiny Zigzagoon in Ruby)

Back when Pokemon Diamond/Pearl were the newest games, I caught a shiny Gastrodon (the blue one). But its color was so similar to the original that when my friends compared them, they were skeptical lol. I had to point out that red star when we looked at the Gastrodon's stats. 

Slightly different shading between shiny and original Pokemon kill the potential to look good in an alternative color. D:


----------



## Jake

shinies i've gotten are shiny geodude in crystal and shiny sandshrew and zangoose in ruby.


ALSO RED GYARADOS LELELELELELELELELELLELELELELELE


----------



## oath2order

I want a shiny Rayquaza.


----------



## Silversea

Shiny rayquaza is totally overrrrated. Its all people ever talk about XD.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Shiny pokemon in general are overrated. lol


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> I want a shiny Rayquaza.



o i forgot about mystery gift shinies.

i have shiny pichu and rayquaz b/cos i had japanese version of game and they were handing them out to promote pokemon conquest #sweg


----------



## idiotcurl

The only shiny I've ever gotten was gen 2's red Gyrados. ;u; Apart from that, I don't think I've ever seen a shiny before, apart from when I'm screwing around with cheats on an emulator.


----------



## Isabella

Only shiny I ever got was a shiny ghastly in crystal ;-; too bad I can't transfer it


----------



## kite

Prof Gallows said:


> Shiny pokemon in general are overrated. lol



I think shiny legendaries have become overrated because they're given so freely as event Pokemon.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I've caught the HG/SS Shiny Gyarados and the Shiny Audino in Black 2. That's about it lol.


----------



## Stevey Queen

New Pokemon. I think it's the evolution of that one fossil Pokemon. It's beautiful :3


----------



## Stevey Queen

Also serebii just revealed the other fossil evolution.

Pretty BA. I really like the fossil Pokemon for this gen.

Sorry for double post, I thought they would merge together :/


----------



## windfall

LoveMcQueen said:


> Also serebii just revealed the other fossil evolution.
> View attachment 13410
> Pretty BA. I really like the fossil Pokemon for this gen.
> 
> Sorry for double post, I thought they would merge together :/


Just saw the t-rex one on serebii, it looks great. I love dinosaurs. I hope it doesn't have too many weaknesses, so I can put it on my team.


----------



## Farobi

That t-Rex is awesome!


----------



## Sheepish

Love the kingly theme on Tyrantrum. Both are looking great.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Diplodocus butterfly. @.@ 
Gotten less and less thrilled by the fossil poke's, but I intend on using a Dippy anyway.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jinglefruit said:


> Diplodocus butterfly. @.@
> Gotten less and less thrilled by the fossil poke's, but I intend on using a Dippy anyway.



Lol I don't think butterfly was what they were going for. I think there's an actual dinosaur, or maybe just a lizard, that looks like that. But idk my dinos so I can't show you. But I think Dippy is gonna be one of my party members. He so pretty.


----------



## idiotcurl

The fossil Pokemon look so cool. I hope you can get the fairly early on in the game. I rarely use fossil Pokemon because they get revived at such a low level later on in the game.


----------



## Sheepish

I think Amaura/Aurorus are based on the amargasaurus, which have nifty spines on their neck that form a sail. I guess that's what they were going with for Amaura's/Aurorus' aurora wing/ear/floppy things.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I love the look of both of the fossil Pokemon. Too bad they like to give a lot of the fossil Pokemon horrible typing combos.


----------



## Jinglefruit

LoveMcQueen said:


> Lol I don't think butterfly was what they were going for. I think there's an actual dinosaur, or maybe just a lizard, that looks like that. But idk my dinos so I can't show you. But I think Dippy is gonna be one of my party members. He so pretty.





Sheepish said:


> I think Amaura/Aurorus are based on the amargasaurus, which have nifty spines on their neck that form a sail. I guess that's what they were going with for Amaura's/Aurorus' aurora wing/ear/floppy things.



I'm thinking a weird cross between Spino or Iguano and Diplo/Apato ~ because all my dino knowledge is from AC. xD 
But having 2 sails does just make it look like a butterfly. I hope it gets a mega-evo in Gen VII where the sails become wings or something. (to eat from those trees that were too tall for just their necks) Though the sails don't look like they'd have bones in.

Also has anyone else here heard about the interview with Masuda where he confirms all past gen pokemon are in X and Y, and that no Gen VI pokemon have mega-evos. ~ and a few other titbits. From here.
Also Serebiiforums keep mentioning there only being 89 new pokemon, but I can't find the source of this.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

3 weeks from Pokemon X/Y! I'm totally freaking out.


----------



## Silversea

Only 3 weeks? I didn't realize it was that soon.


----------



## Stevey Queen

That 89 New pokemon thing better be false. That wouldn't be very fun. And it's weird that none of the gen 6 pokemon get a mega evolution. I mean it's the new gen, shouldn't at least the starters get a mega evolution.


----------



## radical6

im going to be so fashionable in pokemon. i cant believe this. i can battle in style. i can look really hot while i battle. i can look like a clown while i battle. i love pokemon

except if i have to use my play coin things for them i better start walking


----------



## Sheepish

Jinglefruit said:


> Also has anyone else here heard about the interview with Masuda where he confirms all past gen pokemon are in X and Y, and that no Gen VI pokemon have mega-evos. ~ and a few other titbits. From here.
> Also Serebiiforums keep mentioning there only being 89 new pokemon, but I can't find the source of this.


Thanks for the link to the article.
Curious decision to not have the new Pokemon have Mega forms this time around. A bit disappointing, but I guess there's always the next game, haha.



tsundere said:


> im going to be so fashionable in pokemon. i cant believe this. i can battle in style. i can look really hot while i battle. i can look like a clown while i battle. i love pokemon


I'm the least fashionable person ever in real life, but I'm _super_ excited about character customization. The dresses they've shown look so cute.


----------



## Jake

Silversea said:


> Only 3 weeks? I didn't realize it was that soon.


yer, each time i think about it i am just like 'o its only x weeks away'. though i have exams for a month once the game comes out so i cant really play until november, that's probably why times going fast, coz im not hyped



LoveMcQueen said:


> That 89 New pokemon thing better be false. That wouldn't be very fun. And it's weird that none of the gen 6 pokemon get a mega evolution. I mean it's the new gen, shouldn't at least the starters get a mega evolution.



no because


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jake. said:


> no because



Explain the picture please.


----------



## radical6

Jake. said:


> yer, each time i think about it i am just like 'o its only x weeks away'. though i have exams for a month once the game comes out so i cant really play until november, that's probably why times going fast, coz im not hyped
> 
> 
> 
> no because


if youre thinking those are the mega pokemon, those are fake. they're rental teams i believe?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Still, I'm utterly freaking out. X and Y gives us a super fresh feel with 3D, PSS, Pokemon Amie, everything! I don't care if it's too easy, I'll be too excited to notice.


----------



## BellGreen

Kippla said:


> Still, I'm utterly freaking out. X and Y gives us a super fresh feel with 3D, PSS, Pokemon Amie, everything! I don't care if it's too easy, I'll be too excited to notice.



Agreed!
I'll probably get Pokemon Y when it comes out unless I have plans for another game.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, do the 3DS XLs come with the game? I saw the website and it said it was sold separately :/


----------



## Sheepish

BellBringerGreen said:


> Also, do the 3DS XLs come with the game? I saw the website and it said it was sold separately :/


Un/fortunately, no.
They're coming out before the game, specifically, next week on September 27.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I think the no Gen VI mega evos is because they want people to actually use the new pokemon as they are first and give the old poke's time to shine. Which semi makes sense until you consider that you can only have 1 mega evo at a time. ~ Which I hope they have a good explanation for. Why can't we just wear 6 of those wristbands and have a whole team? :c I have 2 wrists and 2 ankles so I want 4 atleast!

Also I can see the 89 new pokes only being true too, considering all the mega-evos don't count in the pokedex. Not counting all the evos in the Sinnoh dex gives about 90 new ones too.

I also just done a double take on the date. September disappeared quicker than a fleeing Entei.


----------



## Blues

Jinglefruit said:


> I think the no Gen VI mega evos is because they want people to actually use the new pokemon as they are first and give the old poke's time to shine. Which semi makes sense until you consider that you can only have 1 mega evo at a time. ~ Which I hope they have a good explanation for. Why can't we just wear 6 of those wristbands and have a whole team? :c I have 2 wrists and 2 ankles so I want 4 atleast!
> 
> Also I can see the 89 new pokes only being true too, considering all the mega-evos don't count in the pokedex. Not counting all the evos in the Sinnoh dex gives about 90 new ones too.
> 
> I also just done a double take on the date. September disappeared quicker than a fleeing Entei.



If I could have a team of mega evolutions, I'd be a happy guy.

Though, considering evolutions, we've never had a generation that introduced under 100 new Pokemon. Is this 89 a number including evolutions, or just base forms?

- - - Post Merge - - -



tsundere said:


> if youre thinking those are the mega pokemon, those are fake. they're rental teams i believe?



Also, it doesn't have Absol or Mawile, so it can't be the mega pokemon.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

We don't know if there are 89 new Pokemon. That's a rumor, and Nintendo wouldn't bring us so little new Pokemon.


----------



## Blues

Kippla said:


> We don't know if there are 89 new Pokemon. That's a rumor, and Nintendo wouldn't bring us so little new Pokemon.



It might, however, just be base forms. I think we've had generations with under one hundred base forms, haven't we? Like Johto.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Blues said:


> It might, however, just be base forms. I think we've had generations with under one hundred base forms, haven't we? Like Johto.



Johto had exactly 100 new pokemon. Which is one reason its my least favorite.


----------



## kite

LoveMcQueen said:


> Johto had exactly 100 new pokemon. Which is one reason its my least favorite.



When you put it that way, it does sound disappointing lol. Although HG is one of my most replayed Pokemon games to date ahaha!

I do hope that the Mega Pokemon don't count as a new entry in the Pokedex, as farfetch'd (ha!) as it sounds.


----------



## Blues

kite said:


> When you put it that way, it does sound disappointing lol. Although HG is one of my most replayed Pokemon games to date ahaha!
> 
> I do hope that the Mega Pokemon don't count as a new entry in the Pokedex, as farfetch'd (ha!) as it sounds.



I would be surprised if they did. Giratina, Shaymin, and lots of other have different formes, and they don't count as entries. I assume it's the same with the Mega evolutions.


----------



## Silversea

I wonder if they'll have any evolutions of pre-existing pokemon?


----------



## oath2order

Silversea said:


> I wonder if they'll have any evolutions of pre-existing pokemon?



I dunno if they'd do that.


----------



## ForgottenT

X and Y Wifi battle


----------



## Silversea

The camera movement is so much like Colosseum.


----------



## Croconaw

I can't wait for X and Y to be released! I pre-ordered X.


----------



## Jake

Jinglefruit said:


> I think the no Gen VI mega evos is because they want people to actually use the new pokemon as they are first and give the old poke's time to shine. Which semi makes sense until you consider that you can only have 1 mega evo at a time. ~ Which I hope they have a good explanation for. Why can't we just wear 6 of those wristbands and have a whole team? :c I have 2 wrists and 2 ankles so I want 4 atleast!


Personally, the reason why I think they didnt give any gen 6 pokemon mega evos is because we don't know them. Like the reason we love mega evolutions is because we've pretty much grown to know and love the pokemon from gen 1-5. So when they get a mega evo we're like 'omg' because it's like our old favorites are getting a new style. Plus it gives the long time fans something new as they bring the old pokemon back, and gives the newer fans some more pokemon.

We barely know the 6th gen pokemon, so them getting a mego evoultion might as well just be considered a regular evolution because we're not familiar with them. It wont have the same effect if Xerneas got an evolution as opposed to something like Charizard. Think about it.

does that make sense or..?


----------



## Blues

Jake. said:


> Personally, the reason why I think they didnt give any gen 6 pokemon mega evos is because we don't know them. Like the reason we love mega evolutions is because we've pretty much grown to know and love the pokemon from gen 1-5. So when they get a mega evo we're like 'omg' because it's like our old favorites are getting a new style. Plus it gives the long time fans something new as they bring the old pokemon back, and gives the newer fans some more pokemon.
> 
> We barely know the 6th gen pokemon, so them getting a mego evoultion might as well just be considered a regular evolution because we're not familiar with them. It wont have the same effect if Xerneas got an evolution as opposed to something like Charizard. Think about it.
> 
> does that make sense or..?



That makes a lot of sense. I can see that being the case. I know I'd personally rather have a mega of Lucario than a mega of Noivern (though that would still rock). I just have worked more with Lucario, so I'd appreciate it more.


----------



## kite

ForgottenT said:


> X and Y Wifi battle



Wow, I never thought they'd do this style for the 3DS. Kind of awesome, it's not 2-D style anymore (though I do love the 2-D style so I wouldn't have minded if they continued with that). ^^


----------



## Blues

ForgottenT said:


> X and Y Wifi battle



Good gravy, that's amazing! I'm even more excited than before! (And that Sylveon...)


----------



## Ashtot

I'm thinking that Wi-Fi battling and ev training and such is going to be much more popular due to the new ev training system. I'm hoping they make it easy in game instead of wasting hours.


----------



## Smoke

You said:


> I'm thinking that Wi-Fi battling and ev training and such is going to be much more popular due to the new ev training system. I'm hoping they make it easy in game instead of wasting hours.



A new EV training system, you say?


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Is anyone going to bother with the game guide? I'm thinking of getting it with my pre-order but I'm not sure if it's worth it.


----------



## Cobber

Suave_Spencer said:


> Is anyone going to bother with the game guide? I'm thinking of getting it with my pre-order but I'm not sure if it's worth it.



I was thinking the same thing,... but I might not buy it because I'm a leader not a follower! ha! just messing


----------



## Sheepish

Smoke said:


> A new EV training system, you say?



There's a new thing called 'Super Training' where you do mini games to increase your Pokemon's stats. There's also a way to visualize how much EVs a Pokemon has via the new 'Effort-o-Meter'.


----------



## Cobber

Sheepish said:


> There's a new thing called 'Super Training' where you do mini games to increase your Pokemon's stats. There's also a way to visualize how much EVs a Pokemon has via the new 'Effort-o-Meter'.



That's awesome!


----------



## Sheepish

Cobber said:


> That's awesome!



Yeah, it sounds pretty cool. I like how they're seemingly making it easier for anyone to jump into the competitive metagame. I might actually consider building a team to tackle whatever version of the Battle Frontier/Battle Subway these games will have this time around.


----------



## Cobber

Yeah it does sound like they're making it easier, which is good I suppose. That's a good idea!


----------



## Chromie

I love Pok?mon been playing since Gen 1. This is going to be my first time ever EV training because of much easier it looks me. I'm actually kind of nervous about it.


----------



## Cobber

I still have Pokemon Yellow...
If only I had a working system to play it


----------



## Chromie

Cobber said:


> I still have Pokemon Yellow...
> If only I had a working system to play it



Why oh why hasn't Nintendo decided to take more of my money by putting Gen 1/2 on the virtual console?!


----------



## Sheepish

Heck, I'd be happy if they just put in some of the spin-off games. I'd love to be able to play Pokemon TCG or Pinball.


----------



## Chromie

Sheepish said:


> Heck, I'd be happy if they just put in some of the spin-off games. I'd love to be able to play Pokemon TCG or Pinball.



I've never played Pok?mon Trozei. I'd settle for that one.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Jake. said:


> Personally, the reason why I think they didnt give any gen 6 pokemon mega evos is because we don't know them. Like the reason we love mega evolutions is because we've pretty much grown to know and love the pokemon from gen 1-5. So when they get a mega evo we're like 'omg' because it's like our old favorites are getting a new style. Plus it gives the long time fans something new as they bring the old pokemon back, and gives the newer fans some more pokemon.
> 
> We barely know the 6th gen pokemon, so them getting a mego evoultion might as well just be considered a regular evolution because we're not familiar with them. It wont have the same effect if Xerneas got an evolution as opposed to something like Charizard. Think about it.
> 
> does that make sense or..?



That does make sense, my irk is more at the only 1 mega-evo at a time. ~ which kinda counteracts this seeing as if any 6th gen pokemon were not our current mega, we wouldn't be ignoring them because they weren't going to mega-evolve, we'd still be using them and getting to know them. 
But yes it is nice that the older 'mons are getting some extra glory.


Also I just found this. (translated)
"Hironobu Yoshida: This time with the shiny Pok?mon, from the perspective of a designer, try out more colors, making them more rare. The possibility of finding one is very low, but I think it will be very exciting when you find one."

Does this mean that there might now be more than 1 shiny of each pokemon? I heard a whisper and found  This (auto-translated from Portuguese)  
I hope Lati@s get orange and purple shinies in this case, I can have a rainbow Lati team!


----------



## Cobber

Chromie said:


> I've never played Pok?mon Trozei. I'd settle for that one.




*Pokemon Trozei* was my first DS game, ha!


----------



## Jake

I think by 'try out more colors' he meant just using a wider variety of colors on shiny pokemon so they don't look boring like druddigen  and all them.


----------



## Smoke

So, does anyone know if the Pokemon Bank is going to be replacing the original box system? Or at least affecting it in some way that tries to make us buy the subscription to the Pokemon Bank?


----------



## oath2order

The Bank is an optional thing. The Box system in games is still there.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Taking out the Box system would screw up the game.


----------



## kite

I like how they expanded upon the Box system and now allow it to become accessible from another game. And also the fact that we don't need two DSs to transfer Pokemon between games! I wonder how much it'll be to store them in Pokemon Bank.


----------



## Smoke

kite said:


> I like how they expanded upon the Box system and now allow it to become accessible from another game. And also the fact that we don't need two DSs to transfer Pokemon between games! I wonder how much it'll be to store them in Pokemon Bank.



I actually wasn't even thinking of this. That's brilliant and will make Pokemon transfer so much easier. I may consider investing in Pokemon bank, now haha


----------



## jamesmikehj

100 boxs - 3000 pokemon be stored not count the in game boxes and yes you can get you pokemon from same bank in both y/x and said for future games as well


----------



## Cobber

kite said:


> I like how they expanded upon the Box system and now allow it to become accessible from another game. And also the fact that we don't need two DSs to transfer Pokemon between games! I wonder how much it'll be to store them in Pokemon Bank.



That sounds so awesome! Can't wait, really.


----------



## Hamusuta

Guys i just want a mega wailord.
its just all i want ;-;
and a super powerful and cute dedenne evolution


----------



## Cobber

I don't know which mega I really want yet hmmm....


----------



## Midoriya

Hamusuta said:


> Guys i just want a mega wailord.
> its just all i want ;-;
> and a super powerful and cute dedenne evolution




That would be funny if they made a Wailord with two heads.  That thing would crush anything.


----------



## Sheepish

Mega Wailord: looks exactly the same as Wailord, but twice the size.

I just realised that since I plan on only using the new Pokemon (at least for my first run), I won't be able to make use of the mega evolution mechanic. Guess I might be shoehorning Mareep into my team after all...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Mega Dugtrio. It can happen.


----------



## Midoriya

Kippla said:


> Mega Dugtrio. It can happen.




Or Mega Magnezone


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Mega Magnetrio.


----------



## Sheepish

Mega Dodrio. Mega Weezing. Throw extra heads on everything.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Sheepish said:


> Mega Dodrio.


This needs to happen.


----------



## Mouchi

I want to see a series of Mega Dragon types too, they're doing Garchomp so why not throw in Mega Tyranitar and Mega Dragonite??


----------



## Cobber

Mouchi said:


> I want to see a series of Mega Dragon types too, they're doing Garchomp so why not throw in Mega Tyranitar and Mega Dragonite??




Mega Dragonite, for sure!


----------



## kite

I'd like to see a Mega-Sableye. I mean, Absol got a Mega-evo and _come on_, a mega-ghost Pokemon would be awesome.


----------



## Isabella

personally I think altaria deserves a mega evolution, it has a lot of potential and if used right isn't a bad pokemon at all especially in game. wait woah imagine if they gave it a dragon/fairy typing, that'd be interesting


----------



## Cobber

Mega Ghost... hmm
I donno, sounds cool...

Than again I just like the episode of pokemon in the first season where Ash gets Haunter.
Too cute... kind of creepy...


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Mega Claydol, to see if they can make it even creepier.


----------



## Ricardo

I'm pretty sure Gengar will get a Mega Evolution because they gave megas to threats like Garchomp and Lucario. Not to mention Mewtwo.


----------



## kite

Yeah, with Gengar I wouldn't be surprised. I just wished they'd focus more on Pokemon that are hardly used, you know? They have plenty of potential. I _am_ glad they gave Mawile and Absol mega-evos though.


----------



## Silversea

My personal opinion of what could be suitable for mega evolution:

-Tyrannitar
-Druddigon
-Blissey
-Tropius
-Houndoom
-Electivire and Magmortar maybe.
-Spiritomb



Omg what if latias and latios had mega evolutions.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Slowking mega evolution.

Weezing mega evolution.

Please.


----------



## Ricardo

Yeah, me too. Pokemon like the normal types of every region(Raticate, Furret, Bibarel etc) they should have got Mega Evolutions, but I think they gave it to Pokemon like Garchomp because people will get excited and add to the hype.



Silversea said:


> My personal opinion of what could be suitable for mega evolution:
> 
> -Tyrannitar
> -Druddigon
> -Blissey
> -Tropius
> -Houndoom
> -Electivire and Magmortar maybe.
> -Spiritomb
> 
> 
> 
> Omg what if latias and latios had mega evolutions.



I think Houndoom should get a regular evolution because isn't Pokemon #666 coming up.


----------



## Jake

tbh there aren't really that many pokemon that I want to have megas. Gengar has always been one I've wanted though. But I wont be too annoyed if it doesn't get one.
Would like to see some more Gen V megas (pretty sure Zoroark will get one)


----------



## Mouchi

Silversea said:


> My personal opinion of what could be suitable for mega evolution:
> 
> -Tyrannitar
> -Druddigon
> -Blissey
> -Tropius
> -Houndoom
> -Electivire and Magmortar maybe.
> -Spiritomb
> 
> 
> 
> Omg what if latias and latios had mega evolutions.



hear hear


----------



## Blues

Mega Magikarp. There, I said it.


----------



## Jennifer

Blues said:


> Mega Magikarp. There, I said it.



It seems Mega forms are only on the last evolution if a Pokemon has evolved forms though so while that'd be neat, I don't think it'd happen. 

Though, I don't care too much for the Mega forms (Charizard's is probably the first I actually thought looked kind of neat) so there isn't really anyone in particular I'm hoping for.

*back to lurking thread*


----------



## Blues

Jennifer said:


> It seems Mega forms are only on the last evolution if a Pokemon has evolved forms though so while that'd be neat, I don't think it'd happen.



Yeah, I know. It was a joke, though.


----------



## Colour Bandit

What gender are you going to play as in your game? 

I will play as a girl in X (my main save) and as a boy in Y. With the character customisation I want to try almost all the clothes out!


----------



## Blues

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> What gender are you going to play as in your game?
> 
> I will play as a girl in X (my main save) and as a boy in Y. With the character customisation I want to try almost all the clothes out!



I might play as a girl for my starter run, as that's going to be my shortest run.


----------



## Sheepish

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> What gender are you going to play as in your game?
> 
> I will play as a girl in X (my main save) and as a boy in Y. With the character customisation I want to try almost all the clothes out!



I'll probably play as a girl in my final, 'permanent', save, but I'll be flip flopping between the two genders during my multiple runs through the game.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Okay, either this completely slipped by me or it's a load of rubbish... But according to ONM in their X&Y preview you evolve Inkay into Malamar by turning your 3DS upside down when Inkay levels up... Pretty gimmicky, but at least if I see someone with an upside down 3DS I'll know what they are playing! 

Sorry if anyone knew this, but I only saw on Serebii that Inkay evolves through a new method and I only just picked up the October copy of ONM...

Oh and the next issue of ONM comes out on Thursday WEDNESDAY and it is meant to have the full review of X&Y.


----------



## Blues

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Okay, either this completely slipped by me or it's a load of rubbish... But according to ONM in their X&Y preview you evolve Inkay into Malamar by turning your 3DS upside down when Inkay levels up... Pretty gimmicky, but at least if I see someone with an upside down 3DS I'll know what they are playing!
> 
> Sorry if anyone knew this, but I only saw on Serebii that Inkay evolves through a new method and I only just picked up the October copy of ONM...
> 
> Oh and the next issue of ONM comes out on Thursday and it is meant to have the full review of X&Y.



If that's true, that's strange. And awesome.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It actually makes sense. Malamar is pretty much an upside-down Inkay.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

That would be cool, lol. Does anyone here play PTCGO? If so, does anyone want to trade cards? I just got it working correctly so I have crappy cards but trading would be nice ^^


----------



## Chromie

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> What gender are you going to play as in your game?
> 
> I will play as a girl in X (my main save) and as a boy in Y. With the character customisation I want to try almost all the clothes out!



Probably girl. I played a dude for...9 games? I never really cared but with customization I'm definitely playing a chick.


----------



## VillageDweller

I HAVE NO IDEA

Because I thought the guy trainer kinda looked a bit dumb sometimes (especially his hair) but now with customisation we can change our hair SO I have no idea if I should stick with it or go as a girl like I was planning.
smh I wish we knew more customisation looks so I could figure out if I could make the guy's hair look okay and then I would know D=


----------



## ChibiSylph

I'm gonna play as a girl, cause I'm a girl. And the girl's clothes look so pretty!! I just saw a commercial for the game and they showed the main girl and boy with different hair and clothes! Awesome :3 and they showed a castle too!


----------



## radical6

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> What gender are you going to play as in your game?
> 
> I will play as a girl in X (my main save) and as a boy in Y. With the character customisation I want to try almost all the clothes out!


as a girl!
if the clothes cost play coins then
better start walking


----------



## Chromie

Has there been any kind of announcement for streetpass features?

I've been playing Emerald version again and one of my favorite features are definitely the secret bases. Man would I love to see that come back as a Streetpass option.


----------



## kite

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> What gender are you going to play as in your game?
> 
> I will play as a girl in X (my main save) and as a boy in Y. With the character customisation I want to try almost all the clothes out!



I love playing as a girl.

Although I'm getting both copies as well, so I think I'll switch it up. I love customization. ^^


----------



## Sheepish

Chromie said:


> Has there been any kind of announcement for streetpass features?
> 
> I've been playing Emerald version again and one of my favorite features are definitely the secret bases. Man would I love to see that come back as a Streetpass option.



I don't recall any specific information about it, but I think StreetPass functionality will be integrated with the whole PSS (Player Search System) thing.

Looking through the official website, they mention StreetPass being usable with the Holo Caster, which will apparently be a way to "get reports about the people you have passed by using StreetPass".


----------



## Chromie

Sheepish said:


> I don't recall any specific information about it, but I think StreetPass functionality will be integrated with the whole PSS (Player Search System) thing.
> 
> Looking through the official website, they mention StreetPass being usable with the Holo Caster, which will apparently be a way to "get reports about the people you have passed by using StreetPass".



 Hmm looked it up. Looks awesome but man I hope secret bases make a return though I doubt it. 

This looks awesome though. I always like being able to send messages ingame.


----------



## Jake

Serebii said:
			
		

> The official site has revealed that yet another new Pok?mon will be revealed on their Facebook page on September 25th. This Pok?mon is said to be an evolved Pok?mon but there are no further clues. We'll bring details as soon as we have them




they bein secretive... BETTER BE AN EVO OF AN NON GEN6 POKEMON PLS


----------



## Silversea

Mega Magikarp used Mega Splash.
But nothing happened.
But nothing happened.
But nothsdfagashshdsga
*corrupt save file*
3DS used Selfdestruct.
You die.


----------



## kite

The more we talk about this, the more excited I am getting... I even dreamed that the game came out already.

...and oh my god I forgot about the Palkia event. At least I have one more week to get it.


----------



## Isabella

kite said:


> The more we talk about this, the more excited I am getting... I even dreamed that the game came out already.
> 
> ...and oh my god I forgot about the Palkia event. At least I have one more week to get it.



heh, I had a dream about it too. there was a mega evolution for ninetales and it was blue o_o if that ever happened just call me psychic

also I feel like they're revealing too many pokemon, the game is almost here yet they're revealing another one tomorrow? -.-


----------



## Chromie

Isabella said:


> heh, I had a dream about it too. there was a mega evolution for ninetales and it was blue o_o if that ever happened just call me psychic
> 
> also I feel like they're revealing too many pokemon, the game is almost here yet they're revealing another one tomorrow? -.-





Really? I hate they reveal so few Pok?mon. We all know they're adding at least a hundred. I assume they are anyway.


----------



## Thunder

I'll love gamefreak forever if they refer to online as "X&Y-Fi"


----------



## oath2order

Chromie said:


> Has there been any kind of announcement for streetpass features?
> 
> I've been playing Emerald version again and one of my favorite features are definitely the secret bases. Man would I love to see that come back as a Streetpass option.



I miss Secret Bases <3



Thunder said:


> I'll love gamefreak forever if they refer to online as "X&Y-Fi"



oh my lord


----------



## Colour Bandit

ONMs November issue (seems a bit early, but I checked the last issue) comes out tomorrow! I'm aiming to get it tomorrow or on Thursday if I have enough time during a free study lesson. I don't own a scanner, but if anyone is desperate to read the X&Y review I can take pictures on my phone and post them here or PM them to people who want to read it without having spoilers here...


----------



## VillageDweller

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> ONMs November issue (seems a bit early, but I checked the last issue) comes out tomorrow! I'm aiming to get it tomorrow or on Thursday if I have enough time during a free study lesson. I don't own a scanner, but if anyone is desperate to read the X&Y review I can take pictures on my phone and post them here or PM them to people who want to read it without having spoilers here...



wow I completely forgot
I always get it early so I got it last week and just so you know there's no X/Y review.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Chromie said:


> Really? I hate they reveal so few Pok?mon. We all know they're adding at least a hundred. I assume they are anyway.



Where's the excitement in revealing so many though? No point in getting the game and knowing every single Pokemon.


----------



## Colour Bandit

VillageDweller said:


> wow I completely forgot
> I always get it early so I got it last week and just so you know there's no X/Y review.



But in the 'Next Month' section of the October issue it said reviews of Pokemon, I've got the copy in front of me. Are you sure you haven't got the October copy which has the preview of X&Y? Oh well, I will still pick it up tomorrow as I usually read the magazine anyway...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Tom said:


> Where's the excitement in revealing so many though? No point in getting the game and knowing every single Pokemon.


This. ^^

I'm playing as a girl because I'm a girl. Not sure if I'll stick with long hair or make it a ponytail, because my hair is in a ponytail about 95% of the time.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Someone on the Pokecommunity Forums has found one of our leakers!
http://pokemonxyreview.weebly.com/
They have a review copy but no in game screenshots and they said half of their leaks are false but won't say which ones to stir up some speculation!!

I really hope the ground badger is real as I posted about wanting a badger Pokemon on the Serebii Forums!


----------



## Blues

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Someone on the Pokecommunity Forums has found one of our leakers!
> http://pokemonxyreview.weebly.com/
> They have a review copy but no in game screenshots and they said half of their leaks are false but won't say which ones to stir up some speculation!!
> 
> I really hope the ground badger is real as I posted about wanting a badger Pokemon on the Serebii Forums!



If even some of those are true, then Dunsparce is far from useless now.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Dunsparce was never the best Pokemon. PMD proved that.


----------



## VillageDweller

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> But in the 'Next Month' section of the October issue it said reviews of Pokemon, I've got the copy in front of me. Are you sure you haven't got the October copy which has the preview of X&Y? Oh well, I will still pick it up tomorrow as I usually read the magazine anyway...



http://prntscr.com/1t9ss7 http://prntscr.com/1t9sxm
I hope they're enough proof. My cover looks a bit different because it's "exclusive subscriber hand-drawn art" by Miyamoto so yeah  But yes, there's no Pokemon X/Y Reviews. http://prntscr.com/1t9tc0 <-- A bit hard to make out but if you see the word Pokemon there, it's Pokemon Rumble U.


----------



## Colour Bandit

VillageDweller said:


> http://prntscr.com/1t9ss7 http://prntscr.com/1t9sxm
> I hope they're enough proof. My cover looks a bit different because it's "exclusive subscriber hand-drawn art" by Miyamoto so yeah  But yes, there's no Pokemon X/Y Reviews. http://prntscr.com/1t9tc0 <-- A bit hard to make out but if you see the word Pokemon there, it's Pokemon Rumble U.



It still seems a bit odd, I swear ONM had already reviewed Rumble U they don't normally leave an August release game to the November issue. Plus it seemed a bit too hyped in the last issue that they would just throw a Rumble U review in unless something happened about their X&Y review copy.

Oh well happy bubble burst, back to your usual scheduling. I will go back to haunting Pokecommunity and Serebii.


----------



## Jennifer

So, with the Global Link closing down Dream World in less than a week, did anyone play with it a lot? Earn lots of Dream Points? etc.?

I actually rarely got it to work so I never did much with it. Kicking myself for it with the PokeMiles announcement :/


----------



## Stevey Queen

I don't understand why they can't keep the dream world running. It was kinda fun and cool to get pokemon with hidden abilities. I hope they are planning to bring it back with gen 6.


----------



## Ricardo

Jennifer said:


> So, with the Global Link closing down Dream World in less than a week, did anyone play with it a lot? Earn lots of Dream Points? etc.?
> 
> I actually rarely got it to work so I never did much with it. Kicking myself for it with the PokeMiles announcement :/



I was on the Dream World everyday so that I could get Drought Vulpix. I got awesome pokemon, including vulpix, but I couldnt find a single Drizzle poliwag. I stopped around the time Pokemon announced X & Y. A lot of grinding, but worth it.


----------



## Jennifer

Ricardo said:


> I was on the Dream World everyday so that I could get Drought Vulpix. I got awesome pokemon, including vulpix, but I couldnt find a single Drizzle poliwag. I stopped around the time Pokemon announced X & Y. A lot of grinding, but worth it.



That should've at least given you lots of Dream Points and berries to spend though, right?  So that should be a plus. 

LoveMcQueen - They are obviously doing something, but I'm guessing the system isn't set up for X/Y and it'd involve a lot of work to try and fit it in. Probably wasn't too hard with B/W2 since it was still the same Generation. I never cared about what ability my Pokemon had so I always never minded the fact that I really couldn't get it to work usually... until the stupid announcement earlier


----------



## Ricardo

Jennifer said:


> That should've at least given you lots of Dream Points and berries to spend though, right?  So that should be a plus.



Yeah, Vulpix and Poliwag were 10,000 dream points to unlock.


----------



## oath2order

Oh the Dream World is ending? Thank god...


----------



## Jennifer

Ricardo said:


> Yeah, Vulpix and Poliwag were 10,000 dream points to unlock.



Wow. @-@ 

I know little about the Dream World so not much about the unlocking things.


----------



## Jake

i hav missed u superglue

glad 2 c ur bk and u can join da family


----------



## Prof Gallows

^Now that post really did make me laugh.


I just saw that reveal earlier today and I thought almost exactly the same thing.


----------



## Hamusuta

K so people are thinking this is real:


Spoiler



Trusk is a Grass/Rock boar Pokemon with long green tusks coming out of its mouth. He is gruff, has grey skin, and features green leaf-like ears. It has an “adorable” pre-evolution with tiny tusks and a leaf at the end of its tail.
A Normal/Poison porcupine Pokemon named Quillom can be found quite early in the game in the forest. It has white skin with light purple quills. He has a Poison-type quill attack which damages and has a high chance of poison.
A Ghost-type spider Pokemon is found in caves. It is dark gray with blue spots and multiple light grey eyes. It has a feint light blue mist around its abdomen. The source doesn’t remember the spelling of its name, but says it was something like “Apparachnid.” He thinks it may have an evolution.
There is a Ground-type badger Pokemon that is dark brown with black stripes going up its face. It knows Slash and a new biting move.
Reconfirmation that Froakie’s final evolution is Water/Fighting. It looks similar to a poison dart frog. The dark blue now takes over its body almost entirely. There are a few even darker (almost black) spots on his sides and face and it gains more of the bubble foam around its neck and down the back. It’s also a bit bulkier. It uses its hind legs a lot and has kicking attacks.
Bunnelby evolves into a Ground/Dark type rabbit that is larger and much rounder. Its color scheme is reversed, with the dark brown now being the prominent color. It can be found in caves. It is useful because you can get it early in the game and use it to evolve Pancham into Pangoro.
Helioptile has an evolution. It is bipedal with a second yellow triangle on its face. Its ears become more jagged and it looks meaner. On its back are what look like spikes with jagged parts at the very top. It can learn a new attack called Thunder Roll, where it rolls up like a wheel and strikes the opponent.
Reconfirmation that Meowstic has a pre-evolution named Espurr. There is no gender differentiation until it evolves. It is mostly white, similar to the female version, with cuter eyes and a single puffy tail. It has a little patch of fur under its head (similar to its evolutions). The fur is dark blueish with little tufts of white in it.
Other Pokemon that are now Fairy-type: the Chansey evolution line, Dunsparce, the Clefairy line, and Togepi’s line.
Fairy Dust is a new move that will randomly cause either Paralysis, Poison, Sleep, or Burn.
Like Magneton, Wailmer is part of one of the Super Training Facility games.
Team Flare makes an appearance right at the beginning of the game. On the TV in your house, one of its members talks about fashion and how your Pokemon should match your style. Team Flare’s signature music has an eerie accordion sound to it in the opening sequence.
The outfit your character wears at the start is colored to match what you’ve set as your favorite color in your 3DS settings. It can be changed easily though.
The opening cinematic is in 3D. (Have to mention this since most of the game isn’t in stereoscopic 3D. ) It starts off with Yveltal’s cry, which wakes you up. You sit up in your bed. It then pans and there is a shot of your city. Yveltal’s shadow goes over it. After that there is some other shots of your town. You seem amazed that you saw Yveltal. It then shows generic in-game shots like you entering a forest with your friends, selecting your starter, running through a cave, etc. After that it shows Sycamore welcoming you. You are standing outside of his lab at the time, then he takes you inside. It then shows him showing you three Poke Balls which leads into a transformation video where it shows all three Kanto starters evolving to their final forms, and then the three of them Mega Evolving. It’s a really cool cinematic. The video ends with Yveltal flying with the sun behind him, leading in to the title screen. Team Flare is also shown at some point in the sequence.
On the title screen you can use the analog joystick on your 3DS to change the angle at which you see Xerneas/Yveltal.



idk where the original source was from but i got it from here: http://pokebeach.com/2013/09/new-set-of-x-and-y-rumors


----------



## Prof Gallows

Some of those rumors seem pretty likely, but as it is, it's still rumors.

PokeBeach is good at getting leaks, but without any sort of physical evidence I'm not inclined to believe any of it 100%.


----------



## Mouchi

Chromie said:


> Has there been any kind of announcement for streetpass features?
> 
> I've been playing Emerald version again and one of my favorite features are definitely the secret bases. Man would I love to see that come back as a Streetpass option.



I loved that feature too, it would be sick to see it come back, or any other form of base to build even if its in a city


----------



## Ricardo

I was checking out comments about Doublade on facebook and shofu's video. There is pretty much a war going right now. People are saying this was a lazy design and no logic behind it. Others are saying that Doublade is a better design than Magneton, Dodrio, Dugtrio, etc. I never really liked Honedge to begin with, but what do you guys/girls think.


----------



## Blues

Ricardo said:


> I was checking out comments about Doublade on facebook and shofu's video. There is pretty much a war going right now. People are saying this was a lazy design and no logic behind it. Others are saying that Doublade is a better design than Magneton, Dodrio, Dugtrio, etc. I never really liked Honedge to begin with, but what do you guys/girls think.



I think it's ridiculous, personally. I never liked Honedge, and I was excited for a new reveal. Now that this is it, I'm disappointed.


----------



## Hamusuta

Prof Gallows said:


> Some of those rumors seem pretty likely, but as it is, it's still rumors.
> 
> PokeBeach is good at getting leaks, but without any sort of physical evidence I'm not inclined to believe any of it 100%.



Other than the fact that the guy that stated this, in his last post he was 90% right, the only thing he got wrong was the fact that gogoat is the only pokemon you can ride on.


----------



## Sheepish

Ricardo said:


> I was checking out comments about Doublade on facebook and shofu's video. There is pretty much a war going right now. People are saying this was a lazy design and no logic behind it. Others are saying that Doublade is a better design than Magneton, Dodrio, Dugtrio, etc. I never really liked Honedge to begin with, but what do you guys/girls think.



Honedge is far from being one of my favourites, but I find Doublade's design a bit uninspired and disappointing. It doesn't help that some people hyped up the new reveal a little bit too much.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Honedge is so lame in the first place. I'm not that big of a fan of pokemon that look like human objects. And if you look closely at its evolution all they did was copy and paste and recolored it.


----------



## Hamusuta

Honedge and Dubloud or whatever the heck it is called are both ridiculous stupid designs and i dont know how game freak were like 'emg lets maik a sword pokemon, and lets make the evolution 2 OF THEM STUCK TOGETHER OMG YAY'

for real.


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> Honedge and Dubloud or whatever the heck it is called are both ridiculous stupid designs and i dont know how game freak were like 'emg lets maik a sword pokemon, and lets make the evolution 2 OF THEM STUCK TOGETHER OMG YAY'
> 
> for real.



Kind of like Magnemite.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> Kind of like Magnemite.


guess which pokemon i hate as well


----------



## puppy

im going to miss the dreamworld though aghhhhhhh
i bit ago i was panicking because i wanted a dreamworld swinub to add to my team but i didnt have nearly enough points
luckily a friend was able to get one for me so all i need to do is EV train it now 

rip dreamword ):


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Why will you miss it? It's coming back after the X/Y release.


----------



## ChibiSylph

I got Sylveon Plushy Today!
With Isabelle in the Background.


----------



## Ricardo

Cute, my dream is to visit a Pokemon Center one day.


----------



## kite

Ricardo said:


> Cute, my dream is to visit a Pokemon Center one day.



Me too. I was in Japan and my bro was showing me around... I asked him where the Pokemon Center was and he didn't know that it existed. Needless to say... I didn't get to visit. v_v (but next time!)

At least I got a little Pikachu toy that said "Pi Pikachu!" =^^=


----------



## Chromie

Ricardo said:


> Cute, my dream is to visit a Pokemon Center one day.



I miss the Pok?mon Center in NYC. Why did it have to be replaced? 

Nintendo World is pretty cool though.


----------



## Midoriya

Honedge's line may seem pretty dumb looking, but I have to admit it's types are interesting on the same Pokemon.  Who knows, it could end up being good competitively.  I honestly don't care about the design of Pokemon.  That's like saying you only care what a book looks like, not what's in it.


----------



## Shiny Celebi

I actually think Doublade is cool. It has sort of this crossed sword coat of arms thing almost. 

Honedge's evo announced seems fairly random to me but I had no expectations anyway.


----------



## joku_muko

Is Pokemon X/Y going to be friendly enough to be picked up by someone who hasn't played any Pokemon game? I've done a little research and it seems I may have problems not knowing all the different Pokemons and their types and what skills etc to use for each battle is there a good tutorial on this or is it just simply pick up and learn?

edit: not sure it's clear in my post I'm aware the game isnt out until 10/12 I meant judging by past games.


----------



## kite

joku_muko said:


> Is Pokemon X/Y going to be friendly enough to be picked up by someone who hasn't played any Pokemon game? I've done a little research and it seems I may have problems not knowing all the different Pokemons and their types and what skills etc to use for each battle is there a good tutorial on this or is it just simply pick up and learn?
> 
> edit: not sure it's clear in my post I'm aware the game isnt out until 10/12 I meant judging by past games.



If you are not sure, you can always look up the strengths and weaknesses of each type on Serebii.net.

Honestly Serebii is a valuable resource in learning about a Pokemon's type, how it evolves, its stats, its moveset, its location... (although I'm not sure how fast they'll put up information when the games are released). But you can also pick up the guide to help you out!

I'm pretty sure the game will give tutorials on its old and new features, so I think you will get accustomed to it easily. It's really straight-forward.


----------



## Silversea

Jake. said:


> i hav missed u superglue
> 
> glad 2 c ur bk and u can join da family



Don't forget Klingklang, its name also "used" Superglue and so did its general design to some extent! (Also Vanillish -> Vanilluxe)


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> ^Now that post really did make me laugh.
> 
> 
> I just saw that reveal earlier today and I thought almost exactly the same thing.


i only sad cos i was hopin for an evo of an old pokemon 



Ricardo said:


> I was checking out comments about Doublade on facebook and shofu's video. There is pretty much a war going right now. People are saying this was a lazy design and no logic behind it. Others are saying that Doublade is a better design than Magneton, Dodrio, Dugtrio, etc. I never really liked Honedge to begin with, but what do you guys/girls think.


i don't get why its pink...



Silversea said:


> Don't forget Klingklang, its name also "used" Superglue and so did its general design to some extent! (Also Vanillish -> Vanilluxe)


soz


----------



## Silversea

Jake. said:


> soz



It's cool, I too had my decent share of laughs from your post I was referencing.


----------



## idiotcurl

I don't get all the hate for Doublade(is that its name? I'm really behind on that.)

Of course, in my head I'm kind of picturing an invisible ghost wielding the swords so it's kind of cooler to me...


----------



## Silversea

Doublade is close to Vanilluxe in that I don't overly like it. But I don't actually hate it (unlike Vanilluxe and co.).


----------



## kite

I'm pretty neutral about the Vanillish line. I'm not much of an ice-type user.

Though I'm pretty "eh" about Doublade, I'll see how it is in-game. I tend to use Pokemon with a variety of moves, good defense, good atk or sp atk, good speed, etc.

I mean, I thought Pachirisu was pretty cute but when I found it had low stats, I stopped using it.


----------



## Chromie

kite said:


> I'm pretty neutral about the Vanillish line. I'm not much of an ice-type user.
> 
> Though I'm pretty "eh" about Doublade, I'll see how it is in-game. I tend to use Pokemon with a variety of moves, good defense, good atk or sp atk, good speed, etc.
> 
> I mean, I thought Pachirisu was pretty cute but when I found it had low stats, I stopped using it.



Are you an EV trainer?


You should be my Professor Juniper.


----------



## kite

Chromie said:


> Are you an EV trainer?
> 
> 
> You should be my Professor Juniper.



I'm not haha. I'd just rather not challenge the Elite Four with a Pachirisu. O-O;


----------



## Isabella

kite said:


> I'm pretty neutral about the Vanillish line. I'm not much of an ice-type user.
> 
> Though I'm pretty "eh" about Doublade, I'll see how it is in-game. I tend to use Pokemon with a variety of moves, good defense, good atk or sp atk, good speed, etc.
> 
> I mean, I thought Pachirisu was pretty cute but when I found it had low stats, I stopped using it.



Pachirisu isn't THAT bad.. I beat the elite four with the help of it once..


----------



## Chromie

kite said:


> I'm not haha. I'd just rather not challenge the Elite Four with a Pachirisu. O-O;



Ha, never mind then! X/Y will be the first I attempt EV training.


----------



## kite

Chromie said:


> Ha, never mind then! X/Y will be the first I attempt EV training.



I think I'll take it up too then! I've attempted it... a long, long time ago... >_>


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> i don't get why its pink...



Because pink is 



Spoiler


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Because pink is
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



that's purple?


----------



## oath2order

Shiny Celebi said:


> I actually think Doublade is cool. It has sort of this crossed sword coat of arms thing almost.
> 
> Honedge's evo announced seems fairly random to me but I had no expectations anyway.



Skull and Crossbones/crossedswords yo


----------



## Chromie

kite said:


> I think I'll take it up too then! I've attempted it... a long, long time ago... >_>



Ha I tried it in Emerald...wasn't for me. Now though many people I know are getting X/Y so I'm motivated to actually stick with it that and Game Freak is making it easier for people like me to get into it.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> that's purple?



it was the closest to pink i could find ;-;


----------



## Ricardo

Yay, Pokemon Origins will be in English! 
The bad news is that it is only four episodes.


----------



## Hamusuta

Ricardo said:


> Yay, Pokemon Origins will be in English!
> The bad news is that it is only four episodes.



all pokemon anime sucks now, it was only good from kanto to hoenn, sinnoh was alright but unova was god awful. im not that bothered anymore really.


----------



## Ricardo

Hamusuta said:


> all pokemon anime sucks now, it was only good from kanto to hoenn, sinnoh was alright but unova was god awful. im not that bothered anymore really.



I agree with you on that Unova was terrible, but I loved Sinnoh. Even though the anime is aimed at kids, I love it (I'm 18). I am still going to see the X and Y saga.


----------



## Hamusuta

Ricardo said:


> I agree with you on that Unova was terrible, but I loved Sinnoh. Even though the anime is aimed at kids, I love it (I'm 18). I am still going to see the X and Y saga.



i'll watch the first 10 episodes to make my judgment on whether or not watch the series lol.


----------



## Colour Bandit

I picked up my copy of ONM today (VillageDweller was right about the no X&Y review, so I apologise for arguing with you about it.) and I was happy to see at least a Xerneas and Yveltal poster and some stickers of Fennekin, Froakie, Chespin, Xerneas, Yveltal and the english logos! I stuck the logos on my red XL and made little fact cards for the pokemon- which are now stuck on my wall alongside my poster! 

Here's hoping to December's ONM issue having the X&Y review!

P.S. My countdown app says that we have 15 days until X&Y are released in my timezone! (GMT)


----------



## Prof Gallows

Ricardo said:


> Yay, Pokemon Origins will be in English!
> The bad news is that it is only four episodes.



They'll most likely be stretched out longer to compensate.

There were special "episodes" a while back dedicated to the Gold/Silver games that were around 45 minutes each. So it might be the same for these.


----------



## Cobber

Hamusuta said:


> i'll watch the first 10 episodes to make my judgment on whether or not watch the series lol.



I've been watching Pokemon Season 1...
and I can't stop D:

So I might have to find a way to download the other seasons, with out going through my download data limit.


----------



## Ricardo

Cobber said:


> I've been watching Pokemon Season 1...
> and I can't stop D:
> 
> So I might have to find a way to download the other seasons, with out going through my download data limit.



If you have an Ipod/Ipad/Iphone, there is a Pokemon TV app. If not, there is also pokemon.com and there you can see episodes as well.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Hamusuta said:


> all pokemon anime sucks now, it was only good from kanto to hoenn, sinnoh was alright but unova was god awful. im not that bothered anymore really.



Unova was better than Sinnoh so long as Iris kept her mouth shut.  And Pokemon Origins looks to be different.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I actually think Hoenn and Sinnoh were the worst series. Everything seemed to glacially drag on to me and I gave up caring. Unova kept me watching up until the league.

Not sure how far I'll get into Kalos, all 3 companions look generic and boring to me from first impressions, but we'll see when it starts. But I do think Dedenne is far cuter than Piplup and Axew.


----------



## Silversea

Hmm, I never watched any of the anime series except for the original Kanto and Unova.


----------



## Chromie

Ricardo said:


> Yay, Pokemon Origins will be in English!
> The bad news is that it is only four episodes.



At least we'll be able to watch it! There was no way I would watch it in Japanese since Red is voice by Naruto/Yusuke  voice actor...it would bother me to no end.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Just noticed this and felt the need to tell, someone. xP

Doublades scabbards design and the tip of the whatever is behind them make a star. ~ Like the Kalos region shape, and as shown on the pokedex. Stars everywhere.


----------



## Venn

Ricardo said:


> If you have an Ipod/Ipad/Iphone, there is a Pokemon TV app. If not, there is also pokemon.com and there you can see episodes as well.



The Pokemon TV App don't have all the episodes, from what I remember. But they come with new episodes each week or something.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Venice said:


> The Pokemon TV App don't have all the episodes, from what I remember. But they come with new episodes each week or something.



Which is the same problem Pokemon.com suffers from, which is where the app pulls everything from. :/ I miss the old Pokemon Center online store, maybe in the era they'd actually sell the seasons or cool exclusive items again.


----------



## Mouchi

Tom said:


> Which is the same problem Pokemon.com suffers from, which is where the app pulls everything from. :/ I miss the old Pokemon Center online store, maybe in the era they'd actually sell the seasons or cool exclusive items again.



Those were the days...


----------



## Colour Bandit

There have been some images leaked by players with review copies, I am not going to link them here as what they are doing is illegal, another reviewer has posted online that the 'Review Embargo' ends October 4th but that no reviewer is allowed to post the final starter evos among a list of some other Pok?mon until October 12th.

For anyone interested the images showed the outside and inside of the Pok?mon Center and Chespin evolving into Quilladin. A lot of Pok?mon forums have banned the spreading of these leaked images due to them being illegal.


----------



## Scribbler397

I start a Pokemon X and Y Blog, if anyone is interested. 

Here is a link: http://pokemonxyblog.blogspot.com/

On this blog, I discuss the new pokemon, planned teams, and really any new pokemon buzz.

Check it out!


----------



## ForgottenT

Scribbler397 said:


> I start a Pokemon X and Y Blog, if anyone is interested.
> 
> Here is a link: http://pokemonxyblog.blogspot.com/
> 
> On this blog, I discuss the new pokemon, planned teams, and really any new pokemon buzz.
> 
> Check it out!



Not bad 
Looks like I were the first to vote on the poll


----------



## Midoriya

Scribbler397 said:


> I start a Pokemon X and Y Blog, if anyone is interested.
> 
> Here is a link: http://pokemonxyblog.blogspot.com/
> 
> On this blog, I discuss the new pokemon, planned teams, and really any new pokemon buzz.
> 
> Check it out!




That's a cool blog.  I voted on the poll and read some of the information.


----------



## Hamusuta

Serebii just posted this:





During the final episode of Pok?mon Smash, it was finally fully showcased how Mega Evolutions work in battle, answering a question that has been in place in some parts of the fandom since the revelation. It proved that you can have a Mega Evolution in combat if your opponent also has one, with this footage being the first showcase of two Mega Evolutions being seen in battle, as seen in this battle where Mega Ampharos was used against Mega Blaziken confirming that it is one per trainer in battle, not one overall per battle.


----------



## VillageDweller

Hamusuta said:


> Serebii just posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the final episode of Pok?mon Smash, it was finally fully showcased how Mega Evolutions work in battle, answering a question that has been in place in some parts of the fandom since the revelation. It proved that you can have a Mega Evolution in combat if your opponent also has one, with this footage being the first showcase of two Mega Evolutions being seen in battle, as seen in this battle where Mega Ampharos was used against Mega Blaziken confirming that it is one per trainer in battle, not one overall per battle.





Spoiler










Here's the video for it :>

I feel kind of bad for the guy in Oshawott costume, final episode of Pokemon Smash and he spends it IN A COSTUME. D=


----------



## Hamusuta

VillageDweller said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the video for it :>
> 
> I feel kind of bad for the guy in Oshawott costume, final episode of Pokemon Smash and he spends it IN A COSTUME. D=



Last episode EVER or in the seaosn/series?


----------



## Sheepish

Hamusuta said:


> Last episode EVER or in the seaosn/series?



It's the last episode ever. It's being replaced by Pok?mon GetTV, which is gonna have pretty much the same content.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Sheepish said:


> It's the last episode ever. It's being replaced by Pok?mon GetTV, which is gonna have pretty much the same content.



That makes sense, since X/Y will have lots of info.


----------



## Cobber

12 more days, right?


----------



## Hamusuta

Cobber said:


> 12 more days, right?



YES


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Just under 2 weeks, guys! I'll occupy myself with B2 and Dream Radar, which I just bought today.


----------



## Cobber

I'm so excited I can't contain myself
X]


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

That reminds me, does anyone here have Pokemon Dream Radar?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Kippla said:


> That reminds me, does anyone here have Pokemon Dream Radar?



Yah. I never did get Landorus..

And.. holy crap. So soon. Do you think I'll be able to get it without preordering on release day?


----------



## Paperboy012305

I don't. But get this if you do smogon.  Aurorus has the ability Refrigerate. (This ability turns any Normal-type moves known by the Pok?mon into Ice-type moves) Oh yeah, hes gonna sweep Dragons LIKE A BOSS!!!  Yeah I follow Smogon. It doesn't seem to be working at the moment.  They suggest the best abilities to go with pokemon. I bet Aurorus will make it in Overused due to Refrigerate. Oh yeah, the move Return gets to be used instead of Blizzard or Ice Beam because the move Return has more PP than Blizzard or Ice Beam. Return is more powerful too.  Plus Freeze-Dry because its super effective against Water-type Pok?mon. Politoed is gonna get PWNED!  I bet Smogon has this planned already, if not maybe i'll let smogon tell them.  Though it does have an X4 super effective damage against fighting.  Just keep him away from fighting types


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

LoveMcQueen said:


> Yah. I never did get Landorus..
> 
> And.. holy crap. So soon. Do you think I'll be able to get it without preordering on release day?



Nope.


----------



## Ricardo

LoveMcQueen said:


> Yah. I never did get Landorus..
> 
> And.. holy crap. So soon. Do you think I'll be able to get it without preordering on release day?



I think it depends on what store you go to. If you go to Gamestop probably not, but stores like Walmart, Target, and Best Buy there is a bigger chance of getting it. I didn't preorder the game either, but I plan on buying one in one of these stores.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Aww I won't be able to get it until the 15th anyways. They better not sell out.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

They'll order a ton of copies. Sweet, sweet money.


----------



## Prof Gallows

They'll also be for download.


----------



## Colour Bandit

No X&Y news at all in today's Nintendo Direct...  (I was really hoping for a demo...)


----------



## Jake

No offence but it was kinda obvious there wouldn't be any X and Y in the demo


----------



## Chromie

Jake. said:


> No offence but it was kinda obvious there wouldn't be any X and Y in the demo



Yea...Pok?mon is the last game to need a demo.


----------



## Colour Bandit

I knew it was highly unlikely, but, you know, the inner fan wanted to just actually see the game, especially since Nintendo only announced they'd have the XY demo at the Eurogamer Expo after all the tickets were sold out- though I'm more annoyed with myself as I was allowed to go but I forgot to buy my ticket. (Though I am now eagerly awaiting the Ace Attourney demo to pop up the e-shop)

Atleast we have less than a week to wait for the review Embargo to be lifted and we have all managed to cope since January! (Well, some people are having meltdowns on Tumblr, oh well!) And according to my dodgy countdown app it is only 10 days and 8 hours until X&Y are released in the UK!!


----------



## oath2order

I might just buy it from the e-Shop...


----------



## Midoriya

I don't think they're going to release anything new until the actual game is released on the 12th, imo.  If they do it probably won't be a lot of new things.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hey guys. Don't you think the Female version of Meowstic looks a bit too much like Marshal from AC? It does to me.


----------



## Stevey Queen

http://www.smogon.com/smog/issue28/leaks

Guys..this is legit.


----------



## KarlaKGB

It's Smogon, it must be!


----------



## windfall

To those of you trying not to be spoiled:

A copy of Pokemon X is confirmed to have been leaked. 
(Image of game cartridge in spoiler)


Spoiler












Just a heads up, y'all. 

The guy got a copy somewhere in Canada. 
I hope it's near me. I'm going to check places tomorrow LOL


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

LoveMcQueen said:


> http://www.smogon.com/smog/issue28/leaks
> 
> Guys..this is legit.



Yes, Chespin and Froakie's evos will be Fire / Fighting.


----------



## ForgottenT

windfall said:


> To those of you trying not to be spoiled:
> 
> A copy of Pokemon X is confirmed to have been leaked.
> (Image of game cartridge in spoiler)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a heads up, y'all.
> 
> The guy got a copy somewhere in Canada.
> I hope it's near me. I'm going to check places tomorrow LOL



Confirmed where?
it?s not that hard making a fake cover etc.
Also I doubt they will put X and Y on the "guide". At least it seems a bit weird to me.
I?ll believe it if there?s video proof, if there is I would like to see it


----------



## ChibiSylph

LoveMcQueen said:


> http://www.smogon.com/smog/issue28/leaks
> 
> Guys..this is legit.


No... I no believe your lies.


----------



## windfall

ForgottenT said:


> Confirmed where?
> it?s not that hard making a fake cover etc.
> Also I doubt they will put X and Y on the "guide". At least it seems a bit weird to me.
> I?ll believe it if there?s video proof, if there is I would like to see it




Another guy has some pictures up. 
http://instagram.com/kosthedin#

*edit: I know it's not video proof, but I think those pictures seem rather legit.


----------



## Sheepish

I want to go in knowing only what's been officially revealed, but I can't stop looking, gah.


----------



## ForgottenT

windfall said:


> Another guy has some pictures up.
> http://instagram.com/kosthedin#
> 
> *edit: I know it's not video proof, but I think those pictures seem rather legit.



Thanks ^^
There?s actually a few videos there 
No videos about the starter evolution's or any of the new pok?mons as far as I see though ._.


----------



## windfall

ForgottenT said:


> Thanks ^^
> There?s actually a few videos there
> No videos about the starter evolution's or any of the new pok?mons as far as I see though ._.



Ehhh I think I'm going to stay away from spoilers now. I didn't even intend to see the ones I've posted xD 
I'm sure people will be zipping through the game, so evolutions will be up soon.


----------



## Silversea

About 2 weeks away, can anyone wait for it?


----------



## radical6

POKEMON X AND Y WERE RELEASED IN CANADA AND ITALY AND IM SO MAD BYE


----------



## kite

tsundere said:


> POKEMON X AND Y WERE RELEASED IN CANADA AND ITALY AND IM SO MAD BYE



I saw it too! I was all "NO WAY WHERE'S MY EARLY COPY"
Hopefully they don't release spoilers!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

tsundere said:


> POKEMON X AND Y WERE RELEASED IN CANADA AND ITALY AND IM SO MAD BYE



*Wishes he was born in Canada*
And by "he", I mean me. U_U


----------



## radical6

kite said:


> I saw it too! I was all "NO WAY WHERE'S MY EARLY COPY"
> Hopefully they don't release spoilers!



I LIVE IN SEATTLE AND I CAN PFROLLY DRIVE UP TO CANADA I WILL DRIVE UP TO CANADA FOR POKEMON 
HOPEFULLY THEY DONT SPOIL ANYTHING OTHER THA N WHAT NINTENDO HAS RELEASED

i want it early too bc so then i can find out the not yet revealed pokemon and snaAG THEM AS URLS ON TUMBLR BC POKEMON URLS R HARD TO GET

im so sad i hATE YOU CANADSA!!


----------



## Chromie

So Pok?mon launch at Nintendo World...who's going!?


----------



## Midoriya

I thought it was being released worldwide at the same time?  Did some people break into a factory and steal some of the games?  XD


----------



## Jinglefruit

So anyone else been watching serebiiforums explode over the past couple hours!?


Spoiler



Someone's instagraming pics and a few vids of Pokemon X. No new poke's confirmed yet though I think, other than rumours of 'Bedrone', a male evo of Combee but no pics or anything, so that could just be trolling. Ingame map and badge case have been shown though and some other odd bits including a blackout with the lights on.


You are most welcome 
and some short vids with rollerskates


----------



## radical6

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I thought it was being released worldwide at the same time?  Did some people break into a factory and steal some of the games?  XD


they were but some stores didnt care and released them early


----------



## Midoriya

tsundere said:


> they were but some stores didnt care and released them early



That seems like a joke to me.  If it's not, whoever's in charge of those stores needs to be fired, or at least talked to.  Also, Serebii specifically said they can't release more info due to legal rights, and people are still doing this.  Immature idiots (the people, not serebii).


----------



## Prof Gallows

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> That seems like a joke to me.  If it's not, whoever's in charge of those stores needs to be fired, or at least talked to.



Wow touchy.

This isn't the first time a popular game has had it's street date broken. Especially if it's a mom and pop's store.
But from those pictures I saw it looked like a corp store, so I have no idea who waved the clear flag on that one.


----------



## Midoriya

Prof Gallows said:


> Wow touchy.
> 
> This isn't the first time a popular game has had it's street date broken. Especially if it's a mom and pop's store.
> But from those pictures I saw it looked like a corp store, so I have no idea who waved the clear flag on that one.




I don't understand why they don't just wait.  You're right, there's been things like this happening with games before, sadly.


----------



## kite

If someone starts spilling spoilers, I'm going to be upset... I'd probably go MIA until I've finished the main story.


----------



## Isabella

ugh they're so lucky to not have to wait another 2 weeks >.> I think i'm gonna stay off tumblr and stuff for the rest of the wait because I'm tired of these spoilers D: They might as well just release it earlier since it's such an anticipated game *-*


----------



## radical6

Isabella said:


> ugh they're so lucky to not have to wait another 2 weeks >.> I think i'm gonna stay off tumblr and stuff for the rest of the wait because I'm tired of these spoilers D: They might as well just release it earlier since it's such an anticipated game *-*


if you have tumblr savior they would probably tag it as #xy spoilers so you should blacklist that

yeahhh if i get spoiled ill be upset


----------



## Prof Gallows

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I don't understand why they don't just wait.  You're right, there's been things like this happening with games before, sadly.



A lot of stores have a system in place that keeps them from being able to sell games before the street date. The cash register is connected to the store's network and sees that it isn't the correct date so it prevents the purchase.

So it could have easily been a misprint in the system and allowed people to buy it on Oct. 1 instead of Oct. 12


----------



## Midoriya

Prof Gallows said:


> A lot of stores have a system in place that keeps them from being able to sell games before the street date. The cash register is connected to the store's network and sees that it isn't the correct date so it prevents the purchase.
> 
> So it could have easily been a misprint in the system and allowed people to buy it on Oct. 1 instead of Oct. 12




You blew my mind.  You're smart.  (Not being sarcastic)


----------



## Prof Gallows

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> You blew my mind.  You're smart.  (Not being sarcastic)



=p
I used to work as a cashier at Walmart and we had a few problems with games being put on the shelves and being sold before the street date.

Now for serious business.

*If any of you post any spoilers, MAKE SURE you put them in a spoiler tag or your post will be deleted.*


----------



## Jinglefruit

kite said:


> If someone starts spilling spoilers, I'm going to be upset... I'd probably go MIA until I've finished the main story.



That is my intention after tonight. I heard no new pokes have leaked, so am reading through the speculation over the early gameplay that's leaked and then adblocking the words pokemon and xy until I have the game and gotten decently far into it.

EDIT: Though will probably add TBT as an exception seeing above post.  
~just spoilered links in my last post then as more will likely be revealed before I next get online.


----------



## windfall

In other, non-spoiler related news, did anyone hear about the Pokemon Fan Gatherings happening in Canada?  
Click the link here to see which cities it's happening in. 

The biggest one is happening in Toronto. It even has its own, seperate page. 

Any TBTers going?  

I'm thinking about going to the Toronto one xD


----------



## Colour Bandit

tsundere said:


> POKEMON X AND Y WERE RELEASED IN CANADA AND ITALY AND IM SO MAD BYE



I saw this on PokeCommunity, some guy on Instagram has it and he's posting images of the game, so far he's only posted one new Pokemon but the rest is mainly showing off the stats of some Pokemon. I have been looking at his stuff, but I'm being careful with what I look at, I haven't seen the new 'Mon but someone told me about it on PokeCommunity.

I know of and own some games that I got before release date (Mainly through GAME/Amazon dispatching them too early) but normally that's only by about 1-4 days not over a WEEK before release!!
Serebii even announced on their Twitter that they will not post the leaks as they don't want a repeat of 2010. Please be careful with posting them here, while Nintendo is unlikely to go after us, I don't want any of us to get in trouble!


----------



## Jake

wat happened to serebii in 2010


----------



## Colour Bandit

Jake. said:


> wat happened to serebii in 2010


Nintendo sent them a Cease and Desist letter from Nintendo for posting leaked game screenshots before the end of the review embargo for Black and White.
http://bulbanews.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Fansites_served_with_copyright_infringement_notices


----------



## Jake

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Nintendo sent them a Cease and Desist letter from Nintendo for posting leaked game screenshots before the end of the review embargo for Black and White.
> http://bulbanews.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Fansites_served_with_copyright_infringement_notices



"asking to take down all of our Black and White images *or bad stuff will happen.*"
"Anyways, we'll continue to play the game and report what we find like we've been doing. Oh and the lawyer said he likes my site. "

But idgi. Black and White came out in Japan on September 18th and those messages were sent at the same what??? So I don't get how they're breaching copyright if the game was out in Japan?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I cant see what Nintendo is going to do if the community posts Black and White pictures. They cant do much about it because some people will still keep posting and posting pictures and there's nothing they can do about that.

On  a different note I think the trainer art is one of the best so far!. I heard about roller skates?, That would be totes awesome.


----------



## Prof Gallows

You guys are gonna LOVE the Pokemon Origins.. well, I wouldn't even call it episodes. I just got finished watching it and it's almost two hours long. It had a few commercials in the middle but it was like a movie.

I also managed to catch this. Seriously, do not open this spoiler if you don't want to be spoiled. If you talk about it, put it in spoilers.


Spoiler: I'm not kidding. If you open this it's your fault.










You can get this version of Mega Charizard in X ONLY.
You get the Mega Charizard we've already seen in Y.

edit: here is another shot from the after-show commercial






and a video


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> I also managed to catch this. Seriously, do not open this spoiler if you don't want to be spoiled. If you talk about it, put it in spoilers.



he means srs bsns. If you don't prepare for a permaban



Spoiler



I CAN NOT CONTAIN MY FEELS THAT IS THE SEXIEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN AND I DONT EVEN LIKE CHARIZARD SHOW ME THE OTHER MEGAS NOW

o yer senk u gaem freeeeeeeek this makes up for fugly mewtwo x


----------



## Stevey Queen

Spoiler



I have never been attracted to a pokemon so much..now I need to get both games. Do all pokemon have two mega evolutions?


----------



## Jake

apparent Swirlix and Spritzee evos


Spoiler


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> apparent Swirlix and Spritzee evos
> 
> 
> Spoiler



burn them both. ew.


----------



## Colour Bandit

The instagram leaker has removed all his X&Y images now, apparently Nintendo sent him a cease and desist. There is a user on Pokecommunity though who saved all his screenshots however.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Hamusuta said:


> burn them both. ew.



They are better then their pre-evolved forms. So cute but not gonna use them.


----------



## oath2order

LoveMcQueen said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been attracted to a pokemon so much..now I need to get both games. Do all pokemon have two mega evolutions?





Spoiler



Seriously the mega Charizard X is fabulous omg


----------



## Hamusuta

LoveMcQueen said:


> They are better then their pre-evolved forms. So cute but not gonna use them.



THEY ARE NOT.
Swirlix is cute <3 The new one is just a fat marshmellow thing.
and the spritzees one looks like the tellitubbies long lost brother or something idk.
has this been posted yet?


Spoiler


----------



## Stevey Queen

Spoiler






Hamusuta said:


> THEY ARE NOT.
> Swirlix is cute <3 The new one is just a fat marshmellow thing.
> and the spritzees one looks like the tellitubbies long lost brother or something idk.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> has this been posted yet?






That thing is so ugly. Good thing it evolves into Meowstic.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Hamusuta said:


> has this been posted yet?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Please put these in spoilers! Prof. Gallows posted a few pages back to do so as there are users here who want to remain unspoiled!!


----------



## Hamusuta

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Please put these in spoilers! Prof. Gallows posted a few pages back to do so as there are users here who want to remain unspoiled!!



that just cost me 3 bells omg im cryingggggggggggggg


----------



## Jake

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Please put these in spoilers! Prof. Gallows posted a few pages back to do so as there are users here who want to remain unspoiled!!



actually gallows only said to put 



Spoiler



mega charizard x


 in a spoiler js. we haven't put anything really about new reveals of pokemon in spoilers before so i dont get why we should start now (unless it's a leak then I understand why you'd spoiler that). and ngl looking at this thread it's pre obvious its gonna contain spoilers, if you dont want spoilers dont read here.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Jake. said:


> actually gallows only said to put
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> mega charizard x
> 
> 
> in a spoiler js. we haven't put anything really about new reveals of pokemon in spoilers before so i dont get why we should start now (unless it's a leak then I understand why you'd spoiler that). and ngl looking at this thread it's pre obvious its gonna contain spoilers, if you dont want spoilers dont read here.





Spoiler



I'm not happy with leaks as they are illegal, plus I'd up to that point avoided any new Pokemon leaks bar names and any relations to already officially released Pokemon and btw that Espurr page was a leak and Mega Charizard X was an official release so they are entirely different.


----------



## Jake

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not happy with leaks as they are illegal, plus I'd up to that point avoided any new Pokemon leaks bar names and any relations to already officially released Pokemon and btw that Espurr page was a leak and Mega Charizard X was an official release so they are entirely different.





Spoiler



If you are going to talk about Mega Chrizard X please put it in a spoiler as per Gallows' request



Yes I understand Espurr being in a spoiler but anything that's official shouldn't be IMO


----------



## Colour Bandit

Prof Gallows said:


> *If any of you post any spoilers, MAKE SURE you put them in a spoiler tag or your post will be deleted.*


I am really confused now...


Spoiler



Mega Charizard X


isn't a spoiler, it was an official release so how is it a spoiler?? But posts not putting it in a spoiler are being deleted...
*sigh* I'll just stop with the more 'spoilery' XY stuff for now here, it's clear everyone has different opinions on this so I'll just stop it on my side. *Waves white flag*

Anyway on a non-XY note, my friend who has borrowed my copy of HG for a long while now wants to buy her own copy of SS and transfer her Pokemon over... Anyone know where you can get a cheap copy of SS in the UK? She's checked CEX but apparently it costs just as much as B2W2 does! And she doesn't want to jump to Gen V due to the transfer wait, though she might be getting X or Y and a 3DS for Christmas.


----------



## Hamusuta

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not happy with leaks as they are illegal, plus I'd up to that point avoided any new Pokemon leaks bar names and any relations to already officially released Pokemon and btw that Espurr page was a leak and Mega Charizard X was an official release so they are entirely different.


Well its not illegal if Nintendo decide to release the game early in 2 countries without notice or anything when it was meant to be a WORLDWIDE release October 12th.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Hamusuta said:


> Well its not illegal if Nintendo decide to release the game early in 2 countries without notice or anything when it was meant to be a WORLDWIDE release October 12th.



Nintendo didn't release it early, some stores in Canada and Italy broke the street date, hence why Nintendo is taking down the leakers. Apparently these stores have stopped selling XY now.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Hamusuta said:


> Well its not illegal if Nintendo decide to release the game early in 2 countries without notice or anything when it was meant to be a WORLDWIDE release October 12th.



It's out early because Nintendo let some people have it so they can make reviews for the game by release date. And a store(s) in Canada didn't get the wait until October 12th to sell memo.


----------



## Hamusuta

FENNEKINS FINAL EVOLUTION IM LAUGHING SO MUCH:


Spoiler










 WHAT EVEN IS THAT LLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLL

edit: better picture of Delphox here:


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Hamusuta said:


> FENNEKINS FINAL EVOLUTION IM LAUGHING SO MUCH:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT EVEN IS THAT LLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLL
> 
> edit: better picture of Delphox here:



HAHA OMG!

So everyone who is going to be your starter pokemon?, Me? Fennekin ^--^


----------



## ForgottenT

Hamusuta said:


> FENNEKINS FINAL EVOLUTION IM LAUGHING SO MUCH:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT EVEN IS THAT LLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLL
> 
> edit: better picture of Delphox here:



Not what I hoped for, but it?s not bad.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Hamusuta said:


> FENNEKINS FINAL EVOLUTION IM LAUGHING SO MUCH:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT EVEN IS THAT LLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLL
> 
> edit: better picture of Delphox here:



Well, that's...interesting.

I want to see Froakie's and Chespin's final evos. I'm not a fan of Quilladin, but I love grass starters, so hoping its final evo is better lol. On the flip side, I'm not a big fan of Froakie, but I love Frogadier lol.


----------



## ForgottenT

Apparently this is Froakie?s last evo... 


Spoiler








Oh god, it?s hideous..
At least from that angle.


----------



## Hamusuta

ForgottenT said:


> Apparently this is Froakie?s last evo...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god, it?s hideous..
> At least from that angle.



oh my god wat is THAT.
QUILLADIN U R OUR ONLY AND LAST HOPE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler



new pokemon:






damnit hamu stop forgetting the SPOILER THINGUIESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Zeiro

Spoiler: UH OH WE GOT SOME SPOILERS OVER HERE OH NO



SPOILER OH NO MEGA CHARIZARD X WAS SHOWED ON TV SO IT'S _TOTALLY_ STILL A SPOILER OH MY GOSH


----------



## Hamusuta

GRENINJA CONFIRMED OMFG


Spoiler









 IS WATER/DARK TYPE


PUT YOUR TOUNGE BACK IN YOU'RE NOT MILEY BLOODY CYRUS


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm glad i decided to get X rather than Y. At last, Charizard is Dragon type in Mega form!


----------



## Hamusuta

THESE ARE OFFICIALLY THE WORST STARTERS I'VE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE GAME FREAK PLS TELL ME THIS IS A WIND UP
CHESPINS FINAL EVO:


Spoiler


----------



## Zeiro

Oh... dear lord Chespin... such a disappointment.... along with Fennekin...

It looks like I'll be choosing Froakie.



Spoiler



AWESOME NINJA FROG GRENINJA WITH TONGUE SCARF FTW


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm still going with Fennekin. They could be worse, and these are original.


----------



## ForgottenT

Fennekin is by far the best looking final evo, and first evo imo.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

At least Ken Sugimori made them interesting.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Hamusuta said:


> THESE ARE OFFICIALLY THE WORST STARTERS I'VE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE GAME FREAK PLS TELL ME THIS IS A WIND UP
> CHESPINS FINAL EVO:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Why would they do such a horrible thing to Chespin >.> 



Spoiler



it seems the least grass-like of all the grass starter final evos too, with just some green slapped on the design



I'll probably go with Froakie or Fennekin lol. I actually don't mind Fennekin's final evo, and Froakie's is pretty cool 



Spoiler



tongue scarf not withstanding


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Fennekin looks pretty bad*** to me.


----------



## Zeiro

Spoiler



I don't really like Delphox, but at least it's not Fire/Fighting type. Fire/Psychic is a pretty interesting combo (ex. Victini).


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really like Delphox, but at least it's not Fire/Fighting type. Fire/Psychic is a pretty interesting combo (ex. Victini).





Spoiler



Fire/Psychic = the best thing ever.


----------



## Sheepish

Spoiler



On first glance, I think Greninja looks awesome. I'm a little bit torn on the tongue-scarf, but still, it's a cool ninja frog.
I find Delphox kind of alright, I guess.
I like Chesnaught's typing and name, but its design... I don't know. It's like a poorly done Torterra on two legs. I don't think it's _terrible_, but eh.


----------



## Gingersnap

Spoiler



FROAKIE FOR LIFE IT LOOKS AMAZING. really disappointed with the others tho


----------



## Prof Gallows

Thank you everyone for posting in spoilers.


To clear up some confusion a couple of pages back; I posted about Charizard X *before* they uploaded the videos to youtube.
I'd also like to remind everyone that Nintendo is pissed about the leaks and has already cracked down on a few people. Not that I think they'll bother with our site, but it's probably best to keep the spoiler stuff in spoilers.


----------



## Jinglefruit

So I heard I had to check the starter evos before I blindly accept what they become and 


Spoiler: ohmy...



seriously what the hell happened to the cute little trio we were presented in January? Glad I looked now as I will probably now keep my Chespin small and cute until he becomes useless and then just have Squirtle as my starter. ~ though for a brief moment I considered having them both and a Torkoal and effectively having an elemental turtles team. 

Also I saw Fletchling and Helioptiles evos. I figured Fletchling would do me no harm as it was obvious Talonflame would be final anyway, I just wanted assurance it wouldn't be as terrible a middle stage as Tranquil. But Helioptiles is pree nice, just about the only thing that has evolved in XY that doesn't get worse it seems. Haven't seen the fairy exclusives though but Swirlix I can imagine being horrible and I heard Spritzee didn't become a flamingo and instantly wasn't interested anymore.  (That and am getting X, so won't get one anyway)



With this though, absolutely no more Pokemon XY info will grace a screen in front of me until I'm watching X download. Have a good 9 days pokemon thread!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Can someone repost chespins final evo. Because hamusutas pic isn't working. 



Spoiler



And gosh greninja and delphox are so poorly designed I'm having a hard time believing it..they really need to let the fans make the pokemon..


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

LoveMcQueen: let me know if the image doesn't work


Spoiler












Chespin's final evo is kind of growing on me. Like fungus lol


----------



## Zeiro

Spoiler: the Pokedex so far


----------



## Sheepish

Jinglefruit said:


> Spoiler: ohmy...
> 
> 
> 
> But Helioptiles is pree nice, just about the only thing that has evolved in XY that doesn't get worse it seems



Kind of agreed on this.


Spoiler



I didn't really care much for Helioptile, but I do really like its evolution.





Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Chespin's final evo is kind of growing on me. Like fungus lol





Spoiler



Hah. After looking at it for a while, I certainly don't think it looks as bad as I initially thought. It would look a lot better with a different colour scheme, though.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> LoveMcQueen: let me know if the image doesn't work
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chespin's final evo is kind of growing on me. Like fungus lol





Spoiler



Thank you. I thought that was bowser at first. I'll probably name mine that too lol. Why does it have two different shell colors? Was that a shiny or male/female differences. Chespins final form is the best of them actually.


----------



## Sheepish

LoveMcQueen said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I thought that was bowser at first. I'll probably name mine that too lol. Why does it have two different shell colors? Was that a shiny or male/female differences. Chespins final form is the best of them actually.





Spoiler



The one on the right is Photoshopped to have a different colour scheme and shorter limbs.


----------



## Farobi

OMG I DONT WANNA SPOIL MYSELF. DESCRIBE ME MY BBY CHESPIN's FINAL EVO PLS T.T


----------



## oath2order

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> LoveMcQueen: let me know if the image doesn't work
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chespin's final evo is kind of growing on me. Like fungus lol



the hell is that


----------



## Hamusuta

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Spoiler: the Pokedex so far


WHERE IS MY AWESOME BBY DEDENNES EVOLUTION ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Farobi said:


> OMG I DONT WANNA SPOIL MYSELF. DESCRIBE ME MY BBY CHESPIN's FINAL EVO PLS T.T



you will hate it so much you will puke, swallow it in shock and puke it back up again 2x worse.


----------



## Hamusuta

i THINK im going with fennekin but im resetting until its a girl LOL


----------



## Kurugaya

Hamusuta said:


> i THINK im going with fennekin but im resetting until its a girl LOL



Me too, but I will forever refuse to evolve it. 



Spoiler



Braixen looks amazing in comparison to... whatever _that_ is.



Also, more spoilers for everyone else:



Spoiler



A lot more Pokemon will be catchable in the earlier part of the game, including wild Eevee's, Bagon, Croagunk, and Absol. There has also been an image of Aerodactylit, the re-appearance of a Snorlax blocking a bridge, and the re-appearance of the bike along with the rollerskates. Click the following Link if you're up for more, the guy has posted TONS of pictures. 

http://imgur.com/a/jiahd


----------



## KarlaKGB

Spoiler



Early Bagon? Well damn.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Spoiler:  My thoughts



After seeing the final evos of the starters... I like all them, not love or hate, they all seem to have unique designs which aren't overly complicated. Froakie's evo was actually leaked a week or so ago with another Pokemon but everyone thought both were fake and I really disliked the Froakie evo then but now it has grown on me- that other Pokemon was seen again with Fennekin's final evo so it must be real and a leaker has apparently leaked it's stats. Froakie's evo also seems to have some great stats, though I want to see all the others' stats too.


**Hopes this wasn't too spoilery but has been spoilered just in case*
No names or images were posted above, so it should be safe if you don't want to be spoiled.*

I'm now glad I'm getting X and Y so I can get all three starters at some point. Froakie is still going to be my main game starter, with Fennekin and Chespin being tried out in Y before using a new Chespin in the Starter Challenge. These were the only leaked Pokemon I've wanted to see and through the course of waiting for them and eventually seeing them I have seen a fair few new Pokemon, after this I'm going to avoid opening spoiler tags here, going on the Neogaf spoiler thread and the Pokecommunity leaks thread.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Farobi said:


> OMG I DONT WANNA SPOIL MYSELF. DESCRIBE ME MY BBY CHESPIN's FINAL EVO PLS T.T





Spoiler



kind of like a ******** bowser (from Mario)


----------



## Stevey Queen

Spoiler



double posting because I want my question to be acknowledged but is greninja water/fighting and chesnaught grass/dark


----------



## Hikari

LoveMcQueen said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> double posting because I want my question to be acknowledged but is greninja water/fighting and chesnaught grass/dark





Spoiler



I can't remember what Greninja is, but I do know Chesnaught is Grass/Fighting.


----------



## Colour Bandit

LoveMcQueen said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> double posting because I want my question to be acknowledged but is greninja water/fighting and chesnaught grass/dark





Spoiler



Greninja is Water/Dark and Chesnaught is Grass/Fighting.


----------



## oath2order

So when the game is released we stop the spoilers for specific Pokemon right?


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> So when the game is released we stop the spoilers for specific Pokemon right?



Yes or am not posting anything

- - - Post Merge - - -

IM LAUGHING SO MUCH RIGHT NOW YOU HAVE NO IDEA OMFG WAT IS GF DOING ASDPAOPFJAOIVNASDC

NEW DRAGON TYPE:


Spoiler



ITS DITTOS LONG LOST COUSIN LOOOOOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 HOW IS THIS A DRAGON IDK BUT I WANT IT ON MY TEAM



also a new mega:


Spoiler









MEGA AERODACTYL *****ES <3


i much prefer him to the original^

- - - Post Merge - - -

another new mega that looks crap:


Spoiler


----------



## Sheepish

Hamusuta said:


> NEW DRAGON TYPE:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ITS DITTOS LONG LOST COUSIN LOOOOOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW IS THIS A DRAGON IDK BUT I WANT IT ON MY TEAM





Spoiler



Slug dragon-mon is 2kawaii. One of a handful of designs from this gen I've immediately fallen in love with. I just find it super adorable.


----------



## Hamusuta

ANOTHER new mega (and thanks for posting sheep, i kept post merging LOL):


Spoiler


----------



## Gingersnap

thoughts towards the new dragon type


Spoiler



GOOMY IS GOING ON MY TEAM OH MY GOD I LOVE HIM. HES GOING TO BECOME AMAZING I FEEL IT. HIS NICKNAME IS PICKED OUT: GORMLY. GORMLY THE GOOMY. SDJFSD


----------



## Stevey Queen

Spoiler



okay New Dragon:umm ok. Kinda cute. Aerodactyl: eh Gengar: what did they do to you? Abomasnow: awws


----------



## Silversea

Oh my. So much information spilling out.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Lots of spoilers.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> So when the game is released we stop the spoilers for specific Pokemon right?



When the game is released I'll be closing this thread and making a new one where people can post without having to do spoiler tags if they don't want to. But for now, I'm glad everyone is continuing to use them.


----------



## SockHead

After looking at the final evos of the new starters, I'm going with Froakie. I mean, I really dislike the other two..


----------



## Silversea

Spoiler



Fennekin's final evolution is so...meh. Its head is so tiny.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Spoiler



Goomy -- Pretty cute, I'm really curious to see what its evo/evos is/are
Mega Aerodactyl -- Pretty cool
Mega Gengar -- I don't mind it actually
Mega Abomasnow -- For whatever reason, it makes me think that an Abomasnow mated with a Kyurem and that popped out lol


----------



## Stevey Queen

Prof Gallows said:


> When the game is released I'll be closing this thread and making a new one where people can post without having to do spoiler tags if they don't want to. But for now, I'm glad everyone is continuing to use them.



Can we just change the title of this thread to include spoilers inside so people who don't want to be spoiled can stay out? Because the spoiler thing is starting to become a chore and I'm on a mobile device here so my hand is hurting. And I don't see the point of locking it. we can still discuss pokemon after x and y comes out.


----------



## Prof Gallows

LoveMcQueen said:


> Can we just change the title of this thread to include spoilers inside so people who don't want to be spoiled can stay out? Because the spoiler thing is starting to become a chore and I'm on a mobile device here so my hand is hurting. And I don't see the point of locking it. we can still discuss pokemon after x and y comes out.



No. This thread has already went through a few changes.
I am sorry that it's inconvenient for you to post spoilers but I'd really rather the spoilers stay in spoilers until the game is out.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Well, why can't we keep the thread? We've had it for a good year.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kippla said:


> Well, why can't we keep the thread? We've had it for a good year.



That's half of the point of making a new one. It's just gotten too big and is time to restart it.


----------



## Zeiro

SockHead said:


> After looking at the final evos of the new starters, I'm going with Froakie. I mean, I really dislike the other two..


I'm with you. I have no clue what went wrong, Fennekin and Chespin looked so cool.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Oh. But can one of us make it? I dunno if it's just me, but everything feels more loose when it's a member-created thread. No offense to staff.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kippla said:


> Oh. But can one of us make it? I dunno if it's just me, but everything feels more loose when it's a member-created thread. No offense to staff.



I'm not sure what you mean, but no. The reason I'm making a new thread in the first place is because it's going to have an organized OP, and because it will be easier to navigate with fewer pages.
Don't worry. I've got a few things planned other than the new topic.(Which I'm not going to discuss)


----------



## BellGreen

I actually like it when staff create all the contests and threads. It makes me feel like the whole forum can see it.


----------



## LeAckerman

I'm not sure what game to get. X or Y? Y has the Mega Mewtwo I like and X has the cool legendary! ><'


----------



## Stevey Queen

IcarusGamer said:


> I'm not sure what game to get. X or Y? Y has the Mega Mewtwo I like and X has the cool legendary! ><'



Get them both. Or else. I'm getting Y because I like the bird legendary plus I always make the first version (sapphire, diamond, black) my dominant copy. Changing things up.


----------



## Link32

nvm


----------



## waddict

Greninja ftw.
So...
What's you guyses team lineup so far?

Mine's this.



Spoiler



Greninja
Venusaur
Blaziken
Meowstic
Doublade's evo (If it gets one!)
Xerneas (If pre-E4)
some random HM slave.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I have no idea what my team lineup will be, but I most likely will restrict it to only Gen VI Pokemon (so the game feels as fresh as possible) and no legendaries. I've never really been into using legendaries anyways because the high level you usually obtain them at and their high stats right off the bat makes it harder for me to feel like we've grown together.


----------



## Sheepish

I'm happy with my choice to go with Froakie instead of Chespin now.

Right now, it looks like I'll pretty much be sticking to the ones I already planned on using:
Froakie
Fletchling
Skiddo
Tyrunt


Spoiler



Goomy, assuming it gets another typing.
Not sure on a sixth yet.


----------



## Zeiro

Uhm.


----------



## Jas0n

You provided much entertainment so us all in Mumble, Mr. Reizo. Too much laughter occurred


----------



## oath2order

What does the Fennekin say?


----------



## Colour Bandit

oath2order said:


> What does the Fennekin say?


No.

According to my rubbish countdown app we have 7 DAYS AND 15 HOURS UNTIL X&Y... At least in my timezone.
I'm now staring at my Amazon orders list and waiting for my brother to get an email from GAME for any confirmation of a dispatch, even though its still too early for that! Plus the review Embargo is now over so we can start reading some reviews! ONM's next magazine is out 23rd October so we will have a bit of a wait for their review but it should have more info due to it's later release.

I don't know how I'm going to focus at college next week... Luckily two weeks after release it's the Autumn half-term break so I'll have a week to kick back and play some Pokemon!


*TO AVOID DOUBLE POST:*
 The UK boyband 'Union J' are going to change their name to 'Union XY' for the release of Pokemon X&Y 
*Thoughts? * While I don't really like Union J- I mean Union XY's music I feel this is a good way to advertise the games to their fans, but we'll probably get the small yet vocal group of fans who will think Pokemon is copying the band  Apparently the band members have been long time fans of Pokemon with most of them getting into the series through the TCG!


IGN X&Y REVIEW- DO NOT READ IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO BE SPOILED!
http://uk.ign.com/articles/2013/10/04/pokemon-x-and-y-review


----------



## oath2order

1. Who?
2. That's pretty cool though


----------



## Colour Bandit

oath2order said:


> 1. Who?


I had to dig through Wikipedia for this as I only know vague details about them:
"Union J are an English four-piece boy band consisting of members George Shelley, Josh Cuthbert, JJ Hamblett and Jaymi Hensley. The group were formed through the ninth series of British television music competition, The X Factor in 2012, in which they finished in fourth position. They subsequently signed a record deal with Sony Music subsidiary RCA Records and are due to release their debut studio album Union J on 28 October 2013."


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> What does the Fennekin say?



don't even go there.


WHAT THE **** GAMEFREAK ARE YOU SERIOUS.
READ THE DESCRIPTION I CANT EVEN(new pokemon):


Spoiler












more new pokemons:


Spoiler
























this one gets a special spoiler of its own to seperate its stupidness from beautiful cat pumpkins and snail dragons:


Spoiler











these two get an EXTRA special spoiler for themselves because they are so utterly stupid they could cause world domination:


Spoiler














flaboobies evolution:


Spoiler











im sorry for being really excited about this but:


Spoiler








LOOK AT HIS EYES
LOOK AT HIS MOTHER ****ING EYES THEY ARE SO CUTE I CANT EVEN RIGHT NOW <333333333333333


----------



## Sheepish

The official website's been updated with more details about Pok?mon Bank:
http://www.pokemonxy.com/en-us/strategy/pokemon_bank_faq/

Basically, it sums up to:

It will cost $4.99 per year.
You get a 30 day free trial period, which must be redeemed by January 31, 2014.
Pok?mon cannot hold items in the Bank - the held items are returned to your inventory when transferred.
There is no limit to the number of X/Y games you can use it with.
Bank is usable as soon as you get your Pok?dex in X/Y.
Pok?mon that evolve by trading will not evolve when transferred via Bank.
Transfer from Gen V games is non-reversible.
Pok?Transporter, via Bank, will be the only way to transfer Pok?mon from Black/White (2) to X/Y.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Sheepish said:


> The official website's been updated with more details about Pok?mon Bank:
> http://www.pokemonxy.com/en-us/strategy/pokemon_bank_faq/
> 
> Basically, it sums up to:
> 
> It will cost $4.99 per year.
> You get a 30 day free trial period, which must be redeemed by January 31, 2014.
> Pok?mon cannot hold items in the Bank - the held items are returned to your inventory when transferred.
> There is no limit to the number of X/Y games you can use it with.
> Bank is usable as soon as you get your Pok?dex in X/Y.
> Pok?mon that evolve by trading will not evolve when transferred via Bank.
> Transfer from Gen V games is non-reversible.
> Pok?Transporter, via Bank, will be the only way to transfer Pok?mon from Black/White (2) to X/Y.



Does it say how the fee can be paid? If they take the money from the e-shop I'll be happy, if not I should be getting a debit card in a few weeks...

The griseous orb better be available in game, I was going to trade over my shiny event Dialga, Palkia and Giratina and I prefer the Origin forme of Giratina...

Does it mention HM moves at all?


----------



## Sheepish

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Does it say how the fee can be paid? If they take the money from the e-shop I'll be happy, if not I should be getting a debit card in a few weeks...
> 
> The griseous orb better be available in game, I was going to trade over my shiny event Dialga, Palkia and Giratina and I prefer the Origin forme of Giratina...
> 
> Does it mention HM moves at all?



They haven't mentioned anything about how payment works or HM moves.

Details on what happens when your subscription/trial runs out and you still have Pok?mon stored have also yet to be revealed.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Sheepish said:


> They haven't mentioned anything about how payment works or HM moves.
> 
> Details on what happens when your subscription/trial runs out and you still have Pok?mon stored have also yet to be revealed.



Okay, thank you for the quick reply.
Just in case I'll put some more money on my 3DS e-shop and pester my dad to take me to the bank soon.


----------



## Sheepish

You won't have to worry about payment so soon, seeing as Nintendo's just tweeted that Bank (and Transporter) will launch on December 27 in North America.


----------



## lifting

someone offered me money for:






lmao



Spoiler



i was really skeptical about the //most// of the leaks from yesterday, but stuff like klefki really stood out and i love it a lot!! today was a redeeming moment though (at least imo) because i think that pumpkaboo and bergmite really stood out and are really neat designs for pokemon as well. pure ice-type is a letdown tbh since there's nothing that good that comes out of it.

also, i've been looking through the dex numbers and it seems like there's a bunch of two-pokemon evolution lines and a lot of the pokemon seen so far have no second evolution which is a little odd? also there's barely any ground- or poison-type as far as i know and i am wondering how and where more are going to be introduced since kanpachi seems to be really far into the game.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Sheepish said:


> You won't have to worry about payment so soon, seeing as Nintendo's just tweeted that Bank (and Transporter) will launch on December 27 in North America.



I have other personal reasons to get my bank account sorted, but with the e-shop money I may just ask for the cash cards for Christmas.

Europe (where I'm from) has the 27th December release too but the fee hasn't been announced yet, hopefully it won't be too much potentially around the ?5 mark.

At least this gives me plenty of time to breed a shiny Cyndaquil, only problem is I have lots of normal Cyndaquils, some of them being female.


----------



## Silversea

Spoiler



Is that white butterfly pokemon on the second row a butterfree? It looks funny.


----------



## Hamusuta

Silversea said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Is that white butterfly pokemon on the second row a butterfree? It looks funny. View attachment 14723





Spoiler



That is vivillion with its polar pattern:


----------



## lifting

Silversea said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Is that white butterfly pokemon on the second row a butterfree? It looks funny. View attachment 14723


i don't think i need to put this in spoilers since it's a pokemon that's been announced officially for a long time but it's a vivillon



Spoiler: actual spoilers tho



the wings are shown as white there because vivillon has variable wing colors based on where it was evolved into a spewpa. the white is just there for neutrality's sake but its wings could be pink, blue, and idk what else.

edit: oh ok so the small sprite also differs based on the wing color/pattern apparently


----------



## Hamusuta

lifting said:


> i don't think i need to put this in spoilers since it's a pokemon that's been announced officially for a long time but it's a vivillon
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: actual spoilers tho
> 
> 
> 
> the wings are shown as white there because vivillon has variable wing colors based on where it was evolved into a spewpa. the white is just there for neutrality's sake but its wings could be pink, blue, and idk what else.
> 
> edit: oh ok so the small sprite also differs based on the wing color/pattern apparently



yeah probably.
but that sprite definitely vivillion.


----------



## Silversea

Ah, I didn't know it 



Spoiler



had alternate colour forms.


.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Hamusuta said:


> WHAT THE **** GAMEFREAK ARE YOU SERIOUS.
> READ THE DESCRIPTION I CANT EVEN(new pokemon):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more new pokemons:
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Spoiler



WHAT those are amazing!

Finally something good. And those descriptions are pretty great too. Feels like the old pokemon that I came to love and not the cutesy crap they're trying to unload on us now.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Spoiler



I hope that pumpkin pokemon gets a neat evolution because its super cute. But really a keyring pokemon? *takes Stupidest Pokemon Reward Ribbon off Trubbish and plops it on keyring pokemon* CONGRATULATIONS!!!

...He better evolve into a Keyblade. 

Also, I am probably wrong about this but this pokemon:


Kinda has an eevee like face. And I remember that one of the leaders said that there was another eevee evolution and that its kinda different looking. I can't remember if it was a legitimate source though. But that pokemon does have a similar face


----------



## Zeiro

Jas0n said:


> You provided much entertainment so us all in Mumble, Mr. Reizo. Too much laughter occurred


Glad I could provide some entertainment.



Hamusuta said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT HIS EYES
> LOOK AT HIS MOTHER ****ING EYES THEY ARE SO CUTE I CANT EVEN RIGHT NOW <333333333333333


The first two I like. But the rest I don't like at all.


Spoiler



A key ring Pokemon? Are you serious??


----------



## Midoriya

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Uhm.




Finally, we get some pokemon cannibalism.


----------



## Gingersnap

more about the new dragon type!


Spoiler



it's final evo is called goodra! i dont know if it has a second type or not omg does it look adorable. you go goomy


----------



## Sheepish

Gingersnap said:


> more about the new dragon type!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> it's final evo is called goodra! i dont know if it has a second type or not omg does it look adorable. you go goomyView attachment 14730





Spoiler



I think it looks adorable. I really do hope it gets a second type...



Some of the other newly revealed stuff seem interesting (no pictures, just posting my thoughts):


Spoiler



Clauncher and Skrelp both get pretty awesome looking evolutions.
Honedge's final evolution definitely turned out better than Doublade, though I suppose that's not too difficult to do.


----------



## Stevey Queen

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Finally, we get some pokemon cannibalism.



Cannibalism wasn't the word that came to my mind after watching that video...


----------



## Midoriya

LoveMcQueen said:


> Cannibalism wasn't the word that came to my mind after watching that video...



Let me guess.  Something far more deep and dark, XD


----------



## oath2order

Flabooby. *giggle*


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

After seeing the leaked final starter evolutions, I don't think I'll be letting mine evolve...


----------



## Chromie

So is there anyone still playing Pok?mon Black or White? I'd really like to grab all the available starters minus Gen V ones. Someone wanna help me out?


----------



## Colour Bandit

Some Pokemon X&Y video reviews! (Beware there is new gameplay footage so avoid if you don't want to be spoiled!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSZtpxrXygU IGN
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akEeXZZbuTI  GameSpot 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PpFHSQdrI8  Games Radar


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Chromie said:


> So is there anyone still playing Pok?mon Black or White? I'd really like to grab all the available starters minus Gen V ones. Someone wanna help me out?



I still play black 
Which starters do you have / are you looking for?


----------



## Chromie

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I still play black
> Which starters do you have / are you looking for?



Well....Chickorita, Totodile, Mudkip, Treecko, Piplup, Chimchar, Turtwig and Tepig. I know that's a lot!


----------



## Hamusuta

For anyone wanting pictures... 


Spoiler



Mega Gyrados LOLLLLL:





Skrelp evolution:




Fat pumpkin cats evoluition:




that ice thingies evolution:




flaboobys final evolution:




oorottos english name:




doublades evolution:




doublades evolutions other form:




claunchers evolution:


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Chromie said:


> Well....Chickorita, Totodile, Mudkip, Treecko, Piplup, Chimchar, Turtwig and Tepig. I know that's a lot!


From my old games and my mam's games,I could probably get you muddkip, piplup, chimchar and maybe totodile. I'll go check if I have ay of the otherrs


----------



## Chromie

TheCreeperHugz said:


> From my old games and my mam's games,I could probably get you muddkip, piplup, chimchar and maybe totodile. I'll go check if I have ay of the otherrs



Appreciate it!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Chromie said:


> Appreciate it!



So far I've found a chickorita, piplup and a chimchar. I can't check my SS right this moment, since last time I saved i was in th  middle of the elite four :/


----------



## Chromie

TheCreeperHugz said:


> So far I've found a chickorita, piplup and a chimchar. I can't check my SS right this moment, since last time I saved i was in th  middle of the elite four :/



I'm in no hurry. Sent you a private message btw so we can talk there.


----------



## Hamusuta

so apparently fennekins final evolution has gender differences?
but i think this is fake:


Spoiler











- - - Post Merge - - -

also new pokemon:


Spoiler


----------



## Stevey Queen

Hamusuta said:


> For anyone wanting pictures...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Mega Gyrados LOLLLLL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skrelp evolution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat pumpkin cats evoluition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that ice thingies evolution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flaboobys final evolution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oorottos english name:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doublades evolution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doublades evolutions other form:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claunchers evolution:





Spoiler



They ruined the pumpkin pokemon aww :c sklerp(idk how to spell) has a pretty BA evolution.


----------



## lifting

im actually curious does anyone play competitively here? whether it's an official meta like vgc or just a smogon one; i played a lot of nu months ago if anyone is interested in having a go.



Spoiler



i loved seeing all those evolutions yesterday; i thought i didnt like the honedge line as much as other people did but aegishield made it really cool. the skrelp evolution also looks amazing tbh i like it more than clawitzer.


----------



## Farobi

lifting said:


> im actually curious does anyone play competitively here? whether it's an official meta like vgc or just a smogon one; i played a lot of nu months ago if anyone is interested in having a go.



played nu before; peaked top 20 3 times simultaneously. i suck now tho.

in pokemon showdown.


----------



## Huntersnet

lifting said:


> im actually curious does anyone play competitively here? whether it's an official meta like vgc or just a smogon one; i played a lot of nu months ago if anyone is interested in having a go.




2 Years ago I played in an actually vgc and lost in the first round. I would go to more if they were in Virginia or Maryland. That vgc was not that great considering we could only use gen 5 Pokemon and I only had ev trained gen 1-4 Pokemon.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Somebody _please_ tell me the leaked pictures of the starter evolves were fake... Somebody? _HALP_?



Spoiler


----------



## oath2order

Huntersnet said:


> 2 Years ago I played in an actually vgc and lost in the first round. I would go to more if they were in Virginia or Maryland. That vgc was not that great considering we could only use gen 5 Pokemon and I only had ev trained gen 1-4 Pokemon.



Oh hello you're in MD?


----------



## easpa

Pre-ordered Y today! I haven't been keeping up with the news so I'm really excited to see what the games are like.


----------



## Sheepish

I've been reading up on some of the reviews so far, and I'm liking the fact that levelling seems to be less tedious this time around.

I've always felt like if I pick up a Pok?mon to use in my team, I probably wont switch it out if I eventually encounter a possible replacement since grinding for levels is a pain. Maybe the new Exp. Share will make me a little bit more 'fluid' on my team composition, and actually get me to use more than 6 Pok?mon actively.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Some Pokemon X&Y video reviews! (Beware there is new gameplay footage so avoid if you don't want to be spoiled!)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSZtpxrXygU] IGN [/url]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akEeXZZbuTI] GameSpot [/url]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PpFHSQdrI8] Games Radar [/url]



None of your links are working btw.


----------



## ForgottenT

LoveMcQueen said:


> None of your links are working btw.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSZtpxrXygU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akEeXZZbuTI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PpFHSQdrI8


----------



## Colour Bandit

LoveMcQueen said:


> None of your links are working btw.


That's odd, I copied them straight from the url bar...

EDIT:
I've fixed the problem now, I messed up with the BB code... 
CORRECTED POST-


> Some Pokemon X&Y video reviews! (Beware there is new gameplay footage so avoid if you don't want to be spoiled!)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSZtpxrXygU IGN
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akEeXZZbuTI  GameSpot
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PpFHSQdrI8 Games Radar


----------



## ForgottenT

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> That's odd, I copied them straight from the url bar...
> 
> Thank you, are they in the same order as I posted? Just to avoid confusion...
> 
> I've fixed the problem now, I messed up with the BB code...



Yup, your links had ] on the ends, I just removed those


----------



## Midoriya

Only one week until X and Y!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Only one week until X and Y!


ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN!


----------



## Colour Bandit

ForgottenT said:


> Yup, your links had ] on the ends, I just removed those


I think its because I put them up on my phone, TBT mobile doesn't always agree with BB code on my phone :/ I also had to fiddle with the links so they weren't mobile links...

I still need to find out from my Aunt what time I'm going to London, if its just after 10 my copies will have arrived in the post and then I can play X or Y on the train! I do hope I get my copy in good time so I might get some XY related Streetpasses in London!

At the toy shop which I have applied to work at they had their grand opening today and they had some people dressed up as Pok?mon and other things. I can't post pictures as they are my friend's and she doesn't want them posts online.


----------



## Midoriya

DeviousCrossing said:


> ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN!



- Gets on the hype train -


----------



## ForgottenT

Soon there?s only 6 days left!
Let?s dance!


----------



## Midoriya

ForgottenT said:


> Soon there?s only 6 days left!
> Let?s dance!



lol, that's funny


----------



## Sheepish

If only I could hibernate until next Saturday, gah.


----------



## Midoriya

Sheepish said:


> If only I could hibernate until next Saturday, gah.



Let's all morph into bears and do this


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

I'll be going shopping early Saturday morning for my copy, then spending an hour or two sitting outside McDonald's playing it while my friend goes shopping


----------



## Midoriya

The store I'm going to is doing a midnight release for the game, so I'll be able to get it the minute the day changes from the 11th to the 12th


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Right now I just wanna build a time machine and time travel to Saturday, then come back to the present and make everyone jealous, lol.


----------



## Midoriya

DeviousCrossing said:


> Right now I just wanna build a time machine and time travel to Saturday, then come back to the present and make everyone jealous, lol.




Too bad time machines don't exist


----------



## Colour Bandit

There are only two things keeping me distracted from X and Y: 
-My Psychology test which will decide if I stay on the course and
-My trip to London on release...

I'm really looking forward to playing online this gen, especially since EV training is being made more understandable and easy...


----------



## Midoriya

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> There are only two things keeping me distracted from X and Y:
> -My Psychology test which will decide if I stay on the course and
> -My trip to London on release...
> 
> I'm really looking forward to playing online this gen, especially since EV training is being made more understandable and easy...




Yes, they made the right decision with EV training


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

we should have a tournament here!
like  give people a month to train their team from release date, then have a tournament where the winner of each battle then battles the winner of a different battle till there is a single winner, and have TBT bells as a prize (or physical prizes like plushies  etc)


----------



## Midoriya

TheCreeperHugz said:


> we should have a tournament here!
> like  give people a month to train their team from release date, then have a tournament where the winner of each battle then battles the winner of a different battle till there is a single winner, and have TBT bells as a prize (or physical prizes like plushies  etc)




That's a good idea


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> That's a good idea



yay, I had a good idea for once!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Wow, that sounds pretty good  
- - -POST MERGE- - -
Also, I'm going back through the Gold/Silver remakes while I wait for X and Y. It brings back alot of good memories. <3


----------



## Colour Bandit

TheCreeperHugz said:


> we should have a tournament here!
> like  give people a month to train their team from release date, then have a tournament where the winner of each battle then battles the winner of a different battle till there is a single winner, and have TBT bells as a prize (or physical prizes like plushies  etc)


Yes! As long as physical prizes could easily be sent to the winner's country, it would also be nice to have some runners up prizes too. We have a week to sort this out then


----------



## Midoriya

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Yes! As long as physical prizes could easily be sent to the winner's country, it would also be nice to have some runners up prizes too. We have a week to sort this out then



Yes, let's make use of our time.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Yes! As long as physical prizes could easily be sent to the winner's country, it would also be nice to have some runners up prizes too. We have a week to sort this out then



since there's a week, why don't we have signups now, and close them on release date, and from there we can work out how many runners up to have etc from the number of people who sign up?


----------



## ForgottenT

TheCreeperHugz said:


> we should have a tournament here!
> like  give people a month to train their team from release date, then have a tournament where the winner of each battle then battles the winner of a different battle till there is a single winner, and have TBT bells as a prize (or physical prizes like plushies  etc)



You should make a thread about it 
oh, and I will join


----------



## Bread Kennedys

ForgottenT said:


> You should make a thread about it



This is exactly what I was about to say before I saw your comment.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

I have made a thread for this tournament here


----------



## lifting

Farobi said:


> played nu before; peaked top 20 3 times simultaneously. i suck now tho.
> 
> in pokemon showdown.


yea i peaked at 8-15 consistently but laddering and luck is ridiculous so i don't bother going higher. i don't play anymore either because i don't talk to anyone on smogon anymore and barely anyone else plays nu, let alone competitively

also i took a little trip today


----------



## Silversea

My local store had eevee soft toys. Obviously new since Sylveon was there. $25 for something smaller than my hand though? No thanks.


----------



## Midoriya

Silversea said:


> My local store had eevee soft toys. Obviously new since Sylveon was there. $25 for something smaller than my hand though? No thanks.



I have a bunch of plush Pokemon my friend gave me awhile ago.


----------



## kite

I just have this plush Bulbasaur my bro got for me from Japan. I'm not much of a plush person in the first place, but I didn't have the heart to tell him lol.


----------



## radical6

*i want pokemon plusheis Buy me fennekin i will do Anythign* zz


----------



## Colour Bandit

*WOO big Amazon related pre-order announcement!!*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000749813
Amazon UK is running a competition to win four talking Pokemon toys if you have pre-ordered X or Y through them! One person will win:
 Pokemon Interactive Talking Plush Pikachu 
 Pokemon Interactive Talking Plush Tepig 
 Pokemon Interactive Talking Plush Oshawott 
 Pokemon Interactive Talking Plush Snivy 




			
				 Amazon UK said:
			
		

> Customers simply need to pre-order either of the 3DS games Pok?mon X and Pok?mon Y before the end of Friday October 11, 2013 and will be automatically entered into our competition. If you've already bought your copy from Amazon.co.uk, you will be automatically entered into the Prize Draw. We will then draw the lucky winner from the Prize Draw entries and notify them, before delivering the four Pok?mon toys.



The terms and conditions can be found at the bottom of the competition page.

I would highly recommend to pre-order from Amazon if you haven't yet pre-ordered or if you are from the UK you can enter  ONM's competition to win a Limited Edition 3DS XL with both X and Y, which is being discussed here 


EDIT: Just found on Serebii- If you buy your copy of X or Y from Tesco in the UK you get a bonus serial code which can be used in the mystery gifts option to get 12 quick balls.


----------



## Hamusuta

I have a fat talking Togepi if anyone wanted to know lol...


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Hamusuta said:


> I have a fat talking Togepi if anyone wanted to know lol...



A fat talking togepi?


----------



## Hamusuta

Spoiler: Pokemon X and Y Spoilers



possible Z mascot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mega gardevior:





champion:





steel type e4:




dragon type e4:




fire type e4:




water type e4:




noiverns pre-evo:







AND YES MY TOGEPI IS A LIL CHUBBY DONT DISS HER ;-;


----------



## Silversea

Someone update me; was the rumour of a "sound/noise" type confirmed as false?


----------



## Hamusuta

Silversea said:


> Someone update me; was the rumour of a "sound/noise" type confirmed as false?



Nope it's true


----------



## oath2order

So...two new types?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Hamusuta said:


> Nope it's true



Can you prove this...?


----------



## Colour Bandit

Silversea said:


> Someone update me; was the rumour of a "sound/noise" type confirmed as false?



Yes, Nintendo would of announced it alongside the fairy type otherwise. Plus no Leaker has found a 'Sound/noise' type and reviewers haven't mentioned it. Anyway the sound type was speculated alongside the light type, which also does not exist.

Fairy type was added to bring more balance to the games, adding sound type would disrupt this balance again.

EDIT:

The second episode of Pokemon: The Origin is the saddest thing ever and my heart has now been ripped into a million pieces, stomped on and set on fire... :'(


----------



## aetherene

Did everyone see the final evolutions of the starters for X&Y and their types?

I saw it in this tumblr post.

I'm a bit disappointed now because I had it all worked out. I was gonna get Chespin, and then Squirtle, and then the Torchic from the wifi event, and I'd have my bases covered. Now, if I go that same route, I'm gonna have two fighting types. Shoot. xD


----------



## Stevey Queen

aetherene said:


> Did everyone see the final evolutions of the starters for X&Y and their types?
> 
> I saw it in this tumblr post.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed now because I had it all worked out. I was gonna get Chespin, and then Squirtle, and then the Torchic from the wifi event, and I'd have my bases covered. Now, if I go that same route, I'm gonna have two fighting types. Shoot. xD



They didn't even try on making those final forms. They spent like 5 minutes on those designs. Especially greninja. I seriously hope they are actually fake.


----------



## Midoriya

LoveMcQueen said:


> They didn't even try on making those final forms. They spent like 5 minutes on those designs. Especially greninja. I seriously hope they are actually fake.



I wouldn't be surprised if they said a preschooler made them.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Oh my god, that final Chespin evo looks EPIC.


----------



## Midoriya

DeviousCrossing said:


> Oh my god, that final Chespin evo looks EPIC.



Really?  It looks horrible to me.  Everyone's entitled to their own opinion though.


----------



## Zeiro

Chesnaught is ok, boring and a bit disappointing though.

Delphox has a tiny head.

And Greninja looks cool so I think I'm picking Froakie.


----------



## Midoriya

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Chesnaught is ok, boring and a bit disappointing though.
> 
> Delphox has a tiny head.
> 
> And Greninja looks cool so I think I'm picking Froakie.




I'm picking Froakie as well.  - Bumps fists -


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I know I don't really care for Fennekin's final evo, so at this point I'm either choosing Froakie or Chespin.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they said a preschooler made them.


I think this is a bit of an exaggeration. Have you seen pictures drawn by preschoolers?


I don't know who I'll be choosing. At first I was like "lol wut" regarding Fennekin's and Chespin's final evos, and a little dubious about one aspect of Froakie's final evo 



Spoiler



tongue scarf


, but now they are all growing on me, particularly thanks to fanart. Still leaning towards Froakie though.


----------



## Midoriya

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> I think this is a bit of an exaggeration. Have you seen pictures drawn by preschoolers?
> 
> 
> I don't know who I'll be choosing. At first I was like "lol wut" regarding Fennekin's and Chespin's final evos, and a little dubious about one aspect of Froakie's final evo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> tongue scarf
> 
> 
> , but now they are all growing on me, particularly thanks to fanart. Still leaning towards Froakie though.




Believe it or not, small kids have more potential than teenagers or adults because their minds are like sponges and they're really creative when they're young.  So yes, I stick by what I said.  And awesome, another frokateer - fist bumps -


----------



## Zeiro

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I'm picking Froakie as well.  - Bumps fists -


#TeamFroakie


----------



## Midoriya

DeviousCrossing said:


> I know I don't really care for Fennekin's final evo, so at this point I'm either choosing Froakie or Chespin.




Go with Froakie, you won't *croak* forget it!


----------



## Midoriya

DeviousCrossing said:


> I know I don't really care for Fennekin's final evo, so at this point I'm either choosing Froakie or Chespin.



Go with Froakie.  You won't *croak* forget it!  

(Ugh, stupid double post glitch)


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Believe it or not, small kids have more potential than teenagers or adults because their minds are like sponges and they're really creative when they're young.  So yes, I stick by what I said.  And awesome, another frokateer - fist bumps -


Well I was referring to fine motor control, especially looking back at stuff my mom had saved from kindergarten and first grade haha. I don't doubt the immense creativity of children 

And frokateer, that's a cool term for Froakie fans/users. I wonder what Fennekin's and Chespin's would be. 

I also need to decide whether to get the digital or physical copy. Probably physical, unless impatience gets the better of me.


----------



## Midoriya

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Well I was referring to fine motor control, especially looking back at stuff my mom had saved from kindergarten and first grade haha. I don't doubt the immense creativity of children
> 
> And frokateer, that's a cool term for Froakie fans/users. I wonder what Fennekin's and Chespin's would be.
> 
> I also need to decide whether to get the digital or physical copy. Probably physical, unless impatience gets the better of me.



Oh, okay. 

Maybe Fennekinnies' and Chespinies'

If I were you I'd get physical.


----------



## Silversea

Spoiler



The only final start evolution I like is Froakie's. Chespin and Fennekin's 2nd evolutions were alright but on the 3rd they just turned weird. Chespin turned into a weird spherical statue and fennekin turned into a dress with a small head. I kind of want to keep Braixen forever.


----------



## th8827

aetherene said:


> Did everyone see the final evolutions of the starters for X&Y and their types?
> 
> I saw it in this tumblr post.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed now because I had it all worked out. I was gonna get Chespin, and then Squirtle, and then the Torchic from the wifi event, and I'd have my bases covered. Now, if I go that same route, I'm gonna have two fighting types. Shoot. xD



I see what they did there. Each final evolution's secondary type beats the secondary type of the starter that they are originally strong against. It would have been more interesting if it was the opposite way...

Still picking Fennekin. I always pick Fire (except Torchic), since Fire is the rarest of the three starters when it comes to the type distribution of wild Pokemon.

And I'll probably pick Squirtle, since I need a good Surf user. 

I never liked the Torchic line, so he will live in my box, only to come out endgame to quickly evolve and move back into the box. I plan on using that creepy tree from the horde battle demo as my plant type.


----------



## aetherene

I'm starting to lean towards choosing Froakie now since I really like Torchic and I want to keep it in my team. But if that is the case, then that means picking Bulbasaur to cover my bases. I'm not even sure if I would keep it in my party the whole way through. 

I've only started planning my team, but I'm mostly trying to see what types I can get to cover everything:

Greninja - Water/Dark
Blaziken - Fire/Fighting
Doublade - Steel/Ghost
Noibat - Flying/Dragon
Gardevoir - Psychic/Fairy

I think I'm only missing a Grass and Ground type. I'll have to see about transferring pokemon between generations or something if that's the case and I'll send over something like a Turtwig. xD


----------



## Stevey Queen

aetherene said:


> I'm starting to lean towards choosing Froakie now since I really like Torchic and I want to keep it in my team. But if that is the case, then that means picking Bulbasaur to cover my bases. I'm not even sure if I would keep it in my party the whole way through.
> 
> I've only started planning my team, but I'm mostly trying to see what types I can get to cover everything:
> 
> Greninja - Water/Dark
> Blaziken - Fire/Fighting
> Doublade - Steel/Ghost
> Noibat - Flying/Dragon
> Gardevoir - Psychic/Fairy
> 
> I think I'm only missing a Grass and Ground type. I'll have to see about transferring pokemon between generations or something if that's the case and I'll send over something like a Turtwig. xD



Can't transfer Pokemon until December.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Spoiler: Pokemon X and Y Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> possible Z mascot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mega gardevior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> champion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steel type e4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragon type e4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fire type e4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> water type e4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noiverns pre-evo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND YES MY TOGEPI IS A LIL CHUBBY DONT DISS HER ;-;





Spoiler



Omf wtf Mega gardevoir or w/e it's spelled looks so weird fat... Noivern's pre evo is adorbs. that dragon type is just 



I HAV A CHUBBY TOGEPI 2!!




LoveMcQueen said:


> *They didn't even try on making those final forms.* They spent like 5 minutes on those designs. Especially greninja. I seriously hope they are actually fake.


That's a nice vote of confidence considering all the effort Nintendo has put into making X & Y... Kudos!!


----------



## Colour Bandit

Digital spy review: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...ew-3ds-as-engaging-and-addictive-as-ever.html


----------

